# First Post



## x SF med (Apr 1, 2011)

Guys-
ANY SOF assignment is an NCO billet - the key thing to remember is simple; "Share Credit, Accept Blame, Never Toss Your Teammates or Leadership under the bus."


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

This thread has endless potential. Im surprised it hasn't blown up yet. What are some fieldcraft/skills that are inexcusable for a candidate not to know who's been in 5+ years. I am pushing my leaders to send me to WLC after I attend the promotion board so I can brush up on some basics and confirm my confidence in my leadership skills before SFAS. I haven't been in the field much so I'm starting with things like pitching tents, learning knots, etc. Im also looking into rock gyms, a local orienteering club for land nav practice, and soldiers in my unit that used to swim for sport. I'm a decent swimmer but could always improve.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 1, 2011)

Echo said:


> Yea I think I read somewhere that 18Xs have a 70% completion rate vs Regular Army's 35%.



Selection rate is essentially the same as any other candidate for x-rays - 17-20%, pass rate at the Q is higher for x-rays, but longevity on a team is higher for regular Army.

Here is a sample class of 200 x-rays going to basic- 120 get through basic and AIT, 60 get through SOPC, 17 get selected at SFAS, 10 pass the Q course, 2 go career.  1%

Believe it or not 2%  of the entire US army are assigned to SF units, not tabbed - assigned including support.

Why do you think we are so adamant about the quality you show us when you ask questions - every dollar spent on 'selecting out' somebody that only wants the cool - is  a dollar the guys on the ground can't have to accomplish our mission or train.  SOPC and SFAS for non-select x-rays is a big chunk of change - hundreds of thousands of dollars per man.   Understand the lack of compassion toward  those who want to be led by the hand now?


----------



## x SF med (Apr 1, 2011)

Echo said:


> This thread has endless potential. Im surprised it hasn't blown up yet. What are some fieldcraft/skills that are inexcusable for a candidate not to know who's been in 5+ years. I am pushing my leaders to send me to WLC after I attend the promotion board so I can brush up on some basics and confirm my confidence in my leadership skills before SFAS. I haven't been in the field much so I'm starting with things like pitching tents, learning knots, etc. Im also looking into rock gyms, a local orienteering club for land nav practice, and soldiers in my unit that used to swim for sport. I'm a decent swimmer but could always improve.



Any Combat Arms/Combat Support NCO who can not read a map, use a compass, perform basic survival skills, tie knots, and ruck...  pardon me for this... is a complete failure as an NCO, these are part of the job description for those NCOs.  Any regular Army SP4 / CPL should know where to find the requirements to get an EIB/EFMB...  those are your skills.

No handholding here - this is mentoring - I point, give advice; you fetch and learn.


----------



## pardus (Apr 1, 2011)

x SF med said:


> Guys-
> ANY SOF assignment is an NCO billet - .



All Rangers are NCOs? :confused:


----------



## x SF med (Apr 1, 2011)

pardus said:


> All Rangers are NCOs? :confused:



All Rangers are expected to conduct themselves as NCOs to the rest of the world.


----------



## pardus (Apr 1, 2011)

Fair enough but your original post is a little incorrect right?

This thread is not a Special Forces thread it is an SOF wannabe thread, remember that.

Also remember, all Trolls are wankers...


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

x SF med said:


> Any Combat Arms/Combat Support NCO who can not read a map, use a compass, perform basic survival skills, tie knots, and ruck... pardon me for this... is a complete failure as an NCO, these are part of the job description for those NCOs. Any regular Army SP4 / CPL should know where to find the requirements to get an EIB/EFMB... those are your skills.
> 
> No handholding here - this is mentoring - I point, give advice; you fetch and learn.



I understand and agree.


----------



## Smurf (Apr 2, 2011)

I have a question about team dynamics/culture- should you go into this planning on being best buds with all the guys in your class and/or first team? Or is it better to stay aloof and figure out who's squared away and whos not?


----------



## AWP (Apr 2, 2011)

Guys, we created an entire sub-forum for you....not a single thread. My "suggestion" is that individual topics or questions have their own thread(s).


----------



## PineTreeMan (Apr 3, 2011)

My grandfather was in the Air Force and used to take me an my brothers camping at Fort Hood when we were little, thats what first sparked my intrist in the military. and than my dad had a book on American Special Operations with tons of pictures of Rangers doing training and from that moment on I knew that's what I wanted to do. I'm 16, 17 in a week. And I'm planning on enlisting 11x option 40 once I turn 18. What really draws me to the 75th Ranger Regiment is the Creed, everything in it makes me want to be a Ranger, it makes me want to be the very best and join that brotherhood. I have a long way to go before I get there but I know that I can make it.


----------



## Rookie (Apr 4, 2011)

Ever since I can remember I've always looked up to people serving in the military and I am very patriotic as well. I strongly feel that I need to serve the country and just give back to all the great opportunities it has offered me, with this sense of duty I've also feel that I need to serve to my capacity. I am a Boy Scout and working towards my Eagle Scout Rank, and I just love the camp outs with my troop. I have so many fun memories with my fellow scouts, whether it was hiking to a waterfall and sleeping under the stars or going deep into the calico mines(the tunnel rats of VN have serious balls) it was the most fun I've ever had. One outing my uncle took me and my cousins rock climbing on the beach to earn our rock climbing merit badges. When I reached the top of the 100ft rock face and looked out towards the ocean I new at that moment I wanted to do this as a living. Also my grandfather was an Alamo Scout during WW2 in the Philippines and I would like to live up to his legacy, he was a tough old man.

I have not made up my mind of what branch I would like to join, personally I would like to do it all. I'm going to decide when the time comes to sign my life away to uncle Sam lol. In the meantime I will be enjoying life and doing lots of PT on the side.

P.S. I'm tired of shinning my boots all the time for Law Enforcement Academy lol


----------



## x SF med (Apr 4, 2011)

Rookie - the post above is telling you the hammer is poised above your head and is ready to drop. You need to respond within 24 hours. FTFSI and be an egregious mistake.

(FTFSI = Failure To Follow Simple Instructions)


----------



## Rookie (Apr 4, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> So are you going into Law Enforcement, or do you want to go into SOF? You told me about yourself but not really anything about why/what you want to be/do in SOF. If you have no goals yet, this is not the thread/forum you should be in. This is for people who are ready to take the step, not people who are in a Law Enforcement Academy.



Sorry for my mistake. I just barely turned to the age of when I can enlist and still in high school and desired to see if Military or Law Enforcement was for me so I signed up for an academy provided through my school's ROP program. It is run by former military/police officers and has active duty Marines and Soldiers that drill and inspect us. Its purpose is to prepare high school students for L.E. or the Military.

My reason for wanting to try out for SOF is for the unique experience of it all. When I enlist I would much rather be apart of a unique team and knowing that the guy next to me will do all that it takes to come out on top. I know conventional forces have an essential role, however I feel my talents would be much better suited to SOF where I can be more creative. Sure SOF gets the hardest missions, but they also have the best people. Its just something different few ever get the unique experience of being apart of an SOF team, something I'm sure you can attest to.

So far my goals are to become a Pararescue Jumper, I'm speaking to the recruiter tomorrow to see how I can obtain the contract.

If I have made any other mistakes please tell me so I may correct them asap.


----------



## Rookie (Apr 5, 2011)

Obviously I have a bad misunderstanding of a nations military, I have yet to be apart of one and have made observations from seeing things outside in. I shall accept my mistake.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 5, 2011)

Rookie- 
1. What research have you done into your selected field?
2. What makes you different from all the other wannabes - so that we are not wasting our time mentoring you?

Your opinions don't count... mainly because you have no experience. The 'Academy' you are attending appears to be JROTC lite...

Every job in the military is important - every single one... the HSLD units need beans, bullets, intel, transport, and advanced medical care too... shouldn't every Soldier, Sailor, Airman, Coastie and Marine strive for excellence? Think about that. The 2% of the military in SOF units at times require more than their fair share of support to get the mission done... from units that are not in the direct SOF Support chain.

Rethink your responses - reread the first post by cback and reformulate your response. Use good grammar, punctuation and spelling - do some research on the Branch sites (GoArmy, GoNavy, GoAirForce....) and then let us know why we should mentor you.

eta: Do not post on this thread - or any other training or development thread until this homework assignment is complete -if you were really smart, you would not post on the site until you were done with this homework assignment.


----------



## AWP (Apr 5, 2011)

Today's random thought for this section:

What about a list with the member's stated goals? I can cull those through this Intro thread and put them into one Stickied post. If someone changes their mind or whatever (it happens) the Staff can modify said post.

My thoughts are that 1) It puts them out there for everyone to see. 2) Maybe those needing some mentoring can see who else is in the same boat. 3) The (insert group here) guys can see who wants to be a part of their field and can focus on them accordingly.

If I don't see any negative thoughts on this when I wake up I'll delete this post and create the "list" as it were.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 5, 2011)

Sounds good.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 5, 2011)

I think the Signal Guy turned amoral war profiteer has a great idea...  must be from his time in the SOF Support World.

For you youngsters/new guys/mentees - both Marauder06 and Freefalling are verified SOF Support, they are well respected and know their stuff, from multiple SOF units.

Boon, well... he's a Ranger, respected?  notsomuch.  (kidding, Boss).


----------



## Grey (Apr 6, 2011)

In my introduction post I stated that it was a dream of mine to become a Ranger. That was my freshman year of High School and now I am almost done with my junior year. Things have changed in my mind when it comes to those dreams, and it all has to do with the "why". When I was a freshman all my thoughts were about was how cool Boon's youtube videos were, how awsome SOF units were and how badly they kicked ass. Over two years has gone by of me reading the posts on this website and two years of my personal development in how I think things through has come and gone. Now it is no longer about being BA, it has become much more about my care for others well being. I wanted to find a way were I could more directly help those fighting for our nation and it came after speaking with a friend. "Its more like I would know I would be saving a life instead of taking one, making it possible for that soldier to live." I thought of the motto, "That others may live". My friend wants to go the pararescue route, and I have taken steps to do the same. We found some niffty sites through something called "google" and we believe it might help us prep. http://www.pararescue.com was a useful place to find the minimum physical requirments so we know what we need to do to go above and beyond. Swimming and running has become our day to day ruetine, as well as speaking to my airforce recruiter. Though we do not let that take over our youth, we have our fun.;)

Thanks for reading, please let me know of any mistakes.
Nick


----------



## amlove21 (Apr 7, 2011)

I knew i was cool for a reason! Talk to your recruiter, and have fun. You will, most certainly, give your life to this career field. Well, you will if you wanna be any good at it. You can half ass this thing and get through it, trust me. But, if you really wanna live the motto, you will undoubtedly sacrifice family time, your own time and well being. That whole "personal desires and comforts" thing. Those assholes even put it in the Creed. ;)

You will find no better life, i will tell you that. For all the bitching, sitting, waiting, training, hoping, getting shut off, etc- the times that repay you will leave you in debt again.


----------



## yarles87 (Apr 11, 2011)

Good Evening Gents,

I recently commissioned in to the USMC, waiting on TBS. The end goal is to get a shot at MARSOC - MSOB. As stated in the locked thread, I'm currently focused on the 25m target, aka working my ass off at TBS and getting the 0302 MOS. I'm grinding at PT everyday (being a coach at a crossfit affiliate doesn't hurt) and reading everything military/leadership orientated that I can.

I'm fortunate enough to have a retired recon Captain currently mentoring me, as well as training with a retired FR sergeant and retired SEAL at my box. The incredible google provides an a answer for nearly every question I've had, so you won't be seeing any dumb questions coming from me. I am and will continue to be a lurker on this site, but the knowledge from those who have been there is a tremendous asset for those of us striving to work alongside you. Thanks for setting this up, and I salute everyone who has or is serving our country. Semper Fi.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 12, 2011)

yarles87 said:


> Good Evening Gents,
> 
> I recently commissioned in to the USMC, waiting on TBS. The end goal is to get a shot at MARSOC - MSOB. As stated in the locked thread, I'm currently focused on the 25m target, aka working my ass off at TBS and getting the 0302 MOS. I'm grinding at PT everyday (being a coach at a crossfit affiliate doesn't hurt) and reading everything military/leadership orientated that I can.
> 
> I'm fortunate enough to have a retired recon Captain currently mentoring me, as well as training with a retired FR sergeant and retired SEAL at my box. The incredible google provides an a answer for nearly every question I've had, so you won't be seeing any dumb questions coming from me. I am and will continue to be a lurker on this site, but the knowledge from those who have been there is a tremendous asset for those of us striving to work alongside you. Thanks for setting this up, and I salute everyone who has or is serving our country. Semper Fi.



Keep PT'ing hard. Forgive my ignorance, but are you not trying to go straight to recon? Would that not be a better way to go about getting into MARSOC? I am just a stupid Army type, but we have a few Recon types and they should check this out, maybe they know more. Either way good luck, I think you are on the right track.


----------



## yarles87 (Apr 12, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> Keep PT'ing hard. Forgive my ignorance, but are you not trying to go straight to recon? Would that not be a better way to go about getting into MARSOC? I am just a stupid Army type, but we have a few Recon types and they should check this out, maybe they know more. Either way good luck, I think you are on the right track.



The only way I'm aware of a semi-direct route to recon on the O side is through the ground intel MOS (0203). However, I've been told it is a roll of the dice in regards to actually working side by side with reconnaissance Marines... not to mention that team leaders are generally SNCOs and are obviously more than capable of operating independently in the field. Essentially, many 0203's never see the outside of the S-2 shop. (This is regurgitated gouge from the men I know with recon experience and the various military forums) If I am missing details or just totally wrong, please correct me.

To be clear, I'd be fucking ecstatic at a opportunity for recon, but I think gaining experience at the grunt level would provide incredibly valuable knowledge which no military school can fully provide. I'd like to be confident that I'm worth two shits as a platoon commander before making the jump. I'd believe any combat outfit deserves that.


----------



## DasBoot (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm a Military kid (I hate the whole brat thing), grew up on AF bases- the military is what I know and what I feel comfortable around. My dad was the deputy at the SOCOM surgeon's office and has continued working at SOCOM, and I had a lot of SOF guys around growing up who have had big impacts on me.

I want to be a SEAL or Recon Marine because of the challenge. I think going so far out of my comfort zone is the best way to develop as a person and feel that I would best serve my country as special operator, and I feel it is a feel I will excell in. I'm terrible at conveying stuff online- the best way to describe my motivations would be to watch/read "Fight Club" (bad analogy)

I wrestled, swam, ran track, played football and soccer and did rock climbing when I was younger; I feel this has provided a good basis for to move onto a combat arms job.

I'm here to learn from you guys and not from a book written about you or through the various service recruitment sites. I have the basic knowledge on standards and missions and know what it takes to accomplish my goals. I'm here for motivation.

I hope this was a good post for this thread!


----------



## Servimus (Apr 13, 2011)

My name's Robert, I'm 20 years old and I'm currently a student in college.

My interest in Army SF derived from my interest in terrorism, which, in turn, was derived from the actions committed on 9/11. I wanted to know why 19 guys from halfway across the globe were motivated enough to do what they did. I found out, and then the focus shifted on what could I do to help stop these guys. I knew that the GWOT wasn't won alone by the barrel of rifle (though that helps). My research led me to Army SF. They were, as my research showed me, the most effective unit in combating both terrorism and insurgency. The opening events of the war in Afghanistan still to this day amaze me. The methods used by Army SF are entirely unique and entirely effective. I knew immediately that that's where I had to be. That's where I could be most effective. That's where I could help my country the most. This was my inspiration from a clean cut analysis. I have more motivation though. My grandfather instilled in me at a young age the idea of what a "man" is. He takes responsibility for his actions and he stands on his principles of duty. He never quits, never relents. He says he'll do something, and it gets done. I've admired and adopted these principles in my own life. I've always wanted to be that guy people go to. I've wanted to be relied on. I've wanted to serve in all scenarios. Screw the easy road. Let's see what the hard road can dish out. The only way I can explain it, though somewhat cliche, is that it's a fire inside of me. A passion. Additionally, the I looked at pictures of ODA's. I saw 12 brothers. I've only read stories of the fraternity that is built under the duress of combat, but I know I want to be part of it. I want to be there for the guys around me. Loyalty.

I might have ranted there, but in all honesty I could have gone on for much longer. Currently, as aforementioned, I'm a college student. I've got a couple years till I graduate. Thanks to the wise advice of members on this board, my sights are set firmly on my 25m target. I've still got plenty of time left here in college.

The goals that I have currently set are pretty straight forward.
1) 2 years left of school- use it wisely. Good grades, PT, PT, PT, PT. Gym, cardio, diet. Only thing I would like to add to this is perhaps some rucksack work down the line closer to graduation.
2) Graduate and enlist on Option 40. I just got finished writing a paragraph about how I feel set on Army SF, and I am. That being said, I want to BRING something to Army SF. The Rangers can give me the best "in the box", as MAJ Martin and MSG Dodson call it, skillset available. I don't want to come off as someone who looks to use the Regiment as a skipping stone to SF. Far from it. SF is a long term goal and the experience from time spent with the Rangers will only strengthen me.
3) Attached to goal two, would be successful completion of qualifications for the Regiment.

That's about all of it off the top of the head. Great thread. It's interesting to see other guys in similar positions.


----------



## Zethra (Apr 18, 2011)

I don't have a long drawn out story about my life dream. My biggest motivating factor is my faith. The words of Christ portray a life of sacrifice and brotherly love. The teachings of the prophets reflect strength and courage in the face of challenges. Where some try to paint a pacifistic picture of the biblical teachings, I took a different lesson. I want to dedicate myself to a higher cause. To give of myself so that others can live free. I want to be a man of the highest honor and integrity. I want to live a life of self sacrifice for the benefit of others. I'm currently reading a book titled "The Heart and the Fist" which has helped me focus on how my service would impact others. I would recommend this book to anyone thinking about a SOF career and current operators especially officers.

My athleticism plays a secondary role. I'm always looking for a new challenge. Marathons, triathlons, adventure racing, all of it. I love the competition and the thrill of winning. What's even more fulfilling is overcoming a personal weakness and showing others how if I can do it, then so can they. To sum it all up, I believe it would be a sin to be ready, willing, and able but sit idly and do nothing.


----------



## DasBoot (Apr 18, 2011)

Zethra said:


> I don't have a long drawn out story about my life dream. My biggest motivating factor is my faith. The words of Christ portray a life of sacrifice and brotherly love. The teachings of the prophets reflect strength and courage in the face of challenges. Where some try to paint a pacifistic picture of the biblical teachings, I took a different lesson. I want to dedicate myself to a higher cause. To give of myself so that others can live free. I want to be a man of the highest honor and integrity. I want to live a life of self sacrifice for the benefit of others. I'm currently reading a book titled "The Heart and the Fist" which has helped me focus on how my service would impact others. I would recommend this book to anyone thinking about a SOF career and current operators especially officers.
> 
> My athleticism plays a secondary role. I'm always looking for a new challenge. Marathons, triathlons, adventure racing, all of it. I love the competition and the thrill of winning. What's even more fulfilling is overcoming a personal weakness and showing others how if I can do it, then so can they. To sum it all up, I believe it would be a sin to be ready, willing, and able but sit idly and do nothing.



I picked that up the other day at the book store and it seemed like a good read.


----------



## CDG (Apr 18, 2011)

I joined the Navy at 19 with big dreams of being just like some character in a "Rogue Warrior" book.  I was going to be some HSLD, top secret, ninja SEAL Operator.  Then reality kicked me in the nuts and I did the first 3.5 years of my enlistment in the Fleet Navy.  I allowed myself to indulge a bad attitude about the whole situation and I did a lot of things during that enlistment that I am not proud of.  I was angry all the time, I was off and on with PT, I drank heavily for a few months, I got into a fight and went to Captain's Mast for it.  I was walking that shitbag line and I didn't care. I thought I was better than most of the other people I served with just by virtue of being a wannabe.  Probably the only reason that I didn't get into more trouble was the fact that I was considered a SME on my job.  I finally got a shot at BUD/S near the end of my enlistment.  I didn't prepare properly and I carried my attitude with me out to Coronado.  Looking back now, I see that not only was I not there for the right reasons, I was not even close to being ready.  I knew I needed extra work on the O-course, but when the Instructors would open it up to us on the weekends and take their time to be out there to give instruction, I was too busy getting drunk at a strip club or chasing pussy at the beach.  We had a Warrior's Dinner for the whole class (just us, no Instructors) before we classed up for Indoc, and I skipped it to go get laid.  I ended up quitting on the first day of actual BUD/S (shocking, I know).  I kept my attitude and ended up getting sent back to the East Coast to join a ship on deployment.  I coasted through the last few months of my enlistment and got out with no plan, blaming the Navy for everything.  A month or so after I got out I was arrested for a DUI.  That's where the wake-up call started.  I realized I was dangerously close to permanently fucking up my whole life and I needed to decide who I was going to be.  I took my punishment from the arrest and from there I started to make changes.  At this point I had been close to enlisting into the Alaska National Guard as a 19D.  The DUI made sure that didn't happen though, and now I realize it was for the best.  I spent the next year or so getting my shit together and learning from my mistakes.  I made the decision to stop drinking so much and so often.  If I was driving I limited myself to 1 drink.  I started working out again, following the crossfit.com workouts.  I did a lot of thinking on my enlistment in the Navy and why I wanted to be a SEAL.  I came to realize I was doing it because as an ignorant 19 year-old I thought the SEALs had the toughest training so that's what I wanted to do. I would never have admitted out loud (I at least knew that much) but I thought the SEALs were the "best" SOF unit and the other ones just couldn't measure up because they didn't have Hell Week. I had faulty reasoning and an immaturity at the time that I see now meant I was not ready for BUD/S, or any other SOF Selection.  Now, 7 years after I first joined and 3 years after I got out I feel like I have grown a lot. I am somewhat ashamed of my service now.  I am not ashamed that I served or that I was "just" a Gunner's Mate, but I'm ashamed of how I conducted myself while I was in. I realize the mistakes I made, and I realize that I can be better than that.  I started to get the "itch" again and was looking into my options for the military.  I gave BUD/S a lot of thought and came to the realization that I would only be going back because it bothered me that I had quit, not because I really wanted to be a SEAL.  I have a friend who is an 18D with 2/20 and I talked with him at length about quite a bit of this stuff.  The example that he set, hearing his stories, and doing a lot of reserach led me to the decision to go for Special Forces.  It feels much different this time around.  He knew me back when I was in the Navy and he agrees that I was nowhere near ready then, but that now is a good time for me to do this.  I feel very sure of this decision.  The SF community is where I want to be.  I want to be more than some dude that kicks in doors and shoots people in the face.  So I am preparing for that now with the goal of being enlisted and having orders to SFAS within 9 months.  Looking at my post I realize I sound like a less than ideal candidate given my fuck-ups in the past.  The best I can tell all of you is that I am a much different person now.  Things will be different this time.


----------



## surgicalcric (Apr 18, 2011)

My story is quite long so in the interest of hating to type I will give you guys the cliff note version.

I was born the son of a Ranger (dont get too excited Boon...) and was raised as my father before me in the knowledge that freedom isnt free at all.  Given this outlook, I wanted to be a soldier from a very early age, but  my father wanted me to be a doctor.  So to make my father's wishes a reality I attended college instead of enlisting like many other young men from my graduating class.  I became a firefighter/paramedic part time to support my college drinking habits.  After college I moved back home to take care of my aging father.

Fast forward to 2001.

I had been a paramedic/firefighter for 10 years when 9.11 occurred.  I watched the events unfold in the fire station and immediately knew I was in the wrong career field; but thought, I be damned if that is going to stand in the way.  Shortly thereafter I began contacting recruiters from all the services to see what each had to offer.  I looked at every SOF option there was at the time and had it narrowed (or so I thought) to Ranger Regiment as a medic or become a PJ.  I didnt know exactly what I wanted but knew it needed to be something where I could still practice medicine.  During one of my visits to a local NG recruiter I learned of the NG's 18X program; that recruiter put me in touch with MSG Edwards at 20th SFG(A).  We talked and/or exchanged emails twice a week for about 6-months while I researched SF and asked for advice on another SOF centric site - many of the same personalities which were present there are present here. (Thanks again to those who helped with my journey; you know who you are.)

The maturity of the guys, the types of missions they undertook, their rich but relatively short heritage, and  varied training is what drew me to SF.  With that, I made a decision, enlisted and haven't looked back since.

All that said,, I sure wish I was in my 20's again so I could have a longer career in SF.


----------



## Zethra (Apr 18, 2011)

surgicalcric said:


> My story is quite long so in the interest of hating to type I will give you guys the cliff note version.
> 
> I was born the son of a Ranger (dont get too excited Boon...) and was raised as my father before me in the knowledge that freedom isnt free at all.  I wanted to be a soldier from a very ealy age, but  my father wanted me to be a doctor so instead of enlisting out of high-school like many other young men from my graduating class I took went to college where I became a firefighter/paramedic to support my college drinking habits..  After college I moved back home to take care of my aging father.
> 
> ...



Funny, I'm an EMT-B and just spent the last year trying to get on the local FD. Although the last month I kept thinking I was selling myself short. FF is a great career though and I've yet to meet one that didn't love their job.


----------



## chimbaktu (Apr 25, 2011)

Here's my story as an 18x hopeful:

I entered college on an art scholarship and pursued interactive media design from the get-go. My sophomore year I took a poly-sci class, joined the College Democrats, and started to pay a lot more attention to the news and politics. That year I went to Mexico and saw true poverty for the first time. Although I've seen ghettos in Chicago, New York, Detroit, and Indiana, I'd never seen abject poverty like you find in failed nation states. So that experience got me much more interested in international politics and economics. Unfortunately by this time I'd already completed half my major and was still on the art scholarship. So I worked on completing that, and the next year I went to China, then Greece the next year, and took some globalization and history classes. By the end of my junior year I'd lost all my passion for web design and just skated by on mediocre grades to complete my degree. After getting out of school I floated around working dead end jobs like factory line worker, food service, etc. until a year after post graduation I started getting interested in the military. My girlfriend at the time (and current love interest, soon to get married) graduated a year before and put together her application for Navy OCS. After 2 years of frustration for her, and a year of headaches for me, she got accepted (she had to get 3 waivers) and earned her commission last December. After researching the Navy with her and having a few friends sign up, I got more serious about it and got very interested in the Navy SEALs. I had big plans to get a commission and be a SEAL officer, but I was very naive, impatient, and dare I say stupid.

After learning that the process would likely take 1.5-2 years to get accepted to OCS on a SEAL contract, I started looking at the USMC and talking to a recruiter in Indiana. I got my application put together and got all of my reference letters ready. My girlfriend got stationed in San Diego, so I moved here with the intention of submitting my application to the west coast Marine OSO in San Diego. I called them and was not so politely informed that I was absolutely a no-go because of a DUI arrest (non conviction) and that I shouldn't bother trying because they are the number 1 recruiting office in the U.S. Well, that pissed me off a little bit because I knew from the OSO in Kentucky (closest recruiter to me at the time) that I could get a waiver, so the SD office was simply unwilling to consider working with me without even talking to me in person first.

With crushed dreams I went back to square 1. Along with my girlfriend getting her commission in December, my dad passed away from throat cancer Dec. 30th, and it made me realize that I hadn't really done anything with my life. I thought about that for a while, and realized that it wasn't about making him proud, it was that I hadn't accomplished anything to make *myself* proud. The reason why I wasn't proud of getting my B.S. was because of mediocre grades, and those weren't for the lack of talent but as a result of a lack of discipline. That was a serious character flaw, and I knew that I needed to change something in my life and make myself a better person. Since then I've been working hard on bettering myself and decided that there was no way I wasn't going to be in the military

I found out a friend who had signed up with an 18x contract had just finished airborne school and was starting SOPC, and I'd realized that I hadn't given the Army a chance. I read a ton about what SF did, and found out that it was exactly what I wanted to do. So I talked to a recruiter 2 miles from me and had a great experience with him and started pursuing the 18x option. Took the ASVAB and did well, and am now waiting on some other stuff to finish up the process so I can get a contract to sign.

I could expound upon why I think SOF is the most important aspect of modern military, but that would make an already long-winded post into a dissertation, but suffice to say that I feel like with the advent of unconventional tactics and terrorism that warfare has been irrevocably changed and greater emphasis needs to be placed on understanding local cultures and working with local populations.


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 25, 2011)

chimbaktu said:


> Here's my story as an 18x hopeful...



Please respond to my comments in your intro thread...

LL


----------



## x SF med (Apr 25, 2011)

Chimbaktu...

I hate to tell you this... you need to quit thinking about jouning Special Forces right now.

If you get an 18x contract, I believe you will quit because you will be tried, sorely tried by the rigors of the 2 years of training for SF. You have a grey mark on your record (yes, a DUI arrest be looked at hard since you need a security clearance) that already places you behind a long line of stellar candidates.

SF can't be your last chance choice, it has to be your first choice - you have no way of understanding the reasoning behind nor the absolute truth of this statement.

BTW, your opinions on why you think anything about SF are wholly irrelevant because you know absolutely nothing about SF.

The Senior SF Engineer Sergeant on my first Team was a Summa Cum Laude MS in Chemical Engineering... I have more degrees than you do... and multiple MOSs, 2 of which are SF MOSs. You are not impressing any of us. Your story is full of FAIL, self pity and selfish direction changing.

Rethink your goals, trying to out macho your girlfriend is not a good reason to join SF.

Don't even think about whining in regard to this post, none of the SOF qualified people are going to disagree with me.


----------



## chimbaktu (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm not sure why you think this is a dick measuring contest. Of course you are more qualified than me, more experienced, and you can surely name countless comrades who are as well.

I am glad you've already judged me based off of an introductory post, it makes it easier to smile under a 65lb ruck.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 26, 2011)

chimbaktu said:


> I'm not sure why you think this is a dick measuring contest. Of course you are more qualified than me, more experienced, and you can surely name countless comrades who are as well.
> 
> I am glad you've already judged me based off of an introductory post, it makes it easier to smile under a 65lb ruck.


 
Hey numbnuts, this is not a dick measuring contest - I gave you a fair assessment of your reasoning behind wanting to be SF.  SF is not a path to make up for past failutes or self validate, it is a calling, not a proof of anything.

Yes, I judged you off of your introductory posts - that is why there are two required; one for the board itself, and one for this forum - I've had to assess much better people with less self serving whiny bullshit than you posted.  Telling me that you ran a couple of marathons and a couple of triathalons means less than nothing - being in shape is a requirement, nothing more; quitting everything you have attempted - college (yes, you quit on your degree) Naval OCS with a SEAL option (yes you quit) and Marine Corps OCS (once again you quit because you didn't like what a single recruiting station told you) says more about your character than you are willing to admit to yourself.

You showed you are an immature, self entitled rich kid (sorry, nobody travels that much as a college student/graduate who works low wage jobs without parental help or selling drugs) with a drinking problem (your parents probably hired a good lawyer to get your DUI dropped) and a bad attitude who now feels he has to one-up his girlfriend by going into some sort of Special Operations ...  I just distilled your own words and did my job as an assessor of people who have expressed a desire to join SF....  Wait until the review board gets a hold of everything I'm not seeing and your inflated sense of self worth...  you will be lucky to get to the 82nd to start.

If you are training with a 65# ruck to start, you are a bigger dumbass than I thought.

Other SF/SOF people - please chime in - if you believe me to be wrong in my assessment, I will apologize to the young man.


----------



## chimbaktu (Apr 26, 2011)

x SF med said:


> Hey numbnuts, this is not a dick measuring contest - I gave you a fair assessment of your reasoning behind wanting to be SF. SF is not a path to make up for past failutes or self validate, it is a calling, not a proof of anything.
> 
> Yes, I judged you off of your introductory posts - that is why there are two required; one for the board itself, and one for this forum - I've had to assess much better people with less self serving whiny bullshit than you posted. Telling me that you ran a couple of marathons and a couple of triathalons means less than nothing - being in shape is a requirement, nothing more; quitting everything you have attempted - college (yes, you quit on your degree) Naval OCS with a SEAL option (yes you quit) and Marine Corps OCS (once again you quit because you didn't like what a single recruiting station told you) says more about your character than you are willing to admit to yourself.
> 
> ...



Factory jobs can pay quite well. I didn't give you a full job history because I think it's irrelevant, but I did earn enough to pay my way through school, travelling, and am debt free 18 months later.

A bad choice doesn't constitute a drinking problem, it constitutes a bad decision. One that I got to learn from the hard way. I won't get into the details, but there were no lawyers involved in my case. I got the opportunity to go through a year and a half of shit to pay for my mistake, but I learned a lot from the experience.

I'm not sure where you are getting the machoism or one-upping my girlfriend from. Granted, she is one tough gal...

It's too bad that you're so quick to judge, but I understand this being the internet and all. I think you'll be pleasantly surprised by me.


----------



## surgicalcric (Apr 26, 2011)

chimbaktu said:


> ...It's too bad that you're so quick to judge, but I understand this being the internet and all. I think you'll be pleasantly surprised by me.



The cadre in the SFQC will be quick to judge as well and they will not be as easily impressed with you as you are with yourself.

You need to learn to Shut The Fuck Up and take criticism; this isnt a college environment you are applying to.

And it does appear you are trying to one-up your g/f...  It did after all take her going to OCS for you to give the military a thought...

Now, go read more and post only when you have found a means of climbing out of the hole your intro's and follow on posts have dug for you.

Crip


----------



## AWP (Apr 26, 2011)

chimbaktu said:


> I could expound upon why I think SOF is the most important aspect of modern military, but that would make an already long-winded post into a dissertation, but suffice to say that I feel like with the advent of unconventional tactics and terrorism that warfare has been irrevocably changed and greater emphasis needs to be placed on understanding local cultures and working with local populations.



This paragraph alone speaks volumes to me about your understanding of the military. You couldn't more wrong if you tried.


----------



## chimbaktu (Apr 26, 2011)

Point taken, back to lurking.


----------



## amlove21 (Apr 26, 2011)

chimbaktu said:


> I'm not sure why you think this is a dick measuring contest. Of course you are more qualified than me, more experienced, and you can surely name countless comrades who are as well.
> 
> I am glad you've already judged me based off of an introductory post, it makes it easier to smile under a 65lb ruck.





chimbaktu said:


> Factory jobs can pay quite well. I didn't give you a full job history because I think it's irrelevant, but I did earn enough to pay my way through school, travelling, and am debt free 18 months later.
> 
> A bad choice doesn't constitute a drinking problem, it constitutes a bad decision. One that I got to learn from the hard way. I won't get into the details, but there were no lawyers involved in my case. I got the opportunity to go through a year and a half of shit to pay for my mistake, but I learned a lot from the experience.
> 
> It's too bad that you're so quick to judge, but I understand this being the internet and all. I think you'll be pleasantly surprised by me.



Alright. I'm typically a lot nicer than some here, so I want you to read your posts above. Put yourself in the position of those you emulate- namely Crip and XSFmed- and imagine your response. If you can honestly tell me (or yourself) that you would treat such a response as anything other than pseudo A-type posturing, then we have bigger problems than originally thought.

I am a young PJ. These gentleman you are talking to- the very forum you posted this intro on- is full of people that have quite literally dedicated their lives to their profession. Your post was greeted with such contention because it was wrong. I wouldn't think to speak to anyone on here the way you did. Enough on that.

Read this- https://shadowspear.com/vb/threads/self-entitlement-things-every-fng-should-know.9700/#post-136947.
And this- https://shadowspear.com/vb/threads/welcome-to-the-shadowspear-sof-mentor-program.9595/

Don't tell me you have. Apparently you didn't get the message. If need be, PM me and we can chat out of the public eye about how you can fix yourself. Part of being a grown up is owning your mistakes and fixing them without the slightest bit of attitude, drama, or condescension. You failed at that part.



chimbaktu said:


> Point taken, back to lurking.



This post was 3 posts too late. You'd be surprised how far a "Roger that" goes. And a "I'm wrong, I own it, I'll fix it" goes even farther.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 26, 2011)

chimbaktu said:


> Point taken, back to lurking.



Good plan.  Take a little breather, get your shit together, and come back in.


----------



## Swill (Apr 26, 2011)

He forgot to list Mara as one of our females...


----------



## x SF med (Apr 27, 2011)

Swill said:


> He forgot to list Mara as one of our females...


 
That is still under investigation.  We may have to create a new gender to cover Mara-ness.

...with the asides made, let's not derail nor debauch this thread any further.
Thank you Ladies and Gentlemen and Mara.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Apr 29, 2011)

Interesting side note...one of my teammates from high school, a year behind me, who joined the Army right after he graduated recently attended SFAS and got selected. He received 18B for his MOS and Russian for his language. Its kind of cool to personally know someone out there nutting up and getting it done... or getting it started I should say.


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Apr 30, 2011)

Before I came in to be a PJ, an older very SF experienced gentleman called me smug.  Smug.  I still reflect on that till this day because that was devastating.

I would recommend that you hold these men and women with the same regard.  The words they have given you are not to be thrown back in their face, but accepted as the best possible guidance you can receive at this point in your life.

The quicker you learn that you don't know shit, the quicker you'll hear the "pop" of your head coming out of your ass.

And the first thing I tell all new PJs;
"Your job is to shut the fuck up and be a sponge."

Good luck with your endeavors and I hope the advice from everyone here resonates with your core.


----------



## FNULNU (May 1, 2011)

Swill said:


> He forgot to list Mara as one of our females...


Wait, who let the females in?  Hahaha :)


----------



## Salt USMC (May 18, 2011)

I actually jumped the gun and posted a thread before posting here (see: http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/my-brushes-with-sof-a-tragic-tale.10072/) and did not realize this until a fellow devil dog was put on blast for doing the same thing.  Anyway, as the above thread indicates, Im looking to go into MARSOC as an Intel guy.  I've applied before and been denied, I have a good idea of what I need work on from talking with some senior folks at the command, and just hope that I'll make it on this third go-around.  I want to be the best enabler-intel-weenie that ever lived!


----------



## is friday (May 18, 2011)

Long Version:

When I was 18 I became randomly inspired to go and join a service. I was disillusioned about college life and wanted to "shape up"--become more responsible and basically transform into my dad, who had served 8 in the Army as a Tanker. I believe when I walked into the Army recruiter right away I said "I wanna be infantry".

I ended up telling my dad shortly after. He and my mother had their reservations for obvious reasons--I was immature along with my dad not agreeing with the Army being "right for me". My dad spent a lot of energy talking me out of joining the Army in particular, and instead had me check out the Air Force. His idea was for me to get out after having served honorably with a job skill that I could apply in the civilian world. Alright, so I went along with that and decided that a mechanical job in the AF was a good deal and signed up.

I went to boot camp and obviously had behavioral issues. My TIs put a lot of effort into me and I ended up somehow not being recycled despite our flight having a high turnover rate. I got to the tech school shortly thereafter and began my training. Now at tech school naturally you have a lot more freedom than boot camp, so your true colors show. I ended up getting in trouble a decent amount for being a non-punctual Airman and overall being mediocre. I did not do well during tests and ended up failing a couple early on.

After each time I failed (two sections,) I was counseled and told "Hey you need to do this now instead of this. Ask for help if you need it. Etc etc." I ended up bettering myself a bit and stuck it out until about the last section (I can't remember specifically which section, it has been 5 years now.) Somewhere in the middle of my time there I ended up getting a Letter of Reprimand for not doing/completing homework once--I can't remember if it was the whole class that also received an LOR, but I believe it was a good chunk of us. I'm not sure why we all collectively decided to not complete our homework. For whatever reason I decided to fail that one and ended up going to up to the LT to talk about that. I was disenrolled from the tech school and left in limbo for a while.

Sometime later, maybe a month or so, I was brought in to speak to the First Sergeant. I believe he started the conversation with, "You know you're being separated, right?" My response, "Uuh... no First Sergeant." I was under the impression, like some other Airmen who failed out of school--that I'd simply be getting another opportunity in another job school. Such was not the case with me.

So: I had on my record 2-3 LOC (letters of counseling) and 1 LOR (letter of reprimand.) I had kind of an obnoxious personality with authority but was never written up on account of simply that--obviously it led to my separation, though. My LOCs and LOR reflected my poor commitment and lack of maturity. I was told by the First Sergeant that I was being separated with "Entry Level Separation*" (yes, this exists.) This would supposedly turn into a General Under Honorable Conditions after so much time. My Reenlistment Eligibility or Reenlistment Code was 2CC.



			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> *Entry level separations, or uncharacterized discharge, are given to individuals who separate prior to completing 180 days of military service, or when discharge action was initiated prior to 180 days of service. This type of discharge does not attempt to characterize service as good or bad.



I definitely made mistakes and had some character flaws that I needed to work on. The NCO that I dealt with outside of the schoolhouse primarily put a lot of effort into shaping me up and I felt ashamed particularly in regards to him. More or less, though--I wasn't ready for service even though I thought I was. It's a good thing the AF separated me because I probably would not have been a good Airman.

I ended up getting out and felt like crap for a while. I moved in with the in-laws and moped around in a depressed state for a good 5-6 months. I pretty much spent every night staring at the ceiling feeling like a failure.

At some point I started talking to the recruiters again and was putting feelers out to see what it would take to rejoin the USAF. I was told time and again that the USAF wasn't really needing bodies all that bad, (which was true,) because of the cut downs on personnel they were engaged in. (Any USAF here might remember that--I was sepped in early '07 and tried my options rejoining late '07.) Anyway, they weren't really interested in taking a "special case" rejoin on account of them meeting their quotas pretty easily.

I went into the Marine recruiter and brought in all my paperwork. The first thing I said to SSgt Spencer was "Before we start talking, I'd like to find out if I am eligible to join." So SSgt and me sat down with my paperwork and looked up my Reentry Code--no one else in the office had ever dealt with it before, either. He figured out that I'd require an interview with an officer and a signature from the 1 Star that handled recruiting in my section. I had to make official statements regarding my "resolve to succeed" and my commitment because of my history.

I was told that I would likely need to join Open Contract because if I wanted to serve so badly I would take any job available. I'm not sure who began that train of thought or whatever, but it seemed more than fair at the time. Becoming a Marine, no matter the MOS, appeared to me as exactly what I needed. I sought to mold myself into a good man firstly, and I believed striving to be a good Marine would take me along that route.

So I went to boot camp and got motivated. I didn't secure a leadership position because I knew I was not ready for that. I moved onto MCT after finding out my MOS would be Ordnance. I went through MCT kind of bummed that I wouldn't be assigned to a grunt unit. Again, I probably wasn't ready for that at the time.

So after I went through my MOS schools with no issues other than a minor physical injury I hit the Fleet Marine Force. I was mentored and throughout my time in the Marine Corps have attempted to mold myself into the model Marine.

That is not to say I didn't have issues as a Lance, though. I definitely had a problem with what I perceived to be bad leadership and I revealed my attitude to certain individuals. Luckily though, I was never slammed with paperwork and grew from the experience. Being mature about perceived poor leadership is one of the foremost things I like to address with my junior Marines. Most of the time you just have to suck it up because that's the way things are--keeping in mind your lawful and unlawful orders, etc.

I ended up picking up--and whether or not I deserved to or not is beyond me, but a certain Sergeant had a talk with me about it. He told me, as do our promotion warrants, "Whether or not you are a bad Lance Corporal has nothing to do with whether or not you are a good Corporal." I definitely didn't see myself as a bad Lance and neither did several others whom I considered level-headed individuals at the NCO/SNCO level--but there were some that did.

Anyway, I've tried to develop myself as much as possible since picking up. I've tried to integrate my poor experiences with the good and shape up the kind of leadership I think not only molds good Marines under my charge but also inspires my peers/superiors.

I went to A&S back in January/February. I made it all the way through but was a "non-select". I am going back and want to seek to fill in the holes of my "game" in the meantime through some mentorship/advice.

Perceived Holes In My All-Marine Concept:
1.) I don't have outstanding attention to detail. This is one of the things covered in my counseling at the end of A&S. I would like to improve this with any tips. Obviously I know that I just have to nut up and grind when I set to it.
2.) I would like to introduce more "selling" to my leadership style. I was told to check out some "salesman approach" books. Anyone have any good examples of this that I can set to studying?
3.) Physically, I'd like to explore some good routines for improving my swim time. I understand the run/swim/run idea, but I'm not sure how to step up my swim game other than following the prep guide.

Goals Involved with Special Operations:
1.) Much like my pursuit of martial arts, I think of myself as a mold of clay that I constantly wish to improve. I think an environment with other like-minded individuals that always wish to strive to that next level is where I want to be.
2.) I am interested in a specifically combat-oriented MOS. I was strongly considering Recon or something like Forward Observer (they are quite different I know,) but at the same time I wanted to go a step above. The worst that can happen is non-selection!
3.) If I'm going to make a career out of this Marine thing, I can think of no better place to be for the long haul. The "big boy attitude" is very appealing. Obviously, that means I'd have to crack down and accept the responsibility that comes with the "hands off" approach.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 19, 2011)

is friday said:


> Long Version:
> 
> ...



Good post.  I'm not a Marine so I have nothing else to contribute except to say good luck.


----------



## TLDR20 (May 20, 2011)

is friday said:


> Long Version:



This post gives us all a much better appreciation for who you are, and as such makes us a lot more likely to help you out than in your other post about being a POG. Do you see the differences. Your attention to detail looked pretty good in your post. Practice good attention to detail in everything you do, and it will be better.


----------



## is friday (May 20, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> This post gives us all a much better appreciation for who you are, and as such makes us a lot more likely to help you out than in your other post about being a POG. Do you see the differences. Your attention to detail looked pretty good in your post. Practice good attention to detail in everything you do, and it will be better.


Roger that. I won't post at 0200 anymore! :)


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 20, 2011)

For those who do not know me; I am 10 year vet of the US ARNG, Infantrymen with 8 years AD time of deployments, instructor time and a few short deployments state side. Got hurt on my last OIF deployment due to a vehicle roll over, and I am at a point in the treatment/MEB process to either man up or tap out.

I am posting this intro IAW the rules to get some feedback on possible SOF and or SOF support MOS option to consider staying in the Army. I will start another thread in here on the specifics of my questions and the advice I am looking for.

As to why I think I could/would be an asset to the SOF community, I feel that I do possess the potential to excel in the SOF community and I would like to challenge myself above what the conventional side has offered me thus far. I do feel I have proven myself on the conventional side to be tactically and technically proficient as an Infantryman and as a leader of Infantry soldiers.

My first deployment was a mission that I loved, I was able to experience a little bit of everything (CT,COIN, FID, PSY, QRF for SOF) and it put a thought of “this is how it is” in my head. To be very honest it made me a cocky arrogant shithead, and with the help of the forum and the members I have come back to reality. Also my last deployment was an eye opener with the mission of convoy security, and all though I know and understand its importance I would not jump at the chance to serve in that capacity again.

I would like to be where the action is, be a part of a mission that I get to see and feel the impact of my hard work. I would like to work with the best soldiers and leaders the Army has, and most of all I would like to test myself as to what my true capabilities and limitations are.

I hope this is sufficient for a mentorship intro, if not I will answer any specific questions. Also I would like to thank you guys for opening this forum up and taking the time to mentor people and pass on your experience/knowledge.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 20, 2011)

JAB, which support MOSs are you considering?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 21, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> JAB, which support MOSs are you considering?


 
Sir, currently looking at 37F and 25 series. However, I am open to anything right now. I have posted a thread here with some more info.

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/where-do-i-go-from-here.10252/


----------



## TLDR20 (May 21, 2011)

JAB said:


> Sir, currently looking at 37F and 25 series. However, I am open to anything right now. I have posted a thread here with some more info.
> 
> http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/where-do-i-go-from-here.10252/



25 series is a good route. You can get down and dirty with the teams and really help out.


----------



## 03cpl (May 21, 2011)

I was corrected and informed I needed to introduce myself-

I'm a Marine Reservist in UT. My MOS is infantry. I've been a Marine for about four years. I love it. I joined right out of high school thinking I wanted to go to college so I chose the reserves. That wasn't the right choice for me. After I deployed to Iraq (only once so far) I decided I wanted a bigger challenge. I love being a grunt and it's hard work but I want to train everyday not one weekend a month. I tried to put in a transfer to go Navy so I could go to BUD/S but not surprisingly that request was denied. As soon as I found out the MARADMIN allowing reservists to go into MARSOC was published. That's my current plan. It took a ridiculous amount of time to get my package moving... so I've had lots of time to prepare for A&S. Right now I'm looking at the class the end of this summer. Currently I run, bike, swim, hike and do calisthenics. If you want a detailed plan of what I do for PT I'll happily post it here. Other than that I have a couple of college classes a week. Nothing to crazy.


----------



## 03cpl (May 21, 2011)

forgot a part...

My goals are simple- get selected at A&S.

Rucking is my weakest event. I just finished one hike today and I came in under my goal time. Now I just need to keep practicing that pace until I've got it down. All the other events I know I'll be doing I've been practicing... I found this article-http://www.marinecorpstimes.com/news/2010/11/marine-marsoc-prep-course-110210w/ and I've worked until I'm doing better than the average times here. I also study MCI's and the like during the week with my homework, and I practice Land Nav when I get a chance. I think I'll do alright at A&S, but I also understand that what I'm attempting is not going to be easy. I'm always open to guidance from anyone who's done this kinda thing before. Thanks!


----------



## madness unseen (May 21, 2011)

Covering the bases for future reasons:
Family legacy.
Father was infantry in 4ID and then 101st in Vietnam.
Uncle was AF in Vietnam.
Brother was nuke on the Enterprise this century.
Cousin was first casualty of GWOT.
3 cousins currently in AF.
Newest addition, cousin at USMC boot.
Little brother eyeing the AF.

2 years ago I enlisted GTEP for Pararescue, loved it, embraced it: hernias screw shit up. Was dead-set to crosstrain back into it, but I have as of late begin to lean more towards changing branches and pursuing something slightly different but still SOF. Partly because a WO slot interests me. Long story short, first it was USMC Commission (eyeing Recon), then Army (Ranger first, SF long term), and now I'm looking more closely at Navy EOD (would likely apply for BUD/s thereafter since as a kid, a SEAL is what I wanted to be.) I have 4 years left of my initial enlistment, so besides training up, and staying motivated, there is little to do now, and plenty of time to do it. I may end up changing my mind while overseas and still try and go back to AFSOC. In the mean time, this site has given me helpful pointers, and kept me from losing the last shred of motivation I had when arriving where I am. To me, the most important longterm part is, getting out into the suck, I yearn to make use of my hands.

Cliff note version: I want a SOF job, need to pick a specific, but the basics are the same regardless.

Thanks for the help you offer myself and anyone else seeking real mentoring from this site.


----------



## Pistol_Pete (May 21, 2011)

is friday said:


> Hey guys, this will be my second go-around as per Freefalling's suggestion.
> 
> Pistol_Pete:
> I hope my intro post covered most of the grey area you wanted to explore. If there's another topic or something you'd like broken down in further detail please let me know. I don't take the term "POG" very seriously (as I think it shouldn't be,) and try to have a bit of humor about life in general--so dealing with the ups/downs brings out a less serious side of me.



This is a long response and it's addressed just to Girl Friday. Nobody else need take time to read it should they not be so inclined nor is it directed towards anyone else.

Meh... well you didn't snivel about the "Enhanced Interrogation" you got from me, as mild as it was. So you get an attaboy for that. You sound like you are sincerely trying to figure out why you have been a soup-sandwich to date. While sales technique books don't hurt anything other than perhaps taking up your time, it is going to take a hell of a lot more than discussing your life story or buying "salesman technique" books. You won't learn the secret of being a successful Special Operator there. You and your peers are not going to be able to "sell" your way through Special Operations entirely by hook, crook or manipulation. The main ingredient only comes from within and not everyone has it. And people just have to realize that. Not everyone is cut out for Special Operations. That's why they call it "Special". There's an inside joke in there somewhere.

In a nutshell, my pre-SF training "mentoring" from SF friends of mine was basically this: "get shit hot in the subject matter, get in damn good shape, go for it". That was it. And they were right. During training there was a lot more mentoring - and a lot more getting your ass smoked mentally, physically and any other inventive way they could come up with.

At least it's not quite as bad as this, or at least they won't admit it:

"We aren't going to try to train you, we're going to try to kill you."
- Soldier I, SAS

You need to start moving towards thinking, being, acting, delivering - at a whole different level that is miles above where you seem to be at the moment, if you want a snowball's chance in hell of making it into Special Operations at the team level. And that's the best place to be - at least most of us think so. Or in a Ranger unit. Or the most elite unit in the Marines - if that's your bag.

I'll let you in on a little secret that you probably have already figured out. Special Ops guys often have big hearts and soft spots for the lame duck and will take a "little brother" under their wing. Don't try to use it and abuse it, game the system or try to manipulate it. Cause you will get caught at some point - by others. Whether it be your peers or other Operators. Not everyone is going to be your buddy. And SF guys are known to work good cop / bad cop on you as well.

In the end it all comes down to PERFORMANCE. I think most people know that - including you.

I'll let you in on another secret. Special Operations guys like and respect good troops no matter what their MOS is.

Before you can become a good Special Forces soldier, you must be a good basic soldier. That's always been my opinion and belief. If one can't grasp the basics then they have feet of clay and no solid foundation.

Who cares? You got that right. No one cares much about your boo boos. That's a good place to start.

In the end, the "Diploma" talks, bullshit walks. And the "Diploma" is just the starting point of a long journey. "Get shit hot in the subject matter, get in damn good shape, go for it".

Just because right now I'm not serving you milk and cookies and think you are a slacker doesn't mean you should be afraid to ask questions. I see you continue to do so. You have some balls in that respect. Especially when you take it with a good attitude. You have shown that you can at least take a bit of honesty, scrutiny and ball busting on an internet forum without crying about it. So one would assume you could handle that in training to some extent. You already went through A&S once and are trying again so you say. You get points for that in my book. To make it to the end, it only gets harder from here. Besides, the fact remains - no one, other than those you disclosed to, knows your real name at this point. You are nothing but a factious screen name who I hereby nickname Girl Friday. Live with it. There are worse nicknames. So the only thing really taking the crap - is your anonymous screen name. If one's anonymous screen name gets all butt hurt in the virtual world and can't take some feedback and assessment, then one probably has issues with it in real life too. Yet you are back, and displaying a good attitude in this thread. That puts points back on your side.

My advice is keep your yap shut about your prior service. Why bring it up? It won't win you any admiration at the moment. That's just the inescapable, unfortunate brutal truth of it. Unless a prior service record is glowing and puts you in a positive light - to me, bringing it up doesn't help your new shot at a career. There are plenty of others out there who won't accept someone with prior service who didn't complete without a straight, clean, HD. Both in the military and civilian life. Again - sucks to be you, but it's just brutal truth. And no amount of sugar coating can change it.

That you were able to get back in the military and get this far tells me something...I'm not sure what. A desperate recruiter trying to make a quota missed for a third month straight? Maybe you are a good manipulator or "salesman"? Something. But you did it. It also shows you made it through Marine boot camp and your MOS training. You managed to get them let you in so like it or not YOU are the one who gets the credit for that feat. Because that used to be damn near impossible. Anyway - you are the one who brought it up, so now its out there warts and all. After this I'm not saying anything more about it. If it was me I wouldn't say squat about it in the first place. I would just keep my mouth shut, perform and make it happen - whatever it is "HOOWAH" that you are trying to make happen.

You have to understand the mentality of the folks you will be dealing with in your future. They want and strive for PERFECTION. Perfection will never be achieved in any human endeavor of course but they strive for it and try to get as close to it as possible. That is the mindset. That's always the goal. Drill and train and train some more until the task and unit is as damn near perfect as it can get. Because that way, when it all goes to shit - the severity of it all going to shit is mitigated to the extent possible.

The Special Operations and elite units I was raised up in were one where the standards were high, kept high, and no apologies were ever made for keeping them that way. And no excuses were ever accepted. If not, then it's worthless and cannot be labeled "Special". Things like your previous hiccups will only cause you to be put under a microscope with a much higher power magnification. And when trying to make it through this type of training - that won't help. Learn to keep certain secrets. Loose lips sink ships - and career paths. Things as simple as basic OPSEC and being able to remember what you are told what you cannot talk about. If the Jihadists plan and execute hits on various military and police training and recruitment centers overseas eventually they may try to do it here as well. Always looking for softer targets but with the biggest points they can get. Not everything you have done has to be laid out - in context of what we are discussing. Some things are best left talked about as little as possible since they have nothing to do with the task at hand. The life of a Special Operator is indeed secretive. There is a damn good reason for that. Just focus on the fundamentals. Don't get bogged down in your personal drama or that's exactly what it will become.

Standards - always uphold the standards. Never waiver, never bow to the PC tards that are constantly trying to mold the military into what they are. The standards are degrading and slipping enough throughout our entire society to include whole swaths of the military. After all, using all the latest arguments - why not allow women in Ranger Battalions right down there on squad level loaded up with a mortar base plate and other fun items or better yet commanding Ranger platoons or ODA's? Or on ODA's or in MARSOC or Marine Infantry? *The arguments are essentially all the same. * Just keep lowering the standards enough so the world can be "inclusive" and not hurt anyone's widdle feelings. USASF did the same thing, lowered the standards for the swim test back in the late 90's as I recall, for "political correctness" reasons. Someone please tell me they are not still doing that crap and have restored some standards.


----------



## surgicalcric (May 21, 2011)

madness unseen said:


> ...*I want* a SOF job, need to pick a specific, but the basics are the same regardless...



Personally I don't think you know what you want.

The job has to want you as much as you want it.  And it needs to be your desire to do a specific job that directs you, not just be in a Unit or wear a specific color hat.

I came into SF because I want to do UW.  I didn't get into doing UW because I am in SF.  If the Rangers did UW I would be a Ranger.  If being a high-speed CSAR guy was what appealed to me (it did somewhat at a much younger age) I would have looked into PJ's... or if freezing my ass off in cold water and having surfer hair appealed to me I would have looked into the SEALs, etc, etc... You get the picture.

And no, "the basics" arent the same regardless they are where you begin realizing there are differences in specific SOF or conventional units.


----------



## madness unseen (May 21, 2011)

surgicalcric said:


> Personally I don't think you know what you want.
> 
> The job has to want you as much as you want it. And it needs to be your desire to do a specific job that directs you, not just be in a Unit or wear a specific color hat.
> 
> ...


My apologies, I know the specific SOF units and conventional units have differences, and that these go straight to the core of training. I meant the basics about physical preparation, having the never quit mindset, pushing when you think you can't push anymore, and learning everything you can at all times.
My indecisiveness has arisen from a twofold desire: wanting to do UW, and also a deep rooted need to save people.  Having said this, I am well aware that CSAR is the place I belong. But CSAR does more of the latter and less of the former to the best of my knowledge. I want to experience both. My intent HAD been to crosstrain to CCT for a tour, then cross to PJ ultimately. There are other influences now that are pushing me to consider changing branches, influences I do not care to discuss on the site. So, because I have looked at leaving this branch, I have been trying to find what would instead be something to set my sights on. If I go Navy, medical will still be something I deem as critical to become proficient in, if I decide Army, same thing. Long story short, some recent upheaval in my life has left me needing to focus solidly on one path again, which I readily admit I currently am not, and I agree with you. I assure you the hat, or the name of the unit by no means is my motivation.
I know the Navy has a PJ-similar/equivalent rate. But that puts me right back at not getting involved in UW. I don't care about glory, I certainly don't try to make my name known. But there are things that I want, and two very different directions no matter what. I have racked my brain trying to come up with the best path possible to meet all my goals. I've tossed the idea of getting a commission.
Lost my train of thought and feel like I was starting an argument, which is not my intent, I was trying to clarify to an extent.


----------



## is friday (May 21, 2011)

Pistol_Pete:
Essentially, the only reason I was interested in checking out the "selling" leadership style, (which we are taught along with the telling/democratic/participation styles at the NCO school,) is because that is what I was counseled on after A&S. They wanted to see more "selling" from me. Or at least less "telling". I'm not sure why, it's just what I was told. They were pretty bare bones about what I could improve--and it's mostly stuff I already knew.

I bring up my prior service because that is the same thing I had to do when putting in the paperwork at the A&S Prep Course. I had to write an autobiography and if I had ever been prior service, etc. I don't consider it a "selling point" for myself, as I mentioned--it's actually something that has made me need to prove myself more than the next guy in most situations. It's generally not something I bring up in everyday conversation, and most people find out because other people know--and tell others. The most common reaction is incredulous surprise.

If I end up putting something down about my prior service it'll likely be along the lines of how I've learned from the experience and how I am different now. I don't think I can really escape the all-seeing all-knowing records check of SOCOM.

I appreciate the words of wisdom from a FAG. I'll try and take it to heart.


----------



## amlove21 (May 21, 2011)

madness unseen said:


> ...I am well aware that CSAR is the place I belong. But CSAR does more of the latter and less of the former to the best of my knowledge. I want to experience both....I know the Navy has a PJ-similar/equivalent rate. ...


Um, what? So you know that CSAR is the place you belong- but did you just say that you assume PJ's do more rescue and less combat? Since the "best of your knowledge" doesn't include the "search" function to this site, I'll include the two latest stories.

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threa...ostile-forces-to-retrieve-fallen-angels.9900/
http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/pjs-recieve-bronze-stars-w-v-from-cjcs.9724/

What in the hell is it that you think a CSAR team does when deployed? Granted, with the MEDEVAC mission as it stands currently, every single mission isn't the showdown at the OK Corral, but I would be careful how you phrase your assessment that my career field isn't seeing much combat. Cause that's what it looks like, and that pisses me off.

Let me see if I have this right- you were going to sign up for CCT, go through 2 years of training, get to a unit, get a deployment in so you could experience combat, then crosstrain into Pararescue? I'll be honest, I am so pissed off by this statement that I am not sure which part I am more mad at. They're both that easy, huh? Just gonna do both? Oh, cool. 

I suppose it's neither here nor there, since it seems to be your intent to get out anyway. I will say this- it would have been AWESOME to see you complete that plan, since there is only 1 person I have ever even heard of going from PJ-CCT or vice verse.

And what Navy rate is "similar/equivalent" to a PJ? They have SAR swimmers, non combat. They have Navy SEAL medics- those guys run with the Teams, they don't do CSAR. Or direct support of other services. So which Navy job are we talking about here?


----------



## Pistol_Pete (May 21, 2011)

is friday said:


> Pistol_Pete:
> Essentially, the only reason I was interested in checking out the "selling" leadership style, (which we are taught along with the telling/democratic/participation styles at the NCO school,) is because that is what I was counseled on after A&S. They wanted to see more "selling" from me. Or at least less "telling". I'm not sure why, it's just what I was told. They were pretty bare bones about what I could improve--and it's mostly stuff I already knew.
> 
> I bring up my prior service because that is the same thing I had to do when putting in the paperwork at the A&S Prep Course. I had to write an autobiography and if I had ever been prior service, etc. I don't consider it a "selling point" for myself, as I mentioned--it's actually something that has made me need to prove myself more than the next guy in most situations. It's generally not something I bring up in everyday conversation, and most people find out because other people know--and tell others. The most common reaction is incredulous surprise.
> ...



Good response. Like I said, you got yourself back into the service, and in the end - you are the one who would appear to get the most credit for that because somehow you did it and it used to be impossible but perhaps the standards have "changed". I understand the need to relay your prior service when directly asked by a government official, but my point was - you should limit that information on a need to know basis. In the end, you do what you wish. But that would be my advice. Start learning to discern what information to disclose and what to not disclose. That is actually a huge controversy going on in our government and military right now over that very subject. People are disclosing too much information. Personally I don't think you need to introduce that in an open forum, but that's just one man's opinion. All right, you are taking it like a man and are showing a good attitude. Good job. You just might surprise everyone, including yourself.


----------



## JustAnotherJ (May 22, 2011)

Amlove said it all


----------



## JustAnotherJ (May 22, 2011)

Except I'm not as angry.  I did get a chortle out of it.


----------



## Pistol_Pete (May 22, 2011)

LOL, just saw above where I fumblephucked the spelling of "inclined".  Fixed.


----------



## Etype (May 29, 2011)

madness unseen said:


> My indecisiveness has arisen from a twofold desire: wanting to do UW, and also a deep rooted need to save people.



I want to pilot a spaceship and captain a submarine. What unit should I go to?


----------



## Poccington (May 29, 2011)

Guess I'll throw my name in the hat here. I'm a 22 year old, currently serving in the Irish Defence Forces for a little over 3 years. Since I passed out of Recruit Training, I've been an Infantry kid. Mortar's are my thing at the moment although I should be making the jump to Recce Platoon at the start of July. Everything going well, I hope to head to Selection for the ARW toward the end of next year.

Since I was a kid, I've always wanted to be a soldier. Right through school, all I had in my mind for when I graduated, was being a soldier. While I made sure to never let my own personal standards slip when it came to my education, I always knew what I was gonna do afterward. I had a Vice Principal who wanted me to study Law at college and after hearing my plan, told my Mother I was one of the greatest waste of a mind he'd ever seen. I had people tell me the Army wouldn't be for me as I was too headstrong, opinionated etc. all of which just made me more determined to do well. After school, I made sure to give myself a year of just having fun, spending time with friends, causing mayhem etc. before making the jump to the military.

Once I started Recruit Training, I realised it was everything I wanted. I genuinely enjoyed "the suck" as it was, realised I was somewhat good at the job we were learning to do and although I had my dark days, I always cracked on. My desire to attempt Selection came from two places, upon meeting members of the ARW and from my Platoon Sergeant during Recruit Training. To this day, my PSG is still my inspiration everyday I spend in the job. He never showed weakness, never allowed his own personal standards to slip and made sure everything his troops did, he was right there with us. He was an outstanding leader, an outstanding man and an outstanding role model. I first came across members of the ARW as a Recruit when they gave us a talk on the ARW itself, as well as a weapons display etc. and have come across them throughout my career. Seeing how those men conducted themselves and just how good they are at what they do, was an eye opener. It made me realise that just existing in the Infantry wouldn't be enough for me, Selection is something I need to do, regardless of whether I get selected or not. Upon reaching my unit, I realised I was actually good at my job. I've always been among the top lads when it comes to PT, gained a reputation upon my superiors for being good at the job and constantly tried to better myself. Our Recce Platoon Sergeant tried to talk me into going for Selection last year but I personally felt I wasn't ready, both physically and mentally.

My reasons for going on Selection comes down to my own personal desire to be the best I can be and to test myself to my limits. I believe in the pursuit of excellence. If I never went on Selection, I know when I reach a later stage in my career, it's something I'd deeply regret. I feel there's more to me than just being someone in the Infantry and there's only one real way to find out.

I'm posting here as while I'm obviously not applying for any US SOF unit, I feel there's still lots of info for me to soak up on here. So I'm looking to just be a sponge, take in the advice from those of you that have done the deed and ask the questions when I can.


----------



## x SF med (May 29, 2011)

Nice job Poc, well written, straight and concise.


----------



## Poccington (May 30, 2011)

x SF med said:


> Nice job Poc, well written, straight and concise.


 
Thank you.


----------



## jtb723 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey everyone, just wanted to get my intro up here. I'm 16 and just finished my junior year and am trying to join when I'm 17 to get a SEAL challenge contract as soon as possible. I've always been interested in the military ever since i was a little kid. Every guy on my mom's side of the family has been in the military and i always wanted to follow that tradition. I grew up playing with GI Joe's and trying to get my mom to take me to Ft. Bragg to go the the museums there. Growing up my parents always had me into sports and doing a lot of stuff outside and especially around the water. This definitely brought me down the special ops route because it taught me what the word "trying" really meant and taught me about pushing myself to the absolute limits, and also taught me how much better success feels after putting in a ton of effort in. I had my first brush with the spec ops world after seeing some of the footage of the PFC Lynch rescue while watching the news with my mom when i was younger.

I knew I really didn't want to go the lawyer/doctor route that everyone thought I would go into. I've always been patriotic and new I would regret not joining but my "moment of calling" came last year around 9/11 after seeing some of the images of people jumping out of the WTC for the first time and it really pissed me off and haunted/motivated me to want to do something about it, and make the people who did this pay. I researched all my options and chose the spec ops route because I liked the way they did things and their unconventional approach to war. After that I narrowed it down to the SEAL's mainly because of their maritime nature and their primary mission of direct action. I want to go into the SEAL's because i know everyday will be something different and provide a challenge for me and push me to be the very best that I can be while serving my country, but I'm not going to lie the idea of being able to work in every corner of the globe in any environment and fly in helicopters and scuba dive sounds pretty cool, and is a big part of why i want to become a SEAL. After  Bin Laden was taken out a few weeks ago, it reinforced that I made the right choice and there were still a lot of other SOB's that needed to pay for what they've done. I know it's only going to get harder from here, but I know in my heart it's what I want.

I think everyday about being a SEAL but right now my 25m target is getting my contract before setting my sights on anything else.  I'm following a fairly strict workout program to try and reach a 790 pst score before BUD/S. Right now my PST is:

Pushups: 55

Situps: 60

Pullups: 8

Swim 10:40

Run: 8:40

I know I have a long way to go to before I'm truly ready to take on BUD/S and any help would be greatly appreciated.

                                                                                -JB


----------



## surgicalcric (Jun 8, 2011)

jtb723 said:


> ...I think everyday about being a SEAL ...



Huh.

When I was 16 I thought everyday about getting some girl out of her panties.  Must be one of those generational things...

Nevertheless, welcome to SS and best of luck with your goal.  Never lose sight of it.

Crip


----------



## x SF med (Jun 9, 2011)

jtb....   you lead a sad existence for a 16 year old.  I agree with Crip.


----------



## jtb723 (Jun 9, 2011)

I just re read my own post and that definitely came off REALLY over obsessive.  That definitely isn't the only thing I'm thinking about, but I agree with both of you, I need to chill.


----------



## amlove21 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good luck on your goals, which are important. Your primary goal should be "graduate high school." The rest will figure itself out.

Thanks for your admiration of special operations folks.


----------



## Red Ryder (Jun 9, 2011)

Alright gonna try to make this intro without over thinking it.

Ive always wanted to be a professional soldier. Every time I see footage of troops fighting in Iraq or Afghanistan I want to be there instead of bouncing around from job to job, living paycheck to paycheck. Now if you asked me how come I haven't enlisted yet since I'll be 26 in a few days I really don't have a good answer for you. But now feels like the right time. I turned a room in my apt to a home gym, got free weights, bands, and built a pull up bar. Always been into running so need to work on my upper body and brush up on stuff I didn't do a good job of learning in high school so I can get good test scores. Planning on getting a 18X contract and making a career out of it. I hope this is what I was supposed to say here, any advice or criticism is welcome.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 9, 2011)

La Roux said:


> Alright gonna try to make this intro without over thinking it.
> 
> Ive always wanted to be a professional soldier. Every time I see footage of troops fighting in Iraq or Afghanistan I want to be there instead of bouncing around from job to job, living paycheck to paycheck. Now if you asked me how come I haven't enlisted yet since I'll be 26 in a few days I really don't have a good answer for you. But now feels like the right time. I turned a room in my apt to a home gym, got free weights, bands, and built a pull up bar. Always been into running so need to work on my upper body and brush up on stuff I didn't do a good job of learning in high school so I can get good test scores. Planning on getting a 18X contract and making a career out of it. I hope this is what I was supposed to say here, any advice or criticism is welcome.



All there is left is to do it. If you are already a runner, I wouldn't be too overly concerned with getting super strong upper body wise. Most everything you will need to do will depend on your legs to carry you, and your lungs to supply oxygen to those legs. If those and your feet are good, you will be as well.


----------



## Red Ryder (Jun 10, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> All there is left is to do it. If you are already a runner, I wouldn't be too overly concerned with getting super strong upper body wise. Most everything you will need to do will depend on your legs to carry you, and your lungs to supply oxygen to those legs. If those and your feet are good, you will be as well.



Thanks cback. Not trying to get all muscled up with the weight training. Going for functional fittness, (think I saw that phrase used here). Would like to remain pretty wirery while being able to bust out as many pullups, pushups, and situps as I want. And get good at rope climbing.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 20, 2011)

La Roux said:


> Thanks cback. Not trying to get all muscled up with the weight training. Going for functional fittness, (think I saw that phrase used here). Would like to remain pretty wirery while being able to bust out as many pullups, pushups, and situps as I want. And get good at rope climbing.



When are you actually going to join? What did you do today to help yourself get Selected? You are not getting any younger.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 20, 2011)

jtb723 said:


> Pushups: 55
> 
> Situps: 60
> 
> ...



How were these pullups done? Palms out or in. Only 55 pushups but you can do 8 pullups? Seems a little off to me. How far did you run? Get those pullups up. Palms out, get that number to 20. Pullups are a good test of full body strength, you use lots of muscles to do one.


----------



## Red Ryder (Jun 20, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> When are you actually going to join? What did you do today to help yourself get Selected? You are not getting any younger.



Im going to start talking to recruiters within the next three months, or I may wait for the begining of the fiscal year.

Your right I'm not getting any younger, I turned 26 last friday and its time to stop thinking about doing it, its time to do it.

Today I biked 15 miles instead of a run because my leg is feeling a little tender and I don't wanna injure myself. Then I read some of Get Selected and One Tribe at a Time.


----------



## TB1077 (Jun 20, 2011)

Well here is my intro in as few words as possible...

My reason for SF aspirations is pretty simple, if I am going to volunteer to serve my country, I will do whatever I have to do to make sure that I serve with the absolute best. With my life experience in business, the SF mission just makes so much sense. From the training and educating of others, ability to persuade others to follow your mission (even if it is in another language), and operating with a different mindset than the big army that thrives on exact procedures and strict policies. Although winning a direct action battle is what most people think of, I am captivated by the idea of training a small group of revolutionaries to fight for themselves and accomplish their mission.  I strive to be the best at whatever I do and I believe that the tip of the sword would be the best fit for me. I have always been extremely patriotic, but my professional life took me through college and straight into the workforce in the blink of an eye. It took me a while to realize that I am about to miss my window to serve my country in this very special way.

I have not signed a contract yet.  I am talking with both a conventional recruiter and a SF recruiter, both of which are from the NG.  I am definitely not a youngster coming straight out of school.  I am a college grad and a business co-owner in the construction industry.  About four months ago I started reading, researching, and joining any forum that would have me to see if someone my age could not only join a branch of the military, but specifically the possibility of earning my way towards SOF.  I am 33 years old, although I would have to show you an ID for you to believe it.  I have a business and a family that would make active duty military nearly impossible, so NG seems like the best opportunity for me.  After I made it through the initial month of proving to myself that it wasn't a "cool guy" phase I was going through, I dug in deeper into my research and my physical fitness.  After countless discussions with my wife, we are on the same page.  We are planning on meeting face to face together with a SF recruiter near us.  Once we decide that it is a go, then I approach my business partners, which happen to be my family.  At that point the 25m target is OSUT.

As of right now I am administering my own APFT and I have quite a bit of room for improvement, but I feel like I am progressing well.  I am at 65 pushups, 65 sit ups, and just under a 14 minute mile.  I will be able to max out the APFT based on the 17-21 age numbers prior to OSUT.  I am also looking for some boots and a ruck to start getting these feet into shape (as well as a guide for a civilian to start rucking as I have never done it before).  I read "Get Selected" once and will start it again in about a week.  Just finished "Chosen Soldier" for the second time.  From both of those I am establishing a workout routine that will help me get into the best shape possible for the selection process.

I am here for any wisdom or guidance I can get.  I appreciate anyone willing to take the time to pass along their thoughts on where I am and what I want to do.


----------



## Cochise (Jun 21, 2011)

TB1077 said:


> As of right now I am administering my own APFT and I have quite a bit of room for improvement, but I feel like I am progressing well. I am at 65 pushups, 65 sit ups, and just under a 14 minute mile. I will be able to max out the APFT based on the 17-21 age numbers prior to OSUT.



I hope the "14 minute mile" portion of this is a typo.


----------



## jtb723 (Jun 21, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> How were these pullups done? Palms out or in. Only 55 pushups but you can do 8 pullups? Seems a little off to me. How far did you run? Get those pullups up. Palms out, get that number to 20. Pullups are a good test of full body strength, you use lots of muscles to do one.


 The pull ups were palm out but I think it's most likely because when i did that test I was swinging on the bar a little bit. But do you have any advice for the pull ups? I know there's a lot of info out there and Ive been using the NSW physical training guide and the stew smith workouts which have certainly helped from where i started from (barely any upper body strength) but i'm kind of stuck and not seeing much improvement there and was just wondering if you had anything that worked well for you. Also I saw you posted earlier that if your a runner you don't have to be as worried with the upper body strength. I've been running cross country and doing endurance sports since middle school was wondering how much of the selection courses are focused more on endurance and running than the upper body stuff?


----------



## TB1077 (Jun 21, 2011)

Cochise said:


> I hope the "14 minute mile" portion of this is a typo.



My apologies, you are correct, that was for 2-mile time.  My best thus far is 13:43.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jun 21, 2011)

Just a heads up to all the wanttobeaspecailforcessealjarhead you need to think about maxing the 17 - 21 year old pt test no matter what your age. Think about total body fitness. When all is said and done you will not be a body builder but someone that can carry his buddy and gear forever


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jun 21, 2011)

Polar Bear said:


> Just a heads up to all the wanttobeaspecailforcessealjarhead you need to think about maxing the 17 - 21 year old pt test no matter what your age. Think about total body fitness. When all is said and done you will not be a body builder but someone that can carry his buddy and gear forever


x 1,000
TAKE NOTE!!
...and I'm just a guy in the pipe line.


----------



## TB1077 (Jun 22, 2011)

SkrewzLoose said:


> x 1,000
> TAKE NOTE!!
> ...and I'm just a guy in the pipe line.



Thanks both of you.  In regards to "total body fitness", is a routine of running (various distances, various terrains, and various paces), push ups, sit ups, other core workouts (planks, flutter kicks, etc.), and pull ups the key?  I started hitting the weights a few months back and then read to avoid the bulking up.  I know the next step is rucking, but have had alternating opinions.  Some have said to start now, some said that there is plenty of rucking once you get into OSUT to prepare for SOPC and SFAS.  I planned on starting my rucking well before OSUT but not over-working it and risking injury (mainly to toughen up the feet and build up more leg strength).  Any advice on my gameplan?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 22, 2011)

TB1077 said:


> I planned on starting my rucking well before OSUT but not over-working it and risking injury (mainly to toughen up the feet and build up more leg strength). Any advice on my gameplan?


 
Instead of rucking you could do 4 to 8 mile speed walks, and as far as OSUT you really want to avoid injury. Sand Hill uses the craw, walk, run method meaning they will start you in just PPE and work you up to wearing a ruck and distance. The biggest issue is people who have never walked long distance and with speed, tend to get stress fractures in their shins.

That said, if you do start to ruck you need to keep the weight low (start with 30lbs and work up to 45lbs) only do it once a week and increase your distance gradually (maybe 2 miles per week). I would say start with no ruck 4 to 6 miles twice a week for 3 weeks, and then go to 4 miles with 30lbs. Build up to 12 miles and then add 10lbs and drop back to 6 miles and then work back up to 12 miles. Infantry standards is 12 miles with 40lbs ruck in 3 hours (15 minute mile pace) but you really want to be 13 to 14 minute a mile pace. Again if you are going to ruck, start slow and build up. Be smart about it and don’t try to push to far b/c your body has to build up to it.

I don’t know anything about SOPC or SFAS so my advice ends here. ;)


----------



## TB1077 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks JAB.  Considering SOPC and SFAS are beyond the first target, your insight sounds very helpful for OSUT.  Also allows for some time to find a ruck...


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 27, 2011)

SOPC and what used to be SOPC 2(don't think it exists anymore) are the most physically demanding things I have ever done. You will get smoked beyond your worst nightmares. But that was back when it was hard, just a random bit of knowledge for all you 18X-ers out there.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jul 1, 2011)

Good thread for aspiring SF soldiers! Be inspired, by the Regimental Song & Real life Pics!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gmkn8mgt6CQ&feature


----------



## 18C4V (Jul 1, 2011)

Nice video, I remember that SERE surivival  instructor at the .52 second mark. That guy was funny and crazy, talking about eating road kill!!!


----------



## surgicalcric (Jul 1, 2011)

SFC Pack, Summers, Zastro, Davis, Murray, etc...  Oh the days of lunging through the creek or doing buddy carries in the deep soft sand of the tank trails.



cback0220 said:


> SOPC and what used to be SOPC 2(don't think it exists anymore) are the most physically demanding things I have ever done. You will get smoked beyond your worst nightmares. But that was back when it was hard, just a random bit of knowledge for all you 18X-ers out there.



I agree, some of the most physically demanding days of my life...  I wouldnt trade them for anything, including a day off...

Crip


----------



## Etype (Jul 2, 2011)

18C4V said:


> Nice video, I remember that SERE surivival instructor at the .52 second mark. That guy was funny and crazy, talking about eating road kill!!!



He was still there as of about 3 years ago, awesome dude.

Awesome video.


----------



## ArcticOneSix (Jul 12, 2011)

So since this is the first post section. I've been working on my application process for SFAS. I've gotten everything done but the physical (no worries pulshes codes are good). The thing that has me worried is the application process. I'm stuck on a back waters post that doesn't do much in the ways of deployments or actually missions for that matter. I've tried to tailor the resume (for the "o" side) as best I can.

Any tips/idea/whatever you got would be helpful.

Thanks.


----------



## moobob (Jul 13, 2011)

Etype said:


> He was still there as of about 3 years ago, awesome dude.
> 
> Awesome video.



Still there as of last year.


----------



## fougasse (Jul 31, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> ...why you think you deserve to be here.


I'll pre-face my introduction by answering this question. When I hit the fleet Marine Corps I met my first true mentor, and later friend, who told me this, "you don't deserve a f--king thing, if you want it, you f--king earn it." That has always stuck with me. So to answer your question, I don't deserve to be in SOF, but I want a crack at earning my spot.

I enlisted Marine Corps in 2009 at the age of 25. Before that I had bounced around in life, I earned an AA from a local community college, raced motorcycles, and working full time as a networking tech. I went to San Diego to visit my cousin who is a Marine. After spending time with him and Marines, I started to research and 1 week later was in my local recruiting office signing on the line. Fast forward to now, I am a Combat Engineer with Combat Assault Battalion, 3rd MARDIV. I am not a physical specimen of awesomeness, but I have a high first class both PFT and CFT scores. I have 1 combat tour in Afghanistan where I was attached to 2nd BN, 6th Marines. After deployment, I had become increasing disenchanted with fleet Marine Corps. As a Lance Corporal, all I did was study the division side of my MOS, constantly setting goals of becoming better. I love demolition and have read the FM 3-34.214 more times than I'm willing to admit. Now a Corporal, I look at the Marines below me and have found only one with the same drive and it's extremely discouraging. Even among my peers, I have only found a few with that drive, one of which is mentioned below.

I had heard of MARSOC before and had given it passing thought, but nothing serious. I didn't think about it much until a Marine returned to the battalion after being medically dropped from A&S as well as 2 Marines who had been TAD to a MSOB for their deployment. Those 3 Marines who had interaction with CSO's basically influenced my choice in putting in my package. The fact that those within the SOF community are always striving to become better and just being "good" is not accepted, I want to be part of that community.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 31, 2011)

fougasse said:


> I'll pre-face my introduction by answering this question. When I hit the fleet Marine Corps I met my first true mentor, and later friend, who told me this, "you don't deserve a f--king thing, if you want it, you f--king earn it." That has always stuck with me. So to answer your question, I don't deserve to be in SOF, but I want a crack at earning my spot.



Best response yet


----------



## Buckeye (Aug 14, 2011)

Sticking to the key points:

I am 19 years old and will be starting my second year as an Arabic major at Ohio State. I chose to go to college before I decide to enlist largely due to advice posted here to other wannabes, as well as from other publications.

It's hard to dissect and articulate all the reasons I want to be a SEAL, but I think a big part is that I want to rise to meet new challenges every day. The idea of being in a brotherhood that demands constant growth appeals to me. If part of that growth is in my ability to jump out of planes, shoot, and dive, all the better. I don't want to be stagnant in an office somewhere.

That said, I have no illusions of entitlement. I know that nobody even owes me a chance to go to BUD/S, so right now I'm doing PT and working hard in college.

I don't have a lot of questions right now and this is only my first missed opportunity to STFU since last summer, but I'm here to garner whatever insight or knowledge I can.

Thanks.


----------



## Jay (Aug 14, 2011)

Being a certified EMT and working towards my Paramedic is only the beginning. I know not many share my same views but I feel we are all called to something higher, something greater. My faith is my rock and there is literally nothing in life I have to fear, because the pain will end at some point and I have God no matter what. To me there is nothing greater than self-sacrifice, and to render medical aid to those in dyer situations, it doesn't get any greater than that. Corpsman, Medical Sergeant's, Pararescue Jumpers are the best at what they do and are the different careers I am looking into. I like them all, but I am leaning towards Pararescue being that they're primary mission(from what I have read) is CSAR. I don't think I am built to be strictly search and destroy. I have the calling to save lives, and that is why I am here. To educate myself and make a decision.

Thank you all for giving the rest of us the opportunity to stand on you're shoulders.


----------



## Jael (Aug 14, 2011)

My name is Charles, Im 24 and I've been on this site for a while. I have not posted in a while due to me PTing, drinking (Scotch for those who love the drink), then trying to figure out how to PT with a hangover, also I know nothing about a lot and very little about nearly anything so keeping my mouth shut has kept me from running 6 miles for anyone recently.

I am going out for PJ. Two years ago it was just because I wanted the beret and something to talk about, make my life seem a bit more meaningful as I am at a very unsatisfying job. I wanted a cool story to tell all my friends and bragging rights, loved saying all the nice schools I was going to go to and the people and missions I would meet and go out on. As time went on, that feeling of (You haven't done shit yet and are still talking) kind of crept up. I decided the least I would do was research it more, figure out if its what I really want, or if i'll just waste a bunch of grown men's time. I read a few books about the subject(s) (Lone Survivor, None Braver, That Others May Live)

I watched a few videos, read those books and my life changed. It happened during Luttrel's book at the time when his friend was gravely wounded and kept fighting, it was something I really can't grasp, I have never been there or done anything these people have done or been apart of it, but it made me feel the need to be, and yet all i'm doing is sitting around speaking like a jackass as if I have done something already.

I went to MEPs, was nearly disqualified, took my PAST, passed it barely the first go around and now I'm here after who knows how long of dumbass posts. Why I want to be a PJ, isn't really a want anymore, its more of a need, a calling, a feeling. The mission, I believe in it, I can't guarantee if i'll make it, or even if I do, if I'll make the best one there ever was or even a half decent one, but I can say I am willing to give it the best shot I got. After being apart of Rescue Athlete for so long, I can say these are the types of people I want to be around, who are my co-workers, family, friends, everything. I don't deserve to be here any more then the next guy, I'm just looking for the best chance to make it through the course.


----------



## Lukas Kelly (Sep 24, 2011)

Let me just start this by explaining who I am first and where I'm at in my life. I'm a high school student in my Junior year with the plan of becoming a Combat Controller. I've always loved languages, I'm great with them, and up until recently, I would have been happy doing something with languages for the rest of my life. Don't get me wrong, I still love languages as much as I did before, and I would be happy to an extent if that's what happened, but there'd be a hole that I would never be able to fill if I didn't become an STO. I've done sports most of my life, and that's showed me a lot about myself, and that when I'm not working hard, I just can't live with myself. The military has great benefits, especially if you become an officer(What I want to be), but I wouldn't be able to sit back and read about what other guys are doing while I'm sitting by in the intelligence field. I also want to serve specifically in the Air Force, because I'm from an Air Force Family. We have friends in the Air Force, my mom works a Civilian Contractor in the SF out at Luke AFB, and my Grandfather was an MP in the Air Force.
          I've done the research on the different SF roles in the Air Force, and neither PJ/CRO or SOWT really appeals to me like CCT/STO. Supporting other Special Operations Forces with CAS, guiding planes, setting up Exfiltration and Medevacs is something I want to do. I want to be a part of a team, and bring a skill to the table that they need, and that I can do well for them. I was even joking with my parents last night when we were in a sports bar that was having kareokee night, that I would rather jump out of the back of an airplane, and help coordinate CAS, MEDEVACs and Exfils, all while being shot at, than do kareokee. The thing is, I am dead serious too. I feel like I have no option in this, nor do I want one. I know this is my calling in life, to continue down that path of the warrior that I have made it my life's goal to follow, and to better myself and push my limits on a constant basis.
          Currently, I don't have time to train myself for anything specific, because I'm doing football, but I push myself past where I think my limits are, and keep pushing without heed for thought. I've also read that the majority of SOF were wrestlers, and as a wrestler, I understand why. My initial intention at the beginning of the year was to not wrestle, and instead relax for a season before spring football. But based on what I've read, I've decided to suck it up and do it because it's the only mentally taxing sport I can play, and I need it. I've done a little research on ROTC, and found the University where I can do it and pursue a major in Farsi, and I'm looking for more information about the college and ROTC in general from school career councilors when I get back on Monday. I've watched videos of the indoc course and pipeline, and I know I can make it. Correct me if I'm wrong, but it's a matter of not quitting in the face of obstacles unimaginable until you stand before them, and I have made a commitment to a mentality of victory or death, because surrender is not an option for me, and never will be. I just can't comprehend quitting that, simply because I've been raised since birth and it's ingrained in me that I need to finish what I start.
          Recently, my will to be an STO has been further been cemented by reading some articles on here about what individuals have done, simply because it's their job. One of them that really struck me hard, and changed my life, is the one about Staff Sgt. Harvell. It seemed like another example of AFSOC training and the type of man that makes it, but then I got to the end. His motto was "Victory or Valhalla", and he lived that every day of his life. Reading that, and even typing it strikes a chord, and I'm making a commitment to make that my life motto in honor of him, and of anyone who has worn the Beret.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 24, 2011)

Lukas Kelly said:


> whole post


Don't refer to anything but US Army Special Forces as SF, especially if you are referring to Security Forces.


----------



## Lukas Kelly (Sep 24, 2011)

Note taken. Up until now, I've never really talked with anyone to who SF meant anything else, so I'll just start spelling it out.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 24, 2011)

Lukas Kelly said:


> Note taken. Up until now, I've never really talked with anyone to who SF meant anything else, so I'll just start spelling it out.



Other than Security Forces? Wrong forum for that.


----------



## Lukas Kelly (Sep 24, 2011)

I know, I'm just letting you know that it was a habit, and I meant no offense and I said I won't be doing it here again.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Sep 24, 2011)

As per some of the the threads in this forum, what's your 5m target, 25m target? backup plan?


----------



## Lukas Kelly (Sep 24, 2011)

My first and most important target right now is continue to strengthen myself mentally, keep up my grades, and continue seeking information about ROTC. My 25m target would be go to the University of Texas, begin studying for my degree, and find information on what I need to do to get into the pipeline and take the proper steps. My back up plan is to be a Crytpologic Linguist, and do that for awhile. After that, whenever I'm done with the military, find a job in the CIA as an analyst.


----------



## pardus (Sep 24, 2011)

Jay said:


> My faith is my rock and there is literally nothing in life I have to fear, because the pain will end at some point and I have God no matter what.



I think you need to learn to stand on your own two feet. "God" ain't going to carry your ruck or give you a hug when you are faced with death and need to act appropriately. Faith in yourself is paramount IMO.

My Heathen .02c


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 24, 2011)

If you go the ROTC route, you're most likely not going to be a cryptologic linguist.  That's an enlisted specialty, if you become an officer you'll most likely have to wait a while for any kind of language or crypto training.


----------



## Brill (Sep 24, 2011)

Lukas Kelly said:


> My first and most important target right now is continue to strengthen myself mentally, keep up my grades, and continue seeking information about ROTC. My 25m target would be go to the University of Texas, begin studying for my degree, and find information on what I need to do to get into the pipeline and take the proper steps. My back up plan is to be a Crytpologic Linguist, and do that for awhile. After that, whenever I'm done with the military, find a job in the CIA as an analyst.



Awesome.  Second choice.  Splendid.

Why is MI the Rodney Dangerfield of MOSes?


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 24, 2011)

pardus said:


> I think you need to learn to stand on your own two feet. "God" ain't going to carry your ruck or give you a hug when you are faced with death and need to act appropriately. Faith in yourself is paramount IMO.
> 
> My Heathen .02c



I feel the same way.


----------



## Jay (Sep 24, 2011)

pardus said:


> I think you need to learn to stand on your own two feet. "God" ain't going to carry your ruck or give you a hug when you are faced with death and need to act appropriately. Faith in yourself is paramount IMO.
> 
> My Heathen .02c


 
I know how to stand on my own two feet just fine. I have faith and confidence in myself and my abilities. At the end of the day the only thing stopping me from achieving my goal is me. You don't have to understand where I am coming from and I don't expect you to. My faith drives me day in and day out. If I commit to anything, if I give my word, I stand by it. I will find out if I am SOF material or not at some point, and I am going to prepare myself  the best way I can, by learning as much as possible and pushing myself every day in training. Until I get there I am simply here to learn.

In all seriousness, I appreciate the encouragement and any advice given, because I have no experience on these matters. But, I will not change who I am for anything, especially regarding my belief's. I'm not going to be fake and pretend that I'm the hardest guy alive or that I'm not going to look to God when times are tough, regardless of the situation. It's what I do, it's who I am. SOF or not.


----------



## pardus (Sep 24, 2011)

OK, Have fun.


----------



## AWP (Sep 24, 2011)

A word in general for you new guys: What is the deal with the military, especially SOF, as some type of OJT for Phase II in life? Do you know if you enlisted to be an air traffic controller, completed training, did the job for how many ever years and then left thinking the FAA will hire you....you'd be screwed because the FAA isn't taking prior service ATC guys and gals? Whoopsie! Do you know how many high speed computer and radio types AREN'T working for a three letter agency or one of the Big 6 defense contractors? How many MP/ Security Forces/ Master at Arms types AREN'T civilian LEOs right now?

Look, do what you want, but don't enlist thinking that x number of years as a SEAL, Ranger, Ninja, or whatever means that every door will be open to you. Just doing x or y doesn't mean that your phone will ring or anyone will care about your resume. You can look ahead, and you should, but you can load the deck in your favor and the House can still hit 21, you know?


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 24, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> A word in general for you new guys: What is the deal with the military, especially SOF, as some type of OJT for Phase II in life? Do you know if you enlisted to be an air traffic controller, completed training, did the job for how many ever years and then left thinking the FAA will hire you....you'd be screwed because the FAA isn't taking prior service ATC guys and gals? Whoopsie! Do you know how many high speed computer and radio types AREN'T working for a three letter agency or one of the Big 6 defense contractors? How many MP/ Security Forces/ Master at Arms types AREN'T civilian LEOs right now?
> 
> Look, do what you want, but don't enlist thinking that x number of years as a SEAL, Ranger, Ninja, or whatever means that every door will be open to you. Just doing x or y doesn't mean that your phone will ring or anyone will care about your resume. You can look ahead, and you should, but you can load the deck in your favor and the House can still hit 21, you know?


                                                                                                            I can second this. I have a crazy resume for FP but haven't gotten a call back from a single EP job.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 24, 2011)

Jay said:


> ... CSAR. I don't think I am built to be strictly search and destroy. I have the calling to save lives, and that is why I am here. To educate myself and make a decision.


 
You certainly sound like an honorable and principled man, and I respect that.  A couple of things stood out in your post that I wanted to address.  I stay out of SOF threads, as I prefer to stay in my lane, but what I'm going to ask isn't SOF-specific.

You're interested in the PJs due to their CSAR mission.  The first letter stands for combat.  PJs save lives, which appears to be your calling.  But PJs also kill people.  Have you considered the reality that if selected and deployed, you will have to take life in order to preserve life?  This is the lot of any combat medic, be they conventional or SOF.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Sep 25, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> A word in general for you new guys: What is the deal with the military, especially SOF, as some type of OJT for Phase II in life? Do you know if you enlisted to be an air traffic controller, completed training, did the job for how many ever years and then left thinking the FAA will hire you....you'd be screwed because the FAA isn't taking prior service ATC guys and gals? Whoopsie! Do you know how many high speed computer and radio types AREN'T working for a three letter agency or one of the Big 6 defense contractors? How many MP/ Security Forces/ Master at Arms types AREN'T civilian LEOs right now?
> 
> Look, do what you want, but don't enlist thinking that x number of years as a SEAL, Ranger, Ninja, or whatever means that every door will be open to you. Just doing x or y doesn't mean that your phone will ring or anyone will care about your resume. You can look ahead, and you should, but you can load the deck in your favor and the House can still hit 21, you know?



To answer this question I don't really care about after I serve. I just want to get to Regiment,be an NCO there, and show future batt boys the way after that is irrelevant to me.


----------



## pardus (Sep 25, 2011)

Tropicana98 said:


> To answer this question I don't really care about after I serve. I just want to get to Regiment,be an NCO there, and show future batt boys the way after that is irrelevant to me.



Rather ambitious don't you think?  Guess you  missed the whole 25M  thing...


----------



## Lukas Kelly (Sep 25, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> If you go the ROTC route, you're most likely not going to be a cryptologic linguist. That's an enlisted specialty, if you become an officer you'll most likely have to wait a while for any kind of language or crypto training.


That's unfortunate. I thought I had read that there was an officer version of that. Looking at the jobs they do have, I'm split between two for right now, until I find more info on the careers. In the end, both would lead to me using my GI bill to continue my education, and to get an MBA to start working into business, preferably in the international sector. The two fields I'm split between right now are Security Forces officer because of family tradition(My Grandfather was an MP, my mom works for them as a civilian, and my father and uncles were almost all civilian police officers) or Intelligence Officer because I'd be good at it, and I'd at least be supporting our guys who are in combat.


----------



## AWP (Sep 25, 2011)

Your first post, I snipped out the irrelevant parts:


Lukas Kelly said:


> *but there'd be a hole that I would never be able to fill if I didn't become an STO.*
> 
> but I wouldn't be able to sit back and read about what other guys are doing *while I'm sitting by in the intelligence field.*
> 
> I've done the research on the different SF roles in the Air Force, and *neither PJ/CRO or SOWT really appeals to me like CCT/STO*.





Lukas Kelly said:


> That's unfortunate. I thought I had read that there was an officer version of that. Looking at the jobs they do have, I'm split between two for right now, until I find more info on the careers. In the end, both would lead to me using my GI bill to continue my education, and to get an MBA to start working into business, preferably in the international sector. *The two fields I'm split between right now are Security Forces* officer because of family tradition(My Grandfather was an MP, my mom works for them as a civilian, and my father and uncles were almost all civilian police officers) *or Intelligence Officer* because I'd be good at it, and I'd at least be supporting our guys who are in combat.



Look...I don't like to be an Internet Tough Guy because that's not me, but seriously.....have you lost your mind? What do you want to be next? An elephant trainer? Post #1 has STO, then you doing Intel work, and then you're back to being a STO.

In and of itself that is troubling, but then we have Post #2 where STO isn't even mentioned but now you want to be a Security Forces officer or Intel?

So in the span of a few HOURS you have chosen 3 different primary career fields and one alternate. Not one single soul on this board is going to take you seriously when you are talking nonsense like this. I won't even touch upon the "I'd be good at it" part of the post because that's just...arrogant beyond words.

Good luck with whatever it is you think you might want to do.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Sep 25, 2011)

I didn't I swear been doing a little drinking tonight...my apologies.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Sep 25, 2011)

pardus said:


> Rather ambitious don't you think?  Guess you  missed the whole 25M  thing...


Meant to quote this along with my response.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 25, 2011)

Tropicana98 said:


> I didn't I swear been doing a little drinking tonight...my apologies.



Fucking no go!


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 25, 2011)

Lukas Kelly said:


> That's unfortunate. I thought I had read that there was an officer version of that. Looking at the jobs they do have, I'm split between two for right now, until I find more info on the careers. In the end, both would lead to me using my GI bill to continue my education, and to get an MBA to start working into business, preferably in the international sector. The two fields I'm split between right now are Security Forces officer because of family tradition(My Grandfather was an MP, my mom works for them as a civilian, and my father and uncles were almost all civilian police officers) or Intelligence Officer because I'd be good at it, and I'd at least be supporting our guys who are in combat.



There are officer career paths in which you could receive language training and/or do crypto, but they're not entry-level.  Generally speaking, when you start off as a young officer, let's say intel, chances are you're going to be put in a "vanilla" leadership position as a tactical intelligence officer, for which there is no language requirement.  At about the time you make 1LT(P) or captain, you can go the Foreign Area Officer route, try out for Special Forces, or compete for one of the "spooky" MI units which has a language training requirement.  There are also additional skill training for officers like the Junior Officer Career Cryptologic Program, and the 35G SIGINT officer course.  There are also units in which you could do crypto in language, but that's far down the road for you and we're not going to go into that here.

There are lots of options, but if all you want to do is crypto and have guaranteed language training, you might want to think about enlisting.

If your long-term goals include an MBA, here's a possible career path for you.  Do ROTC, major in something language-related since that seems to be what you're interested in, get commissioned as an officer (doesn't matter what branch, but military intel is a good field ;) ), do an outstanding job as a company-grade officer, after a successful company command try out for advanced civil schooling, earn your MBA, return to the force where you can put those business skills to use, and have a long and productive career serving your country.


----------



## Jay (Sep 25, 2011)

policemedic said:


> You certainly sound like an honorable and principled man, and I respect that. A couple of things stood out in your post that I wanted to address. I stay out of SOF threads, as I prefer to stay in my lane, but what I'm going to ask isn't SOF-specific.
> 
> You're interested in the PJs due to their CSAR mission. The first letter stands for combat. PJs save lives, which appears to be your calling. But PJs also kill people. Have you considered the reality that if selected and deployed, you will have to take life in order to preserve life? This is the lot of any combat medic, be they conventional or SOF.



Well it's something that I've had to consider being that it's the military, it's something that every single recruit must consider, regardless of MOS. So to answer your question, I will do whatever I have to do to complete the mission. Taking a life is not what bothers me(I have never been in the situation, it doesn't bother me because I simply don't know due to no experience). Leaving a man behind does. My entire life I have been brought up by one principal. God, Country, Family and to protect and/or stand up for those who cant do it for themselves.  At the end of the day, if that's what it takes to save a fellow country man, brother in arms, or ally, I'll do so. There are sheep, and there are wolves. We need sheep dogs. 

Side note, I've decided to enlist in the Navy as a Corpsman, volunteer for FMF and potentially SARC.


----------



## Lukas Kelly (Sep 25, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> Your first post, I snipped out the irrelevant parts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What? Someone told me that crypto linguists are an enlisted specialty, and that it probably wouldn't work as a back up. So, I reassessed and narrowed it down to two different alternates in plac of a crypto linguist. Neither of those are my primary, and I thought that was clear because we were discussing back-up plans





Marauder06 said:


> There are officer career paths in which you could receive language training and/or do crypto, but they're not entry-level.  Generally speaking, when you start off as a young officer, let's say intel, chances are you're going to be put in a "vanilla" leadership position as a tactical intelligence officer, for which there is no language requirement.  At about the time you make 1LT(P) or captain, you can go the Foreign Area Officer route, try out for Special Forces, or compete for one of the "spooky" MI units which has a language training requirement.  There are also additional skill training for officers like the Junior Officer Career Cryptologic Program, and the 35G SIGINT officer course.  There are also units in which you could do crypto in language, but that's far down the road for you and we're not going to go into that here.
> 
> There are lots of options, but if all you want to do is crypto and have guaranteed language training, you might want to think about enlisting.
> 
> If your long-term goals include an MBA, here's a possible career path for you.  Do ROTC, major in something language-related since that seems to be what you're interested in, get commissioned as an officer (doesn't matter what branch, but military intel is a good field ;) ), do an outstanding job as a company-grade officer, after a successful company command try out for advanced civil schooling, earn your MBA, return to the force where you can put those business skills to use, and have a long and productive career serving your country.



I've never actually thought about doing international business for the military. But now that I think about it, that sounds like a pretty good route for either back up plan, or after I retire from AFSOF.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 25, 2011)

Lukas Kelly said:


> I've never actually thought about doing international business for the military. But now that I think about it, that sounds like a pretty good route for either back up plan, or after I retire from AFSOF.


I thought you want to be a security guard?


----------



## Lukas Kelly (Sep 25, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> I thought you want to be a security guard?


As a back-up, either Security Forces Officer or Intelligence Officer. But he was suggesting for after I get out after awhile serving, and use the GI bill to get my MBA. I had thought about doing international business in the private sector, but he was suggesting instead of doing it in the private sector, re-join the military and do it for them.


----------



## AWP (Sep 25, 2011)

"International business for the military?" You are lost, Lukas. Skill sets from an MBA can/ are used for leading units, but your posts, all of them, read like you are struggling to stay afloat. To REALLY put an MBA to use in the military you'd become a contracting officer and help guys like me afford our Ferraris and orphan blood martinis.

You want to be a STO? Clean your appointment books, clean your slate, sweep all of it off to the side and focus upon that like a laser. Forget an MBA or a language or anything that doesn't help you become a STO; Hell, anything that doesn't help you become selected to begin the STO Pipeline.

A backup plan is great, know that a 50m target is out there, but if your goal is XXXX then work towards that, not where you want to be in 10 years. I've seen..."a few" guys like you wrap themselves around the axle with all of their plans and goals and dreams and then fail. They say it won't happen to them. They are smart, hard-working, yada, yada, yada.....but they fail because some jobs in the military require a laser, not a Lite-Brite.

For that matter, even the not-so-elite jobs require dedication. You know how many Security Forces airmen are there because they failed out of the various Comm schools at Keesler?

Good luck.


----------



## Lukas Kelly (Sep 25, 2011)

Alright then. I had been talking about it because people were questioning my back-up plan, but you have a point.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 25, 2011)

Lukas Kelly said:


> Alright then. I had been talking about it because people were questioning my back-up plan, but you have a point.


You are in High School kid. Go get laid, get in trouble, play sports, get laid some more, then see where your goals are after 2 more years of High School and 4 years of college. You are talking about things that are really at least 10 years away, you have no idea what you are going to be like then. You may not want it anymore in that long. Shit you may go to college and end up a liberal military hating mofo. On top of all of this, what if the military doesn't want you. Big cuts coming in the future. And you prolly aren't as awesome as you think. Your posts come across as horribly arrogant. It bothers me. Look back through the posts in this sub-forum. I am here to help but you are so scrambled up that I don't even know where to begin.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Sep 25, 2011)

Holy crap.  I didn't mean to stir up a shit storm with a question about a back up plan.
Lukas, you're what, 16 right now?  And you're having a lot of info thrown your way by guys with myriad experiences in their respective "big" military branch and SOF units as well.  Start reading here and letting the information sink in before making posts that would be viewed as the 'knee-jerk' type.  I lurked on this site for 6-8 months before I signed up.  The mods/admins/vetted guys don't say "read more, post less" to be ass holes.  Do your research.  As a junior in HS who wants to go to college first, you have plenty of time.  Right now you should be focusing on grades and enjoying your last 2 years of HS.  If that means drinking, partying, playing sports, going to church, hunting, fishing, whatever it is...do it!  I think many of the more experienced people here would echo that sentiment as well.
As far as a back up plan, any time you DOR/Med. drop from a selection course you will be left to the needs of XYZ branch.  The job you want might not be on the sheet the classifier hands you.  When I DOR from mine, I had about 16 job choices in front of me because I got a 99 on my ASVAB.  I wanted Crypto...guess what, wasn't an option.  YMMV.  Again, you have a lot of time in front of you.
I hope this helps some.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 25, 2011)

Just to start I'll just give some information on where I am in my life at this point in time. I'm a 16 year old dual US/Canadian citizen currently residing in Canada. I am in grade 11, I play rep hockey and high school football. This upcoming February, I'm doing a co-op program for my school where I go away for a semester and do BMQ and SQ (reserves) training. I make $350 a week and get the credits I need to graduate. Upon completing this program, I can chose to keep a job in the army reserves - which I plan on doing - and be a 'weekend warrior'. When I get my HS diploma and turn 18, I plan on transferring over to regular force as a infantry soldier or combat engineer. Then later down the road once I feel I have mastered the basics and acquired other skills needed to be a good soldier, then I would like to go for SOF selection.​
Ever since I can remember, I always wanted to have an action packed career. If I was in an office cooped up all day, I'd probably kill myself. The army has always appealed to me in many aspects and given me motivation. I've had a very abusive child hood which has made me have a lot of anger bottled up inside. I figure with the army I can vent all that anger in combat and PT. I do get out a fair share of anger in sports and working out, but not enough that I figure I could in the army. Also, I've gotten into trouble a lot during my high school career like having parties without permission, having too much to drink that I wake up in a McDonald's play pen and even getting walked in on. The army could really shape me up into a man with a great sense of responsibility instead of being some kid that just wants to get it in/being hammed every weekend. Patriotism is also significant in terms of appeal and motivation to join the army. As Canadians we are the underdog of militaries because we are next to the military super power of the world which gets us underestimated and under credited with anything we do. As a Canuck soldier, I'll be fighting with everything I got because I have something to prove to the world and to give my country some credit (as cheesy as that seems). As a Canuck SOF operator I'd be serving my country in the ultimate way in my opinion which is why being a SOF operator REALLY appeals to me. Not just that though, kicking in doors half way around the world and HAHO/HALO jumping out of airplanes is also huge in regards in wanting to be a SOF operator. ​


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 25, 2011)

Coyote, sounds like you are on your way to the right path now. Keep it up and we'll try to help you along the way.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 25, 2011)

Coyote, I think you are on the right path, you are going CANSOF so I will defer. If you have Q's I know we have some CANSOF here. Good Luck!!!!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Sep 25, 2011)

Coyote said:


> ~snip I've had a very abusive child hood which has made me have a lot of anger bottled up inside. I figure with the army I can vent all that anger in combat and PT.



I can't comment on the anger part and whether it will do you any good during PT and in combat as I'm a pretty laid back guy and I've never seen combat. I can say, that more than that, you need something at the front of your mind at all times that will push you through the suck. You need to have something that, when all else has failed and you're completely broken, you can think on that and bang out 1 more push up, run/ruck the last 1/4 mile with your head up, kick a little harder for the last 10o meters of a swim, etc. You sound like you have your head on straight and that's a good start. Best of luck to you, young man.

Rack, cback, you guys look good in RED.  It's a new Navy, I can say that now, right??  :confused:


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 25, 2011)

Coyote in regards to your post to being abused. That is a good motivator, however most SOF selections have a psychological test. Your prior problems could be a problem there. Be aware. If you have any Q's PM
Me offline.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 25, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> Coyote in regards to your post to being abused. That is a good motivator, however most SOF selections have a psychological test. Your prior problems could be a problem there. Be aware. If you have any Q's PM
> Me offline.



The abuse I received wasn't so serious that I would be crippled or anything, it was mostly just being smacked around every so often and being put down almost every single day which lowered my self esteem. It has taught me to suck it the fuck up, keep my head up and keep on going no matter what happens. That lesson has so far really helped me in a number of different scenarios. It hasn't made me weaker, just stronger as a person in the aspect of never backing down and taking failure as not an option. I'll PM you for sure if any concerns come up, sir.



SkrewzLoose said:


> I can say, that more than that, you need something at the front of your mind at all times that will push you through the suck. You need to have something that, when all else has failed and you're completely broken, you can think on that and bang out 1 more push up, run/ruck the last 1/4 mile with your head up, kick a little harder for the last 10o meters of a swim, etc.



I know what you mean sir. I can assure you and myself that I have other personal drive/motivations that keep the fire burning inside - however those are the ones I wouldn't prefer to discuss on public forums. Only way to find out if these motivations are strong enough is when I go through selection.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 25, 2011)

Lukas Kelly said:


> I've never actually thought about doing international business for the military. But now that I think about it, that sounds like a pretty good route for either back up plan, or after I retire from AFSOF.



Lukas, you misunderstood me slightly.  In the scenario I outlined earlier, you don't leave the military short of retirement.  There are several ways to get advanced degrees while in the service, but there is a service commitment attached to all of them.  Usually, it's a three-to-one commitment; every year of school is a three-year active duty service commitment, or ADSO.  So a two-year MBA gets you 6 years added on.  For many, that six years on top of what you normally have to put in to get considered for ACS in the first place puts them over the ten-year mark, which is kind of a break point for whether or not you stay in for the full 20.

There are lots of great options for advanced civil schooling, if you're a high performer and if you're willing to work your ass off, both on the job and in your free time.  I'm at Yale right now getting an MA on the Army's dime, it took a looong time to get here but it's worth it.

That said, it's really important to focus on the short-term goals first.  Take some time and think about what it is you really want to do- we're talking weeks if not months of consideration here- then get back to us.  Chances are, no matter what it is you want to do in the military one of us have done it or know someone who has.  Good luck!


----------



## pardus (Sep 25, 2011)

SkrewzLoose said:


> The mods/admins/vetted guys don't say "read more, post less" to be ass holes.



No? Dammit!


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 26, 2011)

policemedic said:


> You certainly sound like an honorable and principled man, and I respect that. A couple of things stood out in your post that I wanted to address. I stay out of SOF threads, as I prefer to stay in my lane, but what I'm going to ask isn't SOF-specific.
> 
> You're interested in the PJs due to their CSAR mission. The first letter stands for combat. PJs save lives, which appears to be your calling. But PJs also kill people. Have you considered the reality that if selected and deployed, you will have to take life in order to preserve life? This is the lot of any combat medic, be they conventional or SOF.


If i could like this more than once I could. PM,  I was actually writing a response exactly like the one you wrote before I read the rest of the thread and came across yours. It seems pretty moot now, though, seeing as Jay already enlisted in the Navy as an HM.

Lukas, I dont even know what you want. If you want to talk about AFSOC, let me know, and I will help where I can, but I dont think you even know what you want.


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 26, 2011)

Lukas Kelly said:


> Alright then. I had been talking about it because people were questioning my back-up plan, but you have a point.



Leukoplakia, Please read more post less. You are pissing off people. First and last warning do not get stupid with an anrgy response I will just ban you. There is a wealth of knowledge here, read it and absorb it.

Have a Very PB day


----------



## AKkeith (Oct 6, 2011)

Had a well thought out first post but the revamp erased it. Ill try to recreate it.

I played soccer my whole life and wrestled 7 years. Joined the Marine Corps days after my 18th birthday and got married soon after. Ive been in over 2 years now. I put my packet in for MarSOC close to a year ago and have been soaking up all the info I can about it since. Im on week 6 of the prep guide and have been exceeding the set goals. I should be attending the April selections but my commands been giving me a real hard time. Due to the B billet manning shortage and how qualified I am in varies jobs they arent too happy with me looking to leave. They have me running in circles with paper work saying I cant leave and keep me real busy so I dont have time to train as much as I would like to. To the question why do I deserve to be your team mate? As for now, the answer is I dont. You can call it a "cop out" but I have always strived the be the best. Where I see kids that have the same goal as me fail is they arent has driven as I am and dont have a strong enough mind. Im very driven to make it through selections, ITC and join their team and theres something telling me if I train and really set myself to this like I have been I cant fail. Im here looking for more information and maybe a mentor, someone whos been in my shoes and made it into the MarSOC community. Also hopefully someone thats married that as some more insight on married life in MSOB. Thanks

Not as good as my first one, but the best I can do at the moment


----------



## The Hate Ape (Oct 9, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> This program was kinda my idea for all you wannabes to have a direct forum to ask questions to SOF guys to only be responded to by SOF guys. If you are a wannabe SOF guy I expect that there be an introduction that explains why you want to come to SOF. More than just "I want to be the best", that is a cop out. Why you want to be my teammate, why you think you deserve to be here. Once you have posted this, in here for at least me to see you can begin asking questions. I don't want answers to be posted by people who have not lived the lifestyle, and therefore really shouldn't have an opinion about it. That is all I have for now, this could be a great sub-forum or a horrible one, that is completely up to you all.



Well I wouldn't defend that I "deserve" to do anything really. What I can say is that this is my decision, my dream, and my desire. Its more of a what I can achieve with a very small, closely knit group of individuals that I've once never imagined possible. This isn't because I want to be the "best" but because I want to be part of something with a higher purpose so to say. So much infact that a failure to be selected would be far less upsetting than not attending in the first place.

 Honestly, I'm drawn to this and always have been - I don't brag and talk shit, nor have I openly complained to anyone/everyone about my profession. The military is an honorable lifestyle and does fine work of the individuals who come into it with an open mind and are willing to work. Personally, I'm not satisified, I want more and I want to be part of this organization. I'm fully accepting of the challenges that are ahead and am more than willing, as I have been doing already, to prepare myself both mentally and physically in order to achieve such goals.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 9, 2011)

^Cool keep working hard. Dont quit!


----------



## Hillclimb (Oct 10, 2011)

> This program was kinda my idea for all you wannabes to have a direct forum to ask questions to SOF guys to only be responded to by SOF guys. If you are a wannabe SOF guy I expect that there be an introduction that explains why you want to come to SOF. More than just "I want to be the best", that is a cop out. Why you want to be my teammate, why you think you deserve to be here. Once you have posted this, in here for at least me to see you can begin asking questions. I don't want answers to be posted by people who have not lived the lifestyle, and therefore really shouldn't have an opinion about it. That is all I have for now, this could be a great sub-forum or a horrible one, that is completely up to you all.


 
I could sit here and write "why I want to be your teammate" or "why I'm a wannabe SOF guy," but the only real way I'll be able to prove either of those is to let my results speak for my actions, not my words. I want a job that is challenging, rewarding, and requires a great deal of discipline and commitment. 



> -Put a post here https://shadowspear.com/vb/threads/first-post.9518/page-2 describing your specific SOF goals, the research you have done on those goals, the steps you have already taken to meet them, and what you see as your current plan of action.


 
As far as research and goals.. I've tried to become completely absorbed in any information regarding SOF and training by reading and searching the internet. My plans are to understand the training standards and expectations, and do my best to show up prepared. I would not want to waste anyones time, whether it be the cadre or someone else who deserved to fill my spot.

Edit: reducing the wall-o-text


----------



## ManBearPig (Oct 18, 2011)

A little about myself.  I grew up in a suburb in Northern California, which I've called home for the past 20 years now.  I am currently attending college and in my second year.  Through my life I played pretty much every sport imaginable (Soccer, Baseball, Waterpolo, Lacrosse, Football, etc...).  I take teamwork into account in pretty much anything I do.  I expect others to do there jobs, and for me to do mine.  The military has always been a factor in my life.  My Great Grandfathers fought in WWI and WWII, my Grandfather fought in WWII on Omaha beach with the 29th Infantry Division.  Currently I have a few family members who are both serving this country.  Throughout life I've always had a fascination with the military.  And in High School, Special Operations in particular.  Over the last few years I've done extensive research and have taken a look at what I thought would fit me.  I fell upon Army Special Forces, and in particular becoming an SF Medical Sergeant.  Honestly -- I just want to blow things up.  But I also want to help others, and have come to find it that the 18 - Deltas in particular are the best guys out there at their job.  I dread the idea of sitting in a cubical pushing papers...  After speaking with a few former Operators myself, I know that this is for me.  I want nothing else in life.

So in closing, that is why I came to this forum.  So I could gain knowledge that I otherwise could not easily find elsewhere.  Thanks.


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi, my name is Dillinger and I want to jump out of planes, kick in doors, pull all the triggers, and generally ruin other people's day.  Just like any story here, mine is convoluted with twists and turns and enough emotional break throughs/shit situations to make a witty, mildly successful rom-com.  To spare all of you all the heartache of this, I leave you with the rotten tomatoes version:

-Enlisted in the Marine Corps fresh out of high school (18 years old).  I enlisted cause I had nothing else going for me in life and I needed to do something (insert lost puppy complex here).
-Married a woman that was inadvertently holding me back, now divorcing after 4 years (goodbye deployment money).
-Served an uneventful first tour with no deployments.  On my second tour and first deployment.  6 years in the Corps - 1 deployment, I have the job every sissy pants child fresh out of high school wants.

Meat and Potatoes.  I'm at the ass end of my deployment and realizing I'm on the wrong side of the fence.  I've spent the better part of the year behind my desk, dealing with detainee processing, LOAC (Law of Armed Conflict) violations, SROE (Standing Rules of Engagement) issues, command directed investigations, and a slew of other issues.  It's satisfying to know I played a critical role in putting away some very bad individuals, but if you've ever deployed and/or had any role in the process, you'd know the individuals we put away aren't gone forever.  My position within my command makes me privy to information generally unknown to the public.  It's infuriating how the system works and I'm tired of watching the pawns get caught while the big ticket targets walk away untouched.  Hearts and minds, my ass.  I say put two rounds in each and call it a day.  Enter stage left - MARSOC.

25M Target:  Unfucking my PT platform.  My time is limited and I have to make as much progress as possible physically and mentally.  As cliché as it sounds, after I redeploy, everything becomes my 25m target.  Rucking, running, swimming, strength, stamina, land nav, foot care, shit tolerance, nutrition, and everything else in between.  I have a basic level of knowledge and experience with all of these things, but not enough to give me a stable footing for A&S.


----------



## WittyName (Nov 21, 2011)

My first post - 
I was directed here by "libraryLady" and I figured I might as well participate, but some posts in this section have left me iffy as to whether or not this section is orientated towards me as a junior in high school, so if that's the case then so be it, I'll head on back to lurking.

As I mentioned before, I'm in the 11th grade. I currently have my eyes set on the Ranger regiment as they have been for a good while now, but for all I know I may have a revelation in the next few hours causing me to realize my true calling of managing spread sheets, as that tends to happen to kids my age.
Why SOF? Well shoot, that's about as easy to answer as the meaning of life. I could go on for a good while about the "philosophical" aspects and what not, and everything from the desire for the camaraderie and pushing myself, to wanting to be a hardass when I get to aging like my great-grandfather . But in the end it just "feels" right I suppose.
What I know about the path to the Rangers so far. Also a difficult answer, as my knowledge is a collective hump of things acquired through reading a few books, and the always "reliable" internet. In short I believe I have to go to a recruiter (which I plan to do early October as I hear that's when things become available, when I'm 19, giving myself a good year to prepare myself to the best of my ability for what is to come) and semi request/semi demand an 11x option 40 contract. And then to be ready for Basic, Airborne school, RASP, Ranger school in that order and possibly things such as SERE later in my career, "if" I make it that far.
I'm pretty glad I was directed here as I was able to read the "25m" post, which confirmed my belief that I was being a dummy for assuming that Basic will be a walk in the park after looking at the "grand scheme" of things too much.
Voila, I hope whomever's the judge finds it to be an acceptable first.


----------



## CDG (Nov 21, 2011)

WittyName said:


> and semi request/semi demand an 11x option 40 contract.



Don't request.  You have every right to tell the recruiter that you want 11x and if he won't give it to you, you'll go somewhere else.  Be respectful, but be adamant and don't take something you don't want just because some dude in a uniform pressures you.  Good luck.


----------



## WittyName (Nov 21, 2011)

CDG said:


> Don't request. You have every right to tell the recruiter that you want 11x and if he won't give it to you, you'll go somewhere else. Be respectful, but be adamant and don't take something you don't want just because some dude in a uniform pressures you. Good luck.


Gotchya. Thanks.
I'm under the assumption that what you're saying means that in the event of being denied at a recruiting station, there's nothing stopping one from just going to another?


----------



## CDG (Nov 21, 2011)

WittyName said:


> Gotchya. Thanks.
> I'm under the assumption that what you're saying means that in the event of being denied at a recruiting station, there's nothing stopping one from just going to another?


Pretty much.   It's not like school districts where if you live within certain boundaries you have to go to one recruiting station or another.  And you'd be surprised at how things can open up to you when you tell the recruiter no thanks, you'll just try the next office.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Nov 21, 2011)

WittyName said:


> Gotchya. Thanks.
> I'm under the assumption that what you're saying means that in the event of being denied at a recruiting station, there's nothing stopping one from just going to another?


 
CDG beat me to it nvm.


----------



## pardus (Nov 21, 2011)

WittyName said:


> Gotchya. Thanks.
> I'm under the assumption that what you're saying means that in the event of being denied at a recruiting station, there's nothing stopping one from just going to another?


 
Correct.
If they give you the line "that option is available now" Tell you them you'll keep coming back until it does because that is the only thing you want and will except.
It was a little easier when the economy was good but you still have someone who needs to meet numbers.
The biggest mistake people make I think is when they are going through the recruitment process, they take things they don't really want, get talked into others then spend the next 4-6-8 years pissed that they are doing something they didn't want.

Remember two things,

If it isn't on paper at MEPS you WILL NOT get it despite what the recruiter says.

The recruiter is not your friend, he is doing his job which is putting people where the Army wants them not where they want to go.


----------



## WittyName (Nov 21, 2011)

pardus said:


> Snip





CDG said:


> Snip


Understood. The economy/Defense cuts were slightly worrying me but I suppose there will always be a need for new guys regardless of what happens.
Thanks everyone. I haven't even been a member for an entire day and I'm already really enjoying it.


----------



## pardus (Nov 21, 2011)

WittyName said:


> Thanks everyone. I haven't even been a member for an entire day and I'm already really enjoying it.


 
We are waiting until tomorrow before we crush your soul 

;)


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Nov 21, 2011)

Just try to keep your post count below 20 for the first 24 hours...


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 21, 2011)

Also the recruiter isn't the one that fucks you. It is the dealer at MEPS


----------



## Chuck12B (Dec 1, 2011)

I was an active Army 12B with the 20th Engineer Brigade at Fort Bragg from 02-06.  I got out, went to school and just finished my bachelors degree.  My eventual goal is to be an 18A and I've gathered what I believe to be most of the info on how to achieve this, either going straight to OCS, then a few years conventional before SFAS,  or 18x, a few years as an NCO, OCS, a few years conventional, then the Q-course as an officer.  I'm 27, will be 28 when I go back in next year hopefully, so time is a factor.  

Although I was an NCO my last year in, I'm inclined towards setting my sights on being an SF NCO for several years before going to OCS and moving towards 18A.  It means extra time but hypothetically I could get OCS well before I was 35 (cutoff age for active OCS applicants).  

It's my understanding that officers applying to SFAS have a more narrow window during which to get to SFAS.  In addition to wanting SF experience as an NCO before going for 18A, this also seems like a safer bet and a route with fewer possible roadblocks to getting into what I have heard and what I believe must be the best career path in the Army.   

I'm trying to cut down on the number of unknown variables in this plan and hopefully find some advice/insight from those with firsthand knowledge of these endeavors.  So I guess I'm asking if anyone knows of factors important to this process that I'm likely ignorant of, and if anyone has opinions as to which path is best.  

Thanks for allowing me into this forum!

Charlie


----------



## AvidAngler (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm currently a college student, and a holder of an 18X contract as of the past Halloween. When I entered into college I knew I would be pursuing this path, but when I learned of an ROTC program on campus, I participated in it to get an introduction into the Army and the way things are done. It did give me an idea of what the Army is like. I learned very basic skills, from marching and formations, land nav, weapons operations, and so on. Currently in school, I'm continuing my study of Spanish, and starting to study Arabic. On a side note, I shot on my state's junior Service Rifle team for a few years back in high school, and love participating in long range shooting competitions.

I've always been interested in SOF, but particular Army SF because of their involvement with local populations and different cultures, and larger focus on unconventional warfare versus the more direct action focus of other units.

Currently, I'm training on my own, doing two ruck marches a week with about 60lbs in my ALICE pack. At the moment, I'm doing 8 miles in about two hours. My goal in the near future is to do 12 miles in 3 hours. Also, heading to the gym daily to increase my strength in all areas. In addition, I'm working hard to max out my APFT.

My COA 1 is to make it through OSUT, BAC, SPOC, SFAS, make it through the pipeline, and then serve on an ODA for a long period of time. My COA 2 is to serve as an airborne infantryman, physically prepare and once I can apply to SFAS again, to do so.


----------



## fox1371 (Dec 10, 2011)

AvidAngler said:


> \Currently in school, I'm continuing my study of Spanish, and starting to study Arabic.


Just out of curiosity, why Arabic?


----------



## AvidAngler (Dec 10, 2011)

fox1371 said:


> Just out of curiosity, why Arabic?


With nearly half a billion people in the world speaking it, and with the ongoing current events in the Middle East, I thought it would be a good idea to get some kind of exposure to the language.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 10, 2011)

AvidAngler said:


> I'm currently a college student, and a holder of an 18X contract as of the past Halloween. When I entered into college I knew I would be pursuing this path, but when I learned of an ROTC program on campus, I participated in it to get an introduction into the Army and the way things are done. It did give me an idea of what the Army is like. I learned very basic skills, from marching and formations, land nav, weapons operations, and so on. Currently in school, I'm continuing my study of Spanish, and starting to study Arabic. On a side note, I shot on my state's junior Service Rifle team for a few years back in high school, and love participating in long range shooting competitions.
> 
> I've always been interested in SOF, but particular Army SF because of their involvement with local populations and different cultures, and larger focus on unconventional warfare versus the more direct action focus of other units.
> 
> ...


 
Are you dropping out and enlisting or finishing up and coming in as an officer?


----------



## AvidAngler (Dec 10, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> Are you dropping out and enlisting or finishing up and coming in as an officer?


I'm dropping out and enlisting. I already have my contract, my ship date for basic is 30JUL2011.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 10, 2011)

Roger. Best of luck, keep us posted.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 10, 2011)

AvidAngler said:


> I'm dropping out and enlisting. I already have my contract, my ship date for basic is 30JUL*2011*.


 
You forgot to mention time travel in your list of knowledge and skills attained during your time in ROTC?  
Best of luck!


----------



## AvidAngler (Dec 10, 2011)

SkrewzLoose said:


> You forgot to mention time travel in your list of knowledge and skills attained during your time in ROTC?
> Best of luck!


Jeez, how could I forget!? Dumb mistake, to clarify, I meant 2012.


----------



## Spider6 (Jan 14, 2012)

11A, former LRS guy.  Currently working full-time with Ga Guard.  I have been very blessed in my career by being surrounded by some outstanding NCOs.  In the spirit of the Alamo Scouts, who picked their team leaders, what are the NCOs looking for in a SF team leader?

I have just started preparing myself physically for SFAS.  I will have to attend a tryout with 20th Group before they will send me to SFAS.  I have some hooah schools under my belt but want to ensure I can be an asset to a team.

Thanks


----------



## Warchief (Jan 16, 2012)

Spider6 said:


> In the spirit of the Alamo Scouts, who picked their team leaders, what are the NCOs looking for in a SF team leader?


 
Spider,

The 2 key words in your question:   TEAM and LEADER.  For the most part, Team Leaders are temporary hired help. I don't mean this in a derogatory manner but a simple statement of fact. Team Leader tenure is usually short compared to the NCOs who are the life blood of the team. The Team Leader position is a chance to learn a profession, apply leadership techniques and management skills in an extremely demanding atmosphere. IF, you make it thru SFAS, drop me a PM.  I will send you the short boiled down, in a nutshell briefing I used to give an O when he was assigned to my team explaining what he should focus on to ensure he had a successful command tour as a Special Forces Team Leader.


----------



## Spider6 (Jan 16, 2012)

Warchief,  thanks much.  Will PM you IF selected.  Thanks again


----------



## Taylor (Jan 29, 2012)

Alright Cback im posting :

Hello all, im currently a High School Senior and have been looking into 18X for approximately 5 months now.
Im a JROTC cadet, received an 84 on my ASVAB with a 121 GT
I work out everyday at 430 as well as serve as a personal physical trainer with other students from my school.
I meet all requirement for the army and want to serve as long as possible. 

Now, I know tens, if not hundreds, of thousands of people "want to be Special Forces" because they want to be whats shown in movies, the A-Team that busts into a country, and walks out after doing ridiculous stuff lol. But, I have a different motive in mind. I would actually like to be on an FID team, and get to, instead of causing tons of destruction, help other countries.


----------



## CDG (Jan 29, 2012)

Taylor said:


> Alright Cback im posting :
> 
> Hello all, im currently a High School Senior and have been looking into 18X for approximately 5 months now.
> Im a JROTC cadet, received an 84 on my ASVAB with a 121 GT
> ...


 
Let me explain why I "Hate" your post. You were already told multiple times to fix your grammar, and in the Mentor thread where you post specifically to be evaluated by current and former SOF personnel, this sorry-ass excuse for a post is what you come up with?  I am not going to deign to speak about whether you're qualified or not, or anything else like that, but I will say that as another SF wannabe I would not want you in my class based on the way you present yourself here.


----------



## Taylor (Jan 29, 2012)

What is incorrect about my grammar? I was told by Cback to post what I want to do. So, that's what I did.


----------



## CDG (Jan 29, 2012)

Taylor said:


> Alright Cback, I'm posting.
> 
> Hello all, I'm currently a High School senior and have been looking into 18X for approximately 5 months now.
> I'm a JROTC cadet, and received an 84 on my ASVAB with a 121 GT.
> ...


----------



## Taylor (Jan 29, 2012)

Ah, Roger. I'll triple check before posting.
I did mean 0430 and also, "with other students from my school."


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jan 29, 2012)

Taylor said:


> Alright Cback im posting :
> 
> Hello all, im currently a High School Senior and have been looking into 18X for approximately 5 months now.
> Im a JROTC cadet, received an 84 on my ASVAB with a 121 GT
> ...


 
Taylor, I think your intentions here are good.  You want to serve your country and that's admirable in my book.  
A few things you have to realize though.  This website is a community of professionals who have done all the things you want to do and more.  If you're being scrutinized, it's probably for a good reason.  Take the advice that's being offered to you, regardless of how it's conveyed.  I've had my dick stomped here on more than one occasion.  I quit during my SOF pipeline.  I've been told to stay in my lane by the admin.  CDG just hated one of my posts yesterday.    I learned my lessons and I'm still around.  Most of my contributions are limited to a few specific areas of this website.  I know when I have no business chiming in on something.  You're 1 day in with 11 posts already.  Ask questions after doing your research and be a sponge.
Again, I fully believe your heart is in the right place and I admire what you're trying to achieve.  
I hope this helps some.


----------



## Etype (Jan 29, 2012)

Taylor said:


> Alright Cback im posting :
> 
> Hello all, im currently a High School Senior and have been looking into 18X for approximately 5 months now.
> Im a JROTC cadet, received an 84 on my ASVAB with a 121 GT
> ...


 
- Being a "personal trainer" would sound good on a Bally Total Fitness interview, but it's more likely to be taken negatively in the SOF community.  If you have a true specialty (CrossFit, powerlifting, track, boxing, etc), then include it- it's more valuable.  
- Every team does FID, most of the military does FID.  It's SFs way of specifically describing a mission set.  If FID gives you a feeling of fulfillment, you are probably a raging liberal.  If you are a true conservative or libertarian, FID will be, in most cases, un-American to you.  However, you will do it because you are a member of a democratic society, in a military under civilian leadership, and will execute the American agenda as those leaders see fit.
- If you don't want to cause tons of destruction, don't join SF.  Causing tons of destruction is the name of the game, whether we do it ourselves or through surrogates, and whether it's overt, covert, or clandestine.  It's not always to people or infrastructure, there are plenty of networks and governments that get it, too.  If you want to help countries through positive, 'feel good' actions- look into CA.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 29, 2012)

I hope I'm not going out of my lane but I think this needs to be said.

I agree with SkrewzLoose on how you have good intentions, but as a SF soldier you aren't only going to be doing FID. That is *one *of the *six* primary missions US Army SF have. You will be trained to kill people and may have to do so. If that's not your cup of coffee, then you need to re-evaluate your goals. If your only objective is to help less fortunate people in impoverished countries, sign up with some church group,  go over to impoverished countries, and aid their less fortunate people.


----------



## AWP (Jan 29, 2012)

Coyote said:


> I hope I'm not going out of my lane but I think this needs to be said.
> 
> I agree with SkrewzLoose on how you have good intentions, but as a SF soldier you aren't only going to be doing FID. That is *one *of the *six* primary missions US Army SF have. You will be trained to kill people and may have to do so. If that's not your cup of coffee, then you need to re-evaluate your goals. If your only objective is to help less fortunate people in impoverished countries, sign up with some church group, go over to impoverished countries, and aid their less fortunate people.


 
You hope you aren't going out of your lane, but then you want to tell someone about what they will do while in the Special Forces?

This will offend some people I like, but it needs to be said:

If you haven't "walked the walk" then maybe you don't need to post in this thread or offer up advice.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 29, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> You hope you aren't going out of your lane, but then you want to tell someone about what they will do while in the Special Forces?
> 
> This will offend some people I like, but it needs to be said:
> 
> If you haven't "walked the walk" then maybe you don't need to post in this thread or offer up advice.


 
My bad. Will not happen again.


----------



## FlyingSquirrel (Feb 19, 2012)

Okay, I have been known to make a mistake or two (not just on websites) but then again, so does everyone. I will do my best to keep my grammar in check.

After reading thoroughly through most (if not every) link that has been posted in this thread or relates to this thread I have decided to share my 'story'.

Similar to other replies; I don't deserve a spot in SOF. I don't deserve anything in life, as a teacher once told me "You are obligated to work for everything in life. Nothing comes to you and life sure as hell 'ain't fair."

Now for my story/rant:

 I am 17 years old, finishing up my last semester in school (Four months to be exact) and have been 'working' towards the Canadian Forces for about two years now. I have only taken the past year or so more serious (however, after reading many posts- I shouldn't be taking it so 'serious') towards obtaining my goal; earning the Tan Beret and getting into CANSOF. I still like to think of myself as an average teenager; going to parties, chasing girls, the works except throughout my young life i've always been told I am "very mature for my age" blah blah blah. I don't know why, but I never really took that in as a 'complement'. I interpreted it as being singled out. Anyways, throughout my "young" life I have always been fascinated by the Military. I never understood why people would look up to celebrities. I always thought that if I were given the chance to get an autograph of somebody it would be someone who served in the Armed Forces. Just the way I thought, for obvious reasons. No questions asked. I was never really in to sports though, that was until (bear with me) I started playing paintball. That's when I learned the true meaning of a 'Team Sport'. It was all about the guy next to you and trusting them with your 'life' (I use that term very, very loosely). As I played more and more it became apparent that we weren't just a 'team' or a group of 'friends'. We were family. It was the only way to get some of the trust from each other. 

 Fast forward 3 or so years and I quit paintball. Sold all my gear (bloody  expensive for one, I'll tell you that much). I wanted to go 'pro' and move down south to California blah blah blah, but that's another story. I said "I'm going to go into the Military. That's what I want to do- that's my dream." Fast forward to March 2011. I finished all my paperwork and head on down to the recruiters' office. I was going to join the Reserves for my last year and a half of HS and then transfer over to the 'regs'. After chatting with the Recruiter, I was told that it didn't make any sense to go into the reserves, get all my paperwork for the reserves and then transfer out. I was told it would just be a hassle and a pain in the ass for me. He told me that I should just focus on school and so that's what I did. It was rough, but it was the truth. Then I had some (what I used to call) 'hard times'. Was bullied (I was kind of a puss), and figured it would be hard to stay at that school without smashing each and every one of 'their' faces in. Switched schools blah blah blah. Now although it sucked to go through that with people that I used to all "friends" I was and still am glad that it happened. I realized how stupid 'they' and I were, when together; I would skip school, not complete my shit, and look at everything as a hassle. I got my act together and focused on my goal; getting into the Army (yes, and finishing school. Goal #1). As cliche as it sounds; for as long as there have been 'people', there have been warriors and I want- no need to be in that brotherhood. The more I read the more I was hooked. I love being pushed and I love pushing my self. In my opinion, I can never do something perfect but I can be damn near 'perfect' every time and push my self harder and harder. Things like: "Oh my gosh, it's so cold!", "Ugh, I have to pay my phone bill..", "This sucks..", "I can't do it", "This is hard." (refrain from the jokes gentlemen) etc - i'm sure you get the point -  were starting to piss me off. 

A 'Civilian' life is not for me. And although it's not all about the fancy gadgets, kicking down doors and jumping out of airplanes, it plays a huge part into why I want to go into SOF. Problem is, I (most civvies) just don't know enough as i'd like to on CANSOF (but as much as I need to know). I'll put it into context as if I lived down south. Without a doubt I would go into the USN and work my ass off to become a SEAL. I love the water, I don't care for the cold (yes, after reading many books on frogmen, including Lone Survivor the word 'cold' has a whole new meaning), and I want to be a part of that brotherhood. Whilst reading Lone Survivor, I once again knew that the SOF community was right for me. It's not about the glory or feeling I want to be the best it's about living that way of life and doing something I feel is my calling and nothing will stop me from reaching that goal. Everyone is capable of becoming the best of themselves but not everyone is 'right' for the military and although I have no idea if I am 'right' for CANSOF (I will know soon) I am sure as hell 'right' for the military. I am ready to sacrifice anything and everything to fight with the elite of the elite and kill every f*cker that is an 'enemy' of Canada and it's Allies.

Now, I would just like to thank all the mods and members for setting this up. This is truly what people need if they want to get into this profession. I can't describe how grateful I am, not only for your service, but for the help you are giving to others.

Now back to lurking


----------



## FlyingSquirrel (Feb 19, 2012)

To be honest, I still don't think I have said half of what I truly want to say. For some reason I just can't find the words to describe how I feel. I'll see what i'm like in the morning.

P.S. Sorry for the double post.


----------



## Etype (Feb 20, 2012)

FlyingSquirrel said:


> I don't deserve a spot in SOF. I don't deserve anything in life,


Nobody does, but that means someone has to stand up and TAKE those spots.  Most guys know they don't deserve a spot, but damn well know there is one waiting for them- so they get out there and take it.



FlyingSquirrel said:


> And although it's not all about the fancy gadgets, kicking down doors and jumping out of airplanes,


No, it's also about throwing around heavy ass barbells and destrominating badass workouts.  It's also about chicks, for the good guys, too- most SOF wives are hot.  It may fit into the gadget category, but it's also about shooting sweet guns from ridiculous distances, in crazy conditions, from an insane position.  What I'm saying is, it's 80% boring, 20% badassery- live your life for the 20%.


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 20, 2012)

Etype said:


> Nobody does, but that means someone has to stand up and TAKE those spots.  Most guys know they don't deserve a spot, but damn well know there is one waiting for them- so they get out there and take it.
> 
> 
> Fucking A
> ...



Too true!


----------



## FlyingSquirrel (Feb 20, 2012)

Etype said:


> Nobody does, but that means someone has to stand up and TAKE those spots. Most guys know they don't deserve a spot, but damn well know there is one waiting for them- so they get out there and take it.
> 
> Roger that. And that's what i'll do (try to, anyways)
> 
> What I'm saying is, it's 80% boring, 20% badassery- live your life for the 20%.


Mind if I quote you on that? Fucking awesome!


----------



## wustehase (Feb 26, 2012)

Warning: Wall of Text incoming. I sat down and thought a lot about this before I typed it out. Sorry if it's a bit much, I had some diarrhea of the brain/keyboard.


The first time I heard about MARSOC was from my friend Diego, a fellow Sergeant. After he brought it up, I kept researching and digging. Back then, it was about the thrill of being a “HSLD Door Kicker,” the “coolness,” if you will, of being a (Critical Skills) Operator. Now, I’d done PT on a regular basis, enough to keep myself around 155#. I’d run a MCMAP course, in August in Arizona, and thought I was in good shape. I did a few light-ruck hikes in Yuma, nothing too crazy, but I thought it would be plenty. I didn’t adhere to the “10 Week Plan” to the letter; I thought I was fine. I figured, “Hell, I’m from Arizona, I’ve been in a pool almost year round my whole life,” and I had just finished my 2nd Class swim qual. I waited until the following year, after I’d had a chance to finish Sgt’s Course. I left for A&S (this was prior to the implementation of ASPOC) in May of 2010, thinking I would do just fine.

Was I ever wrong.

Without going into too many details, I arrived and got started. After hearing the CO and SgtMaj speak about MARSOC and what it stood for, I decided “this is for me; this is what I was meant for.” That was my introduction to the people, the lifestyle, and the mindset of MARSOC. I knew that I hadn’t even scratched the surface, though, and was overwhelmed with the possibilities I thought were right ahead of me with this fine organization.

All of this was floating around in my head, right up until the time came to get in the pool. At the time, I was still thinking to myself that it would be a cakewalk. I love jumping off towers and boards into the pool, no big. Then came the 300m swim. Still thinking I was off to a great start, I jumped in and started my normal side stroke. Very quickly I became aware of just how out of shape I really was and the trouble I was in. I hit the bottom halfway through my 3rd lap, got warned, and I stopped. I finally realized I was so far out of my league, that these people swimming around me were willing and able to push themselves so much further, and I would fail them when it mattered. I’m not making excuses, I plain screwed up, and I was going to pay the price. So it was out of the pool with this candidate. I was told that I could try again at a later date, and checked out. Shortly thereafter I found myself on a plane home.

After I got back, I got orders across the street to a new squadron. I knew I wanted to go back and try again, at some point. But at the same time, I was comfortable in my new shop and decided to put my MARSOC quest on hold for a while. My first month at my new squadron, I was awarded the opportunity to travel to the Mountain Warfare Training Center (or MWTC) in Bridgeport, CA and role-play aggressors for the grunts. I had a blast there, and learned a lot from the short time I was amongst the ground-side. I also realized how screwed I would’ve been if I’d somehow made it past the swim portion of A&S. After a month of walking around at 10,000+ feet in real, no-shit mountains - even with a light pack - I knew that it was a serious thing, it wasn’t just “oh, a few miles in boots and a pack, no big deal.” Fortunately for me, my feet withstood the experience and I was at least glad for that. I think my time in Bridgeport was the most enjoyable I’ve had in the Corps thus far. It opened my eyes to a whole new world of “things Marines do.”

While at my new shop, I started to think about other career options if I decided to get out at the end of this enlistment. My wife had just started a new job and was making her way up the ranks, and we were happy in Yuma. I started looking at other jobs in the local area that I could try for, like the Sheriff’s Office, or Border Patrol, or something in a completely different field altogether. (I’m a bit of a tech-nut, I love building and benchmarking and pushing computers, and thought about opening my own shop). So my desire for MARSOC slowly got pushed further to the back of my mind, until it basically wasn’t a consideration anymore.

 A few months later, I saw an article about this new “ASPOC” thing being implemented, and thought that it sounded absolutely brilliant. I remember talking with a couple of the cadre during my check-out procedure, about the attrition rates at my class and prior classes, and I was shocked. Shortly after that, I got word that I’d be deploying on the 11th MEU. After a false-start date of June and a few workups, we finally got underway in November of 2011. The first couple months out were pretty dull, and I had a lot of free time. After talking to a couple of guys in my shop who had been reading about MARSOC, I decided to do some researching. After a couple hours of reading, my desire to try for MARSOC again was stronger than ever. I decided to stop kidding myself that I could be happy just EAS’ing and getting a regular job, without having pushed myself to do A&S until I was selected or told I was no longer welcome to return. MARSOC was and is everything that I want/wanted to do, and now I had a far better reason than the “cool factor” that got me interested in the first place. Personally, I feel I’ve done a lot of growing up in the past 2 years, since my first attempt. I understand a lot more thoroughly what is required of the individuals that are a part of MARSOC, the kind of drive and determination that makes them elite. So my reasons have changed, from simply “that sounds like a fun job, flashbangs and HALOs and sniping, oh my” to knowing that this is going to take every last bit of effort on my part, and then some. I *want* to find out how far I can go, and push past that. I want to be a part of that group of people, the elites, that know how to push themselves. I want to earn that opportunity, that privilege, to work with these people, to be a part of that fraternity. I don’t want to just “settle” for something I know I can do without too much effort on my part. I’d be bored out of my mind, and I’d never stop kicking myself and wondering if I could have made it.

So, I’m quoting Etype here:
“What I'm saying is, it's 80% boring, 20% badassery- live your life for the 20%.” I want to live for that 20%.

That’s where I’m at now. I cut the junk out of my diet, and I’m not on my ass watching movies and playing Xbox with the rest of the shop anymore. I found out there’s a SEAL Fit instructor doing classes on board, so I’m jumping in there. I’m doing Spin classes on the off days. (Hell, I’ve even started learning Arabic. Thank you, Rosetta Stone.) I’m learning how to prepare myself like I didn’t do last time. I can’t do any hiking or swimming out here, but dammit, I can push myself as hard as I can to get ready so that when I get home, that “10 week plan” isn’t so daunting. I plan on being as prepared as I possibly can for the next ASPOC I can slot into. And I’m looking for like-minded people, especially those who have been where I’m at and made it. (Shout out to HolyBear, your story is an inspiration to me; yours and isfriday’s thread is what got me to this site, and I’ve been soaking up information like a sponge ever since.)

I’ll end this with another of Etype’s quotes:
“Nobody does, but that means someone has to stand up and TAKE those spots. Most guys know they don't deserve a spot, but damn well know there is one waiting for them- so they get out there and take it.”

Etype, I’d like to thank you for your proverbial “kick in the ass” here.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 5, 2012)

Taylor said:


> What is incorrect about my grammar? I was told by Cback to post what I want to do. So, that's what I did.


 
One thing I have to say...  arguing with any "Verified Military" or especially any "Verified SOF" in this area is probably not the best idea you ever had.  Whiny, unresearched posts like that quoted above are a 10 pound bag of fail.  Please rethink your goals and/or adjust your attitude.


----------



## JUA (Mar 25, 2012)

*Introduction that explains why you want to come to SOF/*_Why you want to be my teammate_*: *

It was last year, my first year of college, when I met a 23 year old marine that would change the entire course of my life. This man was a Marine Corps scout sniper who had just left the military to attend college. We met at a party and ended up becoming very close friends. There where a few things I initially noticed about him. 1. impeccable posture 2. groomed appearance 3. confidence 4. *extremely* clean house 5. *successful and talented at everything he tried*. I envied this Marine, his success in life and with women was undoubtedly incredible.

When this Marine offered me the chance to be his roommate for this year I jumped at the opportunity. I was so excited, I though that perhaps a fraction of this man's success may rub off on me. Lets just say that the first few weeks of living with a Marine was like jumping into an ice cold lake; It was a giant wake up call. I have quite a few memorable events from this year. Like when I was picked up by my throat because the floor was sticky in the kitchen from a mess I had made earlier and had not cleaned up. Or the time after leaving the back door to the house unlocked he stood over me and let me know that if his belongings were ever stolen because I left the door unlocked that he would kill me. Many men would think about moving out after incidents like that, they might have thought that this man is abusive, or that they are a victim. I however am thankful for every incident just like these

He helped me realize that I had NO attention to detail, that I was a very dirty and unorganized person, and last that I had no discipline nor self control. 

Throughout the course of this year I have changed so much. I can now say that I am a very clean person, that I have an attention to detail greater than that of my college peers, and that my discipline and self control are improving. I am now happier and more successful than I have ever been in my life. Why? *Because I was held to a higher standard.*

Why do I want to be in SOF? Because:
I want to be continuously torn down and rebuilt as a stronger person.
I want order and discipline to be an integral part of my life.
I want to be challenged _everyday._
I want to find out what my limits really are.
*I want to be held to the highest standards that a man can be held to.*

*specific SOF goals:*Army SF


_why you think you deserve to be here:_
I am dedicated to growing and improving myself to meet and exceed the standards SF are held to. I have an gift for learning languages. I am interested in foreign cultures. Excellent athleticism.

*the research you have done on those goals:*
researched:

History, mission, and role of SF 
SFAS
Training pipeline beyond SFAS
Attrition rates

*the steps you have already taken to meet them:*
Purchased _Get Selected!_
Currently majoring in Arabic.
Correcting Running form to improve long distance run times.
Saving money to purchase boots and pack for rucking practice.
Saving money for corrective eye surgery (shooting for 18x option)



*what you see as your current plan of action:* 
1. Get into contact with people who can help me reach my goal
2. Finish College with excellent grades ( 2 years left)
3. Develop a training regime for physical fitness specific to SFAS
4. Develop land navigation skills, rope climbing, conquer fear of heights

I would really like a mentor!


----------



## JUA (Mar 25, 2012)

I apologize in advance for this double post I just realized their is no edit function on these forums,

I felt I needed to add a few more reasons why I want to be in SF. I posted mostly reasons that where a bit boyscoutish. A huge component of my motivations for SF are that I was the opportunity to see combat and a hell of a lot of it. In fierce confrontations, in remote places, utilizing special skills, against superior forces. I want an experience standard infantry cannot provide. I do not want to sit in garrison. I want to deploy frequently.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 25, 2012)

JUA said:


> ~snip
> 
> Why do I want to be in SOF? Because:
> I want to be continuously torn down and rebuilt as a stronger person.
> ...


 
You know what they say, "be careful what you wish for, you just might get it".  
Will your eye surgery effect your chances for a contract at all?
Best of luck to you in the world of SOF Selection.


----------



## CDG (Mar 25, 2012)

JUA said:


> It was last year, my first year of college, when I met a 23 year old Marine that would change the entire course of my life. This man was a Marine Corps scout sniper who had just left the military to attend college. We met at a party and ended up becoming very close friends. There where a few things I initially noticed about him. 1. impeccable posture 2. groomed appearance 3. confidence 4. *extremely* clean house 5. *successful and talented at everything he tried*. I envied this Marine, his success in life and with women was undoubtedly incredible.
> 
> *Like when I was picked up by my throat because the floor was sticky in the kitchen from a mess I had made earlier and had not cleaned up. Or the time after leaving the back door to the house unlocked he stood over me and let me know that if his belongings were ever stolen because I left the door unlocked that he would kill me.* Many men would think about moving out after incidents like that, they might have thought that this man is abusive, or that they are a victim. I however am thankful for every incident just like these


 
What?  Let me get this straight, you liked how a Marine SS looked, the way his house looked, and the fact he got laid.  So you moved in with him, and then he proceeded to assault you and threaten to kill you.  And because of that, you want to be SF?  Your roommate sounds like a real jackass and there's nothing "cool" about his behavior, if the stories you told are indeed true.


----------



## Etype (Mar 25, 2012)

Jua-  Don't get too crazy with specificity, especially if you have 2 years of college left.  Work on developing a high level of general fitness.  If you can do pull ups, you'll be able to climb ropes, and if you can run and are strong, you'll be able to ruck.  If you show up to basic training having never worn a ruck or boots, as long as you are at a high level of fitness, you'll be just fine.  There's a lot of carryover between the different aspects of fitness, so there's not much of a point in burning yourself out now on the boring stuff- have fun with it.

Also, if you get eye surgery, make sure it's PRK.


----------



## Etype (Mar 25, 2012)

And BTW- Marine Scout Sniper ≠ Army SF 
We're comparing apples to potatoes here.


----------



## JUA (Mar 25, 2012)

CDG said:


> What? Let me get this straight, you liked how a Marine SS looked, the way his house looked, and the fact he got laid. So you moved in with him, and then he proceeded to assault you and threaten to kill you. And because of that, you want to be SF? Your roommate sounds like a real jackass and there's nothing "cool" about his behavior, if the stories you told are indeed true.


I didn't think his behavior was cool and he is indeed a jackass. But you would have to know more about the nature of our friendship to truly understand. I train mixed martial arts and jiu jitsu, more often than not we spend our time trying to catch each other off guard and tap each other out. The point I was emphasizing here was that when people are held to higher standards they become better people.

I want to be SF because I saw how influential the military was on this man's life. I have always wanted to be SOF. These experiences simply solidified my resolve.


----------



## Etype (Mar 25, 2012)

I used to be pretty involved in MMA/Judo, and gave it a pretty solid try at being friends with the people I knew from it, recently, I've tried to be friendly with some civilian shooters- it's definitely not the same.  The bond just isn't there.


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 25, 2012)

Etype said:


> I used to be pretty involved in MMA/Judo, and gave it a pretty solid try at being friends with the people I knew from it, recently, I've tried to be friendly with some civilian shooters- it's definitely not the same.  The bond just isn't there.


Have you tried a good at a boy ass slap. It always brings men together especially if one of them is homophobic.


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 25, 2012)

CDG said:


> What? Let me get this straight, you liked how a Marine SS looked, the way his house looked, and the fact he got laid. So you moved in with him, and then he proceeded to assault you and threaten to kill you. And because of that, you want to be SF? Your roommate sounds like a real jackass and there's nothing "cool" about his behavior, if the stories you told are indeed true.


 
Settle down. This isn't a place for you to smack down wannabees.


----------



## CDG (Mar 25, 2012)

cback0220 said:


> Settle down. This isn't a place for you to smack down wannabees.


Understood.  Apologies for stepping out of line.


----------



## Fate Price (Mar 27, 2012)

Salutations gentlemen. My name is Fate, I'm 18 years old and from Colorado, I've had an interest in the military since I began high school, by sophomore year I was set on the army. (my father being in Vietnam definitely swayed me) I originally planed to enlist as an 11n opt. 40. but after reconsideration I've decided to enlist as  19D and hopefully (with some help from the shadowspear community) gain enough experience to transfer to the 75th Ranger regiment long range reconnaissance division. Thanks in advance, and my apologies for any facts I may have got wrong. 

On a more personal note, Id like to learn more about how common PTSD is in the modern military. my father has has PTSD since I was born and it seriously affected my relationship with him. I just dont want to have the same relationship with my kids. Thanks  in advance


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 27, 2012)

Please follow the site rules and post an Intro.


----------



## Etype (Mar 27, 2012)

19D in 75th???  Better double check that skeeter.  Just because they are called "scouts" doesn't mean they are "scouts"- it's complicated, I know.


----------



## Fate Price (Mar 28, 2012)

Etype said:


> 19D in 75th???  Better double check that skeeter.  Just because they are called "scouts" doesn't mean they are "scouts"- it's complicated, I know.



my mistake. I've reconsidered and decided I'll be enlisting as an 11b opt. 40. No matter how long its takes.


----------



## Etype (Mar 28, 2012)

That's a great decision.


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 28, 2012)

Fate Price said:


> Salutations gentlemen. My name is Fate, I'm 18 years old and from Colorado, I've had an interest in the military since I began high school, by sophomore year I was set on the army. (my father being in Vietnam definitely swayed me) I originally planed to enlist as an 11n opt. 40. but after reconsideration I've decided to enlist as  19D and hopefully (with some help from the shadowspear community) gain enough experience to transfer to the 75th Ranger regiment long range reconnaissance division. Thanks in advance, and my apologies for any facts I may have got wrong.
> 
> 
> On a more personal note, Id like to learn more about how common PTSD is in the modern military. my father has has PTSD since I was born and it seriously affected my relationship with him. I just dont want to have the same relationship with my kids. Thanks  in advance



You're prolly 10+ years from being in any Ranger Recon unit.  If you are one of the less than 10% that make it that far. As for PTSD there is nothing I can tell you. Maybe this imagine going on the craziest most exciting roller coaster at random for the next six months, at any time you, or any of the othe people could be killed or horribly maimed(they are your family). Now imagine how you would feel after an experience like that, then multiply that by 1 million and you have what combat feels like.


----------



## Fate Price (Mar 28, 2012)

cback0220 said:


> You're prolly 10+ years from being in any Ranger Recon unit.  If you are one of the less than 10% that make it that far. As for PTSD there is nothing I can tell you. Maybe this imagine going on the craziest most exciting roller coaster at random for the next six months, at any time you, or any of the othe people could be killed or horribly maimed(they are your family). Now imagine how you would feel after an experience like that, then multiply that by 1 million and you have what combat feels like.



Its the hardship worth all the excitement? & bring apart of such a close brotherhood


----------



## Etype (Mar 28, 2012)

That's for you to decide.


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 28, 2012)

Fate Price said:


> Its the hardship worth all the excitement? & bring apart of such a close brotherhood



Is proper attention to detail mandatory in this section of the forum? Yes is the answer!


----------



## D3 (Mar 28, 2012)

_Who am I?_
I am a 23 year old male that graduated from the University of Virginia with a B.A. in Foreign Affairs.

_Why do I want to come to SOF?_
I want to serve my country. I want to do the most physically and mentally strenuous work that our military requires so that my loved ones don't have to. Further, I want to do this with those of the highest moral degree.

_Why do you want to be my teammate?_
I do not know who "you" are. But, if you are of a similar breed, if you place the utmost value on virtue, morality, freedom, and the United States of America, then I want to be your teammate because that is what I place value on. 

_Why do you think you deserve to be here?_
I don't deserve to be here, at least for the time being. Nobody deserves anything. You must earn "deserve." 

_More info:_
I am currently in the process of locking down an 11x option 40 contract. I have submitted all my paperwork and source documents to my recruiter. I completed the ASVAB and scored in the 97th percentile. I am currently slated to attend MEPS in three weeks. I have to wait because I had PRK and now have 20/15.


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 29, 2012)

D3 said:


> _Who am I?_
> I am a 23 year old male that graduated from the University of Virginia with a B.A. in Foreign Affairs.
> 
> Is your degree what defines you? As a SSG in SF I have forgotten more about foreign affairs in practice than you have in your degree field. A degree doesn't define WHO you are as a person it defines some of your qualifications.
> ...



At some point in you career possibly even a selection process you will be asked to write a bio. In your attempt at one here you have demonstrated an arrogance that is hard for me to understand. You need to convey a humbleness that does not come across here. This is just a first impression, howeve first impressions are lasting impressions.


----------



## D3 (Mar 29, 2012)

cback0220 said:


> At some point in you career possibly even a selection process you will be asked to write a bio. In your attempt at one here you have demonstrated an arrogance that is hard for me to understand. You need to convey a humbleness that does not come across here. This is just a first impression, howeve first impressions are lasting impressions.


SSG,
   I am sorry that my introduction came across as being arrogant. I will be the first to admit that I am currently a nobody. In response to the questions that you posed:

_"Is your degree what defines you?"_
   I don't believe that a degree defines a person. I know plenty of people who graduated from top colleges and universities while cheating their way through the process. However, I disclosed my education background in an attempt to make it clear that I am serious about enlisting in military via the 11x option 40 contract. I had hoped to convey the notion that I am not just another Cheeto eating teenager who played a military video game and decided that the profession looked "cool." 

_"What have you done other than get a degree?"_
In terms of the military, I have done nothing. I would argue that getting a degree doesn't necessarily have any relevance or correlation to the military. Rather, it simply means that I did what was asked of me by the university that conferred a degree upon me. This is partially why I seek to enlist rather than go to OCS. Personally, I am not convinced that a college degree somehow qualifies you to be a leader in combat. 

   Again, I apologize for coming across as arrogant. One of the main reasons I joined this forum was due to my lack of knowledge. I believe that I can obtain relevant information, knowledge, and guidance from this site. If my first impression impinges upon this, then, I am the only one who loses. 
Very Respectfully,
                             D3


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sounds good D3, keep your ears open and your mouth mostly closed. Join the 75th mentor group. I have nothing else for you t this point.


----------



## Impulse45 (Mar 30, 2012)

I am currently a 21 year old college student majoring in Middle East and North African studies with a minor in Spanish. I always had a desire to serve in the military for at least one enlistment, if not for a career. I posted my forum introduction a few months ago, but I avoided posting an introduction here in the mentoring section. My reasoning was that I am not sure I can adequately put into words, why I want to serve in a special operations unit, or why I thought I deserved it. Also, I thought I might sound like a douche. However, I'm just going to sack up and write this intro. If it makes me sound like a douche, feel free to ridicule me for it.

Here are my general reasons for wanting to serve in an SOF unit. Besides a brief period in which I boxed, I have always played team sports and thus enjoy being surrounded by individuals with a common goal. After 3.5 years of college always acting as an individual, I know without a doubt that I would like to work in an environment in which I can work with like minded, similarly motivated individuals. I will also admit that I like the idea of partaking in operations that the general public may never hear about, and being paid to keep myself in the best physical condition possible while getting to do all of the cool guy things that go along with the job. Additionally, I want to be in a position that has the highest chances of me being able to do my job. The deployment tempo of SOF units makes it extremely likely that I will be given the opportunity to deploy and do my job. (I am sure that many who serve now will tell me to be careful what I wish for.)

 As for what I want to do exactly for my military career, I am to this point still unsure. For the last few years, I have gone back and forth as to my post college plans. I know I either want to take an option 40 contract or an 18x contract. I believe that being an Special Forces soldier is my ideal job that I could do for a career. Naturally that makes the 18x contract the more appealing of the two, however, I have reservations. I'm not sure if I could bring a lot to the table as a possible teammate. The only work experience I ever had was working in my uncles' warehouse one summer and working at a water park for another summer. I have made it my mission in college to acquire skills that would give me something to offer, but college experience is a weak substitute for real life.

This is where my attraction to an option 40 contract and a shot at joining the 75th comes in. As has been echoed numerous times on this site, growing up as a soldier in the 75th Ranger Regiment is an experience like no other. I can't think of a better environment to learn and grow as a young soldier in the U.S. Army. I would have to make it through a selection process, then if I made to a Battalion, continue to excel or else I could be RFSed and sent packing. Also, before I began to read everything I could about SF, being a Ranger was what I always saw myself doing in the Army. It seemed to me that the Regiment was deployed in just about every modern conflict that the U.S. was involved in, and if I was fortunate enough to make it into the Regiment I could expect to be deployed and do my job.

That said, I do think that my temperament is better suited for Special Forces. I am a reasonably well travelled individual, and have spent time studying abroad in the past. In fact, I am currently studying abroad right now as well. I enjoy learning the language and the nuances of living with members of another culture. I speak Spanish and Arabic with varying degrees of proficiency depending on where I am and what language I am focused on. I value the importance of being a warrior-ambassador. Especially given the nature of the conflicts we currently find ourselves in. The idea of being on a close nit team of professionals, far from the flag pole and given flexibility in how to complete the objective, strongly appeals to me. Having to, train, advise, and fight alongside fighters from a foreign nation, all the while building report with the general populace is a mission that resonates with me. It is this unique skill of a Special Forces soldier that makes me want to try to join their ranks. SF soldiers deploy often in times of peace and in war, fitting in with my desire to do the job, and not just train to do the job.

Now as for the big question, why do I deserve to be in one of these esteemed units? Well I don't know if I do. The odds of me making it through either one of these pipelines are weighed heavily against me. Hell, even if I make it through the pipeline I might not deserve it or have what it takes to hack it in the units in question. I suppose, at the risk of sounding like a self promoter, that I see myself as an athletic and durable individual, with reasonable doses of common sense and intelligence. Naturally, others may see me in a completely different way, so it is entirely realistic that I might be dumber than I think. Oh and in regards to the athletic and durable bit, it seems I often overestimate my physical abilities and give myself unrealistic physical fitness goals, so maybe I am not as athletic as I think I am. But I haven't seriously injured myself yet, despite all of the contact sports I participated in, so I may be as durable as I think I am. (That may have come at the expense of intelligence...) However I can say that I keep myself in shape, I always try to expand my education, either through reading, or experience, and that I do my best not to be a shit bag. Does this mean I deserve to be on your team, or anyone's team, of course not. But I have to start somewhere.


----------



## BenB (Mar 30, 2012)

I would like to start off my post for thanking each and every member within the military that is a member of this online community. Secondly I am an 18x special forces recruit shipping out this September. By that point and time I will be an Auburn University graduate with a degree in political science. I have known were my life was going to take me on September 11 when my family and I lost contact with my uncle who worked in the WTC with his Verizon colleagues. He was fortunate enough to desire a muffin that morning which delayed his arrival to his office which was one of the upper floors. I committed myself right then and there as a sixth grader. The mission of Army SF defines how I want to present myself and make a difference in this world. The men and women throughout the special operations community are the people I desire to call myself a part of. I do not wish to wear the "green hat" I wish to be the mission I do not seek recognition or validation except from those in this community to whom I am speaking. 

Thanks again to all of you I hope I can get some mentoring and guidance over the next few months.

Ben Bieber


----------



## F.CASTLE (Mar 30, 2012)

Bieber,

Introduction post belongs in the Intro area at the beginning of the forum, the ShadowSpear email you received has instructions concerning this. Save yourself the headache of getting yelled at for FTFSI and correct this ASAP.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 31, 2012)

Seems that there's a recurring theme of HSLD wannabes having an issue with FFI vis-a-vis the intro thread, while the AD/retired guys seem to be able to post intros before posting elsewhere, as per instructions...


----------



## AWP (Mar 31, 2012)

You two, Castle and Skrewz, knock it off. Let the staff be staff, Mod elections are later this year if you want to Mod.


----------



## AWP (Mar 31, 2012)

Benjamin Bieber said:


> Ben Bieber


 
Ben, post a proper Intro in the correct sub-forum before posting again. The Introductions sub-forum is for EVERYONE, this thread is for those who want to go down the SOF path, ergo you have two Intros.


----------



## BenB (Mar 31, 2012)

F.CASTLE said:


> Bieber,
> 
> Introduction post belongs in the Intro area at the beginning of the forum, the ShadowSpear email you received has instructions concerning this. Save yourself the headache of getting yelled at for FTFSI and correct this ASAP.


 

Thank you I appreciate your help I have not received any email as of right now.


----------



## AWP (Mar 31, 2012)

Benjamin Bieber said:


> Thank you I appreciate your help I have not received any email as of right now.


 
I'm going to go take some Advil and try to pretend you didn't just blow me off.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 31, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> You two, Castle and Skrewz, knock it off. Let the staff be staff, Mod elections are later this year if you want to Mod.


 
My apologies Free. Won't happen again.

ETA: Looks like you're going to need some 800mg Motrin, Sir.


----------



## BenB (Apr 9, 2012)

Cback and the moderating staff,

I am a wannabe, that is what all of us 18x's are there is no way around that it is simply the truth a truth I will gladly admit. I will do anything and everything in my power to be a member of the SF mission both at home and abroad. It is that desire that powers my relentless training and tireless reading of SF operations and books such as Chosen Soldier and Horse Soldier.  I also understand that no matter how much I may want this it is up to those who have lived it and have given much of themselves to be apart of the community. I stated in my initial introduction about my uncles experience on Septemeber 11 inside the South Tower and I would like to expound briefly upon that. The pain he carries with him is something transmissible and it is something I contracted over the past few years spending summers in New York. He is unable to talk about it as many are but there are those like everyone of you who moderate and post on this terrific site who can speak for him and those who have no voice on this earth. It is that reason that I want to become the SF mission and enlisting under the 18x contract was in my mind the fastest way to get my chance to prove my worth. I belong within this community and no matter how many attempts victories and failures I accrue over the coming years I will get there.  I would also like to quickly add that I have had the absolute privilege of talking to high ranking member of the folks in Norfolk through my fathers boss who grew up with him. This man has been a seal for 20+ years and his advice sounds identical to much of yours he also recommended traveling and enjoy your youth as x Sf Med posted on this thread. He also went on to ask me some deep questions about my motivations and goals and his own opinion based on that hour long conversation was that "my mind is geared correctly for this it is up to my resolve to take me the rest of the way and that anything physical is simply not an excuse." This conversation happened I am not making this up I currently have his number just as he requested I do in order to give him updates on my path into the military. 

I would like to end this second introduction with the one moment I attribute all of this towards. My grandfather died in january 25th, 2000 the following September my father comes down the stairs after I finished my 6th grade reading homework and said "Im just happy Poppy (grandfather) never had to see this."

Once again I thank you for giving my uncle and his colleagues a voice.


----------



## Lefty375 (Apr 30, 2012)

Former 13F  in the 82nd. Finished up my first contract after an uneventful deployment to Iraq. I ended up getting out and going to school for a year. Not a day went by (cliche) where I didn't want to go back in and do more. I feel like looking back at my previous posts on this forum, I was very immature and wasn't really sure what I wanted just a year ago. I'm actually glad the Army wanted me to go to Alaska, and that prompted my exit. I feel like if I would have went to SFAS before, I wouldn't have made it. I'm now 100% on what exactly I want and won't stop at anything to get it.

 Currently finishing up my paper work with my recruiter and will be going up to MEPS soon.


----------



## Etype (Apr 30, 2012)

Bro, every time I do my Fayetteville Tech college classes I thank God that I'm in the Army.  All it takes is a look at my future co-workers in the "real world" to keep me in.


----------



## Lefty375 (Apr 30, 2012)

Etype said:


> Bro, every time I do my Fayetteville Tech college classes I thank God that I'm in the Army. All it takes is a look at my future co-workers in the "real world" to keep me in.


 
I thought the grass was going to be greener on the other side...


----------



## Spencer (May 1, 2012)

I am currently 17 years old still in high school working towards ROTP with the Canadian forces. I don't have the university and college degrees like most people on here looking to join the SOF mentor program, but I do have the determination, and self-discipline to help me accomplish the goals I have set before myself. I want to join an SOF because I want a life style where I will be challenged physically and mentally everyday and want to defend my nation from her enemies wherever they be hiding. I deserve to be here because I even in my short time of realizing what I want to do, I have dedicated my self to preparing physically and mentally, mostly physically for the challenges of not only joining the army but also for selection into JTF2. Thank you 

Spencer Tasker


----------



## Lukas Kelly (May 1, 2012)

Alright, I did my first post awhile ago, but I've been gone for awhile, a couple things have changed, and I've done more research into what I should. So, here it goes. 

I'm a junior in high-school(11th grade). I'm taking a lot of upper-level classes and language classes right now, and I'm playing football as a Defensive end and a linebacker on a damn good team. When it comes to football though, I'm about average. I never got blessed in the talent department, but I work my ass off. It just is what it is, and there's only to make the best of it doing what I can to help the team. I used to want to be in the Air Force, but I found my options were better in the Army(The aforementioned research). Throughout this several year process of figuring out what I want to do with my life, I've come to realize something that I haven't really spoken about to anyone for two reasons. The first, I don't want to look like a fool or a braggart to people who wouldn't take me seriously, and I don't want to worry those who would. I know that I want to be a warrior. I don't know what it is about it, but it's just who I am. And if that's my place, then I'm going to go as far, push myself as hard, and hone my skills as much as I can. I know that if there's any group that would not only be able to understand this, but would be able to help me along the way, it's here.. This is a hell of a resource to have that I know hundreds of millions of aspiring warriors never had, and I plan to use it to the fullest.

The original thing I wanted to do, is be able to fight, and eventually get training doing what I want to do in the civilian world(foreign affairs or foreign business). In the Air Force, I couldn't really do this. On top of that, the FAO program is much more undermanned in the army. So, I continued doing research on my options and found out what I'm going for right now. I plan on attending ROTC at the University of Arizona, University of Texas at Austin, or VMI where I'll pursue a degree in Political Science with a focus on International Relations. When I graduate, I'm going to serve in the Infantry. From there, I'll develop myself as both a warrior and leader until I'm fit for the 75th. From there, onward. If I fail along the way, I'll just keep at it and keep trying. 

I'm pretty much not going to be posting at all, with the exception of the occasional question. I'm gonna go look to see what needs to be done to join a mentor circle as a soon as I get on next. Lastly, I just want to warn you, there's a huge divide in how I write and how I talk. I speak normally, depending on who I'm with, but I write with a big vocabulary and stilted-sounding grammatical structures. In a lot of cases, it comes off like I'm trying to seem like I'm super intelligent, when it's just a habit. Anyway, I look forward to being around.


----------



## seasider12 (Jun 6, 2012)

My interest with SOF began at a young age. My father was a Navy Diver and Seabee (UCT2) for 8 years. He used to tell lots of stories about the Navy when I was a young. It sounded like it was tough, hard work, but he got to do some really cool things. I have always been very proud of my dad. I remember him telling a story about doing some kind of land warfare training in the southern california desert, going on night patrols and being used as ambush practice by the SEALs. They piqued my interest. At around the age of eight I told my dad that when I wanted to grow up I wanted to be a fighter pilot. He told me I might grow to be too tall for that so I should pick a backup. I told him if I was too tall to fly I wanted to be a Navy SEAL. Dad was right and I grew way too tall to fly. At 24 years old I now measure in at 6'9". Growing up I became interested in lots of other things and changed my mind a half dozen times about what I wanted to be when I grew up. Herpetologist and orthopedic surgeon were the longest lasting.

After high school I started college and played basketball. It didn't go exactly as I planned. After one year I decided to take time off school. It was during that time that I started seriously considering the military. I felt that if there were young men my age fighting and dying for my country and I was okay with it, then I needed to be ready and willing to make the same sacrifice. Years earlier when I was 13, on Sept. 11 2001, I had sworn that if the US went to war, I would enlist and fight. I forgot about that until I was 19. I decided that I wanted to serve. I started thinking about what service I would join and what job I would do. After a little consideration, I thought I wanted to be a SEAL. So that's what I set my sights for. I decided to finish another year of school before enlisting, and went back to college and basketball. It was also important for me to take some time before joining the military to serve a 2 year mission for my church, so after another year of college I did that. I was assigned to Southwest Florida, which included Tampa. During my mission I met many retired and some active duty special operators from various services (thanks to the close proximity of SOCOM). Most of those were Army SF. I finished my missionary service and am now back in the West Coast, and after talking with those retired SF guys, a lot of research, and some personal inventory, I've decided that the SF mission is what I want to do. I want to make an impact in the world, and I feel this is the best way I can do it in the military. I have loved working with people of other cultures ever since my freshman year of college at a university where 70% of students were foreign. I love other languages. I'm not fluent in anything but english, but I have a strong desire to learn. I also want to fight the bad guys. Other things that draw me to SF is the chance to work with a highly professional, motivated, and experienced team. To be part of a warrior brotherhood. I wouldn't say I've done anything in my young life that entitles me to a shot at joining that brotherhood, but I'm grateful that I get a shot. That's why I'm on this forum; so I can get advice and mentorship from those that are a part of it. I want to take advantage of the opportunity I have by preparing myself physically and mentally.


----------



## Etype (Jun 6, 2012)

Good lord, 6'9"???  Can you run?  How much do you weigh?


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jun 6, 2012)

There are a few obstacles I'd pay money to see you run on the O course at that height!


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 6, 2012)

Im sure WARCOM doesn't keep stats for things like this but....if he were to make it, at 6'9 could he possibly be the tallest SEAL _ever_?

EDIT: Reminds me of a similar-sized DI over at Parris Island (http://www.marines.mil/unit/tecom/m...ruits, trains at a whole different level.aspx)







Couldn't find the un-edited image but you get the idea.


----------



## CDG (Jun 6, 2012)

IIRC, the SEALs have a height limit due to needing to be able to fit into tight spaces when locking in and out of subs, or utilizing the SDVs.  I want to say 6'5" or 6'6" is the cut-off.


----------



## F.CASTLE (Jun 7, 2012)

Just slouch when you're measured!;)


----------



## seasider12 (Jun 13, 2012)

Etype said:


> Good lord, 6'9"??? Can you run? How much do you weigh?


 
230 lbs right now. I've got work to do on my running for sure. My last APFT two mile time was 13:56. I've been pretty blessed to have never suffered any major injuries to my knees through high school and college sports. I'd like to gain weight, but with the running and swimming I'm doing it's not happening. I'm thinking it's more beneficial for me to cut my run times than to gain weight anyways.



CDG said:


> IIRC, the SEALs have a height limit due to needing to be able to fit into tight spaces when locking in and out of subs, or utilizing the SDVs. I want to say 6'5" or 6'6" is the cut-off.


 
I was told by the Navy recruiters and by Don Shipley that a height waiver was possible. The Army recruiter just told me they make uniforms in all sizes. haha.


----------



## Etype (Jun 14, 2012)

seasider12 said:


> 230 lbs right now. I've got work to do on my running for sure. My last APFT two mile time was 13:56. I've been pretty blessed to have never suffered any major injuries to my knees through high school and college sports. I'd like to gain weight, but with the running and swimming I'm doing it's not happening. I'm thinking it's more beneficial for me to cut my run times than to gain weight anyways.


13:56 isn't too bad.  It's not great, but there are definitely guys that make it that run slower than that.


----------



## Powder (Jun 18, 2012)

I suppose I'll start this with a brief bio. My name is Andrew, I'm 21 years old, 6'1/6'2 depending on the day, 165 lbs. I enlisted about two years ago in a 35 series job, did one deployment to Afghanistan for 10 months and some change with 1st ID. I went on patrols and did all the fun shit with my infantry buddies, endured the suck, did a little time sitting behind a desk too. Now I am looking at making my SGT and going to some advanced MOS schools. 

Why SF? I have been interested in the military since I was a child. Plastic army men snipers can still be found in random spots in my room I'm sure. The infantry drew me in first, I wanted to be walking with my rifle and my buddies like I had seen in movies and pictures growing up. Then in high school we watched _The Great Raid_ in my U.S. History class and I learned about the Rangers. As I began to ask questions my teacher who also happened to be my football coach gave me his copy of _Inside Delta Force_ by Eric Haney. That was the spark that got me interested in SOF. I wanted the option 40 contract when I first spoke with recruiter but than I found out about the 18X option when I was at MEPS. I was told that I could not have an infantry contract so I would have to pick another job. I was too young to get 18X so I got what I could with the plan of going to SFAS and Q Course down the line. I went home and did as much research on SF as I could and everything I found appealed to me. I wanted the fraternity, the job cross training, the tight knit community, but most of all I wanted a job that would allow me to fight the bad guys and stand up for the little guys. I could be a warrior and a teacher. Plus there are perks that SF gets that are pretty sweet haha. All in all I just want it. The life style and everything.


----------



## Seanman122 (Jul 24, 2012)

My name is Sean. I'm 17 years old and going to be a Junior in High School. I understand that I have a long way to go before it's even possible for me to consider becoming a member of the SOF community, but I figure that if I start now it will improve my chances. My 25m target right now is to work on my physical fitness during the summer before school starts. I have always wanted to join the military at a young age. I have always felt that it's my duty to serve my country and write that blank check so that my family and friends can continue their lives with the freedom's that so many before us have paid with their lives. I have family that has served, My grandfather was in the Army Air Corps during WWII, My uncle was an intelligence commander in the Navy. I also have a cousin who was in the Air Force. I have always looked up to them and have planned on going down the same path. I have set my goal to become a Marine. Ever since I read the stories of Chesty Puller, The Frozen Chosin, and The Battle Belleau Wood I have thought Marine's are badass. I want to become a Recon Marine because their mission seems so different from what the other units of SOF do. SEALS are DA and SF are FID while Rangers are also DA. Recon Marines job (please excuse my lack of full knowledge) is to hump a 100 pound ruck deep into enemy territory and observe the enemy as well as send them to their maker. I would be lying if I said I didn't want to do all the high flying ninja stuff. But I've come to realize by reading this forum and others that there is a lot more suck involved.
I want to become apart that brotherhood that I read about in all those SOF books. I want to fight the enemy, I want to defend my country, and 
I want to earn the title of United States Recon Marine.


----------



## Etype (Jul 24, 2012)

Seanman122 said:


> SEALS are DA and SF are FID while Rangers are also DA


Really?


Seanman122 said:


> Recon Marines job (please excuse my lack of full knowledge) is to hump a 100 pound ruck deep into enemy territory and observe the enemy as well as send them to their maker.


I don't remember hearing about very many Marines in the during the initial phases of the invasions, or during the SCUD hunts for that matter.


----------



## DrkEgl (Jul 26, 2012)

Mentors,

My SOF goal is to join the NSW community as SEAL or SWCC.  I am a CM2 and currently SELRES.  It is likely that I will mobilize in approximately 6 months.  After that mobilization is when I would like to take the PST.  I am currently 32 years old and do not think I can get an age waiver for SEAL, so I am focusing my efforts toward SWCC until or unless I learn that 34 year olds can get a shot at a SEAL age waiver.  I have been following the NSW PT Guide on the sealswcc.com website as much as is practical considering my work schedule.  I have also studied the video and forums on that site as well as several threads on this site.  I want to join the NSW community because I feel I can do something much more than what I'm doing.  I enjoy pushing my limits to find they weren't where I thought they were.   I'm looking for advice on how to improve my packet to increase my chances of receiving an age waiver.  I am working and steadily progressing toward the "optimal" PST scores and estimate I am 5 months away from getting there.  I know that my age is working against me, but it serves to fuel my passion to accomplish my goal all the more.  Thank you for any advice you would give.


----------



## Etype (Jul 26, 2012)

DrkEgl said:


> I am 5 months away from getting there.


 
Good luck.  Don't rush the training and hurt yourself, but don't be a bum either.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jul 26, 2012)

Most guys quit in the pool.  As has been said here many times, there's a difference between being a good swimmer and being comfortable in the water.  
The 7 guys from my class (from my div in boot camp) who got their pins were/are all stellar men.  They all had their weaknesses just like everyone else, but they didn't fucking quit.


----------



## DrkEgl (Jul 27, 2012)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Most guys quit in the pool. As has been said here many times, there's a difference between being a good swimmer and being comfortable in the water.
> The 7 guys from my class (from my div in boot camp) who got their pins were/are all stellar men. They all had their weaknesses just like everyone else, but they didn't fucking quit.


 
Thanks for the reinforcement and encouragement.  I was on the swim team in highschool until a broken arm during the season ended my "swiming career."  Currently (and ironically,) swimming is my weakest part.  I'm trying to spend as much time in the pool as I can which is a challenge in and of itself.  I'm now plotting to suplement pool time with some light to moderate swimming in Lake Michigan.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jul 27, 2012)

DrkEgl said:


> Thanks for the reinforcement and encouragement. I was on the swim team in highschool until a broken arm during the season ended my "swiming career." Currently (and ironically,) swimming is my weakest part. I'm trying to spend as much time in the pool as I can which is a challenge in and of itself. I'm now plotting to suplement pool time with some light to moderate swimming in Lake Michigan.


Where exactly are you located now?


----------



## DrkEgl (Jul 27, 2012)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Where exactly are you located now?


Chicago (north side)


----------



## Rex27 (Sep 12, 2012)

Good morning gents,
     I am currently an active duty Marine. Three plus years in so far. I have just about completed my MARSOC package. My reason for wanting special forces are:
First, fraternity and comraderie, just like the "regular" Marine corps, but also the knowledge that the guy next to you is giving just as much as you and has trained just as hard as you. You know that you can trust your life to him with no reservations. Second, I want to reach my full potential. If I go to MARSOC and give A&S everything I have and I don't get selected, I'm okay with that. As long as I left every ounce I had "on the mat." but I intend to prove to the cadre, and to all of you gentleman (via words and posts), that I belong, or have the capacity to belong, among you and next to you. I also love to train and teach people. I am a marksmanship coach for the Marine Corps and I am more proud of that than my actual MOS. I can't really think of much else to say, I'm not the greatest at speaking about myself, but hopefully this shows that I have the capacity, desire, and the understanding of what it will take. Please share any positives or negative words you have for me. It will only help me. S/F


----------



## Etype (Sep 12, 2012)

Rex27 said:


> Good morning gents,
> I am currently an active duty Marine. Three plus years in so far. I have just about completed my MARSOC package. My reason for wanting Special Forces are...


DOH!!!


----------



## Rex27 (Sep 12, 2012)

Etype
Did I say something idiotic?


----------



## Etype (Sep 12, 2012)

Do you choose both?  
http://www.marsoc.marines.mil/
http://www.military.com/army-special-forces/training.html

There are Special Operations Forces, and there is Special Forces.


----------



## Rex27 (Sep 12, 2012)

I apologize, I meant special operations forces. It's hard to see I my iPhone when I type lol. I do understand the difference. Sf is green berets only, and sof is all special operators for other branches, correct?

Correction: it's hard to see my iPhone when I type.



Rex27 said:


> I apologize, I meant special operations forces. It's hard to see I my iPhone when I type lol. I do understand the difference. Sf is green berets only, and sof is all special operators for other branches, correct?


Other branches and other army units.


----------



## Seajack (Sep 12, 2012)

seasider12 said:


> and by Don Shipley that a height waiver was possible. The Army recruiter just told me they make uniforms in all sizes. haha.


You know Senior Chief?


----------



## Vorador (Sep 20, 2012)

Short bio:

I am currently 27 years old. I recently made the decision to enlist under a 18X contract (most likely won't ship until summer 2013) after working in the IT industry for the last 7 years. This wasn't a decision that I made lightly and I know that Special Forces is my dream that I should have pursued from the start. I am now pursuing that dream relentlessly. I know that there are some people who want to join SF for the wrong reasons. Let me just say that I do not want to join SF because I want to be "cool" or because I think I am a "high speed badass". I can sit here and say a bunch of idealistic things about why I want to be in SF but the truth is, I have no idea what it's really like to be in SF. Videos and books can only tell you so much and often paint a romanticized version of the truth. I just know that more than anything, I want to experience SF for myself.

Here is what I have done so far to prepare me:


Bought the "Get Selected" book
Researched all available info on sorbrecruiting.com as well as their book  http://www.sorbrecruiting.com/Text/SELECTED_EBOOK.pdf
Have read and started the training in  http://www.uscg.mil/hr/cg111/docs/pdf/SFAS prep book.pdf
Reviewed the information in this report  http://www.dtic.mil/cgi-bin/GetTRDoc?AD=ADA525579&Location=U2&doc=GetTRDoc.pdf
Joined a local orienteering group to help prepare for land nav
Bought an ALICE pack and weighted it for ruck marches
Watched "Two Weeks in Hell" (not really sure how useful it was)
I'd be honored to have a mentors guidance. Thanks.


----------



## FlyingSquirrel (Oct 14, 2012)

Wow, it's been awhile since I last posted here. I'm not sure this is the right place to post this in, but just thought I'd give everyone an update: I've got my Medical this Wednesday and my interview is next Tuesday, the 23rd. Fairly confident, just a little nervous for the interview, however.


----------



## BlackRambo (Nov 27, 2012)

I am a 20 year old sophomore in college majoring in communications.  My original plan was to get my Bachelors and enlist.  But upon my 20th birthday I realized that school wasn't my dream, it was my parents dream.  I have to do what I have to do for myself. Fuck college, it isnt for me right now.  I am in the library at the moment and all I see is students studying to be lawyers and accountants; that sort of thing.  Well fuck that.  They're dream is to sit in an office and make 6 figures.  That is simply not my dream.  Im here looking up SOF workouts and the best option for ridding cartilage out of my knee cap so I can continue to train.  My fellow classmates honestly want to be accountants and the like; I realized not too long ago that I am in the wrong race.  I am in a race that wish to bow out of.  Surely no one who wins anything in life does so because they are pushed to do so.  The only thing that motivates me is SF.  So, as of 11/1/12 I decided to forgo my career in mass comm. and train for my career in the military.
           I ran track in school(distance) so stamina was always my strong suit.  I am, however, a skinny MF!  I gained 10 pounds since I decided to follow my dream. I went from 145 lbs to 155 lbs.  My goal is to enlist next November at 175 lbs solid muscle.  My PT as of today is:
PU:67----SU:98----PullUp:20 2 mile??? I havnt ran since last january due to the overuse injury I incurred while training for the Marin Corpse half marathon (Quantico).  My goal is to score a perfect 300 by the time I get to basic which I undoubtedly will accomplish.
          I've always been interested in the military,being a military brat and living over seas I was raised by military people.  I understand now the difference in civilian parents and military parents but thats another story.  For most of my life I have been isolated, beit living in Germany or having strict ass parents, I have always been strong willed.  As you may be able to tell from my name, I am black.  However, I am used to being the only black guy in a given group.  From age 6 to 14 I played Ice Hockey.  I was always one of the best players on my teams, but I was so innocent I never understood that my race matted; likely do to living overseas for  so long.  It wasn't until I got to highschool and was smacked in the face with racism that I fully grasped the impact of being black in a white sport.  I remember sitting on the bench awaiting my line shift when a player who was sitting next to me turned to me and said "you know, you look like you belong on the Cosby show"  I looked at him and punched him dead in the face.  I got kicked off the team and looked down at by alot of people at the rink that day.  From then on I went from happy go lucky to very serious about life and my future.  That combined with my older brothers death in Iraq made me seriously consider the military.  When I looked at SF, I fell in love with the mission and immediately knew that it was/is for me.
         Many of you may look at my name and think "Who the fuck is this asshole and who does he think he is!!!??" In my intro, which is not as in depth as this, I stated the reasons behind my name.  It is simple really, my high school lacrosse coach and Vietnam vet, knew of my aspirations and because of my personality on and off the field named me "black rambo".   Ive held many nicknames, but I like that one.  I have always stood out ini a crowd, for reasons I dont understand, maybe I subject myself to criticism, but I dont know.  I dont claim to have all the answers.  But I do know that Special Forces is meant for people like me, and it is my responsibility to prove it to myself and to the people that matter.  My intentions are to be the best man I can be, the best teammate I can be, and in due time, the best father I can be.
This is a great site and this mentor program is a great idea.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 27, 2012)

We are going to hit this up point by point. Your post is riddled with misspellings. Marine Corps should not be misspelled. Your numbers for PT are fine, but not needed. Your race means absolutely nothing to an SF team, or any SOF team I have worked with or for. Remember who you are, always. But take this piece of advice too- until you pass a selection, until you graduate to a team- even you don't know "who you are" or "what you're capable of". 

Take some time, read a lot, post a little. And read. A lot. Get your 5 meter targets taken care of- recruiter, MEPS, the like.

Then we might start talking about who was meant for what. Not until then.


----------



## BlackRambo (Nov 27, 2012)

Roger.


----------



## AP9419 (Nov 27, 2012)

Currently I am an 18 college Freshmen so for now I am just having fun. However it is my dream to one day join your ranks. Since I was a about 10 years old I have wanted to be a Marine. There is an intangible draw that the the Marine Corps has me hooked into. I will openly admit that for many years, until I was about a Sophomore in High School I knew very little about the actual day to day life of a Marine, and for the most part I just wanted to be a "Grunt". That was as far as my aspirations went, 0311 Rifleman. Over the years however I wanted more. I started to be drawn to the SEALs because of the intense training and the capabilities that the Teams have. So then when my best friends brother came back from BRC and told us about the reality of the Corps, and the intensity and training options that his MOS held, I started to do my research. I soaked that shit up, I spent all my time ready about Recon and very quickly knew that that is what I wanted. After talking to him over the years, and continuing reading about it I only want it more. I am the kid, as naive as it is, that watched the "Surviving the Cut" and was grinning like an idiot because I simply couldn't contain my urge to get out and do that. I want to be in the thick of it and make it. And I KNOW that I will make it. Short of a DQing injury I would sooner die than not make it, which sounds melodramatic but I am sure that you men of all people will understand that. I WILL complete training. So I sit here today, in college, enjoying life because unlike my best friend who also yearns for that life, I knew I was not ready. I wasn't physically in the right place and I wasn't mentally in the right place so I am here in college having fun but preparing so that when my four years here are done I can get at it. So one day years from now I will have a small "Verified SOF" under my username.  
Thank you for reading and for your exemplary service.
A


----------



## pardus (Nov 27, 2012)

AP9419 said:


> post




How is your PT?


----------



## AP9419 (Nov 27, 2012)

pardus said:


> How is your PT?


Right now mediocre.
I've got a ~8 min. mile, but I've started running a lot more and am working that down.
I've always been a good swimmer, grew up on Lake Michigan. Last clocked time was 8:58 500m.
Can do 91 sit ups in 2 min.
Only about 6 pull ups - 6'4" makes them difficult.
I have started to also hit the gym consistently to get those sit-ups and pull-ups numbers up as well as build general strength.


----------



## pardus (Nov 27, 2012)

AP9419 said:


> Right now mediocre.
> I've got a ~8 min. mile, but I've started running a lot more and am working that down.
> I've always been a good swimmer, grew up on Lake Michigan. Last clocked time was 8:58 500m.
> Can do 91 sit ups in 2 min.
> ...



What do you weigh?


----------



## AP9419 (Nov 27, 2012)

pardus said:


> What do you weigh?


179 pounds as of 20 seconds ago.


----------



## pardus (Nov 27, 2012)

You are skinny. At your height you should be running a lot faster and pulling a lot more. Push yourself harder. 




p.s. I'm not SOF


----------



## AP9419 (Nov 27, 2012)

pardus said:


> You are skinny. At your height you should be running a lot faster and pulling a lot more. Push yourself harder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll work harder.

SOF or not I appreciate your willingness to respond and help. Thank you.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Nov 27, 2012)

Eat more.

I'm well over 6' tall also. No excuse for not being able to do many pull ups. Does it suck?  Yes. Same thing with push ups. I hated the guys who were 5'6" and could knock out 100+ without breaking a sweat. I'll take my height any day of the week though.


----------



## Hillclimb (Nov 28, 2012)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Eat more.
> 
> I'm well over 6' tall also. No excuse for not being able to do many pull ups. Does it suck? Yes. Same thing with push ups. I hated the guys who were 5'6" and could knock out 100+ without breaking a sweat. I'll take my height any day of the week though.


 
+1

He's young, those numbers will go up in no time. I got back to the gym after taking all of thanksgiving week off and afterwards I said, "man, I just dont bounce back like I used to." lmao. Getting old sucks


----------



## TH15 (Nov 28, 2012)

AP9419 said:


> Only about 6 pull ups - 6'4" makes them difficult.


If you want to improve on your pull ups go out and buy one of the pull up bars you can hang on your door. Hang it on a door in your house/apartment and just do sets throughout the day. I've been doing that for over a year and a half now, and you should be pulling at least 10 in no time.


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 12, 2012)

"describing your specific SOF goals, the research you have done on those goals, the steps you have already taken to meet them, and what you see as your current plan of action."

My ultimate goal is Pararescue. I have been lurking on this site, and Specialtactics.com, for half a year soaking in as much information as I can while preparing for the PAST. I have read "None Braver" so far and plan on reading more once I can afford the books. I have seen pretty much every video on Youtube about Pararescue and its pipeline. My current step is PT of course, my scores are probably pretty pathetic at the moment so I will not bother posting them. However, I start crossfit in January to learn proper form for exercises and then on to Rescueathlete.com. One of my chief concerns (besides of course the grueling mental and physical anguish ) is my eyesight. I have to check with an Optometrist but I believe my eyes are worse than 20/200. From my research that pretty much leaves PRK as my only option, I am going to speak to a knowledgeable recruiter soon about this. Until then I will continue to PT and learn from threads, discussions, and you the mentor.


----------



## Deadtorights (Dec 12, 2012)

I desire to be apart of SOF because I want to save lives. The desire to be a Pararescueman just so happens to lie within SOF. I want to be your teammate because I want to be responsible for someone that is willing to die for me, for I am also willing to die for you so that I can save your life and the lives of others, if the ultimate sacrifice occurs; then it does. I don't deserve to be in SOF, I must earn my way into the life style, the culture. I must earn the respect of others through my performance and being humble; accountability of my faults.

I want to be the best that "I" can possibly be to help out the men and women that are willing to die for our country. I am willing and able( not completely yet; PT standards), but since I am willing and have a desire to be a PJ, it would be a waste of abilities if I didn't attempt(not "just to see how hard it is" mentality, because I want it) . Someone needs help and I am willing and capable of going out there to help them(Indoc and Pipeline will see if I'm capable).

I also want to be apart of SOF because I am single. I want to lessen the burden(deployments) on such courageous and highly motivated married SOF members because they have families(children, wife). If I can go and take their place for a bit, their families don't have to worry so much. SOF is very noble, the military in general is very noble, but I believe my calling is with Pararescue.


----------



## 8654Maine (Dec 16, 2012)

I vetted this w/ cback, so here goes.  If this feels harsh, wait til the real thing happens.
This is a great idea for a thread. I have some suggestions to the aspirants:

(1) For all those who aspire to do the deed, get your terms, grammar, punctuation and nomenclature correct. Marine is capitalized. SF is Army. Be accurate.  You better not fuck up an AAR because you don't know how to put cogent thoughts together. Some of you lack critical writing skills.
(2) You may WISH, WANT, NEED, or HAVE to pass selection. However, remember that those instructors are also looking at you as future team members. The instructors are continually asking themselves if you are worthy to protect their 6. Bring something worthwhile to the table.
(3) Stop with this "If I can't get into X, I'll try Y." No unit is a stepping stone. We may debate hotly over beers and settle it occasionally w/fists, but in the end, we are brothers. Don't even fucking think of going MARSOC/Recon as a second choice. All the other services feel the same way.
(4) I am an almost 50 y.o. cripple and still do 8 min miles. You youngin's had better do better than this old man.  Never do the minimum.  Almost guaranteed to fail.


----------



## 12B (Feb 14, 2013)

x SF med said:


> Guys, to reiterate and expound on cback's posting - enjoy your youth, experience things - the most boring people I met were the 'ultimately focused' individuals who had everything planned out and stuck to it, come hell or high water. Life is fluid, plans need contingencies, and, because it does happen, sometimes you choose to give up what you love for who you love - whether that choice is right or wrong in the distant future. Be who you are, surprisingly, you will change - and if you do join the military you will change a lot. You may change enough that sheeple will not understand who you are, can't understand who you are or why you do what you do.
> 
> Relish your youth, be kids/teens/stupid college students - learn - experience - fail - try again. And laugh, always remember to laugh - some of you guys are too serious - embrace your stupidity and laugh at yourselves - it proves your wisdom if you can laugh at yourself.
> 
> ...


 
I wish someone had told me something like this when I was in High School. Now that I'm in the Army I wish I had spent my time doing normal teen things. It is what it is now, and I try to spend my off duty time enjoying life and my family. There is some excellent advice on here.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 14, 2013)

12B said:


> i wish someone had told me something like this when i was in high school. now that im in the army i wish i had spent my time doing normal teen things. it is what it is now and i try to spend my off duty time enjoying life and my family. there is some excellent advice on here.


 
12B...  Professionalism starts with Spelling, Grammar, Punctuation and Capitalization.  Although these appear to be 'little things', details and attention to them are the hallmark of a true professional.


----------



## 12B (Feb 15, 2013)

You are right. I will correct that.


----------



## NBC-Guy (Feb 22, 2013)

Since posting my Official Introduction, I will throw my motivations into this thread as well. In the Summer of 1998, I was living in Pusan getting ready for my Freshman year of High School.  I already had a spot on the Varsity Basketball team and spent most of that Summer walking to and from the gym to play. Just about every other day, an older Gentlemen would pull along side me a cruise with his window down.  He was sharp with his aviator glasses and pressed Class B's.  Every time he saw me he would throw a sales pitch at me to get me into the JROTC Program. After about two weeks, I decided to join up and added JROTC to my list of classes.  As I entered my first JROTC Class, I noticed that this Gentleman was a retired CSM and had a Green Beret on his desk.  On his wall was an old black and white issue of the Stars and Stripes with that had a picture of him shaking  hands with a released American POW in Vietnam. Through that year in Pusan I learned a lot from CSM J and never really asked him about Vietnam or his past.  But what I did see was his level of dedication to turn us immature kids into future Leaders of tomorrow.  It wasn't until after he passed that I had the opportunity to learn what he had done over his time in the Military.  I was in awe of the man he was and had continued to be until his last breath.

A few years later I ended up getting a girlfriend who's father just so happened to be in the Special Forces.  Initially, there was a fear factor but as the years went on we grew pretty close.  He and I talked a lot and it was good to have a male role model of that level when away from my family during College.  The girl and I are no longer together, but the impression her father has left on me is one of great magnitude.  I recently reinitiated contact with him to let him know that I am back on the path to achieving the Dream.

Looking back, I had the opportunity to pursue the Rep63 but didn't look too hard into it.  I was in college and wanted to get money for school and a bonus in a short time.  I opted for 74D (Chemical Ops Spec), the same MOS as my Father.  At OSUT I earned Platoon Honor Graduate and went off to do the Chemical thing at my Guard unit. In '06 I was deployed to Camp Cropper and was able to link up with a buddy from AIT that was a CBRN NCO with 10SFG (A).  He got me onto the compound where we  caught up quite a bit.  From '08 - '10 I was Active Duty as an OCT and developed a love ofTraining people which only made me further interested in Special Forces.  In winter of '09 I attended WLC at JBLM where I graduated as a Distinguished Honor Graduate, Leadership Award Winner, and was the Commandant's list.  In the winter of '11, I returned to my Guard unit and became a Squad Leader where I take great pride in developing and mentoring my peers and subordinates. 

I have gotten pretty close to following thru on the Dream, but as in my other introduction thread, I put it on the back burner for the family.  I attended a pre-selection and did decent for only having two weeks of prep ( I was on AD and a friend made contact with 19th and we were able to get in on short notice).  The great thing is that I learned what the standard was and more importantly learned my weaknesses.  Over the years, I have battled injuries and not worked out as hard as I should've.  My body is finally healed up and the fire is burning hot from within.  This Fall I will be going back for another try out with A CO 1/19 (A) and will be sure to report in on the SITREP Thread.


----------



## tweeder (Apr 26, 2013)

Hello all,

I am currently contracted with 3/20 SFG(A) as a Rep-63 with a ship date of 20130805. My motivation to become an SF Solider originated with me wanting to serve my country in a SOF capacity, because growing up in Tampa I was fortunate enough to be around service members whom I admire. As a kid, I'd remember meeting these men and would be awestruck because I felt that I was in the presence of legends. Even professional athletes didn't carry the presence that most of these men had. To be honest I didn't want to serve in their ranks initially, because I didn't believe that I could.

It wasn't until college that I realized when I was in a rut academically and talking to some friends of mind who had just ETS'd from service, I felt the calling and I wanted to be apart of something like what they had experienced. The same passion that I had experienced playing baseball (I was a walk-on bullpen catcher who showed up at  5:00AM workouts and killed myself everyday to earn a spot on the roster) and as a father ( I left my beloved sport to go to work to support my young family) had fallen upon me about military service and I was driven to do so.

However, I knew that I owed it to my family to finish my education first. I buckled down and graduated with my B.A. in Economics. It was during that time that I met someone (who is now one of my best friends) who served with Group as a SOT-A Team Sergeant. After hearing stories with his exploits in Group (Always a humor filled story, never a "Shot a guy in the face story", though we did have some mature man conversations on the realities of war), I knew that I wanted to become an SF Soldier and mainly an 18E (which I'm under contract for). I believe in the SF mission, I want to become an unconventional warrior. I believe in fighting for the oppressed. 

Fast forward to now, with much thanks to 3/20th SFG(A)'s SF Recruiting Ascensions Liaison, I've attended a number of SFRE's and am currently awaiting my ship-date. The professionalism and "big-boy rules" of the Cadre assigned to the SOT-D further fuels my fire to be successful just as much as the local GPF marching in cadence to "Spongebob Squarepants" does. These SFRE's have left me COMPLETELY HUMBLED, but I've learned a lot.

I'm currently working on my weaknesses training hard, but also enjoying my family before I leave for the pipeline.  I appreciate you all having this thread and as I stated in my intro, I will lay low to avoid stepping on my tongue, but mostly to spend time with my family. My wife has supported my dream since I met her and my kids have been more than understanding THUS FAR, but I have faith.


----------



## Squidward (Apr 27, 2013)

Having your family completely on board is essential going into this. It's equally important you devote time to them when you can (language, MOS, etc). That being said, keep putting one foot in front of the other until the day is done; because at some point you will contemplate stopping before it's time. You just have to ignore the voice in your head and go to your happy place. 

You always have more left to give.


----------



## tweeder (Apr 28, 2013)

> Having your family completely on board is essential going into this. It's equally important you devote time to them when you can (language, MOS, etc). That being said, keep putting one foot in front of the other until the day is done; because at some point you will contemplate stopping before it's time. You just have to ignore the voice in your head and go to your happy place.
> 
> You always have more left to give.


 
I am very blessed and any chance I can spend time with them, I will not not waste...

and my happy place I shall go.


----------



## Silence Dogood (May 6, 2013)

When I posted my member intro I stated that I wanted to be a Navy SEAL. I’ve been here for about a year now, and am preparing for my first outward steps towards this goal. So I’d like to post up my reasons for pursuing the life that so many of you have already achieved. 

Just a little refresher on me: I’m 25 and I grew up in East Texas. I graduated from the University of Oklahoma in 2010 with a degree in Entrepreneurship. Currently, I live in Houston and am an LWD engineer for an oilfield services company. I spend +80% of my time away from home at onshore drilling rigs running our equipment.

My reasons for wanting to be a Navy SEAL are:
-I need to do something more meaningful with my life than poke holes into the ground. I think that I will find a greater sense of accomplishment serving in the military. I relish the idea of working with men and women who truly believe in what they are doing, people who always strive for the best. Surrounded by people like that, how can you *not* accomplish great things?

-A couple of years ago I found Crossfit and was amazed at how much more I was capable of than I had previously thought. Since then I have completed a Tough Mudder, and a GoRuck Challenge. I thoroughly enjoyed training for, and then overcoming these challenges. I realize that these events pale in comparison to BUD/S and SQT. That being said, I want to know exactly how far I can go, even if that means crashing and burning on a cold beach in San Diego.  What I am after is the warrior spirit that many of you have. I want that. Badly.

- My father instilled my sense of patriotism in me at a young age. I am deeply patriotic. I have a strong desire to serve my country and earn my place here. I am grateful for all of the advantages afforded me simply by being born a US citizen, and I will not feel right until I have made an attempt to earn those privileges.

-As for why I want to be SEAL out of all the SOF units: I like the maritime aspect of the SEAL mission, and training. Things like the 50m underwater swim scare the crap out of me, and that is exactly why I want to do them. If I’m being honest with myself, then reading The Lone Survivor influenced my decision as well.

After being here for about a year I have gained invaluable insight into what it takes to be an effective member of the military, what it means to be a warrior, and the mindset that I will need in order to accomplish my goal. I’m truly grateful for those of you who give your time to help us wannabes, thank you!


----------



## POG Reservist (May 16, 2013)

Gentleman,

As stated in my intro I am in the USMCR. I joined the Marines because it was something I wanted to do after graduating but I unfortunately decide to get my B.S. in Political Science before enlisting. I have recently completed my Masters in Public Administration and am job hunting in the area. 

Recon is what I always envisioned the Marine Corps to be like. Intelligent warrior-athletes capable of great endeavors. While I certainly do not regret joining, I do regret my lack of research for nearby units in my area and I wish I would have held out for a 03 MOS while I still had some bargaining power. 

With the downsizing of active duty component I realize that the chances of augmenting to AD were slim to none. However being geographically locate somewhat near two recon units presents me an opportunity that I would regret never at least trying. 

PT wise I have continued to workout in the gym and strive to raise my Pft and Cft up from 273 and 291 to 300. I requested to test for intermediate swim qual when we go to the pool. I bought the stew smith recon workout. I need to improve my swimming and actually start doing some humps. 

What research I have done is bought and read the Army land nav book and Ranger handbook. I realize that it's not directly applicable but I need to familiarize myself with infantry knowledge beyond the useless stuff we learned MCT. 

I would certainly like a mentor but any applicable knowledge I can expose myself would be helpful in regards to training manuals.

Also I do not know the exact requirements for recon, everything I read is conflicting I Facebook messaged the Marforres handler and got this link.

http://buff.ly/19pQtUW

I don't even know if you have to run an indoc before getting in the pipeline now. 

Thank you all again.


----------



## kscore (Jul 9, 2013)

Here's my story:

I'm 27 years old. I've spent most of my life in California with a little stint in Washington. I joined the Reserves as an 0311 at 21 for a multitude of reasons, some that may not have been the best or most motivating reasons but mine none the less. 

My reasons for applying myself towards MARSOC-

I've reached a plateau as an 0311. I feel that I've reached a point where I either need to step up my game or step out. Less than a month ago I was counting down the days to my EAS. It wasn't that I wanted out, or that I hated being a Marine, I just reached a point where I felt like I had given all the knowledge I could to my junior Marines. With the way training had been going lately, or lack thereof, I felt like I was letting these Marines down because I wasn't allowed to really show them the extent of what I knew or what I was taught. Field ops were becoming 4 days of sitting in a hole month after month or admin stand downs. I could rarely get the chance to even clean up their basic patrolling skills! It was frustrating. I'm very big on teamwork and everyone bringing themselves to the table and I wasn't getting the ability to do so and neither were my Marines. As I stated in my profile I am a hockey player and hockey fan and I relate this choice to what I believe the SF community is about. Every team may have a star player or the guy who always gets his 15 minutes, but the true fans know who the enforcers are that protect that star, the grinders who wear the other team down, the defenseman who eases the pressure on the goalie or the playmakers who get the assists. I need that tempo. I need to feel like I'm learning or teaching or using any skill I can.  

Another Marine from my unit/friend of mine recently had passed selection and is currently in ITC. We've talked a lot since he left (nothing he shouldn't have said to me) and I'd always get the hints to get a package going. About 2 weeks ago my 1st Sgt made an announcement about MARSOC closing to reservists as of 2014. I had recently talked to him about attending preselection for 19th SFG and he suggested I research into it. I did and haven't looked back. I'm not looking to be Billy Badass, because I'm sure that it's not all, I just know my chapter of serving isn't closed yet. Everything I've done and have yet to do can be perfected and that is one thing I'm looking for from this. Bettering myself and bringing my skillsets and whatever weight they hold to a team that can change the momentum. 

I'm looking for mentoring to have that guidance to reach my goals, mostly in my fitness portion, because I am definitely not where I'd like to be.

"Therefore I do not run like someone running aimlessly; I do not fight like a boxer beating the air. No, I strike a blow to my body and make it my slave so that after I have preached to others, I myself will not be disqualified for the prize."

S/F


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jul 9, 2013)

Newbs, take heed to this entire page of "stories". 

If you want to get to know us, first we need to get to know you. 

This page is a great example of how you do it. Punto.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 9, 2013)

These are great first posts. Remember  this is your introduction  to the community.


----------



## RQA21 (Jul 25, 2013)

Hey Everyone, 

I'll start by introducing my self again. My name is Riley, I'm 21 and I  have recently enlisted in the Air Force. I have about three more months until I ship out for Basic and if all goes smoothly then on to Pararescue Indoc. 

I have sat here for awhile thinking about why I want to be part of the SOF community. For me it isn't any specific reason, it's a mix between multiple reasons, life events and a lot of soul searching that got to where I am today.  Growing up I was a four sport athlete up until my Junior year in High School, where I decided that I'd had enough of sports and had "better things to do".  Between battling with myself with trying to be perfect all the time and my immature attitude the challenge, the game and my teammates weren't worth it anymore. So that was the first time in my life I had ever quit and honestly at the time it felt good to be done, but looking back now I regret/miss every second of it.

Finally the day came when the light bulb turned on  and lit a fire under my ass that was long overdue. I hated my n


----------



## RQA21 (Jul 25, 2013)

RQA21 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I'll start by introducing my self again. My name is Riley, I'm 21 and I  have recently enlisted in the Air Force. I have about three more months until I ship out for Basic and if all goes smoothly then on to Pararescue Indoc.
> 
> ...


Sorry about the incomplete post, I accidentally hit post I'm reposting my complete response.


----------



## RQA21 (Jul 25, 2013)

Hey Everyone,

I'll start by introducing my self again. My name is Riley, I'm 21 and I have recently enlisted in the Air Force. I have about three more months until I ship out for Basic and if all goes smoothly then on to Pararescue Indoc.

I have sat here for awhile thinking about why I want to be part of the SOF community. For me it isn't any specific reason, it's a mix between multiple reasons, life events and a lot of soul searching that got to where I am today. Growing up I was a four sport athlete up until my Junior year in High School, where I decided that I'd had enough of sports and had "better things to do". Between battling with myself with trying to be perfect all the time and my immature attitude the challenge, the game and my teammates weren't worth it anymore. So that was the first time in my life I had ever quit and honestly at the time it felt good to be done, but looking back now I regret/miss every second of it.

Finally the day came when the light bulb turned on and lit a fire under my ass that was long overdue. I hated being normal and living a normal life I wanted to do something different, push myself everyday to be better than yesterday.  The military had always interested me so I started to look around all the branches to see what they offered and the one career that stood out from the rest was Pararescue.  This was the "different" I had been searching for. At first the high speed parts of the career  sparked my interest. The more I learn about this career, the less it's about "cool guy stuff"(still awesome though).   I admire and aspire to be the person people can count on to go the ends of the earth to save them when all hope looks to be gone. Not because I want to be someone's knight in shining armor, but because I want to give anyone who's in a life or death situation comfort in knowing that there is someone out there who is going to help me no matter how dangerous or difficult it may be.  When I read about missions falling apart and the team still gets it done without falter or hesitation, I know I can live up to the trust and confidence they have in one another. The kind of discipline, character, and mindset these men have is more than inspiring and I have no problem giving all the blood sweat and tears it takes to prove myself worthy of being able to work with these men. I've been the guy looking back with regret on quitting, I know exactly what that feels like. I refuse to make that same mistake again.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 26, 2013)

RQA21 said:


> ...I've been the guy looking back with regret on quitting, I know exactly what that feels like. I refuse to make that same mistake again....


We shall see. Good luck in your endeavours, keep us posted.


----------



## RQA21 (Jul 26, 2013)

amlove21 said:


> We shall see. Good luck in your endeavours, keep us posted.



Thanks amlove, I'll be sure to do that.


----------



## galafinaster (Aug 27, 2013)

Gentlemen,

I seem to have had a lot of positives on my intro so am now in the market for a mentor or mentors. I will do my best to describe my journey to this point here for you guys to critique. 

I am prior service, having served five years in the USMC, attempting to make the Army Special Forces my new life. I have decided this sounds like the life I want to live for many reasons, one being brotherhood. I have been in team environments my whole life through sports from the time I could walk until the day I left for the corps.

My countless time in sports and years in the corps taught me probably my most important life lesson. The men to your left and to your right are just as, if not more important, than yourself.  I have lived by this and will live by this until the day they lay me under. From the men I have been blessed to have talked to and the personal experiences I have read, I firmly believe that brotherhood and integrity are fully intact and of most importance in the special forces community. When every man in a group is willing to do his best, even give his life for the men around him, you are left with something special. 

Now on to my training. I have spent the past year preparing my mind body and soul for this adventure and it has been paying off tremendously.  I have always been a weight room junkie between football, baseball and power lifting, but the past year was spent making me more well rounded. I spend a lot of time on the ground a week between running, rucking and swimming, usually 4 or 5 days a week There is also two hours a day 7 days a week on the weights to keep my strength ever improving. The latest test I did on myself was a 3 mile run in 18:54, 20 pull ups and 100 full sit ups, not the marine corps crunches. I have yet to time a ruck or even remember my times since humping has always been one of my best friends. Being 6'4" with crazy strong legs has never seemed to do anything but benefit me with a pack on.

I finally seem to be ready to give this a shot and make it so I went to talk to a recruiter a month or two ago. My package has been approved needing zero waivers and am now waiting on my MEPS date for a physical, dlab test and swearing in. I have been studying the dlab prep guide from delta gear front to back with my wife every night and should not have too much of a problem with that. I was supposed to go to MEPS this week but they called and said next week so only gives me more time to prepare.  

I'm very excited to get through OSUT and AIT then on to jump school. Then on to something I believe I have been looking forward to my whole life, special forces prep, selection and the Q. My wife is a military brat and 100% on board with all of this and so is the rest of my family. Having that support base and knowing how proud it will make all of them and myself will always be there to help. They will have to drag my dead body off that course before I surrender. 

I went on and on for a little bit again but hope this gave some insight on my goals and prep for a future in special forces. I look forward to hearing from anyone with anything to say, I am a sponge with ears and eyeballs open to learn. 

Galifinaster.


----------



## aconnolly311 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

As I said in the introduction thread, I am a 20-year-old college student currently in my junior year. Over the summer I went to Ft. Benning with an 11x Option 40 contract. However, I was medically separated due to a perforated eardrum in the first week of reception. In between now and my introduction post I have verified my surgery date for December 16, just after school ends, so I have time to heal before school starts again.  After about a month I should be good to go and cleared to work out again without my surgery being wrecked. I only need a waiver for reenlistment, and not the condition itself (which will have been fixed to meet the standard), so I know this will make it 100x harder to get Option 40 again. Honestly though, it couldn't be harder than the training I'd have ahead so that's not a worry. I will just have to persevere and make a lot of phone calls and piss a lot of people off to get what I want.

After following OEF since I was a middle school student, I have always wanted to kick down doors of bomb makers and insurgent leaders. 9/11 still makes me mad to this day and I haven't had my chance at it yet. I feel Rangers are making a real difference over there that I want to be a part of. On top of that, I want to see how far I can push myself and find my true limit. I haven't rucked like a Ranger, but I've rucked on my own and I love it. I haven't done PT like Rangers do but I love PT. I have a high regard for the chain of command, standards, attention to detail, and have the utmost respect for the mission, whatever it may be. I so deeply desire the camaraderie I know Rangers have with each other. I have never wanted it more than anything else in my life. Most of all, I want to help protect the national security and the safety of everyone at home.

I came to this site seeking knowledge and wisdom from those that have been there and done that. I know I can't prepare for everything, but failing to prepare is preparing to fail, and failure is not an option. I want to thank everyone in advance for any information and advice I am able to get to help me with my dream.

Thank You,
Connolly


----------



## Swag0331 (Dec 13, 2013)

I thought about giving some long, detailed back story but none of that really matters. This is why I'm here: I'm an active duty Marine Corps infantryman. Special operations is my calling. I passionately feel like that's where I belong and I'm going to do whatever it takes to get there. My MARSOC screener clued me into this forum and I know there's a wealth of knowledge and experience here and I'm excited to hear anything those that have that knowledge and experience have to say. Thank you all for your time and consideration.


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 13, 2013)

Swag0331 said:


> I thought about giving some long, detailed back story but none of that really matters. This is why I'm here: I'm an active duty Marine Corps infantryman. Special operations is my calling. I passionately feel like that's where I belong and I'm going to do whatever it takes to get there. My MARSOC screener clued me into this forum and I know there's a wealth of knowledge and experience here and I'm excited to hear anything those that have that knowledge and experience have to say. Thank you all for your time and consideration.



Once again welcome to the site. Check out the mentor forum. The Marines here are very active.


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 13, 2013)

Swag0331 said:


> I thought about giving some long, detailed back story but none of that really matters. This is why I'm here: I'm an active duty Marine Corps infantryman. Special operations is my calling. I passionately feel like that's where I belong and I'm going to do whatever it takes to get there. My MARSOC screener clued me into this forum and I know there's a wealth of knowledge and experience here and I'm excited to hear anything those that have that knowledge and experience have to say. Thank you all for your time and consideration.



Also get vetted.


----------



## DZ (Dec 26, 2013)

Hello all,

I have wanted to be a soldier for as long as I can remember, there was always something about the brotherhood that exists in the military that really appealed to me. I knew that I had to be a part of that. When I heard about the intense training that Special Forces soldiers go through to earn their Green Beret, and the brotherhood that is formed during training and combat, I was deeply drawn to that lifestyle. I crave the brotherhood that I see in Special Forces more than anything. When I see pictures of guys on ODAs with their faces blacked out, and how they rely completely on each other for everything, I yearn for those kinds of bonds. It's something I can't completely put into words, but I have never wanted to be a part of something more.  I am the type of person that wants to push myself  as hard as I can, and I want to be in a unit where I can reach my full potential. I believe that I am always capable of doing more, or doing better. I want to be in a unit with hard men, who do a hard job, and be able to trust the guy next to me with my life, and know he has the same trust in me. Also, I have always felt that I must serve this country in some capacity, and give back for all the freedoms I have been guaranteed by warriors from generations past. Special Forces has always been working quietly out of the spotlight to make a big difference. Their mission is unique and broad, and a Special Forces soldier is extremely intelligent, physically fit, and able to function in ambiguous situations. This is what I strive to become. I honestly believe that SF is my calling in life, and I am willing to work as hard as I can until I earn my place within the brotherhood. 

I just finished Basic Training and am currently home on HBL. I'm training to be a Parachute Rigger and have a position in 19th Group. I am focussing hard on doing my best in AIT, and arriving to my unit as an asset. My plan is to spend some time supporting the SF mission as a Rigger, and then attending SFAS when I have more experience. Right now my 25 meter target is Airborne and AIT, but I will keep my SF goals in mind and remember what I am working towards.

Physically I am as follows:
5'11"
165#
71 PU
73 SU
12:15 2 mile

I am thankful for everyone who contributes to this site, and for all the information that has been posted. I don't post here often, but I check here daily. I am here to learn.


----------



## Drk (Jan 23, 2014)

Greetings

I am a junior in high school looking to go into SF after college. To begin my introduction, I will first speak of how I decided to join the military. I first started looking into a career in the military when I entered high school. One of my friends was a Marine and after hearing him talk about the Marines I was interested in joining. However, as time went on I became more interested in special operations. Marine Recon was the first unit that I was interested in but after reading the book Gentlemen Bastards by Kevin Maurer I started to look into in SF. I did a lot of research and what struck me the most was the fact that SF is that only unit that is trained in UW and that they are a highly intelligent and motivated group. I was always unsure about what I wanted to do when I grew up and was never really sure about anything I did until I decided to look into the military. I like a fast paced job that is both challenging and fun. With that, I am now interested in pursuing a career in SF. I have been working on my PT ever since my interest started but progress has been slow. However slow the progress is it will always be there so I will dedicate myself to achieving my goals no matter how far off they seem. Therefore, I hope to learn much from the people on this site about how to properly train for SFAS. My current 25m goal is to finish school and achieve above-average physical fitness. I also hope to become more independent and not always ask stupid questions before I try to go out and find the answers for myself. Thank you.

Derek


----------



## the_enforcer (Jan 27, 2014)

To reiterate on my intro,

I'm 22 years old and I live in the Philadelphia area(Delaware County). I joined the PAARNG as an 88M in 2009 and I deployed to Afghanistan in 2010-2011. I'm now an E-5 in the PAARNG and a part-time Police Officer on the civilian side. The dream of getting into Special Forces started in AIT, when I read a few books on Special Forces from the PX. Since then, I have had the long term goal of becoming a Green Beret in the back of my mind. I am glad I waited a few years because I gained a lot of wisdom and common sense. I am attending my first drill with B. Co. 2nd Bn. 20th SFG(A) in February 2014. I am going to continue to be a "sponge" and soak up as much information as I can. My 25m target is to get my fitness back to where it was during my deployment, and to pass all of the events in my first Assessment Drill.

I am also a bit of a patriot, ever since the first day I put on the uniform, I knew I would serve proudly. I also began to realize I made the wrong decision for my MOS when I started enjoying everything we were learning in Basic Training. When I hit AIT, I knew I did not want to be a driver. After reading those books, I knew I would not get out without giving Selection my best shot. It is now that time, I have matured and I am in my prime. I hope to one day get back into the fight, whether it be Afghanistan or some other war zone. That is my motivation for joining Army Special Forces.


----------



## EAL92 (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I've been a lurker on this site for a little under 2 years. I'm a almost 22 years old USMC air winger reservist for the past 3 years, hoping to get in the MARSOC ASPOC class in August. I originally wanted to be a SEAL straight out of high school years ago after reading Lone survivor, but due to not being a citizen at the time I was denied that option for the mean time rather than wait at the urging of my parents I joined the USMCR instead of going active duty as I had wanted to so I could go to college and eventually try out as a SEAL officer in a few years. I went through boot, MCT, A and C school as an aircraft mechanic, and became a US citizen. Shortly I after I returned home from training after a year I enrolled in college and decided this wasn't for me at the time. I was pulling straight A's, but in the back of my head while sitting in class I would miss the buddies I had made in the corps and would hear stories from them about fleet life and Afghanistan deployments and found myself feeling like a shitbag while yearning for active duty. So I dropped out and went to my unit and asked for the forms to switch over to active recon, but was denied do to draw downs and at the time wasn't a Cpl so I couldn't apply for MARSOC. Undaunted I reverted back to my old dream of being a SEAL so I could deploy and hold my head up high I pt'd like an animal every week and eventually felt comfortable enough to pass and dominate the SEAL PST. I did pretty damn well and started getting the paperwork filled out and getting a conditional release. Then as everything was going well, I broke my foot like a dumbass while bouldering, after failing to have properly communicate to my spotter that I was dropping and he needed to move the crash pad under me he moved the pad halfheartedly and I missed half of the pad. The fault was mine really for not really checking and even doing something that could injure me before I shipped out again. So that killed my SEAL dreams for at least a year. Before this injury I had never had a break or serious injury that sidelined me for more than a few weeks. Like a dumbass I tried pt'ing before I was completely healed again injuring myself and setting me back even more. I then entered the I feel sorry for myself phase and was quite gloomy for a while and started putting on fat and started drinking for several months. Turns out I wasn't invincible like I had thought. After a while I realized this was small shit compared to the guys that were coming back fucked up from Afghanistan like a few buddies of mine. So I did everything I could to get better and started pt'ing again while being the best marine I could, surprisingly or maybe not once I quit being a shitbag and started giving everything a 110% I picked up Cpl. making me eligible for MARSOC selection ,which I'm aiming for the August class. I'm putting my package together and training as hard as I can while learning as much as I can to be the best candidate possible and eventually be selected to start ITC. The last few years have been nothing but humbling for me, but I feel I've matured and learned a lot during the process and that I've become a better person for it. I'd also like to thank all of the Shadowspear mentors for all of the times they give their words of wisdom while off duty, especially Uncle Petey for all of the time, work and effort he has put in to the MARSOC mentoring section. I've learned an incredible amount form all of his posts.

EAL92


----------



## SkyRider (Feb 24, 2014)

I have read through this entire thread and feel like it is time to post:

My name is Chris and I just turned 28 years old. I had a desire to join the military when I was young and my heroes in life were my grandfather, who served on a destroyer in World War 2 (along with 6-7 of his brothers) and my great uncle, who flew helicopters during Vietnam and served in the Massachusetts National Guard. My mom always tells stories of when I was 6 or 7 and we were involved the Gulf War and how I would come down stairs every day and tell her and my dad to put on the news so I could find out what was happening in Baghdad. As I got older, I had a dream to become a fighter pilot. I am not sure what changed my mind, but as I got older I just remember not thinking about joining the military as much. I still read every military book I could get my hands on, but for some reason, joining the military was not on my mind. When I was 15, I started a business with father and uncle and become so involved in that, that the business and playing college basketball where my only goals. When I started college, I knew I had a strong desire to help people, so I decided to obtain a nursing degree. I worked 40-50 hours a week at my family's business and went to school at night. After two semesters, I realized I was not putting forth the effort into college because I was so involved in the family business and not focusing on nursing, so I switched to a business major and continued to take classes at night. I graduated with a business degree and planned on taking over the business for my family, which at the time was struggling mightily due to the Recession and other issues. I spent the next 4 years of my life trying to keep the company going, but it just did not work out and the company closed a few years ago. I got anther job right away, but immediately knew something was missing and nothing was challenging me. My best friend from college left a six figure job and joined the Army and became a Ranger and that had a profound impact on me. 

After spending the summer with him, training as he prepared I began to realize that all I wanted to do was join the military. I had put everything aside in an attempt to help my family and that was gone. It took me a year of researching and talking things over with my wife before I met with an Air Force recruiter to talk to him about becoming a Pararescueman. Like I had stated earlier, I had always had a desire to help people and when I read the information on what a Pararescueman does, it just clicked. All the diving and jumping out planes appeals to me, but it really has more to do with being able to go in an save someone no matter what the conditions. Also, I love being pushed beyond my limits and the fact that no matter how good you are at something, someone is always pushing you to be better. That is something that I absolutely love.

I first met with the recruiter the week before my 27th birthday. I drove 2 hours to see a recruiter, because the office 10 minutes away from me would not discuss joining with the goal of being a Pararescueman because I was too old. I signed all the paperwork and started the process that day. I began training and after several months was able to pass the PAST. However, because of some significant debt I had accumulated, some paperwork was held up. I paid the debts off, but by the time everything was all set, my recruiter called and said they would not be able to get me to Basic before my 28th birthday. So two months ago, I had to change direction a little and decided to join the Air National Guard in New York, and become a Pararescueman with the 106th. I still have not taken a PAST or gone to MEPS in this year long journey, but I have kept my motivation and just keep working. I know this was a long post and I look forward to feedback/correction.


----------



## Avla24 (Apr 8, 2014)

Good Afternoon gentlemen,



My name is Austin and I am currently a 22 year-old Sergeant in the United States Marine Corps. I enlisted two months after I graduated high school. I joined the Corps because I wanted to make a difference and be a part of the Marine legacy. As almost every Marine will tell you I wanted to “run and gun” and do “Marine things”, but through my own naive attitude as a 18 year-old first generation military member I allowed myself to but put in an MOS that I did not truly desire to be in. That is neither here nor there but instead of being upset at the Corps I decided to make the best of it and become the best at my job. I still have a lingering urge to peruse my dream to become SOF.

When I came into the Corps I was only about 150 pounds soaking wet and I knew that there was a huge disadvantage being that small. I knew I had to grow in order to make it. Over the last four years I changed my diet and hit the gym pretty regularly and now I stand at 195 pounds. That, I believe will give me a much better base to build upon to reach my goal.

I love being a Marine and I could not think of joining the ranks of another branch, so if I want to be SOF then MARSOC is the way to go. I am currently deployed to Afghanistan on my second tour and I have just contacted the recruiter to see what, if anything, I can do while being deployed. I know I have to pass a Naval Special Warfare medical screening as well as and administrative package to even get an A&S date. As I have said I have been training pretty intensely to get ready for the selection process (minus swimming which is a huge part of the process). I am hoping to be able to complete my package while I am in country and have a date for A&S Phase 1 and eventually the actual selection course and when I return to the states and finish my preparation.

As for why I want to be a team member, the answer is simply summed up into one word: Brotherhood. There is nothing that I can imagine that is as satisfying as going into a dangerous situation and know for a 100% fact that the man to your left and your right has your back and would do anything for you and vice versa. The men I have met in the Corps will be some of my closest friends for the rest of my life, but there is an even tighter knit group that I desire to be a part of. I want to do intense training packages, learn survival skills, and go to exotic places, but most of all no matter where I go or what I do, I will have my brothers right next to me. Where ever they go, I will go. Whatever they do, I will do no matter what the danger or consequences. There is nothing more admirable in my eyes than being a team member.

Thank you for your time and consideration.


----------



## mm23 (Apr 9, 2014)

Good afternoon ladies and gentlemen,

My name is Marco and I am currently finishing up my second semester in college. I will admit that my desire to serve came out of subsequent brainwashing through every shitty war movie that hollywood, even shittier video games that have all culminated in, and you guessed it; airsofting plus the proverbial phrase"it looks pretty easy, so why not?" Well that went away when I was looking into different avenues into finding a way to pay for college when an AFROTC pamphlet showed up to my door which got me interested in the military but weeks later, I got a Navy SWCC pamphlet which I thought looked much cooler. 

Nowadays, I see it as my duty as an American to put something back into the system and give back to the freedom I have been taking for granted. I think college right now will pay dividends so I can expand my horizons and learn something useful for the future. So for the next four years, I will be studying and enjoying life just as it has been on this thread!

I have no service preference but I am very interested in becoming a SOF medic. After reading Battle Ready by Mark Donald, I knew it was the thing I wanted to do and the prospect of becoming a physician assistant also appealed to me. I think the only thing that could hold me back is my vision. I have 20/300 uncorrected in both eyes and I have to feel out which SOF units I could try out for.

I still have time and I hope to utilize the resources provided by this site to make an informed decision.


----------



## 2-1 Alpha (May 8, 2014)

Hey everyone,
Last time I posted was almost 2 years ago (intro post). A lot has happened since then, so here is a quick recap. I served in the Army on active duty as an infantryman in C co. 2-14,
10th Mountain Division and in A co 161, 81st infantry out of Kent WA. After I exited the service I thought I was completely done with service. Shortly after leaving somehow I got bit by a bug of sorts. That bug bite grew into an itch which festered into an obsession. I do not know where or how it started but I could not, and still cannot stop thinking about Army Special Forces. I started training in 2011 and eventually attended an SFRE in WV in sept, 2012 after having moved to VA for all the wrong reasons. I did not make it, no excuses, plain and simple. Fast forward to spring of 2013 I moved back to PA and continued going to school for my under grad in biology. While going to school I continued to train for the next SFRE, focusing and improving on my weaknesses from the previous SFRE. After contacting the nearest SF detachment I went to an SFRE in sept, 2013 and performed well enough to be invited onto the training detachment pending my enlistment back into the service. After waiting 8 months to enlist I finally was able to enlist back into the service today at 1300, and I even got to keep my rank. The reason for the lengthy  process was the wait time for my waiver to be approved for surgery that was performed in 2005 while on active duty. It has been a long process just getting my foot in the door, now the journey can finally begin.


----------



## Kemba415 (May 12, 2014)

Greetings gentlemen,

I'm a 21 year old student currently attending the local community college.

I've been interested in all things military for about as long as I can remember. It wasn't until senior year in high school that I seriously thought about joining. Since then I would think about it off and on all the while going through community college taking a credit here or there but not doing much, and not knowing where my life was going. 

Finally this past April I signed an 18x contract. I want to be SF because I want to push myself. I want to be part of a close knit group of guys where everyone strives to be better at their job everyday. I want to receive the best training in the military and feel confident that the guys on my team and myself, can deal with a variety of situations and bring every man home. I want to make a difference in a local population teaching everything I know to them and watch them grow into a formidable fighting force that can take care of of their own country and fight whatever oppressive regime they might be facing. I want to have the camaraderie of having a new family of 11 other guys who will risk their life for each other because they know every man would do the same for them. I want to become and live with the best men the military has to offer.


----------



## Traah221 (Jun 24, 2014)

Greetings to whom it may concern,

My name is Weston Hites, I am currently a 21 year old Airman First Class, stationed in Misawa, Japan.

I was dead set on the military as a Senior in 2011, and thanks to an ASVAB score of 97, I was given a pass for being underweight for my height during my initial DEP visit. I was 130 lbs at 6'0", and met the bare minimum of 133 lbs in the two weeks before leaving for Basic Training on February 14, 2012. By the end of Basic two months later, I weighed in at 168 lbs, had reduced my run time to a 10:31 mile and a half, 56 PU, 65 SU. I have been striving to improve my fitness, scoring a 95.1 on my first PT test, and a 95.4 on my most recent one in April, currently at a weight of 178 lbs, still far under what I would prefer.

Now, though, on to my partial rant, and my convictions for wanting to join this board.

 My AFSC as of right now is 2W051, Munitions Systems Specialist, specifically, a precision guided munitions/flight line delivery crew chief for the past two years. While thankful for being able to serve in any capacity, I have spent my time with a feeling that I am not doing nearly enough. Put simply, I know that as I sit here working a 9 to 5 job, regardless of the perceived level of focus it takes, there are young men and women, younger than me, and often of a lower rank, earning less for their service, fighting for their lives and the lives of others. Every time I've been thanked for my service, or had favors done for me on account of a uniform, all I could think of were the true warriors that didn't get this free food I'm receiving, because they're out doing the real mission right now. I am sick and tired of seeing every new batch of junior enlisted airmen that come here with a silver spoon up their ass, expecting to be treated with respect that they have not earned, and to be given special treatment for simply having not screwed up in training. I was posed a question this very week by another member of my shop, when I called his co workers out for having done a terrible job during an inspection, strip, and repainting of a missile. 

"Why do you have to be such a perfectionist?"

That question made me realize exactly why I am striving to become a TACP, and future JTAC this coming fiscal year. It infuriates me to be asked, mockingly, why I am _daring to do my job properly. _I want nothing more than to be a member of a community that prides itself on attention to detail, rewards members for hard work, and constantly pushes each other to be better. I hope that one day, through gallons of sweat and blood, I  might let even one young man or woman go home safely, because I, and the men I hope to work with, did our jobs to perfection.


----------



## BeFree (Jun 30, 2014)

Hello everyone,

First, a little about my career as of this far. I have deployed to OEF 3 times for a total of 27 months with combat arms as a line medic. On my second deployment I got hurt in an IED blast, shortly thereafter I had the great joy of seeing the local SF teams use our base as a jump-off  point for some missions. My PFC self was in utter awe of the confidence and love for each other these man had for both the brother hood, and their jobs.

Enough sappy shit, on to my reasoning. I have wanted to go SF ever since I joined the army, up until recently though, I was under the impression that I was unable to due to being red green color deficient. Come to find out that is waiverable, second, there was a third test that I easily passed. Now knowing that I can go to SFAS I am doing everything I can to increase both my chances of selection, as well as getting the MOS I want, 18D. I have always felt a calling to the brotherhood and love of the Special Forces Community, I really want to be with a group of people that not only volunteered, but had to prove they truly wanted to be there. Those are the people I want in the foxhole to my left and right.


----------



## Six-Two (Sep 7, 2014)

Per TLDR20's instructions, mini bio and why I want to be SOF:

I'm 27, civilian. Freelance cameraman by trade, which has enabled me to put some extra stamps in the passport. I speak fluent English, Spanish, and Catalan, some French and Italian, and I'm trying to decide between Russian and Mandarin next. Then again, it might wind up being Pashto.

I want to join SF because I want to be tested, honed, and set loose with freedom of tack entrusted only to a very, very select few. I want the trust of the eleven guys around me. I want the responsibility. I want to use the skills in creating relationships across cultures that I've developed traveling all my life. I want to understand the people I'm putting my life on the line to help, and I want them to work with me to extinguish the threat to our collective livelihood. I want to sit on a ridge in a very strange place and feel right at home, knowing that any obstacle is within the capability of the unit to traverse. I want to look back on a life well lived and know that I did my best standing next to the best. 

Hope that's not too theatrical, but shit - that's how I feel. I've never felt at home at home.


----------



## Raptor (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm a Junior in High School and aged 16. For as long I can remember, I've wanted to be in the military. At first, when I was 6, it was for the reason that I thought that it looked cool. Those reasons have obviously matured over the years and now I want to join because I'm a patriotic person, the sense of brotherhood that the military has and I want to be apart of something bigger than myself. As for why I want to be a PJ specifically, it mainly has to do with their mission. The idea of saving lives instead of taking them, but not being afraid to take a few in order to save the right people has taken its hold on me, I guess you could say. I've also read that it's the people that you don't save that you remember and I would prefer to be able to save as many as I can. I feel that being a PJ is the best way to do that and after reading None Braver, my determination to become one has only increased.


----------



## NCarolina516 (Dec 7, 2014)

Hello,

My original intro is here: https://shadowspear.com/vb/threads/introduction.21745/#post-360613
but here's a little background on me: I'm a 22 year old college grad with a BS in biology.  I took the MCAT last year, but ultimately decided that I need to pursue my dreams, not the dreams that others have for me. I've been interested in medicine (emt-b cert) and special operations for a long time now.  I think my interest in serving mainly stems from playing competitive sports growing up.  I had a few coaches that instilled a serious work ethic in me and taught me to hold myself to a higher standard.  I miss the teams, the blood, sweat, and tears of training, the push to be better, and to do better.  Another thing I really miss is mentoring the younger guys, and teaching them what my coaches taught me. I read the Warrior Ethos and Gates of Fire after graduation, and I really identified with it.  I want to be put through the crucible.  I've always kept myself in good shape by training, running, and swimming, for no real reason other than in the back of my mind I think I always wanted to serve.  I just finished reading The Mission, The Men and Me, and I'm about half way through Get Selected for Special Forces.  I've made up my mind that I want to be an 18D, and now I'm soaking up as much knowledge about the Special Forces as I can.  I went and talked to a recruiter last week, and I found it really helpful to talk face to face.  I was hoping one of the recruiters would have experience in Special Ops so that they could possibly mentor me, but no luck.  

I live fairly close to Fort Bragg and was hoping I could possibly meet up with current or former SF soldiers.  If anyone would be willing to talk about their experience in SF, I'll gladly buy the beers or bourbon.

As far as training goes, my week typically goes like this (830-530 I'm at work):
Monday: AM Swim   PM Cals, weighted cals, or upper body
Tuesday: AM Run (3-5 miles 6.5-7 min mile pace)     PM Deadlifts and lower body work
Wednesday: Active Recovery Day AM Swim   PM Yoga (major improvements in flexibility)
Thursday: AM Run (3-5 miles)    PM Cals
Friday:  Run/Ruck or Rest day
Saturday: Cals and Swim
Sunday:  Light core work and stretching.  (I try to stretch after most workouts and foam roll a few times a week.)

My best 1.5 mile time is 8:50, 3.1 mile time is 19:30, 5 mile is 35:xx.
Pushups are typically in the 55-60 range for two minutes.  (I'm working on this, and its been a while since I've tested them)
Pullups are 14.
Situps are ~70.
4 mile ruck is 56 mins (45#)  (Hiked like 12 miles in the mountains of NC (linville gorge) last weekend with a 50# pack over the course 3 days, really opened my eyes to taking care of my feet)
500 yd swim is sub 10 mins
(My focus had been on the PAST until the last month)

I appreciate the time if you made it down here, its definitely been cathartic to put all of this down in writing.  If any others are from the Wilmington area and want to meet up for some training, PM me.

Thank You,
V


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm an 18D in Durham that drinks, I got a buddy that was an 18E in CHapel Hill that also drinks for free and tells stories.


----------



## Jay (Dec 7, 2014)

vandoros said:


> Hello,
> 
> My original intro is here: https://shadowspear.com/vb/threads/introduction.21745/#post-360613
> but here's a little background on me: I'm a 22 year old college grad with a BS in biology.  I took the MCAT last year, but ultimately decided that I need to pursue my dreams, not the dreams that others have for me. I've been interested in medicine (emt-b cert) and special operations for a long time now.  I think my interest in serving mainly stems from playing competitive sports growing up.  I had a few coaches that instilled a serious work ethic in me and taught me to hold myself to a higher standard.  I miss the teams, the blood, sweat, and tears of training, the push to be better, and to do better.  Another thing I really miss is mentoring the younger guys, and teaching them what my coaches taught me. I read the Warrior Ethos and Gates of Fire after graduation, and I really identified with it.  I want to be put through the crucible.  I've always kept myself in good shape by training, running, and swimming, for no real reason other than in the back of my mind I think I always wanted to serve.  I just finished reading The Mission, The Men and Me, and I'm about half way through Get Selected for Special Forces.  I've made up my mind that I want to be an 18D, and now I'm soaking up as much knowledge about the Special Forces as I can.  I went and talked to a recruiter last week, and I found it really helpful to talk face to face.  I was hoping one of the recruiters would have experience in Special Ops so that they could possibly mentor me, but no luck.
> ...



First off, I'm not SOF so take this with a grain of salt. Your mile and a half time isn't relavent in the Army. Focus on your APFT, taking the ASVAB and DLAB. Since you're a reader I doubt the DLAB will give you problems as long as you understand sentence structure, conjugations, nouns, pronouns, adjectives etc.  Your APFT needs to be all over a 300 or better. So push-ups should be in the 80+ range. Your 2 mile should be 13 minutes or less. With your 1-1/2 mile around 9 min then you're right on par. Keep up the good work. Your 4 mile is to the "standard" as sub 1 hour. But you have to hold that pace for 8 more miles. Time your 12-mile and post up.

Ruck a lot, run a lot, do a ton of calisthenics and do high intensity training/crossfit style workouts. Ideally, follow military athlete Monday through Friday. Stack a ruck improvement program on top of that and mix in calisthenics. Your regimen isn't bad, but get used to a heavy ruck on your back all day every day. So rucking needs to be 2/3 days a week.

If you don't want to pay for mil athlete ($30/month) then follow "get selected" to the letter and go knock out basic. Don't forget to enjoy life prior to boot bro. Training is hella important but don't forget to live life.


----------



## Wrestler_1 (Dec 11, 2014)

Hi. I'm Thomas, 19 years old, and like most teenagers are working through a whole lot of confusion.
 I have a lot of familial things I'm working out, as well as some other things. But I do know one thing, 100%; my desire to save people and defend others. That has been my dream for as  far back as I can remember. Reading stories of various SOF personnel, and seeing the brotherhood that is put into place, is something no one can truly understand unless you're a part of it. I have been through my fair share of athletic teams and have made friendships that I hope will never die, and seeing and reading about the memories and lasting bonds men have made in those coveted units drives me to be a part of it. In my younger years, I wanted to join the Army. Then the Marines. Then the Air Force. Then the Navy. Then finally back to the Army, where I made my final decision that I would become a member of the coveted 75th Ranger Regiment. I, like TLDR20, researched many different jobs. In every single branch I picked jobs that I felt I could best do(Air Force PJs, Navy Rescue Swimmers, Army combat medic, Navy Corpsman). What do all of those have in common? I was always looking for jobs that held both my desire to save people, and my desire to kick ass. After a long and dreadful process with MEPS, which resulted in my disqualification, 3 different recruiters, and 2 years on research, I finally looked into the 75th Ranger Regiment. As soon as I saw that 68W was an acceptable MOS, my eyes light up. Here was something I had a shot at, and where I felt a could make a contribution to something bigger than myself. I was torn, however, between 11b and 68W. It was in my heart to save people, but it was also in my heart to shoot bad guys in the face. My parents might not feel the same way I do, but that is something I must get through personally. I cannot secure an Option 40 on my initial contract, due to a medical waiver, but having to fight for it during AIT only fuels my desire to be the best and put in 110% to reach my goal.

I was told by my 5th grade teacher, "Success is earned, never given. Always work above what is needed and you will do great things." That burned into my mind and will always be a part of my ethos.

Thank you for all that are reading.


----------



## ChrismerPoole (Dec 13, 2014)

There are many reasons someone joins the military. Some join for college. Some join because they have no where else to go. Some join to serve. To the people that join to serve their country are the most respected in my aspect of view. Then there are the people that will dedicate everything they have to become the best at something. They will give up sleep to train. 
My story is that  I have wanted to join the Marine Corps since I was a kid. I realized at around 8th grade that being the best is what I wanted to become very good at. I excelled in sports and freshmen year I stumbled across Marine Corps Recon. I researched it for about a week or 2 and thats all I need to know this is what I want to dedicate my life to. After that I started the intense grind everyday to help prepare for it. But this post isnt about the work the person is putting it to get what they want its the why. None of my family was really military expect for my Grandpa who was in the navy. I have no footsteps to follow so why not make your own? If you have the mentality and the personality to want to become the best of the best then Special Forces will treat you right. A Green Beret I spoke to one time told me something very simple. You get what you put in. That is branded into my head ever since. So now I look to find information on SOF and help to prepare me before I leave. I am a senior in Highscool(contracted for Recon) Been in DEP for 6 months.


----------



## Kaiba (Dec 18, 2014)

I have this in my about me section. I am pasting it just because I feel that it captures me pretty well. So you might see it like 3 more times around the forum. I added a little for originality . Sorry for the long post. I like to write.

Brought up in the Chicago land area, my parents were a bit to protective. No quarrels just different experience is all. It ended up slowing me down in the essence of growing up. What I mean is, there were a lot of chances that I did not get to make my own choices, instead they were made up for me by my parents. Looking out for me of course but their visions were not mine. In my early age, I was not what some would come to say as "normal." Anti-social is what I would call it. Not the personality disorder! hah. I was afraid of failure. In ALL aspects of life. So I isolated myself up until senior year of high school. I'm all good now though. Well at least I think so. What brings me to his site is a goal or dream, whatever you wanna call it; of a military career in SOF as special operation combat medic. I love science and the human body. The human anatomy something I'm good at. What started the military idea was my buddy, who I almost joined the Marines with (thankfully not... no disrespect. Just no medical field is all :) ). It eventually transformed into wanting SOF because of the human desire, and my own of not being at the bottom. I hated it down there. And because of Navy SEAL books and watching to many movies... I can't lie. A turning point was when I was entrusted with a jobs and let the people down. The combined weight of not being able to accomplish a task at hand got to a breaking point. On top of all the other added weight in life.  I hated that feeling. So. Much. Around Jr. year I trained myself mentally and later on after high school physically. Now I want challenges and the rewards that arise from striving higher then what I was the day before. I want all the rewards that come with achievement. Not material gains necessarily, its more of a metaphor. I'm here to break barriers and overcome obstacles while all at the same time helping people in all aspects. Medically, emotionally, physically, does not matter. I wanna be there on your worst day. Ill usher your suffering or we can get through it together. Ill do whatever it takes. Always. I don't like seeing people in pain. Bothers me so much. I could throw out a lot more cheesy quotes but i won't... So here I am. 22 years old and (almost) ready to enlist. The question is, "As what?" My issue at the moment is with contracts. End game is Army SF. I have certain pathways planed out in my about me section so I wont re post em. Take a look if you have time and let me know what you (the reader) think. 

Thanks for picking up the sword!
Ky B


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 20, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> I'm an 18D in Durham that drinks, I got a buddy that was an 18E in CHapel Hill that also drinks for free and tells stories.


I'm a PJ that drank and told stories with that 18D, and I am currently on my 5th deployment, 2nd in OEF this year. Not drinking, genrerally being pissed about that fact.


----------



## Pajco (Feb 14, 2015)

Hi everyone, I've been a ghost on here for a while and I finally decided it's about time to express why it is that I not only want to go into the military after college but also join the ranks of special operations. When I first joined this site in high school, my sights were set upon being Navy SEAL. I was convinced that being a SEAL was all I wanted to do and didn't really give any other branch any research. This however changed when amlove21 made his post about thinking about a backup plan. I was so set on being a SEAL I tried to keep the washout rate in the back of my mind and never really thought about not making it. This is when I made the realization if I didn't make it which lets be real is a statistical odd, there wasn't one job in the Navy that would suit my interests. Nothing but respect for the Navy but there just was no interest for me outside the SEALs. It was a very all or nothing path and as I matured I accepted shit happens in selection whether it be injuries or not making the cut, not just dor. It was at this time I expanded my research to other branches. It was around this time I found out my great uncle fought as a Ranger at Point Du Hoc in WWll. I decided to give the Rangers some research and was surprised how much their rich history, and capabilities appealed to me. Dick Couch's book Sua Sponte did an outstanding job of not just giving the reader a view of what RASP is like but also the Ranger's amazing history. I now have my sights set on service with the 75th Ranger Regiment. My aspiration not only motivates me to get through college and all the work that goes with it but also through all the pain in the ass that comes with being a college football player. When we had morning lifts I had to get up at 5:00 am five days a week for 8 weeks to go get my ass kicked at our workouts. It was nothing compared to what I will face at selection but it definitely helped me understand that stuff is only as bad as you make it. Going there tired as hell and laughing with my teammates as we got our asses kicked really changed my mindset on adversity and keeping your goals at 25m. I didn't look at it as 8 weeks of hell but I took it week by week and managed to make it to all but one lift because I was sick and made the dumb mistake of forgetting to set my alarm. I did not say this to impress anyone because all you current or former service members would laugh at that in comparison to selection let alone basic. I just wanted to express how much of an impact my ambitions have already had on my life and that I take everything from a 15 page paper to morning lifts as obstacles to help prepare me for the time I go on to selection. I hope three years from now I can don that coveted tan beret and join the elite ranks of those I currently aspire to be. Lastly, I want to thank all you people who donate so much of your time to help us wannabes whether that help is advice or whipping our asses into shape when we're out of line.


----------



## Six-Two (Feb 18, 2015)

TL, NEP (Not Enough Punctuation);DR, but welcome to the boards.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 21, 2015)

Six-Two said:


> TL, NEP (Not Enough Punctuation);DR, but welcome to the boards.



Excuse me?
TLDR20 is an Admin on this site, the creator of this thread, and an 18D.   Who the hell are you, and what makes you special enough to think you can do anything but post an intro about where you want to go in an SOF unit?

Check yourself, your attitude and your penchant for correcting non-existent issues at the door.

Next time, a formal warning with points will be your reward.


----------



## Six-Two (Feb 21, 2015)

TL;DR is common parlance for too long, didn't read. Wasn't intending to invoke a member's name, was in reference to Pajco's post that was devoid of line breaks, and his first post, hence the "Welcome to the boards." I know who TLDR20 is and respect his posts. If you don't want me to post anything else in here, I won't.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 21, 2015)

Six-Two said:


> TL;DR is common parlance for too long, didn't read. Wasn't intending to invoke a member's name, was in reference to Pajco's post that was devoid of line breaks, and his first post, hence the "Welcome to the boards." I know who TLDR20 is and respect his posts. If you don't want me to post anything else in here, I won't.



How fucking stupid do you think I am that I (as a former SF Soldier) do not know what TL; DR means?  Your post did not reference anything but TL(not enough punctuation)DR you did not use @user, nor quote the post and snip it down.

This was not the OPs (Pajco) first post, just his first post in this subforum, or is attention to detail beyond you?  Look at a profile if you are unsure.

And why would you welcome somebody in the Mentor area, save it for the Introduction area, or can you not differentiate between the two?  It's not like they have different sub-forums with which they are associated or anything.

Are you in an SOF pipeline?  Are you posting an intro here in order to get accepted into the mentor program (note - I am one of the mentors, a mod in the mentor area, and a mod on the site) or are you going to join the military?

I refreshed myself with your profile, intro and other posts, prior to responding to  both of these posts.   You stated 6 months ago that you were going to join the military in an SOF capacity in 12 months - it's half gone - so, nut the fuck up or shut the fuck up Mr. Cameraman, Volunteer and Traveler.

If you are not in the mentor program, and have no intention of joining the mentor program; are not current nor former SOF and have no guidance to give due to no experience, you should not have posted here in the first place.

I do not care how butt hurt and outraged you get reading this, I've pissed off better people than you more than once.


----------



## AWP (Feb 21, 2015)

Six-Two said:


> TL, NEP (Not Enough Punctuation);DR, but welcome to the boards.


 
What does this bring to the discussion and why did you feel compelled to post?

Also, for anyone reading this, wannabes correcting wannabes... Might as well have the leader of Best Korea calling out the Taliban for violating human rights. In other words, don't be "that guy."


----------



## Dienekes (Feb 22, 2015)

Gentlemen,

I am 21 years old with a little over 2 years left until I graduate from college. After that, I will be enlisting with an 18x contract and the ultimate goal of making it to Army Special Forces. 

The story: I was very sheltered until I graduated high school. Not necessarily sheltered from the real world, but rather the opportunities that are out there. Because of that I was eventually led into a path that made sense for most people. I couldn't find any fault with it so I ran with it. I took advantage of a great opportunity and went to college. I made pretty decent grades, but never truly excelled because my heart just wasn't in it. I was content that I was gonna get a job and work for the rest of my life while hopefully doing something cool, making good money, and having some fun along the way. Nothing wrong with that, but I found that it's not for me. 

Then, while in college, I met a guy that received a contract to try and make it as a SEAL. Since I was a kid, I have always been enamored with the military in movies and everything. Blowing shit up is cool, but my favorite parts were the scenes where you could tell who the true professional was. That guy had confidence, honor, integrity, and most of all, a sense of purpose. However, growing up, I never met a soul that had ever served in the military, or I if I did, it was a brief mention about how a friend knew someone serving because their 3rd cousin's friend's boyfriend was serving or some shit like that, nothing concrete. It just wasn't something that even seemed like an opportunity. This guy was actually going to do it which lent some credibility to it. The military finally materialized into a concrete possibility. After that, I did A LOT of researching and narrowing down of what I wanted to do. Then, I found it. I discovered Army Special Forces and the SF mission, and something just clicked. I will definitely serve in the military in some capacity because I truly believe that I have found my calling, that deep desire inside that draws you in regardless of the hardship it entails, but come hell or high water, I will be doing everything possible to make it in SF. 

The mission: For now, I'm channeling that desire to excel in finishing up my degree and  training the mind and the body in as many ways as I can find to prepare me for what lies ahead. 
Thank you


----------



## Lionshare (Mar 15, 2015)

Why SF?

I seem to have a slightly different answer every time I am asked this. The short answer is in the final stanza -

I really didn't know too much about Special Forces until I started looking into it last December. As soon as I saw the motto I knew that is was home. "To Liberate the Oppressed" - nothing comes close to that in any other part of the military. Almost every principle that I value is valued in Special Forces and the mission of SF is something I really believe in - and like how I felt as a Paramedic - if I can put the work in to be prepared to be there for my team and the mission when they need to depend on me - then that's what I want to do.

Long answer to a short question -
I still have a very long way to go.

Best
Jake


----------



## Jäger (Apr 8, 2015)

Good day to you all,

I joined ShadowSpear several months ago with the goal of cramming as much information into my mind as possible.  I also saw the site as being user friendly and it seems like everyone here is willing to help one another out.  I just recently finished Marine Corps Recruit Training and will be going to SOI/ITB as soon as my leave is up.  I've always been fascinated by the military, and in recent years special operations.  I found this site while researching the Marine Raiders.  My ultimate goal in the Marines is to make it into the Recon and/or MARSOC community.  I'm a recent college student and decided to take a break from my studies to pursue my dream of becoming a U.S. Marine and pushing myself beyond my comfort zone.  I have strong support from my Family and Friends, and with my faith in God I am ready to tackle the goals in my life.  I will thrive to be the best Warrior I can become in these coming years.  To watch the back of my brothers and sisters in the Corps, have honor and do nothing to discredit this nation.  I am committed to my goals, and hope to become apart of the special operations community.  I am planning on screening for Recon at SOI/ITB, and taking it from there. 

Thank you all for your sacrifices and service.


----------



## EgyptianMagician (Apr 9, 2015)

Good evening,

My goal is to attend, complete and be selected at SFAS. The reason why, this is something I truly believe in. The role Special Forces play around the world is something I am drawn to. It is something I have been aroused to the entire 8 years I've served in the military. I don't have a lot of goals, just a few important one. The most important one is donning that green beret one day and doing whatever it takes to get there. I appreciate your time and look forward to learning from each and everyone of you posting here.


----------



## AfroNinja267 (Apr 9, 2015)

Hello.

My name is Brandon. As I have already expressed on this site, I'm more worried about becoming an 11b in the Army at this point then getting selected at SFAS or any SOF pipeline. I do not want to jump the gun too soon, so I will not make any bold statements like, "I'm 15, and I already know I am going to make an awesome Ranger despite not having a single year of military experience under my belt!" and instead I plan on focusing on my current goal of enlisting out of high school. However, I would be lying if I said that neither being a Ranger or a Green Beret interested me, so I felt compelled to post an intro here in the pursuit of being surrounded by like-minded individuals. 

With that being said, I have to go finish my bio homework


----------



## Jax (Apr 14, 2015)

Good evening, Shadowspear. 
I posted an intro a while back, but to introduce myself, I'm a 16-year-old junior in high school with the long term goal of becoming a Navy SEAL. I have wanted to be a SEAL for a while now, but for the last couple months I have been digging deep for my true motivation, something more than "looking cool" or "being the best of the best". Hopefully this turns out in text as well as I have it pictured in my head.

I have always been fascinated with the military. My father has been in the Marine Corps longer than I've been alive, and I've always looked up to him as someone who's disciplined and a physical stud. Although he has influenced me a lot in life, he has not influenced my goal of becoming a SEAL. I have nothing to prove to anybody other than myself. 

I aspire to be a part of the SEAL teams because of their wide variety of missions and capabilities to operate in any environment. I also admire their ethos of earning their Trident everyday. I want to push myself to my limits and exceed them daily with other highly motivated individuals on my side. I know that BUD/S training is just the beginning and that, provided I make it through, I'd continue to be pushed to my limits at a Team. Each day I'd become better than I was the day before.

As far as why I deserve to be a part of the SOF community; I don't. This is also why I'm attracted to the special operations community; nothing is given and everything is earned. Simply put, I haven't done anything yet that sets me apart from any of the other dozens of thousands of SOF wannabees out there. Each one thinks that they'll never quit and that they'll make it through. In my perspective, this is pretty cocky as they have never been tested like they will at their respective training, just as I'll never truly know what BUD/S is like until I hopefully get there. IF I do manage to secure a slot at BUD/S, my mission is not to "never quit", but to give everything 100% effort and if the stars align and I don't get injured, in trouble, or performance-dropped, etc.,  I'll hopefully make it through. I have a big heart, a decently-functioning brain, but at BUD/S my true mettle will be tested. 

Hopefully I haven't come across as a cocky wannabee who hasn't done sh*t in life yet, but thinks they have it all planned out. If I have, please let me know and I'll resume my position at the bottom of the totem pole. 25m target is finishing the homework I've been putting off to type all of this.


----------



## KODY (Apr 15, 2015)

Evening gentlemen,
I've been looking through this forum reading everyone's reason for wanting to be apart of the Special Operations community and thought I'd give my reason. 
First about me I am a senior in high school and I am in the DEP for the Air Force. I recently got a contract to leave May 5 for TACP. 
My whole life I have known I wanted to be in the military, however my problem was I never knew what I wanted to do. One day I'd want to be a Marine, the next a Navy SEAL and so on. As I got older and my time to decide what I wanted to do with my life started to get shorter, I sat down with my self and asked "why do you want to join. Be honest with your self". The thing that kept coming to my mind is I wanna do what I can to help and do what I can to bring someone home.
When I made the decision to join the Air Force I wanted to do either PJ or CCT, unfortunately my eyes DQ me from both jobs. My buddy told me about TACP so I started looking into the job and I was hooked. 
Seeing something I did all the coordination for and me putting those bombs on targets may have saved the lives of many in my eyes is very rewarding.


----------



## Rick Rojas (Apr 19, 2015)

Good Morning/Evening Gentlemen.

Ive been a member of SS for a while now mostly lurking, reading and learning from posts to different posts. I am currently OCONUS in support of OIR and I am coming close to the end of my first contract with the Guard and finally have the opportunity to re-class (since there aren't really any Heavy equipment mechanics in Regiment) and start my path into the SOF community . My 25m target is improving my physical condition, in the past 2 months i have lost 30 lbs and decreased my two miles by around 10 minutes, my end goal in the next 6 months is to complete 15 pull ups, 80 PU, 80 SU and 2 miles in 15:00min and 5 miles in 40 minutes or less. There is absolutely no excuse for even having to improve that, i totally and completely take the blame for letting event from my personal life to impact my career in the Army. Fortunately, at least in my opinion, it is never too late to get back in track. 

My dream is to become a member of the 75th Ranger Regiment, the reason why have chosen this specific path in the SOF community is because they are in my opinion, the tip of the spear. I believe that the regiment is an amazing giant family that trains, learns and motivates each other to be the best of the best and they have always held up the standard where as other units in the regular army have not. Another motivator is my father, he was a member of the Venezuelan Special Forces, Airborne, Sniper, Jungle and Mountain school qualified, he has always been a big inspiration and role model to me. 

Any help, tips, and guidance is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Wannabe23 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I hope to be part of the Air Force Pararescue program. I have always enjoyed helping others, whether it be with homework, exercise, or even just talking through things. I love being a part of a team, be it a sports team or at a workplace, working to complete a task that would be otherwise impossible if taken on by an individual. I have always wanted to join the military in some kind of medical role, but I was unsure as to which branch and with what career field. I originally looked into the Army 68W with a goal of Special Forces. I had not done proper and thorough research, however, and after talking to and describing a "perfect job" to some Marines and Army folks, they told me to look into the Pararescue career field. I have always wanted to be the best I can be at whatever I do and in my mind Pararescue exemplifies everything I hope to become with everything I could hope to get from a job. 

Of course, when I first told my family they were pretty upset about it all, so I looked for medical careers and jobs outside of the military that would still resonate with my personal life goals of helping others. I had spent a few years working in my university's undergraduate biochemistry research labs and while I did enjoy the hands-on experience and mental challenge, it was not what I would want as a career. If given the choice, I would rather never work a desk job as I enjoy being physically stimulated and challenged in some way as well. Be careful what you wish for, right? 

Until this point, I had not had any experience with trauma care or emergency medical services. I decided to enroll in a first responder course at the local junior college while still working towards my bachelor's degree. While I understand that the course was not in any way a representation of what one could expect from Pararescue, the concepts, skills, and lessons presented in the class resonated within me. I began taking classes that EMT students would take with a short-term goal of becoming a registered EMT to get more of a taste of what Pararescue is about. I have also looked into the local Sheriff's Department's Search and Rescue and attended some of their meetings. I am in the process of being certified with NAUI for the entry level SCUBA certification and I love it. I just want to establish that I in no way am saying these things qualify myself more than anyone else for Pararescue. What these classes and experiences have done, however, was motivate me to pursue the career field of Pararescue.

I hate the idea of a family losing a loved one due to war or a sudden and unexpected accident. Whenever I see an accident on the side of the road or someone get hurt, I get frustrated knowing I am unable to do much, if anything at all. I want to be able to help people when they need it most. My grandfather, who served and was wounded in World War II in the Third Army under General Patton, never spoke of war to my cousins or myself. He had spoken to my father and my uncles about it though, and in turn they have spoken about it since my grandfather passed away. They always mention the emotional pain my grandfather would show when talking about his experiences, particularly when mentioning his fallen friends. If I can make a difference in one person's life so that they would not have to feel similar pain, but instead feel joy knowing their friend made it out at least somewhat ok, I would consider my life complete and anything more than that would be a blessing. I hate letting others down, especially if the fault is directly my own. I understand there is the combat aspect of Pararescue, and I am not saying I will deal with it perfectly, but I am hopeful that with proper training and mentorship I could be ready to cope with it.

Hopefully I do not come across as cocky or arrogant because I know I am just a turd at this point but hopefully this post allows you all to see why I want to make it into Pararescue. These reasons may not be valid to some, but they are to me. 

My PAST numbers standing at 5'9" weighing 180 pounds at ~11% body fat:

- 2 x 25 meter subsurface swim: pass
- 500 meter swim 8:58
- 1.5 mile run 9:29
- 15 pull-ups with palms facing outward
- 75 sit-ups 
- 71 push-ups

Additional tests I have done:

12 mile ruck at 55 pounds dry: 2 hours 58 minutes
5 mile run: 39:37
3 mile run: 21:39

Lots of work to be done and I have been smoked enough times already to know that I am no PT warrior by any means, especially with finning, but I am hoping to learn a lot from this community. 

I have taken the ASVAB and have qualified for Pararescue in that way.

I wanted to give as clear and as insightful of a post on my motives and background as possible but after reading it over I feel like I just made a classic "tl;dr" post. If anyone has any questions, I would love to answer them.

Thank you all for reading and have a good day.

Wannabe23


----------



## Caramel McNasty (Apr 23, 2015)

Good Evening everyone,

It's always been a passion of mine since I was young to make meaning of my life. I've always felt the need for having a purpose and making a difference, making the sacrifice no one else is willing to make. I will seeking this until I know for a fact that I have reached my place in this life. I will not settle for less. I have not lived the worst childhood, but coming up I had a bad situation at home and moved out at the age of 15. It was not easy because I moved to a different city without a place to live. I spent about the first 3 or 4 weeks finding random places to sleep like an apartment complex that had a basement I used to sneak into at night when everyone was asleep, it was only meant for storage I believe. Through God's good grace, I landed a job and met the right contact who let me live at an apartment complex as long as I paid rent.

I did not graduate high school due to the fact that I had to work 39 hours a week, (I couldn't work more because minors could not work full time at least in Iowa) to keep my apartment and my school kicked my out because of my attendance. Despite the fact that the days I did go, I passed all of my tests and my teachers always wondered why I never was at school. I had to explain to them that I had to wake up around 04:25 on most of the school days just to walk to Culver's (my job at the time) just so I could make it to work by 06:00 because the buses did not operate that early. They thought I was unheard of being at that age and dealing with a situation like that, but I would always say I couldn't be the only one. I lot of the people I have encountered did what they could to help my situation and I am grateful for them, but I realize that I'm the one who made it happen for me.

I don't wish to pour out my whole life story on this post. I only mean to state that I am no stranger to hard work, living off of nothing, sleep deprivation, and a drive to continue despite what situation you are going through. I have not been through anything compared to what are Special Forces/Special Operations personnel have gone through training or down range, but I am willing to do what it takes to join the ranks. I have been searching for contacts to help me pursue my dream to retrain into TACP or CCT. I hear the two career field are close, except for CCT has to go through Air Traffic Controlling certification. I have been looking at the PAST test also and I am getting my body into a better shape than what it was when I went through BMT. Here are my scores so far.

                                           BMT:                                      SECOND:
Weights:                           161                                          158
Height:                              71                                            71
Body Mass Ind:               22                                           22.4
Aerobic Time:                  9:55                                       11.25
Abs Score:                        30                                           31
Push ups:                          53                                           56
Sit ups:                              53                                           53
Composite score:            96.8                                       91.8

It there are any mentors, active or prior, that would like to give me tips, advise, or would like to give me a step by step guide on what to do to achieve my goal, I would be more than grateful and honored. Thank you and God Bless America.


----------



## CDG (Apr 26, 2015)

TACP and CCT have different doctrinal missions.  TACPs primarily exist to become JTACs and control Close Air Support (CAS).  CCTs have done a lot of that in OEF/OIF because there are not enough JTACs to go around, but it is not their doctrinal mission.


----------



## mmat (Apr 29, 2015)

Hello everyone,

A quick intro from me. Currently I am a in the National Guard. Instead of going active I went National Guard so that my wife could finish school. For full time work I teach at a middle school and coach wrestling. While I am happy where I am at in life. It is time for me to continue to follow my dream of being a SF soldier. I have been coming to this site for a while to gain advice ( epsicially the thread about "what every O needs to know"). All the advice has really helped my career and I fully expect it to for years to come. For what this site has already given me, thank you.


I choose to persue SF because of its mission. While DA is sexy and that is what everyone thinks about I really like the idea of by, thru, and with (FID and SR especially). I love teaching and the role that plays in SF. I have read several books about SOF and talked to my friends and mentors that are SOF and have been left with nothing but the best of impressions. I am humbled that I have been able to work with the groups of soldiers that I have and have been blessed by learning from some wonderful NCO's. The idea that someday I might be able to do the same with some of the best the Army can produce is nothing short of a dream come true. 25M goal I am working on locking down a date for the next SFRE with the 20th Group. Until then I'm PTing.


----------



## Wheeler93 (May 1, 2015)

Hello Everybody,

I am 21 years old, and am currently a Junior at the University of Oklahoma. I am majoring in Accounting, and have really enjoyed it since switching over from engineering. I plan on enlisting in the Army (hopefully with an 18x contract) after I graduate in Fall 2016.

A little on why I decided I wanted to join the military. Growing up in West Texas definitely got me started in the right direction. That region is very patriotic, and I always grew up having extreme respect for the military, and what they do. Although I always revered and respected military members, I did not decide that I wanted to enlist until about a year and 3 months ago. At that time I could not run 2 miles without walking, I am now running 2 miles in about 13:45. I know I still have a lot of work, and preparation to do before the time comes to enlist.

Why the interest in SF? I researched the various branches, and the opportunities each had for enlisted members. After a lot of studying, Army SF really caught my eye. The thing that really grabbed my attention was how self sufficient a SF ODA is. You could drop an 12 man team anywhere on the globe, and they would not only survive, but thrive in any environment. Other than that the FID aspect of the SF mission is really appealing to me, because I believe that if we can teach foreign armies to be better operationally, then we can keep more of our guys home, and out of harms way. 

I have a lot of time until I graduate, so until then my 25M target is too continue to get in better shape, and get good grades in my classes.

Mike


----------



## sah2117 (May 1, 2015)

Hello to all,

     In my introduction post to this site I stated that I was in the valley of decision between trying for Army Special Forces and Air Force Combat Control Teams. Since then I have decided on the CCT route. I feel like it is a better fit for me. 

     I have always felt like the military was where I would end up in life. I'm not really sure how to explain it. The idea of being a part of a team where everyone is held to such a high standard in everything they do has drawn me to it since I was a kid. It seems like it's never about an individual, it's always about the team. It's about being a part of something more than yourself. I've never been the person who has had a large quantity of friends; I have always had a small number of close friends that I can rely on and, more importantly, can rely on me. I want to be a part of a group that has similar interests and is willing to push themselves to and past their limits, to challenge each other on a day to day bases. I want to know what it feels like to be challenged and push myself way beyond my own limits because one day they are going to rely on me to get a job done and I want them to be able to have the confidence in me to do it. It's that brotherhood that I look at from the outside and want so bad to be a part of. To know that no matter what you have guys who will have your back when you need them to and to know that you have theirs equally as much. 

     As to why I chose CCT specifically, I think that what they do has a huge impact on the battlefield (not to say that other units do not). I read the book _Kill Bin Laden_ by Dalton Fury (along with the Air Force's job description, SOFREP's information, and various other sources) and he talked about how vital a role the Combat Controllers played in that mission and in general. Being able to drop those bombs or call in close air support when needed is a huge asset for a team to have. Also their mission of being the first to go into unknown territory, clear the way, and establish airfields is crucial for the military to provide support and supplies to other operational units. I want to be able to do something I am interested in and something that has a direct impact on the success and safety of the men around me and I think being a Combat Controller would enable me to do just that.

     Currently I have taken the ASVAB and briefly talked to a recruiter about the process to join. I haven't filled out any paperwork yet, but plan on turning that in and getting an appointment at MEPS within the next few weeks. My recruiter told me that I must choose another job and sign a contract to be put in the DEP before I can try for a CCT contract. I haven't decided on that job yet, but I am thinking either EOD or some sort of engineering. Physically I am not where I need to be. My PAST scores are as follows:

     500 yard swim - 8:33
     1.5 mile run -      9:57
     Pull ups -             14
     Sit ups -               60
     Push ups -           42 FAIL (after that I started to stick my butt in the air while resting instead of                                                    keeping a flat back; total was 54)

I am currently following Rescue Athlete to get to where I need to be. My goals are as follows:

     500 yard swim - sub 8:00
     1.5 mile run -      sub 9:30
     Pull ups -            20+
     Sit ups -              80+
     Push ups -          80+

Thank you for your time,

Sean


----------



## Joachim (Jul 14, 2015)

My goal is to join the military via a SOF-contract in late 2016. As to why I want to join a SOF group, I have no clear answer. Since pressed for one, I would have to say ambition.  I want to make an impact larger than the average person. I want to reach my potential. As to why I want to be your teammate, that is simply because (assuming I get selected) we'll be brothers.  As to why I think I deserve to be here, I don't.  I have far too many weaknesses and flaws to confidently state I deserve it. That's not humbleness (I am not humble), it's just the truth.  I have had legal troubles and was just generally not a good person for far too long to truly believe I deserve anything.

More on me as a youth...
My father was in the Army for 20+, my mother in the Marine Corps for 20+, and I have wanted to join the military since elementary school.  I remember in 4th grade arranging the pillows on my bed to make an imaginary sniper's nest.  This was the year after 9/11, so war fervor was high.  In high school, I would run the hills of Okinawa with my parent's old flak jacket.  I have always been involved in physical events.  I swam, played basketball, baseball, and football at the varsity level.  I also boxed as an extracurricular activity. I took the ASVAB my senior year of high school and scored in the 92%

And more recently...
I am a 22 year old student in Missouri.  I will graduate with an Economics degree in December of 2015. I played Club Rugby for a couple years at the D1A level, and when that stopped challenging me (it was only club), I started training with the D2 Varsity Wrestling team. For fun, I have completed an Olympic distance triathlon and climbed Mount Fuji. I plan on participating in a Spartan Race in a month and a GoRuck event sometime before joining. 

My PT metrics have not yet been calculated, but I have some other numbers:
I weight 165lbs at 5'10"
I have run a 10K at a sub 7:30 pace with three weeks of training
I dead-lift 275 4 sets of 8
I squat 195 4x6 (I used to do 225 5x5)
I bench 155 4x8
I have power-cleaned 165 4x6
I plateau around 12-15 pullups, but can do 4 sets of 8
I can do 4x12 of 25lb weighted pushups, or 35 pushups in 30 sec.

My reasoning for joining this community is to help determine which SOF-group I am right for.  I have lived overseas and can pick up certain foreign communication (read insulting and flirting) very quickly. I like having decision-making independence and struggling with teammates through the same shit. I also have a friend range from addicts to book-worms.  From what little I know, this seems SF however my temperament is one of a fiery/passionate nature. I've known some guys who said I would likely do well as a PJ (the speed and autonomy of decisions), but am unsure if the medical route is right for me. I guess the 4 groups I am considering are Recon, MARSOC, SF, PJ.

After I can make this determination (with mentoring assistance I hope), I can begin training more specifically for that group.


----------



## JohnI276 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I've always had these crazy career goals for myself.  When I was young they were wildly specific.  At 5, I wanted to be a paleontologist (I had just seen Jurassic Park), at 7 I said I was going to be a veterinarian for cats only (my pet cat had died).  When I was 8--it was the third grade--I remember sitting in American History learning about Native American tribes when the teacher from across the hall came in.  She said we were going to have a group exercise in her classroom.  We all shuffled into the room, sat on the floor as instructed, and the principal came in.  The first thing I remember thinking was something like "oh no she caught me hiding in the tree after recess."  But she asked us if any of our parents worked in New York.  Mine didn't, so I thought nothing of it--but a couple of kids raised their hands and were hurriedly taken out of the room.  One came back in--she was crying.  The other didn't come back at all.  I remember asking my teacher what happened and she said that there was "just an accident."  When I got home, my parents wouldn't let me watch TV (I loved watching the news as a kid).  When I found out what had happened...how my parents knew people that died, people that I had met, I was so confused and angry.  My playtime with neighborhood kids stopped being pretending to be knights or superheroes, I started to pretend we were these military commandos out to stop "the bad guys" like in the movies (I know, horrible way to get inspiration but please go easy, we were 8 to 12 year-olds after all).

For most of my childhood, I started to imagine myself protecting my country.  When I was 14, these thoughts started to take shape into something more real.  I started looking ahead at my life.  I decided to tell my parents I was deadset on becoming a Navy Corpsman to help Marines in Iraq.  Bad idea.  My mom went into a fit--she's one of those anti-military, anti-gun pacifists--and just started yelling that I couldn't do that.  My dad served in the Air Force for a time, and although he didn't carry over his military experience into raising me, I could tell that he had to hide the pride he felt for his wife's sake.  They told me to wait, told me that after I went to college I could do whatever I wanted.  In the six years since then, I went on to be all-county in Track and recruited to a D3 school where I competed for a year, I played indoor volleyball competitively, I started doing martial arts, I went to college, joined a Fraternity, and studied abroad.  In those six years, I've flipped my goals from Corpsman to SEAL to PJ to the Intelligence Community.  There has been this worm eating at me, telling me I need to do more.

Out of respect to my parents, I went to college and graduated with a 3.3 in International Relations.  I won awards for being the best student in my field.  I earned the respect of the faculty.  Many of them urge me to go for a Master's, to pursue foreign policy analysis.  I'm good at it, heck I may even enjoy it (especially security studies), but that worm is still back there nestled in my brain.  It keeps telling me I need to do more.  I don't want to be behind a desk, writing up dissertations and articles about grand strategy--I want to be doing something tangible.  I want to be in a field where I can have a direct impact on the world around me, not just talk and write about it.  I want to make sure that there isn't an 8 year old girl somewhere that's going to be crying because her parents may or may not come home that night.

I just graduated college two months ago, I'm in an internship with a think tank that simultaneously interests and bores me.  I'm 22, a former college athlete, a hiker, a martial artist, I speak three languages, I want to do something more.  I am at the very beginning of this search--the one thing I do know is that I want to serve my country in a Special Operations unit.  That worm in my brain is squirming around at the thought of it.  I can't explain the feeling, it just tells me that I should push myself beyond where I've ever been to where most people don't want to go.  So now I'm here, in this forum.  I am looking for advice on how to proceed, what unit I should look at, whether I'm a better fit for NCO or officer.  I can be the sponge, but I've always been an active sponge so forgive me for asking a million questions (don't worry, I will do my research in the search bar beforehand).  I will probably make another thread about this but I'll field the question here before I do:  What branch is right for me?  From there, my choice becomes a lot simpler (I've checked out Wannabes/ Newbies: Start Here).


----------



## amorris127289 (Jul 16, 2015)

Hello,

My name is Austin Morris and I want to earn a CCT slot. I am 22 and a senior working on my B.S. in Exercise Science with a focus on Pre-health and Wellness. I will graduate in May of 2016.

I am an Air Force brat. My dad is a retired CMSgt who worked in maintenance and my brother is currently an LRO in the Air Force. I grew up playing multiple sports and would spend my weekends hunting, fishing, or some kind of out doors activity, usually playing war even if it was by myself or little green army men and fireworks or BB guns. I attended the USAFA Prep School after high school to play football and told everyone I wanted to be a CRO or a STO, even though I really had no clue what either really did. After my year there, which consisted of working out and playing football, I went on to the Air Force Academy to play football. I did not have my prioritize straight so I left because I was more focused on sports rather than school. After leaving, I decided to attend my current college and was going to play football here too and do AFROTC for my back up option. While training for football I realized that I was not going to make it to the NFL so I focused on my academics and ROTC. I began researching AFSOC and a couple of the jobs associated with it and decided I want to be part of that brotherhood. I began training to become either a STO or CRO until a base visit to Keesler AFB where I met a couple of guys who were in the pipeline or instructors in the pipeline. I decided I wanted to be a STO from this experience; even though all my mentors were pushing me to be a pilot since I qualified for a rated slot, I have never wanted to be a pilot. 

Which brings me to where I am now. I dug myself a deep whole with my GPA when I left USAFA, half way through a semester, I earned zeros for the classes that I was currently enrolled in. Even though I had bust my butt here I was still in the hole with a 2.78 GPA. I had a decision, I could take my chances with AFROTC and get a different AFSC then try to cross train into STO or I could try my luck OTS. I began researching more into STO's and CCT. I have now decided to try to become a CCT and then see what the future holds. The recruiters I have talked to have told me to wait until around December to start my paperwork for enlistment because of when I plan on graduating. 

Why Air Force? Because I know hardly anything about the other branches of service. 

My 25m goal is my PT and my current semester of school. My 50m goal is graduating. I enjoy learning and reading about "random" topics when I do not have to study for school or train. I would like to get someone to be my mentor through this process that has been through "the suck" as an article on Havok Journal referred to it, or currently in "the suck." I have a high school friend that reports to BMT in a week with a CCT contract so he has helped me out as much as he can with getting me in contact with helpful people, but I do not live near Hurlburt any more so I am in the process of finding a mentor or training partner. I have been training alone for the last six months, except for one Saturday a month I make the 2 and a half our drive back to Hurlburt for a training session with a couple my friend and a few CCT hopefuls to do Water Con and a PAST type workout. 

I have been a semi-active member on here for a couple of months and enjoy reading through the forums.

I am 5'11" and weigh around 175# and follow SOFWOD's with some CF Football mixed in for strength work.

My last unofficial PAST (two months ago):
25m underwater: easy pass (I can almost make it to 50m at this point in time)
500m swim: 11:52 (I had only swam two other times in my life)
mile and 1/2 : 9:48
Pull-ups: 16 
Push-ups: 61 (about 15 more that did not count due to not fully extending my arms)
Sit-ups: 68 (chicken winging made about 10 not count)


----------



## Wonderly123 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hello,

My name is XXX Wonderly and I am a sophomore at xxx State University. I have wanted to join the military since I was a little kid. In middle school my best friends dad was [edited for another's privacy] a decorated Combat Control veteran who sparked my interest. I remember going over to his house and playing nerf guns, it would be 6 kids vs him, he would set up a full fort, and knock us out one by one and I thought that was the coolest thing ever. lol. Fast forward to now and my interest has only grown since then.

My goal is to enlist right after I graduate with an Opt. 40 contract, knowing that full well I may not get one as it has become increasingly hard to get one as my enlistment option. I talked to a recruiter and he said they have to call up to human resources to find out if they have any and if not, see ya. However that is my goal, and I can not worry about that. All I can do is focus on getting the best grades possible and improving my PT (running in particular) while I finish out my time in college enjoying beautiful Pullman. The reason for me wanting to get into the regiment is the way they are forced to uphold the standard, and if not, they are gone. I love that and the pressure it puts on everyone to always perform and strive for their best in every way of life.

_mod edit for personal information, OP and another individual.


----------



## Civ94 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hello,

I am trying to obtain an 18x contract. I have always been fond of the Special Forces and Special Operation Forces. I decided to commit now and I am doing everything to get ready for the ship date. I was in college for my bachelors degree for Computer Information Systems but due to the amount of money the school wanted out of pocket for the upcoming semester I realized this route was no longer viable(at this current time). I was going to enlist after getting my degree.

However, with this change, I will really be stepping up my PT with hopes to enlist this October. I still have a lot of work to do, but when the time comes to ship, I'll be more than ready. I haven't taken a full APFT but I did test myself and these were what I came up with. +/- Since I don't remember the numbers exactly and I don't have the information on me.

PU: 65
SU: 60
2Mile: 15:30
Pullups: 12
500yd Swim: 9:10

I included the swim and pull ups since I was following the Stew Smith SEAL workout for some time. I am weak everywhere so I am training everything equally. My goal is to see the PU/SU/Pull go up 10/10/5 respectively as well as a ~2 min drop in my 2Mile by the end of August and perhaps the same gains the month after. I would also like to get to a point where I can run 7min miles for an hour. This will take a little longer though. Another aspect I have recently started working on is rucking. I have done a few ruck marches and the ones I have done for time with ~35 pounds were right around 15 minute miles. I will slowly increase mileage / weight to a point where I can ruck 12 miles within 3 hours with 50+ ibs.

I have a good benchmark of where I am at but now its just kicking myself into drive and hitting these goals, and then not stopping. I am now following Stew Smiths Army Special Forces training program and have read / been reading over the Get Selected book as well.


----------



## ryno762 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hello,

I'm a 18x hopeful. I grew up wanting to be a SEAL. Spent a lot of my childhood swimming into underwater caves, jumping off cliffs into water ect. I grew up and put my military ambitions behind me until recently. I'm 24 and currently work in disaster restoration/hazmat. After a little research and a lot of conversations with another 18x hopful. I decided that Special Forces would be for me. I want to serve my country in any way possible. However given the chance I would like try to understand other cultures and help people.

 If at all possible I would like to be 18d. I have no prior medical training, but feel I have the aptitude for it. In high school I won a state wide medical reading competition, and with that a $24k scholarship. The only reason I was at that competition or in medical classes was because a certain girl I was chasing at the time went. Dated her for 2 years after winning.

Anyways that and some other life events along with a passion for fitness has me constantly reading new medical studies and procedures. While on the subject I have to plug my favorite blogs! NeuroLogica Blog and Science-Based Medicine 

I've had military service in the back of my mind ever since my grandpa died. Recently a friend of mine told me he was considering an 18x contract. Reading about the different MOS options 18d really caught my eye. It sounds like the exact type of crash course training I would enjoy. 

I'm aware of the attrition rates and I'm aware that even if I am one of the few who make it, there is no guarantee I could become 18d. That's why I'm on here to prepare myself.


----------



## Dank (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi folks,

I'm a PJ hopeful in the Bay Area, currently working in the private sector.

I've wanted to be a PJ since college, about three years back. The immediate appeal to me is the wide range of duties and skills they employ in a noble mission. I don't have relevant qualifications specific to the career field, so my belief in my ability to eventually fulfill its duties come from past episodes of my life marked by my adapting to new and stressful environments.

At a deeper level of motivation, I'm the son of poor but hard-working immigrants. I grew up in urban environs surrounded by alluring deviant paths that I avoided thanks to helpful mentors and lucky choices. Now that I've secured my dream job and used it to pay off my college loans, I want to give back to my adopted nation to the best of my ability. As a healthy young man, I believe the best way to serve is in a high-speed military profession like USAF Pararescue that will push me beyond limits I can't yet imagine.

My favorite two aspects about Pararescue are its life-saving mission (+ technical specialization it takes to achieve that) and it low profile even among military personnel. Maybe it's my personality; the humility that the PJ corps shows in its low publicity holds incredible appeal for me.

I know that self-doubt is a cone killer when it comes to selection, but as an engineer I can't help but analyze my situation. My biggest concerns are my late start in life as an athlete and the dearth of information I have pertinent to military life (let alone SOF life and PJ life). Until I started training in the past year, I never seriously ran and only swam briefly in high school. I had lifted in college with mediocre results.

The little contact I've had with service members and veterans means all of my information comes from reading these and other forums, as well as a handful of PJ documentaries. So, I don't _really_ know what it's like to be in the military and won't find out until AF BMT. (So far it looks like Indoc should suck hard. I'm OK with that.)

Where am I now? I have secured time in my schedule to train (my current job is also high-speed, although in a different and more literal sense ). I got PRK with accompanying Air Force paperwork and procedures for civilian refractive treatment, which I'm banking on for a waiver (yeah risky I know, given how little I know about military procedure). I've been devouring information about doing proper form _everything_.

I'm 6 ft at a lean 165 lb. Calisthenic numbers are approximate since I haven't gone to failure in two weeks.

push-ups: 35 (on perfect push-up devices; I'm not sure about normal form push-ups)
pull-ups: 12 (to failure)
2 min sit-ups: 60
2 min flutter kicks: 65
1.5 mi run: 12:45

My 25m goal is to swim 20 times that: I'm unable to swim that far freestyle so I'm learning the Total Immersion method.
My 50m goal is to work with a PJ on the technical water skills like underwaters and buddy breathing. Also shooting for double my current cals and 9 mins 1.5 mi run.

Looking at enlisting in June 2016, if my improvements don't stop.


----------



## B_candidate2016 (Aug 20, 2015)

I really don't know where to begin... I'll try to be quick and simple even though I don't think it's as easy as that sounds. August 2012 I found myself leaning up against a mud wall in some goat herders back yard in Afghanistan after volunteering to be flown out on a Blackhawk to a site where the RCP company I volunteered to go to war with, was now trapped. I spent 4 days wondering if I was ever gonna go home again, trying to stay awake, sharing a 16oz water bottle with a team leader, pulling 50/50 guard at night which always ended up being 100/100, and trying to devise a plan with my Platoon Sgt. during the day, whom at the time was also dealing with a thousand other issues to include the denial of external help from RC commanders (Battle space, go figure).  We were trapped on the outskirts of a village between Bala Murghab and Turkmenistan and I remember seeing the glaring lights from the border of Turkmenistan that was literally 10 miles away where apparently, life was similar to the United States. On the opposite side was a village littered with Taliban/Al-Qaeda fighters who ran angle hair wire throughout the town and into the only passing road which was  wide enough to only fit the width of the RCP Buffalo, so once in the path, there was no turning around. After 2 attempts and 2 disastrous IED's later, the push of the 6 RCP vehicles(now 5), 3 MP MATV's, and 2 recovery vehicles (now 1) now had us all at a stand still. It was a 1 mile stretch from end to end but really seemed like forever. The original mission ironically enough because I'm writing this here, was to provide a passageway for an ODA 6 hours north of the COP we had left the initial morning days prior, IOT head back south towards Kandahar. I just though I'd mention the COP we were at housed a group of MARSOF guys who were watching everything through their TOC predator feed,  and even them could not come out to help.

After being denied multiple times through our BFT that no one else had authorized permission to assist we began thinking of a solution because we had about a days left of supplies before we went black on ammo, water, and food. Sadly enough our last damn supply airdrop had occurred the night prior. The following morning by the grace of god, some form of air drop occurred a few miles away on the backside of a mountain. Soon enough after dawn, 3 figures began walking down to our location which were 3 navy EOD techs. It was honestly a blessing. We had never really prepared for a situation as this one, and to see guys who trained at a different level, especially for IED's, gave us a sense of relief that's honestly unexplainable. As an RCP we trained on simple tactics. IED awareness, being able to BIP, familiarizations, GPR's, UXO's etc etc, but never for this. We began working now with the EOD techs to figure out a solution to get through the town, and hours later we received yet another form of assistance coming from the back side of the village. 3 Afghan EOD trained soldiers were to push through the village searching for spotters (within the homes) that were waiting for us to make our next attempt to drive through the path. Literally about 30 minutes later a barrage of small arms fire occurred from within the village. Word was sent through BFT, that the Afghans EOD help were now KIA. I think it was that moment reality set in that there were people waiting for us, in this COUNTRY, who wholeheartedly wanted us dead. It was definitely a pinnacle moment in time for me.

The plan was set and we were to line up everyone except 1 TC and 1 driver for each vehicle, and as the vehicles crawled through the village our 30 man front would walk through simultaneously staying abreast, while maintaining visual confirmation of the RCP. The plan was set and the 3 EOD techs would be divided amongst the 30 men. No women, even though some were MP's, were allowed to walk. There would be 1 EOD tech on the main road before the RCP trucks then 10 men to his right (which was my group). Another EOD tech, 10 men, and then the last tech and the rest of the men that were left. Before briefing the men my Platoon Sgt. (a somewhat religious man), in front of the leadership suggested he'd say a prayer that almost came out movie like. I remember feeling in that moment, if I die today, the only people who will ever know this feeling... are the men to my left and my right. After the prayer the rest of the RCP was briefed by their individual squad or team leaders and began preparing for the push. People mounted the trucks, weapons were brushed and cleaned as best as possible; oiled and functions checked. The trucks were started, everyone line up, and we all began walking, looking to our left and right at the low ready, I instantly thought to myself, "Is this seriously happening? Holy shit this is nuts". As we originally left the back yard and began walking through this field towards the town we ran the last 30 or so feet to a 10 ft.wall which we climbed using the ladder taken off of the back side of one of the recovery vehicles. I was 1st up and over and literally slid down the opposite side about 15ft having some of the wall collapse in my eyes through my sunglasses, due to my free hand trying to grab onto anything on the way down, ripping pieces right off the wall. As we pushed through the village, stacking on doors and kicking them down fighters saw us coming and ran to the opposite side of the village to an open field. Through short, sporadic small arms engagements we broke through the village to the open field, being engaged by fighters as we piled into the now exposed RCP trucks exiting the village. Our guys instantly jumping behind MK19's and 50's, began a very close quarter battle of about 50 meters away that was clearly overwhelming in our favor. I just remember one of the MK19 gunners and his bullseyes hit, which later on became the talk of the town because of his lucky shot. After finally making it back, I befriended an army infantry squad leader working with the MARSOF guys and got a chance to work with them without informing my RCP company, worried they might deny my participation. Very long story short, we ran different night ops to include local air drops using NVG's on dirt bikes, short recons of nearby villages, and other local trips throughout nearby towns but most of all, just the overall camaraderie between men whom I feel were fearless, really gave me an outer body experience where the inexplicable trust between a group of people was stronger than any blood family member could ever offer me. I came off of my deployment waited about 6 months and gave Special Forces serious consideration. I volunteered to try out the pre selection process in Maryland with the 20th SFG, which is 6 months and after every passing training day, I couldn't believe I'd made it... well survived is more like it. So here I am now awaiting a selection date hoping to tell my wife my ultimate goal is to be embedded in an active group doing what SF does best, help people however, whenever, and wherever they can because of their selfless service to the world. 
Last PT test Scores:
Push Ups - 97
Sit Ups - 86
2 Mile Run - 11:53
Pull Ups - 18
10 Mile Ruck - 2:22:00
6 Mile Run - 46:00


----------



## svosso240 (Aug 30, 2015)

Hello, everyone. My name is Sam and I'm a 28 year old civilian who decided I want to enlist approximately 15 months ago. 
I am currently trying to enlist with an 18x contract and am only waiting to find out if I can obtain the necessary clearance for SF. 
I want to be SF because I feel that it's the best way that I can be useful and contribute to the Army. I know everyone technically starts out as a liability, especially as a new recruit but I hope to become an asset to the Army and our country. I strongly believe I was put on Earth to become a part of SF. 
I also recently found out that my biological father was SF and later worked for the NSA. Useless information but it was the coolest thing I've ever heard about my dad and it explains a lot why I want this so much.
Anyways, a little information about me:
I have a three year old son and another on the way. I graduated from SIU with a Bachelor's in Automotive Technology in December of 2011 and worked as a production supervisor in a Chrysler plant for about 3 years.  Other than that, my work experience is about 4 years in retail management and 6-7 years as an Automotive Technician. 
I recently lost 50 lbs and then quit smoking on July 2nd. I'm now 5'10 190 with a goal weight of 175. I believe it's the optimal weight for me to have the greatest balance of stamina and strength.
I've been trying to enlist since July of last year and is been as long process. I've loved in a lot of different cities and states, I had a lot of traffic violations in a lot of those places, and had an underage drinking incident back in 2006 when I was 19.
I screwed up a lot when I was younger so if I can't get the clearance for SF I'll understand it's my own fault and will be perfectly okay with 11B. My recruiter also told me that one I'm in the "Big Army" is a lot easier to obtain secret security clearance. Hopefully that's true because my biggest fear is being under utilized.
In this group I'm looking for other's experience in the Army enlistment process with a moral waiver required, I'm looking for a training mentor/buddy to help keep each other motivated, and other people that share my passion but have experience I can learn from. Thank you for the add and I look forward to what this group has to share.


----------



## svosso240 (Aug 30, 2015)

Oh, forgot to post PT scores. Since everyone else is...
14:46 2 mile
85 push ups
71 sit ups
22 pull ups
*still haven't done a ruck because I want advice first on amount of weight to carry and distance/time for my first one*


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 30, 2015)

svosso240 said:


> My recruiter also told me that one I'm in the "Big Army" is a lot easier to obtain secret security clearance.



Your post says you will be happy in the Army whether you can get a clearance or not, but I think you would want to verify the validity of your recruiter's statement -


----------



## svosso240 (Aug 30, 2015)

You are correct. And I'm hoping someone here can help me with that. They also said that it doesn't matter what MOS you decide, "if later on you want to go to SFAS and your Commander at the time agrees you may be cut out for it, they most likely will allow it". Are both our either of these things true?


----------



## WildEagleFactual (Sep 1, 2015)

NOTE: I've got some ambitious goals beyond 18E. I won't go into them too much, in keeping with the 25M target thread/mindset. That's neither here nor there, since I'm supposed to be talking about the "why" and not so much the "what." I'm just putting that first bit out there for the sake of transparency upfront - I plan on sticking around for a while. 



In my intro post I touch on some of that "why," but here's a more detailed post. Just prior to getting out I had a deployment that was, albeit stressful, one of the most enriching experiences in my lifetime. I was on an ANGLICO firepower control team. Our team (one JTAC, Sr. and Jr. forward observer, and Sr. and Jr. Comm guys who are all observers qualified to generate CAS target data) were responsible for any air/arty/naval guns fire support for a platoon of infantry Marines. We basically attached two people to a squad, one sr. comm guy and a jr. forward observer or vice versa on seniority, who would provide the support directly, or indirectly if the squad and observers were not co-located. 

Striving, in some cases _needing,_ to be mistake free (writing/reading grids, hell, determining grids and other target data; having the comm programmed correctly, every time; even down to the easy stuff like simply having our weapons clean and ready for one cycle of operation after another for an unknown number of times) kept me at peak performance mentally, physically and I might even dare to say spiritually. I couldn't have articulated it at the time, but being on a team that had borne such a burden was deeply satisfying for me and developed me in ways which I'm still realizing to this day. 

After getting out, I realized that this kind of team environment was missing from my life, and at the risk of sounding overconfident, I felt like I was missing from it. I know I contributed to the team and know I have more to contribute. Way beyond my 25M target (SFRE) is someone who will one day need to rely on me to do my shit and do it right while he covers his sector with his back turned to me. I welcome that knowing that I will be able to rely on him to do the same. This prospect satisfies me and keeps me going with my current training. 

I realize that if I really wanted to I could bare a huge burden in just about any unit, so long as I play my cards right, keep my nose clean and put my hand in the air every chance I get. Why SOF then? Because I would be missing out on an opportunity to work as part of a team comprised entirely of the kind of guys who, too, would put their hands in the air, for their own reasons, but to the same end. 

I hope this description of my purpose is up to snuff for those of you on the teams and becomes a post I look back at one day after joining one myself as a humble reminder of where it all began and why I need to keep moving. Perhaps even writing it out like this has a great deal of utility in that regard. I look forward to the chance of being accepted into a circle and any wisdom I could glean from you all as I go along my journey. 

 ~ WEF


----------



## Red Ruckit (Sep 4, 2015)

23 y.o M 

A.S degree. Gave up on trying to be the next great scientist to innovate some amazing thing to help the world.

Always wanted to serve my country in a high speed capacity. LEO academy confirmed my desires and ability to learn. 

Going to work out an enlistment contract sometime soon. I don't think I'll try for any 18x or Opt 40 because I know it will take me more time than BCT and AIT to meet PT standards for SOF. It's definitely in my sights after I get in and get moving.

Ill suck up the training and experience and take it a day at a time until opportunities arise.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 4, 2015)

Red Ruckit said:


> 23 y.o M
> 
> A.S degree. Gave up on trying to be the next great scientist to innovate some amazing thing to help the world.
> 
> ...



The PT standards to *excel* in an Infantry position are no different than those for SOF, 18-25 y/o max or better.  Just saying.


----------



## JustMe (Sep 26, 2015)

Hey!

I'm Joe, 25 Years of age, I am from the West coast originally but working out of Philly right now. I had started pursuing becoming a Pararescue Jumper a few years back but

due to an injury it pushed that dream out the window for a little bit. I got a job and well you know how quickly time flies. Then I met a guy who had just gotten out from being 

a Pararescue Jumper and we had a long discussion and he gave me a lot of info and kind of re-lit that spark and now here I am starting the process all over again.

I am glad though because the last few years I have had some struggles which I think could help me down the line.

   What I am doing to prepare this time; I am running and or swimming every day sometimes both, I am working to exceed the PAST requirements as I know that the more in shape

I am the easier (and I say that VERY lightly haha) the stressful times will be but at least it will make me better prepared. I am reading every book on Pararescue Jumpers I can get my hands on

watching every Youtube video and not just for becoming a PJ but all of them as I am sure I can still get some good info from each one. I am scouring amazing forums like this one soaking

up knowledge and of course putting it all to good use. I am working on my breathing and being able to hold my breath for long periods of time too. I am trying to find like minded individuals

near me as well or maybe Ex-mil that want to coach me or train with me.

     Why Pararescue Jumper; First and foremost I have always been interested in EMT, I love flying, 1 + 1 = 2 right? But I just have always really wanted to help people

and I want to be the best that I can when I help those people and from my research on the Pararescue Jumper Pipeline the training meets my wants in this life and I like

the mission motto and that is what fits me. I just hope I have what it takes to fit with them.

Anyways I could go on all day but that is my summary

Thank you so much for all those who have contributed to helping all of us wannabe's try to fulfill a dream!


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 8, 2015)

JustMe said:


> ...snippity snip...


Thanks for the post. Small issue here- there is no such thing as a Pararescue Jumper. There used to be, that's where the retronym PJ came from (PJ is what Pararescue Jumper was shortened to on the old flight forms), but that name isn't in use. 

Pararescueman or PJ would be the appropriate verbiage.


----------



## Rcjames1 (Nov 8, 2015)

Hello,

My name is Rob and I am 20 years old. Currently, I am getting my bachelor's degree in Marketing at a university in the southeast. After college, I aspire to earn the title of Officer in either the Marines or the Army, but I am leaning more towards the Marines. This is because it appears that Marines have a sense of pride, brotherhood, and purpose that is higher than that of the other branches. (no offense, of course, to any other branches)

If I were to join the Army, then my goal would be to eventually earn a position in the Ranger Regiment.
If I were to join the Marines, then my goal would be to eventually earn a position in MARSOC as an SOO.

I want to become a special operations operator for only one reason: to be in the fighting force that serves the country to extreme potential through extreme means (not trying to sound high speed) and do whatever it takes to keep our people safe in the United States, and liberate those that are oppressed around the world.
A person that is able to put everything on the line for the benefit of others is truly selfless; this is something that many more people should aspire to be.

I read a large amount of books on leadership, such as Marcus Aurelius' The Emperor's Handbook, Steven Covey's 7 Habits of Highly Effective People, and others. Reading personal anecdotes and philosophies is the best way for me to learn. Especially considering Marcus Aurelius was one of Rome's best emperors. He is a true Stoic, and he shows this both on and off the campaign trail of war.

My current course of action is raising my PFT to as high of a level as I can, without hurting myself in the process. Then, when the time comes to go into a recruiter or OSO to sign a contract, I will be as ready as someone can be in terms of fitness for what is to come. I play ultimate frisbee and box and have limited martial arts training in Taekwondo, so hopefully that will help as well.

Here are my current PFT scores (unofficial/self-timed):
1.5 mile run: 9:36
No time limit dead hang pull ups: 24
2min crunches: 74

I think there is a 3 mile run as well, but I am working up to that. Short distance has always been my thing so it's a difficult transition.
I am a strong swimmer as I am lifeguard, but definitely need to work on it.

I did a lot of track and field in high school (100m, 200m, 4x100m) so I am used to running. I run both timed LSD's and 1 milers every other week, training throughout the week to improve the next time.

When I look at an SOF Operator, I see pride. I see true selflessness and a willingness to serve the Country. I see a figure of excellence that has worked very hard to reach their level.
The Scout Oath states that "I will do my best to do my duty to God and my Country...". I intend to uphold my promise. 

Thank you for taking time to help us newbies out!

RJ


----------



## x SF med (Nov 8, 2015)

@Rcjames1 ....  stop with the "operator" stuff...  it's a buzzword, real SOF guys don't use the word on a regular basis...  plus it has picked up bad connotations in the SOF community since every swinging dick has started calling him/herself an "operator"...  Operators answer telephones.


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 9, 2015)

x SF med said:


> @Rcjames1 ....  stop with the "operator" stuff...  it's a buzzword, real SOF guys don't use the word on a regular basis...  plus it has picked up bad connotations in the SOF community since every swinging dick has started calling him/herself an "operator"...  Operators answer telephones.



Um the Navy puts operator in their MOS for SEALs dude, I'm pretty sure that is what he is referring to.

SO rate
NSW Community Establishes New SO and SB Ratings


----------



## Rcjames1 (Nov 9, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> Um the Navy puts operator in their MOS for SEALs dude, I'm pretty sure that is what he is referring to.
> 
> SO rate
> NSW Community Establishes New SO and SB Ratings



Isn't that the official term, though? TLDR20 is right; that's what I was referring to. I am not an SOF guy so I wasn't sure about that, and I wasn't sure what else to say. I'm not trying to be the "kill, boot" guy; I hope I've come off as more intelligent than that in my previous posts. 
But I understand. What's the preferred terminology for someone in SOF?


----------



## Tbone (Nov 18, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

    I am a 19 year old in the Army Delayed Entry Program with an 11x option 40 contract. What I found was a place where excellence is not a goal, rather it is the standard. I wholeheartedly believe I am the kind of individual that can achieve this standard and that is why it is my pursuit.
   Here is some information to get an idea as to where I am physically. I am 5'9 and 140 lbs. I swam competitively until my Freshman year of High School. I have run cross country since 6th grade and dabbled in a Half-Iron triathlon this year. I did a mock PFT yesterday using strict and controlled form with the numbers below:
2 mile: 13:05
push ups: 57
sit ups: 71
pull ups: 15

I am no stud and I don't claim to be, so I need to improve these numbers before my ship date in a few months. I should be able to easily run below 13:00 but my push ups are where I really need to improve. I look forward to interacting on this site as I progress through my journey ahead.


----------



## DasBoot (Nov 27, 2015)

I have had sometime to digest the last week. Grad week has been a whirlwind and I haven't had time to post here. I want to give some insight as a new guy who has benefited greatly from this site. Pardon the long post but I feel like my story can help some of you guys.

I have been on this site longer than my user profile lets on. DasBoot is my current title, but I first came up on the site in 2009 as "angryirishkid." I posted typical stupid shit, asking about cool guy schools and generally being a stupid 17 year old. I was all over the place but I stayed in line. Fast forward a year- I've been accepted to West Point prep (USMAPS). I applied for the academy for my parents, not thinking I would get in. My heart was set on hitting up the recruiter and heading to Sand Hill with an Op 40. Somehow I got in, and so began the family drama. I end up going to the prep school. Not for me but for everyone else. I quit that gig about a week in.

So here's lesson one- do what you want coming out of college or high school. Your parents are wonderful people but it is your path to walk. They are not the ones looking back to regret what could have been.

Lesson two- once a quitter does not make you a quitter for life. You will fail and probably quit. Everyone does. If you decide you want to go to RASP/SFAS/BUDS, and you've spent your youth bailing on jobs and quitting sports or whatever, do not let that define you. If there's any place to break that trend and make yourself into a resilient person it is the military. But you have to say "I am not going to keep running."

Now I'm back on the site after deleting my initial profile and going out in blaze of lameness (@Freefalling had to deal with my stupidity), I come back on as DasBoot. Name changed and all. I am a shit bag initially- I had a GF dump me, did a whole "goodbye cruel world!" Post and just generally acted like a giant douche. But I stayed on, low crawled through the forum for a bit, and eventually found a way to pull my head out of my ass.

Lesson 3- never go full retard.

So I stuck around and focused on the stories guys tell on here. The PT info is great but to be honest at least from the ARSOF side and USMC world, basic/OSUT will get you ready for RASP/BRC/SFAS. The PT is great on here but I honestly believe it will help myself and other new guys more than wannabes but that's another thread. I focused on learning about culture and lifestyle more than anything, making sure that this was what I wanted. A lot of dudes quit in pre-RASP when they see guys grappling in the bay and hear some jokes that would make the late Mr. Carlin facepalm. I knew coming in this is what I wanted.

Lesson 4- use this forum to figure out if this is for you.

So in short, don't let your shit bag teenage years define you. Do what you believe is best for you. Do not quit- every guy I hung around with in pre RASP who quit at Cole range, both times I went though, regrets it now. Do not go full retard. Take a deep breath before you post on here or make a major decision in the "real world." And learn from this site. It will be a motivator. Stay positive, laugh at yourself and keep on keeping on. Good luck guys.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 28, 2015)

DasBoot said:


> snipped for length


Any SOF wannabes looking at this thread need to read @DasBoot post. Read it and print it out and share it with your friends.

Holy shit man, absolutely outstanding. I can't tell you how proud we all are of your accomplishment.

But it's not just making it- you are owning your mistakes, accepting your problems, and most importantly- you're reaching down and helping those that aren't yet in your position. 

Anyone (well, nearly) can make it through a SOF selection and hit the teams. But very, very few end up being leaders. 

@DasBoot , you are on your way to leading men in combat. That deserves praise. Please let me be the first. 

Well done.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 28, 2015)

amlove21 said:


> Any SOF wannabes looking at this thread need to read @DasBoot post. Read it and print it out and share it with your friends.
> 
> Holy shit man, absolutely outstanding. I can't tell you how proud we all are of your accomplishment.
> 
> ...




Sticky material??


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 28, 2015)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Sticky material??


I think so. The only issue is the context, but it might be good enough to go as is.


----------



## DasBoot (Nov 28, 2015)

amlove21 said:


> Any SOF wannabes looking at this thread need to read @DasBoot post. Read it and print it out and share it with your friends.
> 
> Holy shit man, absolutely outstanding. I can't tell you how proud we all are of your accomplishment.
> 
> ...


I've got a lot of work and a few tab checks ahead of me before all that can be a reality but I appreciate the feedback, it means a lot coming from you or anyone else in this community for that matter.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 29, 2015)

DasBoot said:


> I've got a lot of work and a few tab checks ahead of me before all that can be a reality but I appreciate the feedback, it means a lot coming from you or anyone else in this community for that matter.



Brother, you still have a lot of learning and sharpening to get through... BUT, we've watched you go from an arrogant essentially non-trainable know it all kid who left the board, to an intelligent, contributing SOF soldier... You showed us that what we do here, if it even brings one really outstanding soldier to SOF, is a valuable and worthwhile expenditure of our time.  Your journey validates the site's goals as much as the site helped you.

We know we can seem unfeeling and demanding to those uninitiated to the rigors of the journey, but you can now help make the new hopefuls understand that our madness has a method and a reason in the journey, and that everything that's repeated by the green taggers is valid and useful in the journey.  And, you can let the other mentors know what needs to change in order to make the site more valuable and useable to the new people coming on board.

You're now one of the people who will be looked to for guidance on the board...  You did well, you have contributions to make and experiences to share, from "Aw hell, this kid's never going to make it" to "Damn, recycled... again?" to "Congratulations! Ranger".


----------



## Kyle4nia (Dec 6, 2015)

Gents, I've been looking at going down this road for quite a while and have finally been given the opportunity to attend A&S in April. Anyone who is also going let me know and we can hopefully stat track together, nothing beats a little friendly competition.

There are so many reasons but a major one for me to go the CSO route and not 0321 was because there is just such a great feeling being selected to be someone's teammate. That after all the suffering, pain, and hardships you endure during selection, a group of the individuals thought YOU would be a solid asset to the teams they come from. That right there is what I'm after.


Run time - 6 minute mile - 20 minute 3 mile
500m Freestyle slick - 10:30 
300m breaststroke cammies no boots - 8:45 with gas still in the tank
20+ pull ups even after a bit of a pool workout and 30+ fresh
45 minute 4 mile ruck with 65# and no rifle sub yet.

Advice, criticism, training partners, are all welcome. Thanks gents and stay positive.


----------



## Fin109 (Dec 6, 2015)

Alright, hello all.

    My name is Fin (yes it may be hard to believe but it's true), and I'm going to join the Air Force around the summer of next year to become a Pararescueman. I'm sixteen years old and currently in my Junior year of highschool, where I'll be graduating this time next year. I have fairly good grades, keeping up at around a 3.2 GPA at best. Over the past couple of months I've realized that this is truly what I am going to do, and have begun to make some huge life changes. Firstly, I quit smoking, which I had been doing since I was in the 8th grade. I then starting to actually exercise. It's not like I was a big guy or anything, I just lead an extremely unhealthy lifestyle. I could pretty much run a mile in 12 minutes which is pretty embarrassing. I started boxing, and running as my first step. Within a month I went from 12 minutes to 7 minutes a mile and am hoping to be able to work down to running 3 miles in 20 minutes. Sadly for around a month I was totally stalled because I broke my first metacarpal, but as of two weeks ago I've been able to start working out doing things other than running. I've started the classic 5x5 SL weightlifting program for starters, as I am fairly weak. I'm on week 2, and at some points it's hard, but for the most part it's pretty okay. I'm going to start swimming next month, as well as running daily, and lifting around every other day or so. I will also be boxing again starting next month. After some extreme life changes I'm doing pretty good, and even lost 12lbs, going from 142 to 130, just basically shed off fat super quickly. 

As for the Pararescueman aspect. I've always wanting to join the military. I'm not really sure why, it's just something that I've always known I was just going to do at some point in my life. In the past couple of months I've been researching exactly what I want to do, and it's all been chiefly about saving lives. I stumbled upon an article about PJ's, and since, I've pretty much been hooked. This is what I want to do very, very badly. I've done a lot of research, and have been adjusting my workouts accordingly. Something about the idea of directly saving someones life appeals to me in a way that I can't really explain. It's just really how it is. This is what I'm going to be, no matter what. There really isn't too much for me to say about it other than that, anything else would be me embellishing it to make this post seem longer.

Meant to add, my current goals would be to get a couple swimming lessons to figure out some proper form, run a mile in 6 minutes, and continue with my weight program for the next 6 weeks. Finding a workout partner (NC, Asheville) would be a plus too.


----------



## JMC (Dec 10, 2015)

Hello all,

I'm seeking information to transfer from my current job in aircraft maintenance to becoming an SF medic.  I know the process is not guaranteed and I'm subject to the needs of the Army but I truly believe that I would thrive in that setting.  I also like the mission of SF to immerse in a culture and train foreign armies to stand up for themselves.  I'm currently in the process of getting my EMT-B and will hopefully be able to volunteer with my local EMS unit on Saturdays.  I'd specifically like to know the cultural and procedural differences between the National Guard and AD.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## CC1992 (Dec 12, 2015)

Hello gentlemen. I will be heading to MEPS in 2 weeks to sign my rep 63 contract for the Army National Guard. I will tell you some things about myself and my reasons for wanting to become a SF soldier in this post. 

I am a currently a 23 year old  full time college student and small business owner. The past 5 years I have dedicated a lot of my time to my education and business as well as staying physically fit. Unfortunately, I do not think the type of fitness I have been interested in helps with the fitness I will need to become SF. I have been training for quite a while in powerlifting as well as jiu jitsu and have dabbled in some other martial arts. Prior to graduating high school I played football and wrestled so I know I have the ability to condition my body the way I need to. Let's just hope I can do it soon enough.

There are a plethora of reasons I think of on a daily basis as to why I want to be SF but none of them can accurately describe my true desire to do this. To be honest as a civilian I have life pretty good and many people have tried to convince me not to join because of some of my accomplishments. I will be selling my business and leaving my girlfriend and house that we just bought to achieve my goal. Lucky for me she is understanding of my goals and I do not care about what the other people think. This is something I have contemplated since before I was out of high school but I must say I am happy I did not sign then because I lacked the maturity and knowledge that I have now. I would have had no chance of becoming SF at that time. I'm sure you want to know the reason for me joining the National Guard and the reason is honestly that I love the United States and everything it stands for. I want to be one of the few men who stand up to protect our country and our rights and that is not possible as a civilian. As far a Special Forces goes I want to be part of one of the best teams the military has to offer as well as be trained to be a professional. Everything I have read about Special forces talks about their ability to communicate and teach others as well as be a leader in all situations and that is what I feel I need in life. I believe I possess these skill but being Special Forces will allow me to perfect them and use them to make the world and our homeland a better place. I just pray I have what it takes to do it.

I haven't yet taken an actual PT test yet but I do run one myself every week so I will post those as well as some other numbers my recruiter brought up.

Height: 5/11
Weight:225 (will be to 210 or less before I leave for OSUT)
Taped at 1% over what is necessary
Push ups (2 minutes): 95
Sit ups (2 minutes): 46
Pull-ups: 10
2 miles: 13.50
( I am trying to work on conditioning my legs as they are used to an elliptical machine from my prior training and the impact of running is causing pain in my shins and ankles.)

Now for what I am doing to be better. I joined a crossfit gym yesterday as a recruiter suggested which I will be going to 6 days a week at 6:00am. A recruiter in the office I was at recommended I run but not too much and to run fast instead. I was up to 6 moderate paced miles somedays but have started to do 30/30s instead.
Somedays depending on my work schedule I will be working out twice a day whether it be at my crossfit gym or my regular gym doing some workouts from the file out by NSCA Training the Tactical Athlete.
I have only rucked a couple times and that was with a 45 lb weight vest and my work boots on. I was able to keep a 15 minute pace on all terrains for 5 miles. To be honest I think I'm better at rucking than I am running.

Thank you for any help you can offer me before my journey to SFAS begins.


----------



## J.S. (Dec 12, 2015)

I am currently an underclassman in high school and I've always wanted to be in the military. My grandfather was a founding member of the first LRRP company, and his experience in SOF definitely influenced my decision to join. However, I was always flip-flopping between Marines, Army, infantry, artillery, you name it. Whenever I got set on something, I'd read about another service/MOS and think, "Man, that sounds cool."  Then, I met and talked with an 18A from 5th Group. Mike was a down-to-earth, knowledgeable professional, just what a Green Beret should be. He had a long talk with me about SF and life in the Groups, and at the end, handed me a 5 Don note and said, "You'd make a good Green Beret."  That really stuck with me, and I decided then that Special Forces was my number one goal.

The training of indigenous militaries appeals to me the most. I've always been good with foreign languages, and teaching/explaining things comes naturally to me. I've never been nervous about the physical aspect of training, although I anticipate it to be an intense challenge. Right now, my 2-mile run time is 14:30, 2 minute push-ups are at 61, 2 minutes sit-ups are perfect with a 100, and I can do 18 pull-ups until I max out. Those scores aren't phenomenal, but at 14 years old I consider them to be solid with room for improvement.

I've gained knowledge from a lot of SOF personnel on this forum. I've posted little, used the search function frequently, and tried to never comment on anything outside of my lane. @x SF med in particular has given great advice, as has @TLDR20 . I look forward to participating in the SF mentor group here and learning even more about Special Forces.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 13, 2015)

Welcome.

Be a kid first, keep in shape, but enjoy your teens, do stupid things but don't get in trouble.  Become a well rounded individual.


----------



## Smitty03 (Dec 15, 2015)

From the time I joined this site until now, I've been reading everything I am allowed. In the short period, I have learned quite a bit and answered majority of my questions which is the reason I came here. So first of all, thank you all who have posted before me, corrected others and allowed your knowledge to be freely accessed.

My name I feel is not of importance really so I just go by smitty. I've noticed alot of America or the world In general gets their drive to become an elite warrior based off a movie or some fancy story. Some are also born with the urge and self motivation to just do something better than what they are doing and be apart of something bigger than themselves. I wasn't really allowed to watch alot of movies. My dad was very serious about me playing outside and/or participating in a sporting activity to pass the hours of my day. My idea of an SOF Soldier was simply what my grandfather would tell me referring to some of his friends  (not him). It was that of a highly motivated, straight forward, critical thinker who had more ability than your average war fighter. That was really all I had on the information pertaining to any Operator. I had no idea about the different branches elite or how they even became as such, but, I knew I would be in the military and that I wanted to be one of them based off of what the old man told me. Not to get too far into some dramatic prior life story, I had a moral obligation to give back so I joined the Marine Corps. In 2010 I ran in to an Army SF guy in CAX or Mojave viper (what ever it is referred to now) and had no idea at the time what he was. He was very relaxed and had this type of confidence that I thought was pretty strange at the time since, I had this big head about the Marine Corps. Being better than whatever has life in it and he was in an army uniform. Later my Gunny who saw me conversing with him told me they were SF which blew my mind. Kind of crazy seeing the type of person I've only heard about, then talking to one and didn't even know it. Saw him again later as they we were leaving and had a chat with him for a few minutes and he told me alot of information I needed to begin my research. Deployed to Marjah Afghanistan and ran into a few other high speed guys (mostly psyops and contractors) and when the opportunity was there asked what I could. I enjoyed most of my career as a machine gunner but I had a thirst to try something harder, independent and wanted to go that extra step above. I felt as if I had only partially did my part since there was so much more that is possible to do. I requested to go to the indoc my company was having for STA platoon everytime they had one. becoming very close friends with a few of the pigs and even became noticed by their higher ups. The last indoc I would hear about was after I had left battalion to sit a reg until I got out  (small injury sustained in 2011, guess they figured I'd be better once healed than to deploy again with prior injuries). I left full of regret, I did tons of research and my plan was to join STA platoon and work with them, learn from them and deploy with them as a pig. If a school slot opened I would do everything to get a seat and if not try again next time. If I made it through the school I would stay with them for an enlistment all the while training to go further up the pole. Things didn't work out they way I planned so my plan b kicked in to full gear, I got out and went to a school to be a motorcycle tech and went home to the motorcycle capital of the world. At the school I joined amvets and a few of the guys there I grew close to just so happen to be apart of the SOF community as well. They encouraged me alot and gave me back my motivation to try again. I've been working that piece for about a year now. I've spoken to every recruiter from every branch in the entire state of Florida, spoken to a few recruiters in Texas and Louisiana. Maradmins don't look to be in my favor which is ok for now, just gives me more time to get even more fit and mentally prepared as possible. I check back with each recruiter monthly to see if anything has changed. Marine Corps. Showed me a path that seemed promising but it would take much longer than if I went any other branch as I would have to do reserve first. Airforce told me to get a note from a VA doc that I no longer take certain meds which would be disquals (I started that process). Army SF was perfect but at the time they were only taking infantry WITH airborne school, told me go to their reserve and get on the Coc good side and request school then put my package in. I'm 2 points off on my gt so I've been in the books for roughly 7 months now. I believe I know what I need to do so I'm getting it done. I came here to learn more. I probably won't ask alot of questions, I prefer to learn by observing and reading, but I know where to go when the question arises.

Again, thank you all for having me. Fix me if I need to be, I learn quickly


----------



## x SF med (Dec 15, 2015)

Smitty03 said:


> whole post



Paragraphs, use paragraphs. This was unreadable.


----------



## Smitty03 (Dec 15, 2015)

Smitty03 said:


> From the time I joined this site until now, I've been reading everything I am allowed. In the short period, I have learned quite a bit and answered majority of my questions which is the reason I came here. So first of all, thank you all who have posted before me, corrected others and allowed your knowledge to be freely accessed.
> 
> My name I feel is not of importance really so I just go by smitty. I've noticed alot of America or the world In general gets their drive to become an elite warrior based off a movie or some fancy story. Some are also born with the urge and self motivation to just do something better than what they are doing and be apart of something bigger than themselves. I wasn't really allowed to watch alot of movies. My dad was very serious about me playing outside and/or participating in a sporting activity to pass the hours of my day.
> 
> ...



Not sure yet how to edit previous post if it's possible


----------



## x SF med (Dec 15, 2015)

Smitty03 said:


> Not sure yet how to edit previous post if it's possible



You do not have the permissions to edit yet, go back and re-read "New members Begin Here" if you have any questions.


----------



## Dholsen12 (Dec 19, 2015)

Hello everyone. I want to be a SoF TACP. I am currently in USAF as a E-5 in Security Forces. If I had known about TACP when I originally enlisted I would have joined then but I was just an ignorant teenager at the time. 
I originally wanted to go Army Ranger but as I was 17 my parents wouldn't sign the paperwork unless it was an Air Force contract. I have since learned that was a huge mistake but at the time I need to get away from a bad situation at home. The more I have learned the more I know TACP is where I want to be. It brings air power to the ground fight with devastating results and I want to be in that position to bring the fight to the enemies of our country. 
I have learned a lot as Security Forces and I am greatful for my peers and mentors in this career field and I will never regret the time I spent in but I do know I want to do something more then what the career field offers.
I am so greatful that all the people on here spend the time to help prepare the next generation of SoF so I just wanted to give you guys all a big thank you for the time and energy you put in.


----------



## FitNerd89 (Dec 21, 2015)

All,

Five year prior service USAF, selected for Army OCS, competing for 18A.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 21, 2015)

FitNerd89 said:


> All,
> 
> Five year prior service USAF, selected for Army OCS, competing for 18A.



You have at least 4 years before you are eligible to put in an SF package.


----------



## FitNerd89 (Dec 21, 2015)

If that's what I have to do.
If I'm not mistaken, could be as little as two years? (So long as I pin 1st LT)


----------



## Frenchee (Dec 21, 2015)

Hello All,

As of right now my paperwork is not finalized but I should be going to MARSOC A&S in April.  This is a review from my first post on the site but I am a reservist, attending college, and I am working on a commission through the PLC program in order to become a pilot.  However, I’ve always been interested in MARSOC and when I got the opportunity I applied. 

I want to be a part of the special operations community for a lot of reasons but primarily because of what these organizations represent.  I strive to better myself every single day, I don’t succeed on a daily basis but I want to be a part of an organization that fosters that same mentality.  MARSOC embodies all the things I joined the Marine Corps for when I was a long haired 17 year old kid. 

I am following the 10 week fitness prep that MARSOC has put out but I have a long way to go.  I am excited to soak up any other knowledge about fitness and proper preparation that I can.  I look forward to any advice and criticism.

Semper!


----------



## FitNerd89 (Dec 23, 2015)

FitNerd89 said:


> If that's what I have to do.
> If I'm not mistaken, could be as little as two years? (So long as I pin 1st LT)



I stand corrected. O-3 Promotable. Got some time... Any recommendations on O jobs to set up for 18A?


----------



## x SF med (Dec 23, 2015)

FitNerd89 said:


> I stand corrected. O-3 Promotable. Got some time... Any recommendations on O jobs to set up for 18A?



Any Combat Arms branch or MI will probably be your best bet;  maybe CA or Psyop - but those are crap shoots, and you may not be able to Branch Transfer from them to SF.


----------



## FitNerd89 (Dec 23, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Any Combat Arms branch or MI will probably be your best bet;  maybe CA or Psyop - but those are crap shoots, and you may not be able to Branch Transfer from them to SF.


Appreciate that, thanks.


----------



## Lunch Pail (Dec 23, 2015)

Quick background: I am 22, graduated college, am enlisting with an 11x option 40, and have a family history of military service.  After high school, the military was not on my radar.  I had been accepted to VA Tech, got enough aid/loans to make it possible, and had the intention of going into law enforcement upon graduation.  My biological father was a 20+ year Marine officer and Uncle was enlisted.  I was exposed to the military, but their personality and behavior represented what I thought the culture was like, so I looked elsewhere.  Three factors have led me to enlist in the military and aspire to be in a SOF unit, specifically the Rangers.

The first would be my high school experience regarding sports.  After my parents divorced, I moved with my mother and sister to a rural area of Virginia where my mom became a teacher at a small school that I began attending.  There was only one sport per season and anybody that was athletic played sports year-round for the school.  We were atrocious in every sport (soccer, basketball, baseball) and had to deal with some attitude problems on the teams.  The athletic divisions were split by school population, but we played a division up due to the Athletic Director wanting a challenge, so we got destroyed every game.  We continued to suck in basketball and baseball, but with soccer, we became one of the best teams in the area and school history.  Looking back on it, going through all the good and bad times with the same group of guys, becoming inseparable, and competing year round was a unique experience.  I see the military as a chance to be a part of the team atmosphere again.

What exposed me to the SOF side of the military was the UBL raid in May 2011.  Since then, I have read dozens of books that have come out about the GWOT, as well as, found sites such as this.  Through those sources, I was able to see what the actual culture of the military, and SOF in particular, was like.  The mission, brotherhood, challenge, and historical legacy is why I hope to earn my way into the 75th Ranger Regiment.

The final reason came after I started to be around my soon-to-be stepfather and his friends much more often.  Some background first; my mother’s side of the family is from rural, middle-of-nowhere Virginia, but for some reason my biological father deemed it a good idea to keep us away from this style of life.  Therefore, a decent amount of my childhood was spent being brought up a city-slicker not being able to tell my ass from my elbow.  It was a good thing because the importance of academics was emphasized, but I also lacked exposure to many things.

My stepfather’s friends are all old-school rednecks who have worked hard manual labor jobs their entire lives.  He inherited his family’s old farm house that sits on a couple hundred acres of land.  Virtually every weekend he and about 5 of his friends and family go there to hunt or perform upkeep, depending on the season.  All of them are aged between 55-68 and are beginning to be physically broke from decades of hard work.  Nevertheless, they all can still fix, build, or improvise anything with anything and work sun up to sun down.  It seems that there is always a perpetual workload, but that is the way they want it.  Once I finally started to tag along, they all took me under their wing and exposed me to how they do things.  I still mostly just follow them around, keeping my mouth shut but always watching, listening, learning, and helping whenever possible.  I admire all of them, and if I am able to earn the right to serve alongside guys with similar drive and work ethic, I must be doing something right.

Bottom line, I want to be on a team where guys are serving their country doing hard work that never gets left unfinished or done substandard.


----------



## Totentanz (Dec 23, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Any Combat Arms branch or MI will probably be your best bet;  maybe CA or Psyop - but those are crap shoots, and you may not be able to Branch Transfer from them to SF.



Highly doubtful.  Occasionally there are out-of-year-group accessions for SOF branches but that's a long exception, not the norm.  There's one ARSOF board each year with a specific year group in mind.  Miss it, and your chances are ~0%.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 24, 2015)

Totentanz said:


> Highly doubtful.  Occasionally there are out-of-year-group accessions for SOF branches but that's a long exception, not the norm.  There's one ARSOF board each year with a specific year group in mind.  Miss it, and your chances are ~0%.



Listen to totentanz, he knows more about the Officer accessions than I do.


----------



## FitNerd89 (Dec 24, 2015)

Totentanz said:


> Highly doubtful.  Occasionally there are out-of-year-group accessions for SOF branches but that's a long exception, not the norm.  There's one ARSOF board each year with a specific year group in mind.  Miss it, and your chances are ~0%.


Tot, PM'd.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 24, 2015)

FitNerd89 said:


> Tot, PM'd.



Really? calling a staff member 'Tot'?   Check your PM's.


----------



## FitNerd89 (Dec 24, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Really? calling a staff member 'Tot'?   Check your PM's.



Addressed and noted. Will make the corrections.


----------



## The Panda Guy (Dec 29, 2015)

Evening,
As to answer the question Why I want to be apart of the special operations community and after starring at my computer for a half hour, to be but simply, because I want to gain a fortitude of skills that I could not normally gain. and I truly do want to be the best of the best. Now, obviously, that sounds like a cop out, but let me explain.

I've wanted to join the military since I was 6.  My parents have been fully supportive of that, and so they raised me on the simply principle, you do the best you can, and hold nothing back. So sure, I could join the usual, do my time, pick up some skills, but would that be the best I could do, if I was qualified to try out for SOF? No, its not, and that's why I want special operations.  because it's the best I can do. End - I'm terrible at answering Why.

Anyways, I'm currently shooting to pick up a contract in 6-8 months, as of right now, for CCT or PJ. 

Alright, I'm gonna go back to being my little sponge/lurker self. Thank you everyone for your service, and have a great night.


----------



## Furthur (Dec 31, 2015)

Good evening gentlemen. I'm here to request entry and access to post in the Pararescue Mentor Group sub-forum.  

Fourteen years ago I was standing before an AF recruiter one signature away from going to MEPS under an intelligence contract to be shipped away and learn to speak Farsi. I was talked out of it by my parents and life went on.  I'm 34 and on the cusp of not being eligible to correct my hesitation and feel like it's now or never.  I've spoken to both an Army and Air Force recruiter and have varying answers about the possibilities of a contract going into basic training because of my age.  The AF recruiter was pushing my towards OCS but I'm a year too old for a CRO position and would need to be commissioned before my 35th birthday in August which leaves me next to no time to get myself together and make the move towards a different career path in AF Healthcare Professions which I'm qualified but uninterested in doing.  

I've been an endurance athlete all my life between triathlon, collegiate soccer and running/cycling for sport and recreation and the "abuse" of training is something I crave.  I was made aware of the Pararescue profession by my former housemate who is currently a reservist in the AF and a former 68W with the Army in IRQ theater.  My closest friend in my current location was a twice combat deployed 19D who came back with a few scars both outside and in.  The stories they've both told, the hardships they've both endured reminded me that I have more to give than squandering my education and motivations slinging drinks for drunkards and pocket change.  It's not about money, it's about saving lives.  I want to save lives, I want to be part of a team that wants to save lives. I want to be the person that some stranded or wounded man/woman KNOWS is coming for them and won't let anything get in the way of me making that happen.

I feel I'm in a slightly different circumstance than other stories I'm reading about SOF hopefuls.  I'm not married, don't have children and I'm not in this for travel since my passport is already filled and sits expired.  In reference to a backup plan? Sure, none of us believe in quitting although someone will, most will. I've plenty of lucrative options that I COULD jump at tomorrow, spend my days surfing, mountain biking and womanizing but I don't want to.  I want to save lives.

I'm planning to be ready to enlist in May and am here to read, learn and observe from those who are willing to offer assistance.  I'm pragmatic, realistic and unafraid of being given the reality of situation from anyone who is willing to do so. 

Thank you!


----------



## Eazy_E8417 (Jan 7, 2016)

I wanna start of by saying I had no idea what a PJ was before June of last year. I didn't know that there was a job like that in the military because I had no knowledge of any careers in the military outside of Infantry. 

I never had any military exposure during my life outside the knowledge that my great grandfather was an ass kicking Marine during WWII. I go visit him occasionally but I've never  heard him talk about it outside of one story of him and his friends getting monkeys drunk. The idea of joining the military never crossed my mind until I had about six months of highschool left and even then I didn't really know of anything other than infantry to be quite honest. Once the recruiters called me about joining up, and speaking with the Army, I knew I wanted to enlist. I bounced around the decision of whether I wanted to join the Marines or Army for a while but my old JROTC instructor was always telling me to join the Air Force, so I decided to look into it. 

After hours of looking through websites and watching videos on YouTube about the Air Force and all the jobs it had, Mike Maroney's channel popped up and I saw a video of this man tryna drown these two dudes in a pool and I was instantly intrigued. Upon binge watching about 20 of his videos, I knew Pararescue is what I wanted to do. 

At first I wanted to be a PJ because it looked so badass. I watched videos of them jumping out of helicopters and airplanes and I thought it'd be badass to jump out of planes and parachute to save lives. Once, I got truly serious about wanting to be a PJ, I knew that I didn't want to be a PJ to be badass, I truly wanted to save lives. I want to be able to have the knowledge and skills to rescue people who needed help on a life or death situation. I want to serve my country and I feel like Pararescue is the job for me.

If I don't make it into Pararescue for whatever reason, and I've exhausted all my options in to becoming a PJ, I think I'll look into the Marines to become an Infantryman or go Navy to be a corpsman. Either way whether I become a PJ or follow my backup plan, I'll still serve my country which is what I want to do in the end.


----------



## The Panda Guy (Jan 8, 2016)

Just out of curiosity, I've noticed people saying that if they don't make it into their desired SOF, they'll go for another branch. How do you plan on doing this? 

I'm not asking because I want to know how, but because once you've gone to bootcamp you're comitted, so how do you plan to change? (I know blue to green, but you have to 3 years min service)


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jan 9, 2016)

Blue (Navy) to green doesn't exist any more. You serve your contract, you separate, you enlist in another branch.


----------



## suckitup (Jan 9, 2016)

Hey, this is my first post.  For some background I'm a freshman at Duke and a Mid in NROTC.  I've known I wanted a special operations since I was a junior in high school and my desires haven't changed since.  I'm currently a Marine option, but I'm heavily leaning towards switching to Navy side and pursuing a service selection in SEAL.  I'm thinking about the 25 yard line goal right now, so really all thats been on my mind is getting a good PST.  My scores are a not where'd I'd like them to be but here they are.  For reference, I run a 297 Marine Corps PFT.  My last official PST scores are...
500 swim: 9:51
2 min push-ups:97
2 min sit-ups: 93 
pull-ups: 17
1.5 mile run: 8:48
Most likely, I think I'm going to end up switching and pursuing SEAL, but I came to this forum to help me make an informed decision.  The fact that an officers stint in MARSOC is so short is a bit depressing, whereas a SEAL officer can spend his entire career in special operations.  I have four years before I even commission, but I figure getting a head start and joining 1-2 of the mentor groups would be beneficial for me.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jan 9, 2016)

Solid numbers. Keep it up. 
Duke is an outstanding and very demanding school, make sure you keep up with the academic side of things as well.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 10, 2016)

suckitup said:


> Hey, this is my first post.  For some background I'm a freshman at Duke and a Mid in NROTC.  I've known I wanted a special operations since I was a junior in high school and my desires haven't changed since.  I'm currently a Marine option, but I'm heavily leaning towards switching to Navy side and pursuing a service selection in SEAL.  I'm thinking about the 25 yard line goal right now, so really all thats been on my mind is getting a good PST.  My scores are a not where'd I'd like them to be but here they are.  For reference, I run a 297 Marine Corps PFT.  My last official PST scores are...
> 500 swim: 9:51
> 2 min push-ups:97
> 2 min sit-ups: 93
> ...



My wife is also at Duke. What is your major? We have prolly crossed paths at the gym.


----------



## logman (Jan 11, 2016)

Good Evening,

I am a 26 year old from Ohio. I am currently in the Air Force Reserves as a medical laboratory technician. A little over a year ago I decided I wanted to change my current military occupation. I am interested in Pararescue. Saving lives is the reason I am attracted to this career field. I have been researching Pararescue heavily for the past few months on this site, specialtactics.com, and certain youtube channels. 

I would like to get into an Air Force Reserve or Air National Guard Rescue Squadron or STS. I have contacted recruiters from a few different squadrons around the country. I found out that most of the units hold PAST/Interviews at certain times during the year.

My main goal until the next round of PAST/Interviews at these units is to keep working on my swimming, running, and calisthenics. Thank you for everything you do. This site will help me focus on my goals.


----------



## deepkai (Jan 19, 2016)

Good evening everyone,

I am writing this post in following the proper procedure in order to ask questions and gain entry into the Marine Recon mentor group.

If there is one thing I have learned in my 22 years on earth (all civilian) it is that happiness is not something to pursue as it can come and go with the wind. However, the more satisfying and enduring feeling of fulfillment can be achieved by utilizing your life to it's fullest potential and maximizing your personal capability. My deepest fear is that on my deathbed I will look back on my life and see that I chose to limit myself for safety and/or spent my time, the most precious thing any of us have, in the pursuit of trivial and fleeting pleasures. In search for this fulfillment I acquired an A.A. from my local college, had many different jobs (including what I thought would be a dream one where I work now), and even traveled to a few countries where ultimately I have found myself feeling empty. One day a lightening bolt of realization hit me so hard I felt like a fool for not having seriously considered it before: enlist in the military. It has now grown into a calling. I need an occupation that does not depend on how much I get paid or how much I can't wait for the weekend. I need an occupation where I can pour my life into it, where the payment is life, and that life is in service to something greater than myself and to those around me. It is a world I see where the pillars of our nation stand with blood shed by brave and competent men without the need for fame or fortune, but do so simply because it is necessary. This is a world I want to be a part of and where those around me hold these same values and will stop at nothing less than mastery of ourselves. 

My primary focus at the moment is getting into the Marine Recon community. I know there are many steps to get there and I have done hours of research how to achieve that along with various backup plans. I would still regard myself being in the research phase but in the very near future I will be meeting with the recruiters after I can get insight into a few questions I have. I feel strongly pulled to becoming a SARC but would like to consider other options as well (Recon Corpsman vs Recon Marine career paths). I can research all I want but I can never get the experience until I'm there like all you have been, this is where your insights have been of tremendous value! I was following the BRC fitness preparation routine but realized that I was overshooting the runway and am now doing a program that focuses more on achieving a competitive Navy PRC along with Marine PFT score. I have a very active lifestyle, being born and raised in Hawai'i (where I currently reside) has made me a perpetual waterman where I surf and swim constantly and I work in forestry and wildlife at the moment so I hike five days a week. I incorporate additional work on PRC/PFT events. I'm also a natural endurance athlete and have been a runner and competitive outrigger canoe paddler my whole life. I've also been reading ASVAB study guides and doing additional study in the areas I can improve on.  

I've tried to keep this as concise as possible while accurately showing where I'm at in this process. I thank you all for your continued support and patience to wannabes/neophytes like me!


----------



## Renholder (Jan 19, 2016)

Greetings,

I'm a 20-year-old Poolee prepping for BRC. I had spent two years in college before I had to drop for financial reasons. Initially, I had missed the carefree lifestyle, but I had to figure out what I was going to do with my life. My goal in college was to commission, so enlisting was the next logical step. I talked with a former Recon Marine I had met and I was quickly sold on the few words he had given me. I want to be around people who push themselves physically and mentally to their limits, and then some. It's my dream to push myself until I collapse. It's also my nightmare at the same time.

I called up the recruiting office the very next day and went through MEPS the next week. I scored a 95 AFQT with a 130 GT score, and enlisted with an 03xx contract. I was under the impression that all 03xx's would be asked to volunteer at SOI. I was later told this isn't the case at SOI East anymore from a BRC instructor and recent graduates of SOI East. I'm stuck trying to get my ship date moved to June and get a Recon contract, but my recruiter said he'd have to fill my spot in April first. If anyone has any advice navigating that, I'd be grateful.

Physically, I'm naturally good at rucking/running, but swimming is my weakest area so far. I'm working with swimming coach that trains SEAL/SWCC/PJ candidates for free nearby. We've tried to dig up some information on how to train/thrash me in the pool but it's still pretty hard to say exactly what is going to be required of me. A normal 4-hour practice consists of the following: technique review/warmup, technique drills, egg beater tread with bricks rotating for 20-30 mins, underwater crossovers, 500-600 yards of cammie swimming, water confidence/mental stuff, and some lifting. Eventually we'll move onto finning and possibly some open water swimming. They are some pretty awesome groups that everyone should take advantage of to avoid injuring themselves. I was swimming a few thousand yards a week with horrible technique and luckily found a coach before seriously hurting myself.

During the rest of the week, I'm doing a modified version of the MARSOC Fitness App with less rucking and more swimming. I'll eventually transition to the Military Athlete program. It would help tremendously to have some sort of benchmark for the physical aspect of the course that I can push myself towards. Small things like what stroke I should focus on, how much I should be running/rucking, etc. would be helpful as well.

Thanks


----------



## Avenger hammer (Jan 19, 2016)

Greetings everyone,

I'm a 28 year old Army sergeant with coming up on 8 years in service. Did 2 deployments to Afghanistan as my first MOS 13D (fire direction center) then left active and went Army National Guard where I have re-classed to 11C. I was a certified personal trainer for 2 years but I have not been re certified because I am not in that career field, but it is still great knowledge to have in your tool box. I'll get the cliche crap out of the way first, yes I have always dreamed of being SOF of some sort ever since I was a kid and yes I want to serve with the best and prove my self.

I want to be your teammate because I want to look out for you and the guys in our team. I want to do our mission, hit the OBJ and come back with everyone. I want to be in a unit where mediocrity is seen as a sin. Where people shooting 23's on the range or people getting a 181 on the PT is seen as sickening. I want to be in a unit where to the left and right of me the guys are pushing them selves just as hard as I push my self. I want my wife to feel better knowing that the guys in my team are at my level or hell better than me. I want to be in a team of go getters, self starters, ass kickers, not in a company of sham shield E-4s and guys who think its just a paycheck and a way to work. It's not just a paycheck to me and you would think after the stupid pointless formations and long hours and rucks and deployments that the motivation would be gone, but it is still there. I'm the kinda guy that will put in the long hours even after work to study on things I didn't quite get during work hours, luckily my wife loves to make flash cards and help. I absolutely will push my self to the limits for my teammates and I wont quit on you.

My goal is to go TACP. I want to use my past skills of working with radios, infantry tactics and even bring my artillery and mortar knowledge to the table while advising, assisting and controlling CAS. I am currently talking to my Active Duty Air Force recruiter and he has told me that prior service can only come into the Airforce if you are picking a SOF job, which obviously is fine by me. Only problem is he tells me that only PJ is open right now and that he wont know when the next TACP slots will open. Plus my Army National Guard contract doesn't end till this summer but at least that gives me time to get in even better shape. 

Currently I am doing a self modified blend of the PJ/CCT/SOWT fitness preparation program and the Military Athlete TACP training plan. Both have some very kick ass workouts and great blends of swimming, crossfit, rucking and swimming.

I'm looking forward to my future and I am excited.

Thank you for reading


----------



## CDG (Jan 20, 2016)

Avenger hammer said:


> My goal is to go TACP. I want to use my past skills of working with radios, infantry tactics and even bring my artillery and mortar knowledge to the table while advising, assisting and controlling CAS. I am currently talking to my Active Duty Air Force recruiter and he has told me that prior service can only come into the Airforce if you are picking a SOF job, which obviously is fine by me. Only problem is he tells me that only PJ is open right now and that he wont know when the next TACP slots will open. Plus my Army National Guard contract doesn't end till this summer but at least that gives me time to get in even better shape.



A couple things to think about moving forward.

- How we talk on radios is vastly different from the way the Army does it, at least in my experience.  Just keep an open mind if you make it to the Schoolhouse.  Don't be the guy that's questioning the Instructors or saying, "Well when I was in AFG we did it this way."

- We train extensively on mortar and artillery CFF.  Many times the Army thinks all we do is CAS, but we do airdrops, LZ work, and can call in any kinetic or non-kinetic type of fire out there, from any asset in the inventory.  

-AD was closed to prior service when I joined as well, so I went Guard.  It's an option, and if you make it and prove yourself, the transfer process to Active Duty is ridiculously easy.  It's literally writing a letter saying you want to do it that goes up to the CFM at NGB and bam, on AD.  If you decide to go Guard first, just be up front with the squadron about where you're coming from and what your intentions are.


----------



## Avenger hammer (Jan 20, 2016)

Roger that. I appreciate information and response CDG.


----------



## DirtyBird89 (Feb 3, 2016)

Good evening everyone,

I'm a twenty four year old lance corporal, serving as a 5811 Military Policeman in the Marine Reserve. I've been in for nearly three years now, and should be picking up within the next year. I'm specifically shooting for MARSOC, but I'm trying to keep an open mind as to any type of way to serve in America's SOF depending on what may or may not come up in my future since I know that things can change very quickly.

I have several reasons why I want to join MARSOC in particular. First, I believe that MARSOC may not be the only chance, but is probably the best chance for me to become active duty while also remaining in the Marines. To do that while also pursuing the gpal of joining SOF seems to me to be the best thing I could hope for. The Marine Corps has done a lot for me personally in my brief time in its ranks. In turn I'd like to push myself to be the most professional and exceptional individual that I can be. I'd also like to be surrounded by similar individuals. Not that my current command is necessarily lacking. It just seems that there is more apathy than anything amongst my peers. Another problem with the reserves is that I personally don't enjoy civilian life as much as I did my time that I spent in Initial Active Duty Training and the time I spend training at drill. I believe that spending time in the field and slinging lead within a tight knit brother/sisterhood is much more rewarding than working a normal nine to five any day. Lastly I know our nation's SOF will be the first, and sometimes only troops, to serve our nation when things go bad. Sitting in a reserve center suffering from death by power point a few weekends a year is not what I want to say I did to serve my country.

To help myself accomplish my goal I've been in the gym, pool, or on the hardball almost daily. Within the next few weeks I'll be starting the MARSOC fitness app to get my body ready for the A&S and to better my score for an upcoming PFT this spring. I'll be seeking advice from my company's top shooters and instructors to better my rifle and pistol marksmanship. I'll also be reading as much information from this site and other sources as I can in my down time to prepare myself mentally for any challenges I may face. I also plan to complete my required PME for corporal as soon as possible and request the residency Corporal's Course so that I may be PME complete for my grade within the first year of having attained the rank.

Thank you all again for your service and your knowledge.

Semper Fi,
Dirty Bird.


----------



## Cass (Feb 6, 2016)

Evening everyone,

I am a 34 year old E-6 in the Guard. I am a 35M  with 16 years TIS. I deployed to KAF in 02-03 as an Engineer, and came into contact with 5th Group Soldiers. This spurred my interest in becoming an SF soldier. I got serious about getting to SFAS and the Q a few years ago. I read whatever information I can, to include GET SELECTED!, Chosen Soldier, From OSS to Green Berets, and Five Years to Freedom. I believe that I will be successful at SFAS and SFQC. I have been training, physically for awhile now. I had a small set back over the summer, but have recovered just fine. I have aspirations of becoming a QP because of many reasons. One of the main attractions to SF was the level of professionalism that they demand, as well as the high level of training they receive. I have been a successful NCO, and have done well in several leadership roles. My focus is now set on attending an SFRE, prove myself there, then attends SFAS. I look to further my career, while becoming a dependable, knowledgeable team member on one of the most demanding teams in the world.

Thank you in advance for any assistance and/or knowledge I gain from the Soldiers here.

- Cass


----------



## Brian Nance (Feb 8, 2016)

Well here is my post to why I want to try out for SF. I always wanted to join the military growing up, but women and not knowing what I wanted my senior year changed that. Fast forward five years, went to school and got a good job, spent some time at Ft. Campbell with some family, watched my brother enlist and my brother in-law enlist, and began thoroughly regretting not enlisting myself. So I went to the recruiter and swore in. Now here I am almost a year later and still wanting to do more. (I feel like a shitbag for not going in right out of high school, and doing my part as an able-bodied male, and seeing buddies deploy to Iraq and Afghanistan. So now I feelove SF is the best way to serve my country, 20th SFG would keep me close to where I live currently and she could keep her job (really good paying job) . I would like to thank everyone in advance for any help I receive in this mentor program!


----------



## Bama Boy (Feb 22, 2016)

Hello gentleman, I first posted an introduction on here maybe a month or two ago. I hope I don't catch flak for this but as a sixteen year old guy who will be turning seventeen in March I have both changed my goals but, have also come to a realization of what I think I truly want to do and should do. I have now decided not to enlist active duty but to enlist in the national guard as a 11 B so I can also go to college through ROTC to hopefully become an Infantry officer. After I commission I would like to become a special forces officer. I have always wanted to be in the military not only because it was always a dream but because I wanted to do something most people can't and after talking to a mentor of mine was a 18 E I think being a officer is the way to go. The reason I want to be in Special Forces is he told me there is no better group of guys I could serve with and that if I could make I would love it, I guess I want to be in SOF because I want to be the best officer and soldier I can be.  I still have a lot of work to do academically, physically and mentally, and I know it will be hard and I know sometimes it will be scary. But I know what I want to do and will work hard for it because I want to accomplish my goals and dreams. Thank you for letting me on your site gentleman.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 24, 2016)

Bama Boy said:


> Hello gentleman, I first posted an introduction on here maybe a month or two ago. I hope I don't catch flak for this but as a sixteen year old guy who will be turning seventeen in March I have both changed my goals but, have also come to a realization of what I think I truly want to do and should do. I have now decided not to enlist active duty but to enlist in the national guard as a 11 B so I can also go to college through ROTC to hopefully become an Infantry officer. After I commission I would like to become a *Special Forces* officer. I have always wanted to be in the military not only because it was always a dream but because I wanted to do something most people can't and after talking to a mentor of mine was a 18 E I think being a officer is the way to go. The reason I want to be in Special Forces is he told me there is no better group of guys I could serve with and that if I could make I would love it, I guess I want to be in SOF because I want to be the best officer and soldier I can be.  I still have a lot of work to do academically, physically and mentally, and I know it will be hard and I know sometimes it will be scary. But I know what I want to do and will work hard for it because I want to accomplish my goals and dreams. Thank you for letting me on your site gentleman.



You have a long way to go before you can even think about becoming a Special Forces Officer, note the correction in Rifle Green too, attention to detail.  You haven't even graduated high school, so you are looking at least 12-14 years down the road. a lot can change in that time.  You have to be the best in your year group to apply, and do it on time and correctly.  What happens if you get branched AG and don't have the time to devote to PT and field work?

Just giving you things to ponder in the long journey ahead of you.


----------



## Yosemite (Mar 6, 2016)

Hello all,
My name is Nick. I am currently in the USAF stationed at Beale AFB, CA as a 1N151A Geospatial Intelligence Analyst. 
I have been active duty for 2.5 years, am an E-4, and plan on reenlisting at my 6 year mark. 

Okay so here's what brought me here:
I come from a military family(mostly Air Force) so joining was always imminent. At a young age I had always wanted to be a SEAL and do "cool" guy things and kill bad guys. As I got older I realized I was no where fit enough to ever become a SEAL. When it was time I walked into the Air Force recruiters office and told him I wanted to be an Air traffic controller. No contracts came down fast enough so I got impatient and took an intelligence contract. After basic training and tech school I got in pretty good shape and thought to myself, "Well maybe I can accomplish my dream and go into a SOF career field." I realized right away that CCT was right for me because initially I had wanted air traffic control and I love all things related to planes. Anyways, Intel is rewarading because we get to support SOF guys with our Preds and Reapers but I hate having a desk job. CCT is my dream and I know it is the one thing I need to fulfill my life. I feel as if it is my calling. I have given up so much just to stay on track with my physical and mental training so I am completely invested in making this dream a reality.

My leadership has failed me and I have already contacted a special tactics recruiter at the 24th STS. He was no help either.
A mentor would be greatly appreciated because I have so many questions,
-How do I retrain?
     I know the basic retraining process, but I assume it is a slightly different process when retraining into AFSOC.
-How do I get a hold of an Special tactics recruiter to administer a PAST test? 
-What paperwork do I need to do? 
-What is the timeline for all of these things? 
    (I don't want to miss an important step.) 
I also would appreciate a mentor through this whole process. 

Thanks for listening,
-Nick


----------



## AWP (Mar 7, 2016)

FliehrCCT said:


> My leadership has failed me and I have already contacted a special tactics recruiter at the 24th STS. He was no help either.
> A mentor would be greatly appreciated because I have so many questions



You asked a special missions unit how to find a recruiter? :-/

What does 36-2626 have to say? What does the myPers retraining page have to say about crosstraining windows and requirements?


----------



## Kheenbish (Mar 7, 2016)

FliehrCCT said:


> Hello all,
> My name is Nick. I am currently in the USAF stationed at Beale AFB, CA as a 1N151A Geospatial Intelligence Analyst.
> I have been active duty for 2.5 years, am an E-4, and plan on reenlisting at my 6 year mark.
> 
> ...



Process isn't different since it's a Battlefield Airmen position. Just go to MyPers and click retrain. They send you info and you follow the steps they lay out. EVERYTHING you need they will let you know. If you can't figure the simple steps out, how can you be depended upon to perform during the pipeline and eventually in the operational world?


----------



## Yosemite (Mar 7, 2016)

Kheenbish said:


> Process isn't different since it's a Battlefield Airmen position. Just go to MyPers and click retrain. They send you info and you follow the steps they lay out. EVERYTHING you need they will let you know. If you can't figure the simple steps out, how can you be depended upon to perform during the pipeline and eventually in the operational world?


 
Thank you,
I didn't know that the steps are laid out when you attempt to retrain. I figured it would be different due to the fact that there needs to be special medical screening and a PAST test. I am just trying to be vigilant so I do not miss a step and screw myself down the road.


----------



## Yosemite (Mar 7, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> You asked a special missions unit how to find a recruiter? :-/
> 
> What does 36-2626 have to say? What does the myPers retraining page have to say about crosstraining windows and requirements?



Clarification: I went on to the 24th STS website and found a recruiter's email on there. That's who I contacted. He gave me some useful information but it was limited.

36-2626 was useful regarding eligibility, disqualifications, and timelines.


----------



## AWP (Mar 7, 2016)

FliehrCCT said:


> Clarification: I went on to the 24th STS website and found a recruiter's email on there. That's who I contacted. He gave me some useful information but it was limited.
> 
> 36-2626 was useful regarding eligibility, disqualifications, and timelines.



24th STS or 24th SOW?
Air Force Special Tactics (24 SOW) > Special Tactics > Combat Control

That has an email and a phone number. Also, if you go into the AF Global the 24th SOW STTS has a SORL Liaison.

----

ADMIN NOTE: You are not a CCT and you need a new user name. There is a link to a User Name Change on the main forum page. Use that to request a new user name.


----------



## Yosemite (Mar 7, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> 24th STS or 24th SOW?
> Air Force Special Tactics (24 SOW) > Special Tactics > Combat Control
> 
> That has an email and a phone number. Also, if you go into the AF Global the 24th SOW STTS has a SORL Liaison.
> ...



Just submitted the User name change request. Apologies for that.

You're right it was the 24th SOW. I will definitely take a look in AF Global tonight. Thanks for the help!


----------



## CDG (Mar 8, 2016)

I'd like to hear exactly why you made the statement that your command failed you, and why you say the info given to you by the 24 SOW recruiter was "limited". You come off as lacking self-initiative and as feeling entitled to be given answers after others do the work of finding them.


----------



## Yosemite (Mar 8, 2016)

CDG said:


> I'd like to hear exactly why you made the statement that your command failed you, and why you say the info given to you by the 24 SOW recruiter was "limited". You come off as lacking self-initiative and as feeling entitled to be given answers after others do the work of finding them.



There is an explanation about my command. Over the past year my group has been reorganizing like crazy. I have been in 2 different squadrons, 4 different flights and 5 different teams since March of last year and my chain of command changed every time we reorganized. I should give them more credit because we have been changing so much that there has been no consistency. What I meant by "they have failed me" is that every time I go to them for information or resources, they either never get back to me or lead me to dead ends. All of the information I have received about the whole process, I have found out by my own self initiative. I only go to them, the 24th SOW recruiter, and here when I have exhausted my own resources. As for the 24th SOW recruiter, he emailed me the current PAST worksheet, but other than that he just told me to go onto MyPers and click the retrain button.

I can't click the retrain button yet because I'm not in my retraining window yet. 

My apologies for sounding self-entitled.


----------



## AWP (Mar 9, 2016)

Fliehr13 said:


> he just told me to go onto MyPers and click the retrain button.



I'm going to take you to task here, but in part because I HOPE someone will learn from this.

Why in the world didn't you put this in your first post? I have done this for years and am very proud of the guys we've mentored so why in the hell do people come in, give us half the story, and expect results? Jesus Christ, we spent time trying to figure out what you've done to help yourself, but only AFTER we prodded you did you give us information that mattered? You're already in the Air Force yet you didn't know this would help? What could you tell your commander if given part of the information needed to do your job? "Oh, my analysis is solid, minus the information I don't have, but trust my conclusions anyway."

What else aren't you telling us?


----------



## CDG (Mar 9, 2016)

Fliehr13 said:


> There is an explanation about my command. Over the past year my group has been reorganizing like crazy. I have been in 2 different squadrons, 4 different flights and 5 different teams since March of last year and my chain of command changed every time we reorganized. I should give them more credit because we have been changing so much that there has been no consistency. What I meant by "they have failed me" is that every time I go to them for information or resources, they either never get back to me or lead me to dead ends. All of the information I have received about the whole process, I have found out by my own self initiative. I only go to them, the 24th SOW recruiter, and here when I have exhausted my own resources. As for the 24th SOW recruiter, he emailed me the current PAST worksheet, but other than that he just told me to go onto MyPers and click the retrain button.
> 
> I can't click the retrain button yet because I'm not in my retraining window yet.
> 
> My apologies for sounding self-entitled.



So, a ST recruiter told you what to do (click the button in MyPers).  However, you can't complete the necessary action because you aren't eligible to retrain yet.  This would have been another key information set to pass in your first post.  If you aren't eligible to retrain, then what did you expect to have happen?


----------



## Yosemite (Mar 9, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> I'm going to take you to task here, but in part because I HOPE someone will learn from this.
> 
> Why in the world didn't you put this in your first post? I have done this for years and am very proud of the guys we've mentored so why in the hell do people come in, give us half the story, and expect results? Jesus Christ, we spent time trying to figure out what you've done to help yourself, but only AFTER we prodded you did you give us information that mattered? You're already in the Air Force yet you didn't know this would help? What could you tell your commander if given part of the information needed to do your job? "Oh, my analysis is solid, minus the information I don't have, but trust my conclusions anyway."
> 
> What else aren't you telling us?



Roger that. That is an important lesson I will learn from: Never assume.


----------



## MickeyMouse (Mar 24, 2016)

Good afternoon, gents,

I'm currently seeking admittance to Assessment and Selection for SF. I can't give you some existentialist reason I want to become SF. I just want it. I can give supplementary reasons, but the force driving me to do this can't be described. 
I have been pushing papers for MARSOC for the past couple of years, and due to one problem or another, nothing has come of it. I did a little research on family history and discovered my grandfather (a Marine linguist) operated with the Green Berets in Vietnam. 

I decided to pursue SF in November 2015, and started speaking to the recruiters. At the time I was a Corporal in the USMC Reserves. The conditional release I submitted took 2 months to be returned and when it was, I was told that the career planner put the wrong unit code into the paperwork. At this point (January) I had been promoted to Sergeant, thoroughly messing up my planning and work. The second set of papers was finished last week. My recruiter in the army said that I can't really hope for a rank reduction to get an 18X contract. I was also told my only option to get into the Active side is to sign a contract as a military policeman since that's the MOS I hold in the Reserves.

So far, I see my best option at this point to get into the Active Army and then apply for SF and train till there is an opening for me. I have done about as much research as I can on this, reading up on the Army's current policies regarding prior service enlistment. I have found quite a few answers to questions I had on this forum. I will be speaking to my recruiter on Monday about all options available to me. 

That's all I have for now. 
Thanks.
Mickey


----------



## Badger (Mar 25, 2016)

Hello all,

I will keep this short and to the point.

I joined the National Guard in 2009 as a split-op. Fast forward 7 years and I have graduated high school, AIT, WLC, OCS, college, and MI-BOLC. Finally, I am now able actively pursuing SF. I have many reasons for this pursuit. The challenge, the development, the opportunity to make a difference around the world, and the chance to work side by side with some of the most driven professionals out there. I want to be part of a team that takes a more active role in protecting our nation through providing others with the capabilities to protect their own.

I believe I deserve the opportunity to pursue SF because of my passion and dedication to any and every unit I will ever be a part of. I will soon be posting in the SITREP thread on my progress thus far. 

Thank you all and I appreciate your time!


----------



## haywood15 (Mar 28, 2016)

I'll try to keep my rationale for my goals as concise as possible. To start with, I don't necessarily come from a family with a strong military background, outside of my Papaw serving in the Navy during the Korean War and my Uncle serving as a Naval Aviator. Basically, the cliché thing for me to say is that pursuing service has always hung around the back of my mind as a totally personal thought.

Another aspect of my consideration is the fact that I grew up in my formative years seeing the aftermath of 9/11. That has weighed heavily on my mind, especially seeing the geopolitical state of the world right now and all the potential threats out there. So, I guess another aspect of my thought process is a desire to do my part to uphold what we have in this country. 

To summarize, my biggest driving force in pursuing this is mainly a desire to know that I actually did something meaningful with my life whenever my time to go comes. My ultimate desire is to get a CCT contract, and, hopefully, serve in that capacity


----------



## A-Aron (Mar 28, 2016)

All,

Coming from NYC military wasn't in the picture. You never heard of RANGERS or SEALS; It was more like that entrepreneur or stock broker making millions.. that's who you'd want to be growing up. I was perusing that dream, and to a degree still am, but I decided to take a last minute course of action and enlist in the AF right before college started. Throughout my enlistment process my recruiter was pushing me to go for a Battlefield Airman job but at the time I didn't know much about their job and was ignorant and "Didn't want to die".  Fast forward 2 1/2 years into operation AF and there isn't a day that goes by where I'm itching to do more.. something greater. I started to dig deeper into AFSOC, started noticing what the 66 RQS and the JTAC's were doing on the daily and kept researching. The more and more I dug,  the clearer it became, I started to "Connect the dots". This may sound strange but I work well under pressure and stress. It challenges me. My current job is doing the opposite. I want to break personal/mental walls and conquer fears, work with the best, be the best, and do great things.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 30, 2016)

Badger said:


> I believe I *deserve* the opportunity to pursue SF because of my passion and dedication to any and every unit I will ever be a part of.



Wow - you "deserve the opportunity to pursue SF"?  Did you really say that?  Sir, SF deserves the opportunity to knock that friggin chip off your shoulder.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 30, 2016)

x SF med said:


> Wow - you "deserve the opportunity to pursue SF"?  Did you really say that?  Sir, SF deserves the opportunity to knock that friggin chip off your shoulder.



Success is just that and nothing more. Success brings pride, but opens the door to hubris; which can dishonor the pride of success. Success with humility is rare, and brings respect and admiration.


----------



## Single Malt (Apr 1, 2016)

Hi Everyone, 

I am currently deciding between trying to get commission in the Air Force (in hope of someday becoming a STO), or enlisting via an 18X contract. I have my AFOQT scheduled for next week. I spoke to an Army recruiter as well, he told me he would give me an 18X contract whenever I was ready, given that they were available which he said is most of the time. I am currently studying for that test and physically training 6 days a week to get ready for either route. I have a BS in Physics and Mathematics and was a competitive Decathlete in high school and college. I am fluent in Farsi and Kurdish as well as familiar with Turkish and Arabic. Where I was born, a 2 year military service was a requirement for every male, and I still think that doing military service for my adopted country that has given me every opportunity I could possibly want is a must. I would feel my life will be incomplete despite what I end up accomplishing if I don't serve in the military. Now, I am not just looking for a few years, I would like a career in the military but given that I am interested in SF or the STO career path, it is possible (likely from what I have read) that I may get injured and not be able to devote 20 years. But that's fine, I will do what I can, you can't swim without getting wet. What attracts me to SF or STO is the fact that they are helpers and healers as much as they are shooters (SF mostly). I figure with my language skills, my ethnic background, and my travel experience, I will be useful in the mountains/valleys of the middle east. I realize how tough selection is and I may get hurt and medically pushed back or released but again that's just part of the deal and if that happens, I am sure the Army will find me MOS where I will be useful, maybe something with computers. So, my motivation really is just wanting to serve and if worthy, maybe serve with the SF men. When I am prepared, that's a leap I am hoping to make, to give up comfortable corporate job and do something that matters.


----------



## Otis (Apr 4, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

I will do my best to keep this to the point and direct. I am a Marine Staff Sergeant voluntarily separating this year. I will have 12 years time in service, and will be selected to E-7. I love the job, and have no complaints. This throws many people off, and many think I'm crazy.
In a nutshell, I am doing this for my niece and nephew who lost their dad in 2009. They don't have a father figure, and my family is great for the void. This decision was made with the best intentions in mind for everyone involved. I have a plan to make this transition reality, that's the first 25m target. Also, I will be pursuing a degree in Biblical Studies, and start the fall semester August 5, 2016.
I know in my heart I still want to pursue the reserve component. I am undecided to what route. The Marine reserves is the logical answer, I would keep my rank, etc. However, 9 hours is a long way to drive for the typical drill weekend. I have reached out to the unit. and know what this entails. I'm not interested, regardless of the promotion. I am not interested in retraining into a new MOS in the Marines. This leaves two National Guard routes I am interested in which are TACP and 20th SFG. The "why" for both is not to be cool, not to feel like I need to prove myself, I am past that point in my career.
John F. Kennedy said, "ask not what your country can do for you, ask what you can do for your country." I have skillsets, and I say that in a humble way. The question I ask myself is where I can best put these skills to use for the aspect of service. At the end of the day, either is the correct choice, I just need to find the best fit.
Thanks in advance.
-Otis


----------



## Otis (Apr 4, 2016)

Excuse the typo.
I have reached out to the unit, and know what it entails.


----------



## DOPEman (Apr 11, 2016)

Howdy,

I'm a former 11b with the 82nd with one deployment to Afghanistan as a sniper. I separated from the military in early 2015 to attend college with plans to return to the military after I graduated(not necessarily as an officer). I thought with OEF drawing to a close if I was ever going to go to school, that was the time to do it. Over the past year I've become less and less enthused with civilian life and I almost feel guilty for using the GI Bill on a degree I don't plan on using. I loved what I did in the Army and I was pretty decent at it, I would like nothing more than to continue my service in Special Forces. I have spoken to several active and retired group guys and have received a lot of differing, but helpful advice. I'm just hoping to get some guidance from people that are actively involved in the recruitment process. 

Thanks very much.- Max


----------



## macNcheese (Apr 13, 2016)

Hello 

I recently entered the DEP (18x). I am finishing my degree in Ptec currently. Heavily studying petrochemical refining and procurement. I love to workout, and practice self-reliance in nature (field craft). I shoot every week and find I am the most calm under pressure. I want to go to selection to meet myself for the first time and have a chance to work on a team with high level individuals. Like everyone else I've read everything I could find, but a lot of it is outdated or undated, and I would like to get a mentor. I have a child and wife that are both supporting me and I want to be as prepared as possible so that I have the best chance of success. 

Ps- I completed basic in the Air Force, but was discharged for psoriasis. Proved not to be psoriasis, and had my RE code changed to allow re-entry


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 14, 2016)

macNcheese said:


> Hello
> 
> I recently entered the DEP (18x). I am finishing my degree in Ptec currently. Heavily studying petrochemical refining and procurement. I love to workout, and practice self-reliance in nature (field craft). I shoot every week and find I am the most calm under pressure. I want to go to selection to meet myself for the first time and have a chance to work on a team with high level individuals. Like everyone else I've read everything I could find, but a lot of it is outdated or undated, and I would like to get a mentor. I have a child and wife that are both supporting me and I want to be as prepared as possible so that I have the best chance of success.
> 
> Ps- I completed basic in the Air Force, but was discharged for psoriasis. Proved not to be psoriasis, and had my RE code changed to allow re-entry



Welcome. Stay around. PM me directly; also PM user Duke, tell him I sent you, he can attest to being successful.


----------



## Rayne Cox (Apr 17, 2016)

Hello

    The reason I want to be a MARSOC Marine started back in my sophomore year of high school. I was into fitness, but it was the whole meathead/how much can ya bench scene. My buddy told me that he wanted to join this thing called MARSOC, but I had no idea what it was. Then, my cousin who was in The Marine Corps came to visit me. I later found out he was a MARSOC Marine, funny how that worked out. My buddy and I started training together, but he faded away and didn't stick with it. Now, 3 years later, I leave May 16th on a Recon contract (29 days) and want to prove to myself that I have what it takes to make it. The thing that intrigues me about SF or Recon is the mental and physical challenge. It takes a certain kind of person to make it through to the end. I want to know what I am made of, and I thought this was a pretty good way of finding out. 

500m swim- 9:00
3mile run-21:00
21pullups
130 crunches in 2:00


----------



## Featherless (Apr 28, 2016)

Hello
I am currently an E3 in the Air Force and am working towards passing my PAST to cross train into CCT. Ever since I was young I looked up to my Father for his Air Force service and also to my Grandfather who was First Air Calvary in Vietnam. I went through high school undecided on whether or not I would go into the military or college. So I went with the latter and tried college for a semester, it wasn't for me and that January I went to the recruiters to find out my options. I started with the Army and later moved on from them because I couldn't get a guarantee to go to Airborne after AIT and Basic Training (I had a waiver in for a screw in my right foot) I found out later that they never sent in my paperwork and it sat on a desk for awhile. So I went to the Air Force to follow in my Dad's footsteps, I was 19 and not very educated on the Special Operations side of the Air Force only that they were all around hardcore and could do anything. I decided that I didn't know enough and wasn't comfortable taking that leap, I signed with an Aircraft Maintenance contract for four years.

I want to be a CCT so that I can be at the most direct level of help for America and the guys out there risking there lives to defend it. I'm not happy and don't want to be complacent knowing that I only have a support role for the people out there dying and having to battle everyday of a deployment to keep themselves and their teammates alive, while we only spend four months in a location thousands of  miles away from them, in relative comfort. I hope that doesn't come off cocky or arrogant but I want to help I want to be one of the best and be a productive member of a team that is directly risking their lives to save thousands. Two years now after joining and I have matured a lot and had a lot of experiences in the Air Force that have helped me grow as an Airmen and as an adult and I'm ready to try to get to that level and I have a very strong wife who is supporting me and pushes to work harder to get there.

Recently to attain my goal of passing the PAST I was able to meet a swim coach that wanted to help me get my swim times down and have been working with him for two months and have take 2:30 off my original swim time. I try to read as much as I can about ways to improve my running times and how to increase distance. and have recently started a new interval run training to bring my mile time down. I have read a lot about CCT physical standards throughout the pipeline and most if not all the AFI's for those standards and the Retraining AFI's printed out.

I would like a mentor to help me learn how to step into a leader role as I will be a Senior Airmen and I know I will have to step up and push myself harder so that I can be trusted to lead and help other Airmen. A mentor would be helpful too in the fact that there aren't many people on my base that have experience in this topic so I don't often have people to ask advice from.


----------



## Tony986 (May 2, 2016)

Good evening gentlemen,

I am a 1341 Heavy Equipment mechanic, Corporal in the Marine Corps. I have served just over four years. I am still active duty. My journey starts off when I was separating from active service. I was so sure I wanted to get out. I was immature most of my career. I had no initiative or drive. I would just go to work and do my job. One day I got TAD to the range. It was this one time I actually had responsibilities. I was a leader to a small group of Marines. I took charge and felt it great. Plus to play with guns and teach Marines how to shoot their best was fun too! 

So, I got cold feet and cancelled my terminal leave and extended. I was going to try to be a combat instructor but, I did not have any boat spaces left in my MOS to re-enlist. I was a little disappointed at first. I was waiting around the shop for word for the next day then, I was told I am going to a MARSOC brief. To be honest I have not thought of MARSOC since I was a motivated PFC! I was Intrigued and I went. I was hooked. Right then and there I asked where do I sign! It was an obvious choice for me. I wanted to chase a dream again. The pursuit of excellence in the mind, body and soul has developed me beyond what I thought I could achieve. I remembered why I joined in the first place too. To serve this country that I love. I want to stay faithful to my Corps and country and give selfless service again. I love to teach, and lead young Marines and influence the old. 

My fitness scores and records are as of 20160502
20 pull ups, 120 crunches, 20:35 3mile.
13:30 average per mile rucking lately. I used to average 12-12:30 rucking. Maybe I need more rest. 
Have not timed my 300m precisely but it's just under 15 min 
Just tried treading water and successfully completed 15 min. I will be treading longer tomorrow on my swim workout. 

I have been lurking on this site for a while now. I always use the search function or other sources. I usually find my answer. But I feel a mentor will greatly aid in my development. I feel my scores are average maybe bad. I am using the MARSOC 10 week app and now on week 4. Thank you for time gentlemen. I have gained a vast amount of knowledge through your intelligence and wisdom.


----------



## Teufel (May 2, 2016)

MickeyMouse said:


> Good afternoon, gents,
> 
> I'm currently seeking admittance to Assessment and Selection for SF. I can't give you some existentialist reason I want to become SF. I just want it. I can give supplementary reasons, but the force driving me to do this can't be described.
> I have been pushing papers for MARSOC for the past couple of years, and due to one problem or another, nothing has come of it. I did a little research on family history and discovered my grandfather (a Marine linguist) operated with the Green Berets in Vietnam.
> ...



Why don't you lat move to 0321?  They have active and reserve opportunities.


----------



## Teufel (May 3, 2016)

Rayne Cox said:


> Hello
> 
> The reason I want to be a MARSOC Marine started back in my sophomore year of high school. I was into fitness, but it was the whole meathead/how much can ya bench scene. My buddy told me that he wanted to join this thing called MARSOC, but I had no idea what it was. Then, my cousin who was in The Marine Corps came to visit me. I later found out he was a MARSOC Marine, funny how that worked out. My buddy and I started training together, but he faded away and didn't stick with it. Now, 3 years later, I leave May 16th on a Recon contract (29 days) and want to prove to myself that I have what it takes to make it. The thing that intrigues me about SF or Recon is the mental and physical challenge. It takes a certain kind of person to make it through to the end. I want to know what I am made of, and I thought this was a pretty good way of finding out.
> 
> ...



Maintain a positive mental attitude and don't quit!


----------



## mikeca86 (May 9, 2016)

Hello again everyone. Post history shows that it's been (as of today) 2 months since I posted my initial introduction on here.

Red Flag 1 replied to my initial thread that I should narrow down my view on which aspect of your career field to look at, so, I began some reading.

I followed this websites advice, and picked up some literature. While reading these books was inspiring and motivating, it also gave me the internal question of why I wanted to pursue this career field. It gave me questions which (upon reading more of this site for the past few months) were mentioned by the veterans and active operators out there. _Why_. Why did I want this, what makes me think I should enact life-changing decisions and embark on this journey. What does this life offer me, and more importantly, what I can offer this community and the people behind it. 

The draw to this job isn't the 'cool guy' attitude. The draw is something I've had quite a hard time articulating actually. It's one of the reasons it's taken me this long to post on this thread. The _why_ to me, is as important (if not more important) than a bullet point list of generic responses for this question. Now, I have no idea if I'm alone in this line of thought, as I've only had the opportunity to meet very few SOF types, and never had a heart to heart conversation with them about their motivations and such things. But, to me, there's this drawing to your line of work. One that pulls on my soul and heart strings. It's a longing. A longing to make a difference. The world today is in interesting times, and we have soldiers deployed all over the world deterring these threats. Paris has been attacked twice, Brussels has been attacked as well. The forces behind these people are evil, and I want to help rid the world of them.

From reading about modern conflicts, and from my own simplistic understanding of how our adversaries work, kinetic action isn't the sole means to get rid of our enemies. The Special Forces job is to work with these populations, and show them that the tyrants standing on them can be overthrown. From taking these oppresed men and freeing them from bondage. Special Forces (from my understanding) wants to help people, and I want to help them as well.

I'm sorry if this is long winded, or you're looking for other information in an introduction post. Any information you gentlemen need I'll be happy to provide.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 9, 2016)

mikeca86 said:


> Hello again everyone. Post history shows that it's been (as of today) 2 months since I posted my initial introduction on here.
> 
> Red Flag 1 replied to my initial thread that I should narrow down my view on which aspect of your career field to look at, so, I began some reading.
> 
> ...



Thanks for getting back with us, and sharing your thoughts behind your decision to consider the Special Forces Pipeline. Keep us posted on your progress, and best of luck.


----------



## Strada (May 11, 2016)

Hello all,

I've dreamt of joining the military and especially the SOF community for years.  I come from a Navy family (O-6 father and o-5 brother) so naturally, I was drawn towards the SEAL community.  I nearly went to ROTC, but for various reasons, ended up enjoying a civilian life at Virginia Tech with hopes of being an officer after graduation.  I graduated in 2014 with a degree in Industrial Systems Engineering, and am currently employed as a shipyard engineer.  I'm very happily married and we just had our first son.  I still feel very strongly about joining the SOF community, but with a wife a child, the decision is more difficult.  I decided that active duty special operations is not the best route for me and my family.  I was very excited to learn about the 19th and 20th SF groups, and decided to pursue an enlistment with the National Guard.  I am currently working with a recruiter for either a REP63 contract or a contract that will allow me to tryout for SFAS once I'm in the NG. 

On learning more about SF, I realized that I am very drawn to their mission and motto.  I'm definitely a people person and enjoy cultivating relationships.  I love that Special Forces soldiers are so skilled in combat, but that so much of what they do is focused on developing and fostering relationships, teaching, and empowering "the oppressed."  I have a strong desire to be a part of this community so that I can help to defend those who are defenseless.  I want to do my part to protect and serve this country and the freedom that we enjoy here.  I'm extremely competitive, thoroughly enjoy working on small teams, consider fitness to be one of my biggest passions, and love learning and pushing myself.  It would be an absolute honor to wear the Green Beret and serve next to some of the finest warriors in the world.

I hope I don't sound too cliché with my reasons for wanting to join.  I think you can understand when I say that there is another element that fuels the desire that is hard to describe.  I want to be a part of something great and I want to "make a difference".  Every time the news reports another terrorist attack or a solder KIA, my hair stands on end and I want to do something about it.

Well, that's all for now.  My words are sincere; I hope they're not too cheesy for you :)  Thank you all for your service, your help, and your support!

v/r,

Joe


----------



## MickeyMouse (May 14, 2016)

Teufel said:


> Why don't you lat move to 0321?  They have active and reserve opportunities.


I've talked to the career planner about that before and he was very noncommittal. It was irritating because after I turned in my 368 to see what I could do with the army, he told me he "knew someone who can fast track packages for 0321." That was after giving him two packages with which he did nothing. The career planner before him did about the same thing when I gave her the papers I had filled out. I had two close friends at the unit that had submitted their re-enlistment papers to the career planner (one to the female, the other to the male) and both of them ended up with expired contracts and no re-enlistments to sign because of the career planner they were working with. Not trying to bitch. It is what it is and I'm not getting any younger.


----------



## Brooksb99 (May 15, 2016)

Hello everyone, 
I'm currently 17 about to go into my senior year of high school. I haven't done shit yet in my life, but I've always wanted to serve in the military. To be apart of something greater than myself and to accomplish something that is difficult. Something that not everyone can do.

I first found out about the 75th Ranger Regiment when I was researching online and I was immediately impressed. Everything from Ranger history to the Ranger mission got me hooked. The level of excellence that every Ranger must possess is what I am looking for. I want to be challenged.

I am looking to enlist with an 11x option 40 contract. Like I said in my intro I was basically a couch potato for the last few years, but I realize that I need to start working hard now if I want to be successful in the future. I currently play Baseball and have been working on running, calisthenics, and weight lifting. 

I have been reading several Ranger related books and also asvab prep books so that I will be able to get a high score to be eligible for an option 40 contract. I have also sent a request to join the Ranger mentor group on this site. 

Thank you for your time and service.


----------



## Teufel (May 15, 2016)

MickeyMouse said:


> I've talked to the career planner about that before and he was very noncommittal. It was irritating because after I turned in my 368 to see what I could do with the army, he told me he "knew someone who can fast track packages for 0321." That was after giving him two packages with which he did nothing. The career planner before him did about the same thing when I gave her the papers I had filled out. I had two close friends at the unit that had submitted their re-enlistment papers to the career planner (one to the female, the other to the male) and both of them ended up with expired contracts and no re-enlistments to sign because of the career planner they were working with. Not trying to bitch. It is what it is and I'm not getting any younger.



Where are you located?  Are you near one of the reserve recon companies?  I'm not concerned about your career planner, it is very easy to contact one of the reserve I&I officers or SNCOs and get you over there.  I have worked with most of them in the past.


----------



## MickeyMouse (May 20, 2016)

Teufel said:


> Where are you located?  Are you near one of the reserve recon companies?  I'm not concerned about your career planner, it is very easy to contact one of the reserve I&I officers or SNCOs and get you over there.  I have worked with most of them in the past.



Minnesota with 4 Law Enforcement Bn. I already signed a contract for 18x with the army. I appreciate the support, but I've made my decision. I know there is a recon company in Chicago, and I spoke to a couple Staff about trying to courtesy drill there but it never amounted to anything. Waiting for the past few years has really made me jump at the opportunity with the Army. I'm ready to get into this already and I'm eager to get to SFAS.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Jun 2, 2016)

I have been a member since 2011; there are a few on this forum who have witnessed my growth as both a Marine and a civilized human being, some of which I attribute this to. My previous two of three deployments have been under MARSOC in Afghanistan and most recently Iraq where I have served in a team, company, and SOF LNO capacity with a foreign SOF community as an 8071/SOCS-C. As I approach the end of my tour (only five years are allotted in this community to non-0372s) I have been given a very unique and rare opportunity to attend Assessment and Selection in August 2016 which could never have been accomplished without the input of my former team commander, my former XO/previous team commander, Operations Chief and multiple other personal who hold weight in this community.

I admire those who I have served with and those who have lost their lives during a peak in their greatness. I love this community, I admire and continue to aspire to our ethos, and I want nothing more than to be permanently placed here doing what I love. I have endured personal sacrifice during an extended growth period and have learned much while only wanting to offer that much more to the community and mission as a permanent member, brother, and teammate.

During my last deployment, I discussed personally with one member on the site about the possibilities of moving over to 1st Force Reconnaissance, others have approached me about SMUs in my area, and I've explored avenues outside the Marine Corps in the private sector. This situation with A&S literally fell on my lap and I have decided to run with it.

I am hopeful that my best effort is recognized as a selectable and trainable member of the SOF community in August and from there I will re-enlist to move onto ITC. Should I not be selected I will be happy that I had my chance and move forward with my life. Quitting isn't really an option; I will never get this chance again. I am currently preparing as eagerly as possible physically with the tools and advice available in the community to include the 10 week A&S preparation program.

Regardless of the available tools that are unique to my situation, I will seek a mentor on this forum. I love you guys.

Respectfully,

Rich


----------



## bobbyadair960 (Jun 14, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

I found this thread while looking for information on ways to prepare for SFAS and immediately created an account. I would love to have a mentor. I'm a 25 year old male Paramedic student. I work security and also work part time as a volunteer firefighter/EMT-B. I love working with a team and try to learn something out of any situation I am in. I've had a desire to join the military since I was young (My dad was a Marine in Vietnam and I've always admired that). I've always wanted to do more with my life, and was happy when an Army recruiter told me about the 18x program. I plan on enlisting in September (2016) and am trying to do everything I can to prepare. I've read a lot of good posts on here to prepare as well as ordered the Get Selected book, relentless forward progress, 5 years to freedom, as well as the Get selected DVD from the guys over at Fieldcraft LLC. I also ruck, run, and workout (my routine will be modified per input from a mentor or the books I read). My goal is to be 18D. I have a passion for emergency medicine, and work best in a high stress, fast paced environment. I have a wife and want to do everything I can to be successful in my career choice with the Army.

Thank you all for this thread.


----------



## Mor13 (Jun 30, 2016)

Good afternoon everyone, 

I really have one reason as to why I want to be apart of such a community that I see different from most people I talk to. I want to do my part. I've always been the guy that wants to do his part. I don't like being behind the scenes, not saying I want recognition, I want to feel like I'm making an impact. I enjoy being useful and being the person people ask to do something. I do believe everyone has an important role in the military, but I like to see my work done. I like progress and visual success. I worked at a warehouse and due to this attitude I was able to get promoted within 2 months with the only thought in my head when I went to work being "I wonder how much I can get rid of by the end of the night". 
Sadly I've had a bit of a setback coming to my unit, getting passed up on unit dets and getting passed up on the last deployment in March of 2015 until our next in 2018(I checked in July of 2014). I decided I was over the military, it wasn't what I thought. 
Until, I went to the MARSOC brief. It sparked the interest I had as a teenager, it was a feeling of excitement and opportunity I haven't felt since I hit the fleet, to finally do my part. After hearing I can put my package in as a Lance(I'm picking up in a few months) I figured it's time to see what I have and move on from my first experience in the Marine Corps. I love the Marine Corps, but the wing isn't what I had in mind and this was it. 
So here I am, doing all of my medical screenings, getting ready with the much appreciated help of a Sergeant that recently went through A&S and hopefully I'll be there in April of 2017. 
Not the most attractive statement but I believe in honesty. 
Thanks for reading.


----------



## Marcus (Jul 7, 2016)

My name's Marcus/24/Madison, WI

Honestly I don't know why I'm drawn to SOF over anything else. But it's what keeps me up at night. It's what I think about when I'm working out/alone/bored. I drive my girlfriend crazy talking about it with her. Being 24 and almost done with my FF/Paramedic internship I feel like I should be excited about getting a career fire/medic job, but for reasons I can't explain all I can think about is how upset that department would be if I told them I'm going into the military. I'm just drawn too it like a magnet. That's the best way I can put it.

As stated in other posts, I love being a medic but feel unchallenged with civilian EMS. If/when I join I know I would want to be a medic in whatever branch or MOS. 

I'll be reading the site seeking advice on everything from SOF medic options out there to back up plans for if all goes wrong. I'll be honest and say my biggest hesitation is ending up in an MOS that I can't stand, something that doesn't advance the skills I have already gained (NREMT-P etc.)

Thank you for having me,

Marcus


----------



## x SF med (Jul 7, 2016)

@Marcus...

Now is the time to use the search function on the site for research purposes.  There is a lot of information to help you reach a decision in where you want to take your life.  SOF is a small, very tight community, you'll see that here... remember your chances of making it into any SOF unit are low, just due to the volume of candidates and the stringency of the selection/training process.  Every job in the military is important, and every job needs to be treated that way - no matter what MOS you finally get, excellence is minimum for which you aspire, and keeping your outlook up and focused is going to allow you to achieve goals over the course of your military career... a great job in any MOS will allow your command to feel confident about sending you to another unit in the SOF community, because it makes them look good.   Keep in shape - physically, mentally, emotionally, financially and spitirually - you'll need them all throughout your life anywhere.

Good luck, go do PT, and read, research, and plan your goals.


----------



## Marcus (Jul 7, 2016)

@x SF med Thank you, I appreciate your response.

Marcus


----------



## rcg10 (Jul 9, 2016)

Serving has been the biggest factor in my decisions growing up. The desire of serving others led me into joining the USCG, and after 6 years of active duty I have decided to serve in a different capacity. My time in the USCG, experiences, and the lessons I learned were pivotal in my development into the person I am today. After a few months of research, I came across the opportunity to serve in Special Forces within the National Guard. With my end of enlistment in mid 2017, I have begun preparations for applying and attending a SFRE/SFAD with the 19th Group.


Why Special Forces? Before my fiancé fully supported my decision to pursue this, she asked why I was willing to sacrifice so much for a highly slim chance at succeeding. The missions, opportunities to serve in the highest capacity of the armed forces, and the Green Beret all appealed to me. However, the Brotherhood stood out the most. Earning my spot to become a part of this group is what I strive for. This will be the toughest and most challenging path I have set for myself.


25M - PT with objective on maxing out APFT

50M - Complete application and attend SFRE

100M – Successfully finish my enlistment in the USCG and begin process to enlist in the National Guard.

-R


----------



## keenan&kel (Jul 13, 2016)

Hello I'm Oliver, 23. I am interested in becoming a TACP airman for quite some time now. Ive been preparing for several months by doing the PAST exercises weekly and I've managed to go from struggling on everything besides pushups to now exceeding all of it by comfortable margin. Ive scoured the web for every bit of info I can get relating to this career field and I feel that the only way I can learn more is to commit to it and my first step would be to join the mentoring group. This is something I want to do, but like many commitments I need all the information I can get. My dream of becoming a TACP airman has led me to take summer classes at my local college and major in info systems, which I really enjoy. I plan on getting an IT industry certification by fall. I have experience in electrical assembly and in the process of getting a technician job at a telecommunications company. I also have a lot of volunteering experience within my community, namely working at neighborhood center that serves the refugee community. I also can speak some farsi. Sorry if this is seems like a lot of unorganized information, but I am just so eager to join this group that making my statement "count" has made me quite anxious. Thank you for your consideration.


----------



## CDG (Jul 13, 2016)

keenan&kel said:


> This is something I want to do, but like many commitments I need all the information I can get.



Just like any other job in the military with a high attrition rate, you don't_* need*_ anything but a contract and the intestinal fortitude to complete the training.


----------



## keenan&kel (Jul 13, 2016)

CDG said:


> Just like any other job in the military with a high attrition rate, you don't_* need*_ anything but a contract and the intestinal fortitude to complete the training.


Of all things I failed to articulate, that is the most important. Thank you for holding me accountable for my poor choice of words. I'll say this, I would appreciate the incite of subject matter expertise which being a member of this group will provide.


----------



## Scholar (Aug 4, 2016)

I've been a member of SS for a little over a year now mostly reading and using the search function. Had a stupid, useless post a while back that got squashed by a mod for good reason, and overall I think I've learned a lot from exploring the forums. My desire to be in SOF has been reinforced as well and after I graduate college I plan to make the dream happen. During highschool my plan was to enlist with an Op. 40 contract rather than going to college, however, as I neared graduation, I felt that considering the scholarship opportunities I thought it would be dumb not to continue school. While the 75th still sounds like something I want to pursue ( who doesn't want to break stuff right?), I've also become interested in SF. I've had the opportunity to travel internationally quiet a bit and have spent time in a variety of foreign cultures. I really enjoy learning about how government, business, and life in general are conducted in these cultures and some of the best experiences of my life have occurred while living with families in third world countries far from my own. My hope is that as I begin my sophomore year of college I can seek the guidance of Mentors here to figure out what exactly I should pursue. I currently train 4-5 days a week since that's what I've found to work best for my body. I run, do PT, lift, and usually program for myself based on what my strengths and weaknesses are at a given time. Day's when I'm not training I usually work in swimming, hiking, or occasionally free diving at a local abandoned quarry. My training will have to pick up in the future as I get closer to finishing school, but currently my goal is to not get hurt, and keep myself fast and strong. 

25m: Keep scholarships, stay fit, don't get hurt. 
50m: Finish college, enlist. 
100m: Get selected.

Thanks, Scholar.


----------



## aequus (Aug 15, 2016)

I've always had a chip on my shoulder.  Everyone knows that life is unfair, that doesn't stop us from refusing to accept it.  It's in our very nature to not only understand why something happens, but to want to control it.  It took a while for me to accept this, and sometimes I still have trouble, but life is less about whether or not you deserve something and rather how you are able to react and adapt to it.

Currently I'm on a break from attending university and I'm fully prepared to withdraw in order to pursue an 18X contract.  The most common question that I receive from all my friends and family in addition the underlying subtext of their concern is why I would be willing to throw away all the opportunities I currently have while I'm in the peak of my youth.  I find it funny because I feel myself on the opposite end of the spectrum in terms of perspective.  My entire life I've been told what to do, when to do it, and why.  If I follow the formula of achieving top grades and participating in extracurriculars, then it doesn't matter if you have passion for it because you'll achieve success in life with a stable career and most important money, which apparently means a fulfilling life.

I've followed that long enough to know that a certain point, you can't keep telling yourself that delayed gratification is how you'll achieve fulfillment in life.  It's an important principle but there's a marked difference between putting off simple pleasures for a greater purpose, and doing what you've been told because you don't know any better.  No one should have live a life where you're devoid of purpose becoming an empty shell of a man.  

(*Skip ahead to here if my backstory/rambling doesn't appeal to you*)​Why do I want to join the Green Berets?  There are plenty of SOF communities that are equally commendable and they all fulfill their own unique roles; however, the fact that part of the Green Berets mission is Foreign Internal Defense particularly stands out to me.  Growing up I aspired to be a diplomat or an ambassador to a foreign nation so that I could help those in need, and sometimes blowing things up isn't the best way to solve a problem.  There is a quote I once heard, "Give a man a fish, and you feed him for a day.  Teach a man to fish, and you feed him for a lifetime."  Whether or not life is fair, whether or not people get what they deserve, I want to be willing to make a positive impact, and I believe this is the best way to do it.  

"I'd rather die on my feet, than live on my knees." 

 It's about time I take responsibility for my life.


----------



## BlakeH (Aug 18, 2016)

Greetings all,

This is my first post in a reply to a thread, so I hope I'm doing this correctly.

Some people say they have wanted to SOF their whole lives and it's been a drive in them since a child. While I wish I could say this about myself, that is not the case. I'm entering into my last year of highschool, and I have really struggled with finding out "my calling" in life. I learned about Pararescue in CAP when I was around 13 and thought it was really cool, but I didn't have a passion to go into the military to do that. Originally, my goals were dead-set on being a fighter pilot, but that soon fizzled out and I was left going through school with no end-goal driving me. I have bounced around planning on many different civilian jobs mainly just so I had something to say when people asked me, but nothing really stuck. That all changed once my brother enlisted. 

He went into the Army on an 18X program to go straight into SF. He ended up self-eliminating in SOPC because he felt he wasn't ready, but he trained for a couple years in Alaska, becoming a scout and getting his sniper tab, and returned to selection. The whole while, I thought it was really cool what he was doing, but I honestly didn't really think he would make it into Special Forces, I mean, those are the guys the awesome movies are about! It seemed bizarre that someone I had grown up with would be able to go on and do that. However, he made it. As he was going through the Q course, he would call me and we would talk about what he was doing and I thought it was the coolest thing. He would ask me if I was looking into SOF (mainly PJ's because that's the only thing I had expressed interest in) and I would say not really because I had a girlfriend and since we were definitely getting married (sarcasm intended) and she didn't want to be married to that lifestyle, I decided I couldn't do SOF, even though it was starting to really appeal to me. (Horrible mistake). Long story short, we broke up. Pretty much the week after we broke up I started looking into SOF and felt like I was discovering a whole new world! It was so amazing to learn about all the different facets of America's elite and how the different branches would help each other to create an unstoppable team. I began talking to my brother more and more and I began training harder than I had before to begin getting myself ready (this was probably a year ago). My passion for SOF became real when my family and I went to Fort Bragg for my brother's graduation from the Q course. During the graduation ceremony, the head officer of the class said something that really resonated with me. He said, "It's not that you are doing the job that others couldn't do, your doing the job other's wouldn't do." When he said that, it hit me hard. I realized what type of job SOF is, the sacrifice that you are promising, the difficulties you are agreeing to, because you were the one that rose to the occasion when other's wouldn't. At that moment, I knew deep down that it was what I wanted to do: who I wanted to become. It is incredibly hard to put my passion into words, but I suppose I just feel like it's my calling.

After that, I began extensively looking into the different missions of the SOF groups to find out which one was the best fit. As I looked into AFSOC, I learned about Combat Controllers. I thought it was amazing how they were so well rounded that they could deploy with any SOF group for support, and the ATC/JTAC mission seemed like a good fit. Thus, my goal became CCT. However, when I got my ACT scores back, my parents told me with that score, I could most likely get a full ride to whichever school I wanted to attend. The problem is I have no desire to go to college, I feel like it wouldn't challenge me how I would like and I ultimately wouldn't get much out of it other than a piece of paper. So then I started looking into the Air Force Academy. It looks like it will be a great challenging environment and I will get a lot out of going there. I then began to readjust my SOF goal, and I found Special Tactics Officers. They were the officer counterpart to the CCT, which is exactly what I was looking for. The only problem is they are very difficult to find info on, not many people know about them and so there really isn't anything on the internet or any books detailing what they do that I could find. The best I've come up with is the outline of their mission on Military.com. I plan to find out more info on the STO career field to ensure I would be a good fit there. So, I am applying to the Academy as well as looking into schools (I have enough college credits I could go into college as a junior. I figured if I went, I could just grit my teeth for two years, and that way I have the option of either enlisting for CCT or going to an OTS course for STO) and I'm trying to find as much info on STOs and CCTs before I make a decision on which route I take.

I hope this hasn't been too long-winded, I can be rather extensive at times. But this about sums it up.

Cheers!
Blake


----------



## JAG2 (Sep 19, 2016)

Hey everyone.  I'm going to keep this short and sweet, but feel free to request elaboration.

MY SPECIFIC SOF GOALS:
I am planning to enlist as a 35M with Airborne and possibly DLI.  College grad so I'd go in as an E-4.  I am passionate about HUMINT (Source Ops) and am very intent on deploying to support SOF and becoming an SOF enabler.  Depending on my experiences, I may decide to submit a packet for CA, 35L, or switch over to the 18-series, but enlisting as a 35M is a definite and there's a good chance I'll want to stick with HUMINT all the way if certain opportunities come my way.  

Goal also includes upping my PT score to a more competitive level (especially in running.  I'm thin as a stick but I suck at it).  

I want to break into the SOF community because I truly believe that despite everything, the United States is the "last, best hope of Earth" as Lincoln said, and I want to do something with my life to contribute to its interests and security.  Don't care about money.  Don't care about fame.  I'd happily live in a shoebox and die a nobody if I was able to help out my country.  Learning as much as I can about intel and unconventional warfare is what keeps me up and animated at night, so that is naturally the direction I'd want to go in.  

THE RESEARCH I HAVE DONE ON THESE GOALS:
Countless hours spent researching the IC, -INTS (HUMINT especially), collection/analysis tradecraft, writing/briefing standards and skills, the SOF community, COIN, CT, and complex security situations worldwide.  I know how HUMINT isn't nearly as glamorous as many people think it is, and I know that it's 90% paperwork that's more often than not in reference to a source who walks in the door and turns out to be a waste of time.  But that's not a turn-off for me, and well worth it to have a shot at performing more valuable intel support activities further down the line.  Research is never finished, and I'm sure I have only scratch the surface.  Constantly looking for more sources and feedback.  

More specific research tailored to my near-goals include what exactly a 35M does and doesn't do, opportunities for 35Ms at every level, the schools I should aim for, PT standards, basic Army knowledge, as well as info about requirements and deadlines re: 35L/CA/SF and how to meet them, and what these MOS's do and do not do.  I have researched some info about PT training, but intend to research much more on good practices and strategies that provide results.  

THE STEPS I HAVE ALREADY TAKEN TO MEET THEM:
Starting to come up with an effective routine to up my PT score.  Spoke with a recruiter and incredibly helpful people on this site about my goals.  Researched (and continue to research) everything I can about the MOS's I am interested in and the MOS's they work with.

CURRENT PLAN OF ACTION:
Work on improving myself physically over the next few months to reach a competitive standard.  In the mean time, continue gathering as much information as I can to clarify my path, enhance my competitiveness, and provide perspective to succeed in my work and be a valuable asset to my future unit.   Plan on enlisting a few months down the road barring any surprises.  

Thanks for reading, this community has been a great help already and I'm looking forward to the rest of my interactions.  Feel free to PM or reply if I don't find you first.

-JAG2


----------



## MidasMouse (Sep 29, 2016)

Hi everyone.
My name is Cody, I am 20 years old and just enlisted under an 18x contract. I figured a little background about myself is in order so here it is. I wrestled in High School and it absolutely changed my life. I went from a couch potato and video game junkie to team captain, best team mate, most dedicated, mr.hustle, all conference, state placer, etc. When I graduated I went straight into doing MMA, coaching wrestling, and attending college for my gen ed credits. After two years of fighting I started getting pretty good and realized it was the best thing I had going for me. I was still attending school, working a job that paid $28/hr, and coaching as well, but just the thought of not having some form of combat and competition in life seemed ridiculous. At the same time the thought of combat being my entire life sounded like a dream come true.
At that time I began talking to my stepdad about his time in the Army (17 years in, mostly 10th mtn) and asked him a thousand questions. Having come from a strongly rooted military family, I always looked up to my stepdad, grandpa, uncles, and cousins that served, they were my heroes. So after talking to a few of them I went to my local recruiter's office and started up some conversations. I spoke to the offices of the Marines, Army, and Air Force before I ultimately had my options narrowed down to 18x or Opt 40 with the Army, and TACP or CCT with the Air Force. Once I spoke with my cousin who was in Ranger batt we discussed all the options. Eventually him and my stepdad (the two opinions that mattered most), concluded that SF would be the best fit for me and agreed I was competent for the process. So I headed into the office and got things rolling. 
So I guess my reasons for enlisting as 18x would be; To follow in many of my heroes footsteps, to serve and do something that mattered (not construction), continue this combat (for a lack of a better term) lifestyle while taking it another step, to challenge myself everyday, experiences I cannot find anywhere else, and let's be honest, to do some cool testosterone filled activities. I don't mean to toot my own horn here, but overall I have always applied myself entirely to whatever task I had at hand and excelled at it. So as SF I feel I would be among many like minded dudes that would force me to push my limits daily.
With that being said, I took my PT test Monday and got a 300, scored a 85 on my ASVAB (130 GT), started rucking, and am enjoying some of my free time before I ship to Basic October 25th. I am super stoked to start this next chapter of my life, and I hope to one day join the ranks of all you selfless bad-asses!

A huge thank you to all of you, SOF or not. You are all something I strive to be.
Best,
 -Cody


----------



## BoomBam (Oct 3, 2016)

Hello everybody,
I found this website after repeatedly googling questions about preparing for A&S. I always knew I wanted to join the military so when I enlisted it was the biggest sense of accomplishment I had felt in a long time. I felt like I belonged and I felt like it was exactly where I was suppose to be. A few years went by and I started to get a feeling that I needed to do something something else. Something where I would have more of a direct impact on the bigger mission. I was at Corporals Course when I received a MARSOC brief and realized that this was my opportunity. I got sent on deployment and put a package in for A&S and I am currently slated for A&S class 17-01. I grabbed my ILBE pack, put my boots on and started using my free time to ruck and swim.
 I am looking forward to soaking up all of the information and advice from everyone on this site and hopefully join you one day.


----------



## Michael Finley (Oct 5, 2016)

I barely touched on anything in my introduction, but I felt as though this was the more appropriate post to comment with the intricate details of my future (and information on my past). As I mentioned in my introduction, I'm in the US Navy on Active Duty. I am going to switch over to the Army for 18x upon expiration of my contract. I have put in a DD Form 368 for Conditional Release. I've been in the Navy for almost 8 years now, currently an E-5 Master At Arms, which is supposed to be the Navy's version of MP. Either way, I've wanted to do something more this pace, but put it off in the Navy for years to be with my family and work on my marriage. One divorce later, and I find out I have just enough time to put in for Army SF. I have wanted this for so long, and now that I have the opportunity to capitalize on it, I will be taking advantage of every opportunity I get. I would like to get with someone in Orange County/ LA areas of California and train. I have a pretty solid base level of fitness, but I'm not delusional in assuming I'm in even close enough shape to be prepared for SF. I'm able and more than willing to put in the time and effort necessary to achieve my goals and become a member of this elite group. Thank you, and God Bless in advance.


----------



## DFeast (Oct 10, 2016)

Hey guys, my name is Austin and I am looking to be a CRO once I commission from ROTC. Some of this may be a repeat from my intro but I'll assume no one here read that. 

I'm 22 years old and am finishing up my undergrad in Physics this year, after which I will be receiving my commission as long as nothing goes terribly wrong. I am in my fifth year in AFROTC and have done everything I initially set out to do in college.  I went to the CRO Assessment (Phase I & II) and was selected to begin the pipeline upon graduation as a CRO candidate. I've been in love with the rescue mission ever since I found out about it and want more than anything to be on a team helping bring guys home. I like to think that I have done my fair share of research but two things I want to clear up are 1) I don't claim to be an expert on anything. I am here to be a sponge and to get point of views from as many SOF guys as possible. CRO is such a young career field that I feel like the information on how they are being used changes every 2-3 years. 2) I understand that I have completed very little training compared to the entire pipeline for CRO/PJ. 

I want to make the most out of my potential SOF career and want to know how I can do so. Most of the contacts I have right now are all in various parts of the training pipeline or just haven't been able to answer questions that I've had so I was hoping to get into a mentorship circle that can help me. 

I appreciate the blunt feedback and professionalism that I've seen from you guys. It's great to know that there are resources like this site available. Cheers.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 10, 2016)

If=


----------



## Ohge (Oct 10, 2016)

Hey!

I just celebrated my fourteenth year in Active Duty Air Force, all of it as an Explosive Ordnance Disposal Technician. I'm in love with the team mindset, supervising young Airmen/NCOs, and getting the mission done. 

I feel like I've given everything I could to the AF EOD career field (outside of FDM/CFM, thanks but no thanks), and I am planning to commission next year and apply for STO. I think my skill sets acquired as enlisted EOD will be highly applicable, and it will provide me the opportunity to give everything I have to the AF Special Operations community.

So far I have read through the applicable AFIs and the AFOCD and browsed through various sites regarding the mission set as well as CCT/PJ/TACP/SOWT history. I have been progressing through the PAST standards and doing a good mix of lifting, cals, yoga, and rucking. I definitely need more pool time, so I am picking up a membership at a local rehab center this week (no other pools nearby). 

I truly appreciate the opportunity to talk with those of you who have served or continue to serve, and I look forward to meeting you all!


----------



## kb2012 (Oct 17, 2016)

Good Afternoon,

My name is Kevin and I'm currently a college senior. I'm in the Marine Corps Officer Program with OSO Atlanta. I've had quite a bumpy ride with this program (been at this for three years now) from tattoo waiver issues (cleared under new policy) and getting disqualified from flying (green color deficiency). Nonetheless, I have stuck with it because this is absolutely what I want to do with my life.

My goal is to eventually become a Reconnaissance Marine. I was a freshman in college, with no purpose or direction, and I asked myself what I wanted to do with my life. The military had always been my back up plan, coming from a military household, and one day I decided to look into it a little bit more. I looked into the Army, Navy, and Air Force and although I had never worked out a day in my life up until that point, the physical standards just seemed easy and I never associated the military with easy. I could pass the bare minimums for these three services and asked if I was selling myself short. My dad is a retired Marine, and I always knew the Marine Corps was tough, and I never thought I could do it. But as I looked more and more into it, this thought kept nagging at me: "Why the fuck not?" I started training everyday and as I learned the physical capabilities I could achieve, as well as acquiring the drive to better myself every day mentally, physically, and emotionally, it became somewhat of an addiction. I wanted to do more. I wanted to be more. Every day presented an opportunity to go do something crazy like go run 10 miles for the hell of it (at the time, I thought 10 miles made me an elite marathon runner). People looking at things I do or have done and saying "You're crazy" or "I could never do that" became motivation for me to continue to challenge myself and push myself outside of my comfort zone.

Eventually, I learned about Recon. To me, Recon was old school tough. No frills, just balls and heart. Recon Marines were the Marines that other Marines looked at said the same things: "You're crazy" or "I could never do that" and I knew that if I made it into the Marine Corps, that's who I wanted to be. However, knowing that my chances of becoming a Recon Marine were slim to none, I pursued other options. My OSO said it would be a great idea to pursue an air contract, because that typically makes one more competitive for selection. I passed the ASTB with a 6/7/7 and went to Pensacola for my flight physical, only to get disqualified for color deficiency. If nothing else, this reinforced my motivation to pursue a ground contract with Recon in mind. 

Currently, I am a senior in college graduating in December. After three long years in the program, I am officially contracted. I have my board PFT this month and I'll be on the selection board next month for Winter OCC. I've taken on much more responsibility in my life than a typical college kid would, earning a promotion to assistant manager at my company (working 46 hours a week), keeping my GPA up (3.4), taking a full course load and still staying in shape. I did this purposely because I knew it would help me mature beyond most kids my age, improve my time management, and give me some (albeit a small amount of) leadership experience. I'm hoping this will help my application stand out on the selection board. My 25m target is getting to OCS and destroying it. After that, we'll see how the cards fall. Obviously, I'm shooting for Infantry Officer or Ground Intelligence Officer, as these are the only two officer MOS' that pipeline into Recon. But if at the end of the day I make it to BRC and fail, or never get the chance to go, I'll still know that I gave it everything I had and becoming a Marine Corps Officer is something to be damn proud of.

Respectfully,
Kevin B.


----------



## Cheddar (Nov 2, 2016)

Good Evening All,

I am a former Marine airwing POG.  Served 9 years then did a year as a contractor as a flight planer for the Air Force.  After a year contracting I started Mechanical Engineering school, and I am currently a Senior.  After leaving the Corps, I immediately knew I wanted more, and in a different capacity.  As a POG I never truly felt I served to my greatest potential.  I was determined to get my degree after leaving so I have remained committed to school, but have been researching and evaluating options to re-enter service for 3 years now.  With one year left to graduation I am starting to get in touch with recruiters, and dialing in/ramping up PT from general Crossfit/Powerlifting fitness to long runs, rucks, and Metcons.  Originally I was planning on just joining a NH or MA Guard unit as an 11B and trying to get to an SFRE as soon as possible.  Ideally for me, as an older guy, I'd like to get into the Guard and a SFRE before graduation, so I could graduate and hit Selection running.  I realize there is a lot in between here and there.    

I am extremely grateful for this platform and anyone able to afford me advise or information.  I know nothing about navigating the Guard path to SF and I would really appreciate any advise from someone familiar.


S/F
Adam


----------



## FacFortia (Nov 16, 2016)

Howdy y'all,

My name's Dan, I'm a Senior in high school from Georgetown, TX. I enlisted in the Marine Corps DEP this past July. I'm graduating a semester early next month in order to receive a Recon contract that ships in the spring.

Before I made the commitment to becoming a Marine, I heavily researched every branch (except the USCG, sorry Coasties) so I could make the most informed decision and not leave any stone unturned. Ultimately, what made me decide on the Marine Corps was it's mission (being the nation's expeditionary/"9-1-1" force and the amphibious warfare specialists of the U.S. military to me is incredibly badass), and the fact that Marines the elite of the elite and have the strongest sense of camaraderie and _esprit de corps _in the military; the brotherhood I've formed with my fellow Poolees in just the short time I've been DEP'd is truly the strongest, tightest bond I've ever had with anyone. I've always wanted to serve my country and be a part of something bigger than myself: the Marine Corps is _that_ something. 

In regard my desired MOS... when I walked into my recruiter's office for the first time we sat down and talked about what I was interested in doing in the Corps and what I was qualified for based on my ASVAB, but I already knew. I want to be a Reconaissance Marine. I grew up watching all the old movies and hearing stories from my uncles (both are Marines) about their friends that served in a Recon battalion; I idolized them. I loved the sound of the mission of gathering Intel behind enemy lines so that my brothers behind me could have the most possible success in their mission and live to fight another day. 

I've always had an intense desire to challenge myself and push my body and mind to the highest summits of what's humanly possible; I enlisted in the Corps to serve the nation I love and be the elite of the elite. Recon Marines are the elite of the elite of the elite, and I want to be a part of that and know what it takes to get there.

Since I got approval from my SNCOIC to receive a Recon contract, I've been dedicating my time outside of the classroom to PT'ing and absorbing every last shred of information I can about what to expect and how to be most successful in boot camp and BRC. For quite some time I've been searching for a Recon Marine that is willing to mentor me and help me to achieve my goal, but my recruiter does not know of any Marines that have served in a Recon battalion willing to help me, so I've come searching here on SS.

I really appreciate the time you all take out of your lives to contributing to this great resource and wealth of information for us SOF wannabes. I'm very happy to be here.


----------



## Festivus4 (Nov 18, 2016)

Hello Gentlemen of Shadow Spear,

As a child I always knew I wanted to be soldier, of course I didn't know what that meant, but I knew I wanted to do it. As I grew up, I did a little research and easily determined I wanted to serve as an infantryman, and more so, wanted to be a Ranger. 

I wanted To be a Ranger for a variety of reasons. I've already read the warning about not saying "I want to be the Best", but I'd be lying if I didn't like that they have a reputation for being badass, that I like the Beret, and think "Ranger" has a certain ring to it. But that's not the only reason I want to be a Ranger, of course not. The Reason I came to the conclusion I wanted to be a Ranger was Simple. I wanted to Be infantry. I knew I wanted to be in the Army, and knew I wanted to be Airborne. Finally I Settled on SF or Rangers, and though the mission of Special Forces is no doubt interesting, I wanted to be a Ranger because they are the ones doing the Job I wanted to do. But I don't think that answer is satifactory, but rather than answering why I want to be a Ranger specifically, I think the reason I want to serve at all would be best. I want to serve in the Military Because I want to serve my country, I want to protect our country and the people who live in it. I want to protect their way of life. Further more I want to help people. I want to do good and make a difference in the World. And while I can do that as an infantryman or part of the "big army", I feel I can accomplish these life goals to an even greater degree as a member of SOF, or specifically, as a Ranger.

Now that I'm 17, and a Junior in High School, I know I'm ready to start my enlistment process into the military. I hope to secure an 11X Option 40 Contract and begin preparing for RASP. This is why I joined ShadowSpear, and now why I wish to join a mentor program. 

Coming into High School I knew I wanted to join the Army, and further wanted to be a Ranger. My first step for preparing was joining my AJROTC unit in my High School. There I have learned the basics of Drill and Ceremony, Physical Fitness, and have little insight into military culture. 

Though I had been doing research online, I had never really taken the first real step to prepare for RASP my Sophmore Year. That Year was when everything was starting to get real. I had friends talking to recruiters, and others already enlisting (older friends of course), even one enlisting through an 11X Option 40 Contract. That year I buckled down PT. The only problem was that I really didn't know how to prepare. I went on a Caloric Surplus, becuase I was "bulking", but I was 15 and didn't actually know what I was doing, so it was more like "getting fat". I didn't run or do pull-ups or any calisthenics, but I did lift heavy and get pretty strong. After a year of this I came to a brutal realization. I couldn't do a pullup, my 2 mile was way over 20 minutes, and I weighed 230lbs (I'm 6'2 but still, that's pretty big). That's when I re-buckled down on PT, this time on Running, Push-ups, Pull-ups, and sit-ups. In the following months I dropped 30lbs, I boosted my Scores in all areas, and began running, a lot. I am still not as fit as I should be, or need to be, but I've made what I feel to be strong improvements and I hope to continue this trend until I ship for Basic.

Now I'm looking for a Mentor who can hopefully guide me in the right direction. As of know, all I know is that I need to get a perfect PFT Score, but beyond that I have no idea on how to prepare for Ruck Marches, Swim Qualification, etc. 

Before I Post, I want to make sure I Say that I am incredibly grateful to have a resource as reliable and helpful as this one, and I truly appreciate any help I can get.


----------



## Dustin Yates (Nov 20, 2016)

Well, I might as well get this one out of the way-

Hey everyone,

   I'm a 27 year old, former Corpsman. I essentially grew up in a hospital (going to work with my mother, who is still a nurse). To prevent this from looking like a "pity me" post, I didn't have the easiest childhood- As far as childhoods go, anyways. I put that in here because it tends to make people a bit colder to other people, in a way. Makes someone a bit apathetic in developmental stages, I guess. Anyways, when I was 16 I graduated, joined a band, screwed around, and one day woke up and realized what absolute pieces of shit the people around me were. 

Fast forward a couple of years and I'm talking to a Navy Recruiter. He said "What do you want to do?" Naturally, being raised around medicine, I say "Ehh, something with medical would be cool. I know the navy doesn't exactly have a combat medic or anything, but the Marines told me they didn't have medics." The recruiter said, "Well, there's HM, actually." I perked up a little bit, took a sip of my monster, to see if he would elaborate, and said "What do they do?" He shrugged and said "I don't really know. Corpsmen kinda do their own thing." After a week of research, I was signing papers at MEPS. 

Fast forward again to graduating FMTB (Field Medical Training Battalion). Most of you guys understand the feeling of one of your favorite instructors tacking on an emblem that you just earned through sweat and effort... And a feeling of purpose. So I get sent to Hawai'i, which I was, at the time, thrilled about. Little did I know that I would be doing Search and Rescue, which sounds high speed, but in reality, the command didn't deploy, had no sick call, and I had no senior Corpsman to instruct me. Only Boatswain's Mates, engineers, and electricians. There's a building nearby where 4th Force Recon reservists did their time with a Chief that helped us out. Six months of doing nothing but their jobs goes by and I'm basically twitching and foaming at the mouth because I can't do my job. No true OJT, no help, and no desire from the command to have someone's lifeline well-trained. I start harassing the everloving crap out of my CoC to get me with Marines- some exposure, some kind of actual thing that a Corpsman is supposed to do. So I end up doing something called Corpsman Coverage (The Marines require a corpsman present with most of their training and activities). So I volunteer for all of it. All of the hikes, the marches, the gas chambers, range exercises, the swim qualifications, EOD range walks and Det practices, even a Blue Angels controlled demo of like a 1,000 yard wall of fire that Marine EOD set up. Around the Marines, I was alert, active, moving, doing my job, assessing any medical question they had. So I ask my command for more. They attach me to 3rd Marines BAS with TAD or something like that. It's been a while. While I'm there, they go into pre-deployment work-ups and work on my orders to get there. I have no idea how they intended to do it, but my command shot it down. 

After that, it resumed as normal, with the coverages. Until a helicopter crashed in Kaneohe Bay while I was at the PX. I heard the boom and the woman at the register said a helicopter crashed in the bay. So I get in my car and drive to my command. We hop in a boat and take off. We have to anchor the boat 200 yards from the site so the engines don't fry because of sand. People are screaming in the night, I smell blood and hydraulic fluid. I swim with a flood light and my med bag to get to the site. One young Marine was killed on impact. The other three were critically injured, but made mostly full recoveries. 

I own a comic book shop, I have a girlfriend, and a stable and decent paying job. I am more drawn to being a SARC Corpsman than anything in my life.  It may seem petty to many of the operators on this forum, but I can feel it in my bones that I was meant to do more than this. I don't know how to explain it. Maybe it's just me being an idiot? I want the life. I want the brotherhood, the challenge, the highs and lows, the teamwork, the deteriorated cartilage in my knees, when I'm 40, if I make it that far. I want something worthwhile to devote the full force of my effort to. And I've never felt so pissed on as being denied my calling. I don't know if I can pass through everything that I need to in order to get there- But I guess that's why I'm here. To try to prepare.  

Thanks for your time, guys. No clue what else to say.


----------



## rockpop (Nov 30, 2016)

Hello all,
I'm a 30yr old male looking to join the guard with a rep 63 contract by mid next year. I work for an oil company in south TX and am currently working on peak fitness, finances, and time management as there are only 24 hours in a day. I've always been drawn to the military and being I'm already up in age it's now or never. I have thought over this decision for quite some time now and I feel it is necessary to take the next step which is getting my finances in check and getting into top physical shape. I look forward to absorbing and utilizing as much info as I can to ensure success through this process.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## JimboSlice (Dec 11, 2016)

Hello everyone. 
I'd like to start by saying I've been lurking on Shadow Spear for longer than I've had a profile. In my intro I described my very brief military background. I am a member of ARNG and hold the MOS 31B (Military Police). I've been in the Guard for 2 years now. I joined during my senior year of High School at the age of 17. For much of my life I have found that I wanted to serve in some form. For a long while I was (and in some ways still am) interested in law enforcement. However, as time went on I became interested in the military. I always had a great deal of admiration for SF. It was something I thought long and hard about in my high school years. I didn't think I was anywhere near qualified to even think about it, but still wanted to serve. I ended up speaking with a close family friend about the military. He had been in the National Guard for 20 years and had just recently retired. He was the one that told me about the Guard as prior to that I only really knew about Active and Reserve components. I ended up going through with the Guard. I told my recruiter I wanted 31B mainly because I was impatient. I had friends whom were older than me and getting hired to police departments. I wanted to do that too, but my age stopped me. So after I took my ASVAB that's what I got. 

I was in RSP for a while waiting to ship. The SF bug bit a little more when I was introduced to one of the recruiters. When he introduced himself to us, he told us that he had been SF. He told us his story of going from a Water Purification Specialist to an SF soldier. He had told us that once upon a time he hadn't been in great shape, he had to work very hard, and yet he was standing before us as an SF soldier now. I was inspired by him. At this time however, I was filled with self doubt. Who was I to even think of it?

Fast forward to Basic Training. I'm largely enjoying the experience, as well as the people I'm working with. When we started doing battle drills and field training, I realized that it was my favorite of all training there I had done. Even after finishing AIT, I found that the training I liked the most and wished I had done more of was stuff like clearing rooms. I had already thought about SF prior to this, but upon learning how much I really enjoyed basic soldier tasks, I started giving it a second look. Since then I've been doing as much research as I can. I've picked up _Get Selected_ from recommendations on this site.  I lurk and learn from the people here. Believe it or not, everyone here is capable of teaching me something. I've learned what not to do from a lot of threads, just as I've learned a lot from all of the verified people and mods. 

Thing is I have a hard time explaining why I want to be SF. To me it's a feeling that often escapes my attempts to describe. But I'll do my best. I want to serve, and give my country my absolute best. I'm doing ok as a conventional soldier right now, and I'm often told I'm a good soldier. I don't like receiving this praise because I don't feel I deserve it. I'm just doing my job and not complaining about it. Surely that doesn't warrant a "good job", does it? But the thing is I want to do more. I feel like I'm not doing enough. Not for lack of trying, but because I'm limited in what impact I can really have as an MP. I want to fight ISIS, but that's not really what my job does. No disrespect to anyone in my field, but I want to do more is all. To me, SF is an inspiration and warrior that I aspire to be like. I want to give my absolute best shot at it. I want a chance to prove I belong. I don't deserve SF, Hell, I don't deserve anything, but I feel the obligation to try. If I get a shot to Selection and don't make it, as long as I know I tried my best that's enough. I'm either what they're looking for or I'm not. I hope I am, but if I'm not then I'll just serve as the best damn MP I can be. Thank you all for taking the time to read this. Please correct me where it is warranted, especially if I'm interested for the wrong reasons.


----------



## Teufel (Dec 11, 2016)

I'm happy to see all of you aspiring Reconnaissance men on here.   I include our SARCs in that category. It's really not difficult to get into recon. All you have to do is raise your hand to volunteer and never quit.


----------



## Dewg (Jan 8, 2017)

Hey lads,

This is my intro and I'll try to cover it all.

My goal:
 To make through TACP and get "more" of what I expected the military to be as well as grow and push my limits in body and mind. I'd  like to make it a career, but I feel like my current job leaves me wanting. One friend and one acquaintance have made it through with another in training, all of them tell me how much better it is. I understand there will be petty games everywhere, but I believe this is something I want going off the research I've done.

The research I've done:
word of mouth through the guys that have made it and the one in training, as well as the Internet through Wikipedia, the Romad locator, a few podcasts, and I've been reading "danger close".

The steps taken to meet my goal: Talking to the first sergeant and the lads I've mentioned as well as preparing physically with another guy who's interested in getting into sof. I'm also trying to rearrange my Friend circle and add some more people who have more of a can do mindsets versus the live for the weekend to get messed up and repeat guys.

My current plan of action: to prepare for TACP physically and mentally through exercise and reading. Then attempt to crosstrain when I believe I'm prepared enough. As I understand it from a podcast I listened to, you'll never be fully ready, but getting as ready as you can be is the best course of action.

Extra info/back up plan:
I am 25 and I have exercise induced asthma (sounds like weak genes and a joke, I know) the first shirt had mentioned this may be waiverable as well as one of the guys I've been talking to. Lately I've been working out with my buddy and he helped pushed me past a mental milestone I'd say. Pretty rigorous leg day for myself, and when I approached the point I wanted to quit/vomit he pushed me past that, and I stuck it out. That was yesterday and I learned I have more than I think and my muscles can move even when I think they can't. I've also been learning about that special functional mental happy place within myself. How far can go? What am I actually capable of?

My alternate plan is to try and join the DAGR program (airfield security guys attached to sof, 2 selections a year) as a 3P0 if I don't make it through TACP, the contingency is go to the guard, and try to get a computer degree, match it with my clearance, and try to get a job that way.

I've posted on this forum and crept around before and fell off training. I lost motivation and fell into the drink a lot do nothing category. I'm looking to grow myself and do more and just live. Even if I don't make it through a friend told me it'd be better to test myself in that internal fire than to let it slowly burn out and be doomed to wonder what could have been.


----------



## JPL (Jan 10, 2017)

Hey all,
Alright where to begin..
When I was 13 I read Lone Survivor for the first time. A friend of my moms recommended it to her and she passed it along to me. I read a lot but had never read a book about anything military despite it being an interest of mine
So I read the book in probably two days. I loved it, every paged entertained me. I put the book down and nothing had changed. A year later I re read the book as I often do to books I love. This time I felt something different. I realized that I wanted to be a SEAL. 
Now worth noting I was not the super jacked athletic kid. I played lots of sports, lacrosse, soccer, baseball. I weighed around 100 lbs and was probably 5'2 (rough estimation). I thought that to be a SEAL, I would already have to be strong as superman. I dropped down and did 20 pushups, and it gassed me. For that first year all I did was curls and pushups in my room.
I didn't tell a soul of my dream for at least another 3 years.
The next year I started going to the gym and running a little more. I started doing a lot of pull ups and working on my calisthenics religiously. I never really thought I could do it until I was at summer camp and was praying (it was a religious summer camp, sorry if that offends anyone...) about my dream of becoming a SEAL. At that moment I realized that this wasn't some pipe dream never to be, and that I could do this. 
I did Jiu Jitsu for two years in high school. It was a ton of fun and if I had the money (like $100 a class...) I would still be doing it. That was the only sport I did in high school. I decided to train instead of sport.
Catching up to present day. I went to OSU when looking for college, it was a tough decision on whether to enlist or go to college (I will be enlisting regardless) but in the end my mother really wanted me at college and I decided to respect that.
I tried ROTC for a semester but I knew I wanted to enlist so I dropped it. It was a cool experience, however, and I am glad to have done it.
I am currently a sophomore at OSU majoring in Security & Intelligence and minoring in Russian.
Since 14 when I first started on my journey I have put on 55 lbs , grown 7 in (155 5'9) and learned a lot. I have read every book written by Navy SEAL's, started swimming, running, rucking, and just working out much harder. I have done GoRuck (to be pluralized soon), and other fitness events. I took one mock PST test, here were the results...

Swim (500m): 9:44
Pushup (2 minute) : 91
Sit up (2 minute) : 108
Pull up (max) : 30
Run (1.5 mile) : 10:30

These are my first ever scores and they will be improving.

I am aware I've got a ways to go and know I haven't done anything worthy of respect yet.
 I am looking forward to learning more on this site and to soak up the wisdom of my elders. 
Thanks for reading this far,
Jack


----------



## EasyDay (Jan 12, 2017)

Hello everyone,
I am a Senior in High School and have been training specifically for BUD/S for the past few months. Prior to my current training I have run sprints for my school track team and have done a little wrestling. Before I decided I want to become a SEAL I was thinking about joining the Marine Corps Infantry. But after a while I began to realize the potential I had with the amount of time I have before I enlist. My parents are 100% not supportive of my decision to join the military. Both of them were raised in the Soviet Union and to them the military = dead son. Great Grandpa was put up against the wall so that does not help the situation either. After bringing up the topic and receiving nothing but negativity I realized where they were coming from and never bring it back up. I realized that this is my goal, my dream, and it's attainable with hard work. I gave my word that when I graduate from High School I will go to a bible college, I wish I did not so I could just enlist on my 18th birthday and start this new chapter of my life sooner, but I gave my word so that is that. I look at the bright side of it and realize that giving my body another year of training and growth will only serve me better in the end.

As for why I want to be a SEAL. I am attracted to the brotherhood and comradery that comes in special forces. a little bit of patriotism is in play but I will be honest it is not my main drive. I am extremely attracted to the maritime capabilities of the SEAL's, The ocean covers 70%+ of the earth and having the ability to be anywhere in it withing a short span of time is extraordinary. Sweating more in training and bleeding less on the battlefield is something I would like to do. And to be honest going to war after all that training, being an expert of the field and shooting bad guys sounds like fun to me. 

I came here to learn as much as possible.
That is a little bit about me, thanks for reading.


----------



## thrilla82 (Jan 15, 2017)

Hello all,

I will do my best not to ramble on and to keep it simple.  I am currently a SFC in the National Guard and will be coming up on the start of my 14th year this summer.  I have wanted to try and join the ranks of the Special Forces community since my deployment to Iraq in 05-06.  Upon returning home from that deployment, my fiance (now wife of 8 years) stated she would support me in my desire for Special Forces if I could land a solid job that would support our family while I was gone and purchase the house our family would live in.  I worked hard to put myself through paramedic school and the fire academy over the next 18 months.  I also tested for two years straight in the Chicagoland/Twin Cities area before finally landing a Union fire job.  During this whole process I completed all the tasks and even added kids to the mix.  She still states to this day that she is completely behind me and my desire.  

I have done quite a bit of research on all the requirements needed and the physical shape one needs to be in.  I was able to collect the most information in Afghanistan while serving with an ODA in ARSIC-East in 08-09.  The ODA guys I worked with gave me all the insight one could ask for.  I know there is still so much more out there to learn and continue weekly to search the depths of google. 

The problem I am having is trying to get in the proper shape with my crazy schedule.  I work my full time fire department job, along with a part time fire department job.  Each place offers different capabilities in training but allows time to get workouts in while on shift.  I have bought several Military Athlete programs, tried different programs given to me from other SOF friends and have a hard time trying to stick to their exact workouts.  I am trying to find a program that goes off of a three day cycle.  This would work best around my 24 on, 48 off work schedule.  

I have thought about several other backup plans and logged countless hours on google in search of these answers.  I have tried to reach out to Special Forces support units to ask about their 68W slots but have not had any returns.  I also have had conversations with my command about returning to the rank of SSG and re-classing to 11B or 19D.  Now if all else fails, I still can fall back to my current PSG position. 

Thank you in advance for anyone interested in becoming a mentor for me.  My biggest fear is not ever trying and I want to make sure that I put all I have into the tries I may have.


----------



## Longtucky (Jan 20, 2017)

I have thought about this question for the past couple of days. I wanted to put an honest answer, as well as be able to make my thoughts coherent. 

I have wanted to join the military throughout my 20s, however, I've always found an excuse to not do it. I copped out and just never did it. Now, as I near my 28th birthday and have some life experience and maturity under my belt, I want to make a go at it so that I don't regret not doing it. Why Special Forces? Because with the changing dynamic of warfare SF has quickly become the spearhead of anti-terrorism. The mission of the Groups is what I would like to undertake in my military career. Yes, there is cool guy stuff, but the other aspects are what truly draw me: the challenge and hard work it takes to be selected, the camaraderie and brotherhood, the internal defense and teaching of foreign nationals in specific regions, learning new cultures. 

I think the current biggest factor in my desire to go for SF is sitting down, face to face, with a current Green Beret to have a conversation. He was older than me by only 2 years, but the lifetime of experience behind his words was far heavier than anything I've ever read on the internet. He encouraged me to sign a REP-63 contract and offered up valuable advice about the pipeline and what it takes. I have spoken to a recruiter, who has been great, aside from a minor hiccup, and have made moves toward signing the contract. My only hold-ups are the fact that I am in the hiring process of several police departments and I am in the process of a career change. The advice I have received is make the effort toward becoming a Green Beret now because a LEO career will always be there. 

Right now, I am just concentrating on the immediate goal of getting back into shape for the pipeline. My only true question right now is the following: Has anyone else has enlisted in the National Guard while undergoing a career change at the same time? If so, how did you handle this during the hiring process? Did you tell the company/department/agency you were joining the Guard or did you wait until you were hired outright to tell them of your plans? I think the majority of police departments will be accepting of this as long as I complete their training first and I am upfront about my training schedule. Frankly, I believe I should enlist now and then go after PD jobs. Now to just convince my fiancee of this!

Current goal: drop my 5 mile time down to 35 minutes, 2 mile time to 13 minutes and raise my push-up score to 80. I feel that this will allow me to go into BCT with a solid platform on which I can build as I progress through the pipeline. I backpack a lot and can maintain a 15min/mile pace fairly easily. I hope that improving those first aspects of my PT score will help me drop that time as well.

Thanks for reading. I look forward to continuing to peruse this website.


----------



## xGenoSiide (Jan 26, 2017)

Dewg said:


> Hey lads,
> 
> My alternate plan is to try and join the DAGR program (airfield security guys attached to sof, 2 selections a year) as a 3P0 if I don't make it through TACP, the contingency is go to the guard, and try to get a computer degree, match it with my clearance, and try to get a job that way.



While TACP is your highest priority, I want to point out that finding your way to DAGRE is a lengthy process, and they are not attached to SOF in the way you might think. DAGRE positions are posted to AMS randomly and infrequently.  They fall under the flying squadrons and protect the aircraft while it's on the ground. Similar to a Raven, but with more training.

Regardless, they seem to enjoy it while they are assigned, until they go back to being regular cops.


----------



## BeauRing3336 (Feb 10, 2017)

For me it has never been about the money. I enlisted and turned down everything that had to do with college or a bonus. I enlisted in 2010 with the idea that I was ganna be a warfighter and on my own account I choose a different skill. Then when my first contract was up there was a good amount of money to stay at my MOS. I've been serving for almost 7 years which may not seem like a lot to you all. I deployed to Afghanistan and got to do some good over there and see it wasn't all the evil that was depicted to me. Then there were the parts that were. I still see the faces of people killed in brutal ways and all I wanted to go each time was to be the one to serve the justice deserved. The match that lit the fire under my butt was when I watched the 2 Turkish soldiers burned alive. I had never been so angry. Although I feel the skills that are obtained as special forces are important that reason for my quest is that I wanted to stop the carnage like that from happening to anyone else just to save one man,woman, or child is enough reason to put my life in harms way.


----------



## Ball N' Chain (Feb 11, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> This program was kinda my idea for all you wannabes to have a direct forum to ask questions to SOF guys to only be responded to by SOF guys. If you are a wannabe SOF guy I expect that there be an introduction that explains why you want to come to SOF. More than just "I want to be the best", that is a cop out. Why you want to be my teammate, why you think you deserve to be here. Once you have posted this, in here for at least me to see you can begin asking questions. I don't want answers to be posted by people who have not lived the lifestyle, and therefore really shouldn't have an opinion about it. That is all I have for now, this could be a great sub-forum or a horrible one, that is completely up to you all.



When presented with the question "why do you want to be ....... " whatever it is, I take that question seriously. In my case, I have a desire to be a PJ. Ask me why and I can give you a simple answer... Because I want to make sure our guys come home. My father was infantry in the Army, and growing up, I asked a lot of questions. One question I asked gave me an answer that stuck with me. I asked him if he was ever afraid to die, and he turned and looked at me, I must've been ten, but he looked at me in a way a father would not look at a son, especially not a ten year old. He got serious and said, yes, I was. I was afraid to die until I saw my friend die. He told me that seeing his friend die took all fear of death from him, and filled him with more of a rage and passion to keep fighting the fight, that death was worth it to stop from others dying. I thought about death a lot after that, and I developed a genuine fear of death, and after years of thinking about death, I came to an understanding that nobody wants to die, everybody is afraid to die, while at the same time everybody dies. My father told me that the men who fight, are afraid to die, but have accepted that somebody has got to do it. 

When I came across Pararescue, I saw a force that fits perfectly with who I am. PJ's to me, are like angels. They put their life on the line so that we can make sure our men come home safe, and God forbid, if something were to happen, they have the medical abilities to give a decent fighting chance for life to whoever it may be. I want to be involved with Pararescue so if the time comes our guys are in a bind and need out, I can help them with everything I have.


----------



## Ball N' Chain (Feb 11, 2017)

In this current state of time, I am in the early phases of enlisting. In regard to physical preparation, I am a little behind due to the circumstances surrounding my enlistment. Basically, I am enlisting earlier than anticipated, but a snag in scholarship money stalled my college career. I plan to go back, but I can not sit in one place without progress for the next eight months.
I decided to enlist, as I planned to after my senior year, but I also planned to start specific physical prep a year in advance rather than a couple months in advance.
As of now I am in the pool 5x a week, that is by far my weakest point. I have never rucked, nor have I ever ran more than a 5k. I found a military surplus store that has supplies I need to train, such as rubber rocket fins, an ALCE ruck sack, and some military boots.
I have a PT packer from my recruiter based on USAF Spec Ops training, and while I plan to follow that to a T, I will also implement some on my own things involving some olympic style lifting once a week and extra days in the pool. 
I have to become a fish, because as of now I can not make it 25m underwater. I have taken a couple swimming lessons to help with my form, and that made me go from not even swimming 25 YARDS underwater to being able to do that with not a maximum amount of struggle.
I have found lung capacity exercises to do, and I am up to a 1:30 holding my breath, although after holding my breath I need recovery time to even hold my breath for another 30 seconds.

I look forward to learning a lot from these forums, as I already have the past week just sitting back and scanning the post from the past couple years. Thanks!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 11, 2017)

Guzzo said:


> I have found lung capacity exercises to do, and I am up to a 1:30 holding my breath, although after holding my breath I need recovery time to even hold my breath for another 30 seconds.



If you are doing this in the water, I hope that you are using a partner (for safety).


----------



## Ball N' Chain (Feb 11, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> If you are doing this in the water, I hope that you are using a partner (for safety).


 I practice both in and out of the water. Headed to pool now. Sadly my saftey net is an overweight lifeguard who plays on her phone. A  couple days a week I have a partner and I push harder than normal when he's there.


----------



## Gladesmen19 (Mar 5, 2017)

Good Morning y'all,  
  Growing up I had a grandfather who (didn't mention it to anyone much) but was a SEAL in Vietnam I was around him quite often due to our bond when I was a kid so between in my eyes having a super hero as a grandfather and just my absolute love and dedication to my Country/what It stands for I decided very young (5th grade) I wanted to be a "Navy SEAL". then as I got older I eventually realised I did not want to be a SEAL because it didn't fit who I was turning to be as an adult with that and after tons of research growing up (from middle school on) I decided Army Special Forces fit who I am and what I wanted to do with my life so I made that my goal as a freshman in high school I lived by it Ate healthy, did PT everyday to the point I'd collapse then kept going as far as I could further, I studied and payed as much attention as possible for a kid with adhd.. then I'll just say my "Bad" household "exploded" my lil brother got taken by the state and given to our other grandparents and I got kicked out into the street so I had to drop out at 17.5 yrs old at the end of 10th grade and now im 19 (20 in july) and Im finally able to get back on it, Im currently getting my GED and 15 credi5s then going to a recruiter for the REP63 contract in hopes that with having ADHD and a single episode of mild major depressive disorder (my doc said its gone via only 1.5mo's.) MEPs will see Im not the "typical" case and give me my shot at SFAS.

 Research I've done:  From middle school on the SOF Community had my eye so I would read every book possible, watch all the documentary's I could find, talk to guys that lived the life on forums like this.

 My steps: Right now my 25m is light PT and focus on the GED stuff so I can knock it out then go from there.

 Plan of action: GED/15 Credits, Off adhd meds, wait out year while doing paperwork with Recruiter via hardcore PT, studying stuff like land nav ect, and getting certified and work p/t as a EMT-B

I hope I did this right and didnt ramble on too much if so I apologize If one of you mentors have deeper questions ask and Ill explain, Thanks!


----------



## EasyDay (Mar 6, 2017)

Gladesmen19 said:


> did PT everyday to the point I'd collapse then kept going as far as I could further


:wallont do that! That is exactly why most of us get injured. But I can't give you too much crap, I did the same thing when I started to pt myself and winded up pushing too far too fast. Start slow, crawl, walk, run. And even when you do get injured(and you most likely will, its a matter of when and how bad) don't loose hope. Take your time, recover, drive on.


----------



## Grunt (Mar 6, 2017)

One can train themselves to push "new boundaries" without going to extremes and ending up injuring yourself or worse. Train smart....


----------



## Gunz (Mar 6, 2017)

Gladesmen19 said:


> Good Morning y'all,
> Growing up I had a grandfather who (didn't mention it to anyone much) but was a SEAL in Vietnam I was around him quite often due to our bond when I was a kid so between in my eyes having a super hero as a grandfather and just my absolute love and dedication to my Country/what It stands for I decided very young (5th grade) I wanted to be a "Navy SEAL". then as I got older I eventually realised I did not want to be a SEAL because it didn't fit who I was turning to be as an adult with that and after tons of research growing up (from middle school on) I decided Army Special Forces fit who I am and what I wanted to do with my life so I made that my goal as a freshman in high school I lived by it Ate healthy, did PT everyday to the point I'd collapse then kept going as far as I could further, I studied and payed as much attention as possible for a kid with adhd.. then I'll just say my "Bad" household "exploded" my lil brother got taken by the state and given to our other grandparents and I got kicked out into the street so I had to drop out at 17.5 yrs old at the end of 10th grade and now im 19 (20 in july) and Im finally able to get back on it, Im currently getting my GED and 15 credi5s then going to a recruiter for the REP63 contract in hopes that with having ADHD and a single episode of mild major depressive disorder (my doc said its gone via only 1.5mo's.) MEPs will see Im not the "typical" case and give me my shot at SFAS.
> 
> Research I've done:  From middle school on the SOF Community had my eye so I would read every book possible, watch all the documentary's I could find, talk to guys that lived the life on forums like this.
> ...





Read this. ADHD is not the disqualifier it used to be.

What Is the Military's Policy for Candidates With Asthma or ADHD?


----------



## Gladesmen19 (Mar 6, 2017)

Ocoka One said:


> Read this. ADHD is not the disqualifier it used to be.
> 
> What Is the Military's Policy for Candidates With Asthma or ADHD?



I've read that and the most up to date version I could find on google of (Chap. 5, AR 40-501) via PDF I believe it was a 2007 copy revised in 2011 and I asked my uncle who is a cardiovascular surgeon but Thank you very much for sharing that I appreciate it!


----------



## Gladesmen19 (Mar 6, 2017)

Agoge said:


> One can train themselves to push "new boundaries" without going to extremes and ending up injuring yourself or worse. Train smart....



 I forgot to mention I was already in above average shape as my brother inlaw at the time became a personal trainer outta high school (I was in 7th grade) and at the beginning of 8th grade I started going to the gym with him up to 10th grade where I swithched to MMA until I came across my household situation (so basically I wasnt so much over working myself but honestly some of the times I did push a bit harder than I probley should of)


----------



## Gladesmen19 (Mar 6, 2017)

I'd also like to thank all the current people who have left comments and all who do in the future aswell its highly appreciated guys!


----------



## Quea (Mar 25, 2017)

Since the end of my junior year of highschool, I've known I wanted to be in the military, and more importantly, serve in an SOF unit. At the time I wanted to be a Marine, after all, to me who was an overweight tool, it seemed the coolest to be. So I wanted to be in MARSOC, as I began training and failing I lost a lot of motivation and confidence, I then spent the next few years debating between law enforcement or just a normal civie job.

So, I wanted to join, worked towards it, saw very little improvement, lost motivation for a year, got it back, injured myself, lost it again, then gained it back about 5 months ago, where I decided on Army based on conversations with recruiters from all branches, and the jobs available.

Now, these two years since I decided on military were pretty simple, I got into good shape, not great, just good. I've matured greatly and am in the early process of enlistment into 18x.

I want to be in Special Forces for many reasons; most of which required a bit of maturing before I realized. Obviously, I want to serve my country and be in a rewarding and challenging career, but it's also because I beleive in the mission. If what I understand is correct, SF doesn't just kick down doors and capture or kill bad guys, they assist local governments in getting rid of malicious forces, or assisting an oppressed people resist their oppressors. This level of commitment to our fellow man, to put your life on the line for them, is why I want to join.

Plus I've spent a large portion of my life being a lazy POS, so a good and hard kick in the nuts would do me well. If I fail to pass SFAS, which I likely will -I'm not arrogant enough to think I can't fail, chances are I will, but I won't exactly be trying to fail- then I'll spend the next few years doing some soul searching, figuring out why I failed and working to fix those issues. If I end up in 82nd or some other infantry/airborne unit, then great, infantry is pretty badass!

Overall, I want to join. I


----------



## Quea (Mar 25, 2017)

Messed up that last part. "I have a lot to learn"


----------



## NvrQuit98 (Apr 3, 2017)

Good Evening,

I have wanted to join the military for a very long time now because I love this country with all I have and I want to do all I can to preserve it for the future generations. When I join the military I want to be a Combat Rescue Officer is the USAF. To make my goal of becoming a CRO a reality I have taken many steps to raise the odds of getting selected for possible training. The reason I want to be a CRO is I want to be able to make a difference in the air force and I know for a fact that if I am a CRO I will be able to do just that. Also I want to be part of a family where I can trust the person standing next to me with my life and know that they have worked and put in all they have to their training just as I am prepared to do.  Also, my family has a medical background and my dad is a flight medic and I am mesmerized with his job and a CRO is very similar yet very different at the same time. I have joined ROTC and a university and have done a lot of research of the standards needed to enter training. I also have my scuba diving license in hopes it might help when getting selected. I now work out everyday, do a huge amount of running, and do push-ups and sit-ups throughout the day. I am planning to take paramedic courses this summer and do many ride along flights with a air medical provider around my area. I also have now been trying to reach out to CRO's in hopes they can give me more information of the process of being selected from ROTC because I have not found much information on the subject.


----------



## The Jabroni (Apr 4, 2017)

I have spent about three hours typing up page then deleting it feeling as though it was right. Hopefully this will be the last time I type it up.

I am a 19 year college student at Western Carolina University, finishing up his sophomore year then heading back to Atlanta to work the summer as a mover.

As a kid I always wanted to be in the military. Watching the movies with my dad and reading books myself, I felt a calling. I wanted to be a Recon marine in highschool and spent too much time working out and reading about it. My parents convinced me that college was at least worth a try, if anything the military would still be there. I ended up staying and plan on finishing my degree and continuing to grow in strength and as a person. I continued looking into SOF and looked deeply through PJs, SEALS and Rangers, I came across Army AF and it seems like everything I want from the military. I want to be with a professional group who work hard at everything they do. I love their motto and how they work together with foreign people to aid them from their oppressors. I have always been deeply interested in other cultures and felt a sense of duty as a person to fellow man across the world. Beyond this I want the camaraderie I felt in sports but on a new level and I want to grow as a person. I've always believed in doing your best otherwise you are not being true to yourself and this primarily why i want SOF over infantry. I am going to continue research but this seems like the first thing in my life that has truly felt right and what I want to do.


----------



## TeeJay (Apr 26, 2017)

Hello All,

As I said in my introduction, my name is Tyler. I am 18 years old and I am a freshman (Less than 2 weeks remaining) at Clemson University. I am currently majoring in Computer Engineering and minoring in Computer Science. 

*Motivation*
I cannot recall when I first had the idea that Special Operations was a path that interested me. I have always been a voracious reader and I suspect it started with me reading one of the many Navy SEAL books. However, I had not seriously considered acting upon my interest until junior year of high school after I finally got motivated to lose weight and get physically fit. My motivation for wanting to go into Special Operations revolves around a few things. First, I used to get in a lot of fights, most of which occurred in middle school. The middle school I went to consisted of lots of "trouble" kids and my weight made me a target. Although I won't pretend I liked it when I got my ass handed to me, I did enjoy the adrenaline rushes that I got. This lead to me to having interest in pursuing a career where performing well under lots of stress under adverse conditions is important. Second, I enjoy shooting guns. I am just finishing up a riflery class at my university and that has really struck that point home. Third, I want to have the opportunity to work with individuals who are motivated to constantly better themselves. Finally, I want to be around people who understand the saying that "sticks and stones may break my bones, but words will never hurt me", and I feel like most military people I've met subscribe to that view. I'm tired of listening to a bunch of fucking "educated" (If you want to say a B.A. in Underwater Basket Weaving or Theater qualifies as education) sprinkled cupcakes that are "triggered" or "offended" simply by what someone, whom they barely even know, says.

*Focus*
As a younger child, I really wanted to be a Navy SEAL. I read a good many books about them and really like what I read. However, after further consideration, I decided that I wanted to go Army. If I didn't make it as a SEAL I wasn't sure I wanted to get permanently stuck on a ship and although I am a decent swimmer I also wasn't sure I wanted to spend as much time as a SEAL would in the water. After doing some reading into the all the other SOFs, I decided that the Army Rangers most closely matched what my interests were. Right now my main focus is getting through College while making sure that I do all that I can to prepare myself for enlistment afterwards.

*Current Level of Preparation*
As I mentioned earlier in my post I lost a good bit of weight. At one point during junior year of high school I weighed 190 pounds. I ended up losing around 40 pounds and got down to 150 pounds (I am 5'9"). Right now I weigh in the 155-160 range because I got a little too involved with partying and drinking my first semester of freshman year. Right now I am in the process of getting back in shape. Currently I can consistently do 75 proper form pushups in two minutes, 11-12 dead hang pull-ups on a good day and 8-9 dead hang pull-ups consistently. I am unsure about my sit-ups (most of my core workouts involve exercises other than regular sit-ups) and my 1.5 mile time (I have gotten lazy with my running since I got to college and plan to focus on my running this summer). I have not done much hiking or rucking but have plans with a friend of mine in AFROTC (He has his own plans to become a Combat Rescue Officer) to start up next semester. This same friend also mentioned to me recently about a Ranger Club that exists at Clemson and I plan to look into it and potentially join it next semester.

*Goals*
As stated above, my current goal is to get through college and obtain a B.S. in Computer Engineering. At the same time I plan to work towards getting as physically fit as I can. I plan to enlist after graduating and intend to seek a 11X option 40 contract. Short term I plan to focus mostly on my running and start getting into rucking. I also plan to get more information about the Ranger Club at my university and then join next semester if I feel it is beneficial.
*
Potential Health Concerns*
- I currently wear contact lenses, both of my eyes are the same prescription. My eyesight isn't too bad without them and from what I understand, my contacts correct them to 20/20 (I'm not 100% on that, I plan to speak to my eye doctor about it when I go to get more contacts).
- I took Straterra (ADHD medicine) my freshman and sophomore years of high school. I have not taken it since. I never took any sort of ADD/ADHD test so I'm not sure if I was even officially diagnosed with it.

Thank you for your time!
- _Tyler
_
*Off Topic: @*The Jabroni - I notice that you aren't terribly far from Clemson. If you are at all interested in rucking with me and my buddy next semester or would be up for just meeting up at any point, shoot me a PM and we can figure something out.


----------



## DasBoot (Apr 27, 2017)

TeeJay said:


> Hello All,
> 
> As I said in my introduction, my name is Tyler. I am 18 years old and I am a freshman (Less than 2 weeks remaining) at Clemson University. I am currently majoring in Computer Engineering and minoring in Computer Science.
> 
> ...


Regarding the health stuff- eyes aren't an issue though you will be issued glasses and you can get PRK when you make it to Regiment. The ADD/ADHD stuff isn't bad but... if it's not an issue anymore then why mention it? They won't find it if you don't report it, despite what they say at MEPS.


----------



## TeeJay (Apr 27, 2017)

DasBoot said:


> Regarding the health stuff- eyes aren't an issue though you will be issued glasses and you can get PRK when you make it to Regiment. The ADD/ADHD stuff isn't bad but... if it's not an issue anymore then why mention it? They won't find it if you don't report it, despite what they say at MEPS.



The ADD/ADHD was never an issue in the first place (My parents mistook my laziness for ADD) and my doctor prescribed the medicine after speaking with my mother and never even asked me any questions. 

Thanks for the info and suggestion.
- _Tyler_


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 27, 2017)

[Q


----------



## KMac (May 6, 2017)

I'll start with background about myself, I am 23 years old, graduated from UNCA in May 2016 with a bachelors in Mathematics and currently reside in WNC.  Back in my final semester in college I was planning and training on going to Pararescue upon graduation. I also wrestled all throughout middle/high school and coached while I was in college.   I was weighing 220lbs and made it through 12 weeks of this plan Pararescue-Fitness-Preparation-Program.pdf. I lost about 15lbs and then got distracted by my engineering friends and their jobs after college, and my retired military friends telling me if I didn't go officer I was a fool.  I then let my training go and started applying to jobs, with little likelihood of a sound career I started graduate school June 2016 in Big Data and I graduate at the end of June 2017.  I got a $50k job with the grocery store i've been with since 2010, however I quickly found that the money I was now able to start saving didn't give me anything, and I was also working 60 hours a week minimum, with one week working 87 hours.  After three months of that I reevaluated my priorities and stepped down from that position. Also from that job I went from weighing 210 to weighing 175.

Back in March, I began training again this time not following the plan I shown above but just doing PAST components.  I haven't done a full PAST workout but from individual workouts I get:

500m Swim: 9:30
1.5 mile: 10:30
Pushups: 65
Situps: 50
Pullups:7
underwater: Haven't began training for this yet.
I also now weigh 185 and would like to see myself at 170-175 by the time I take the PAST/ship for BMT. Also I plan on taking the PAST when I reach the level of:

500m Swim: 8:30
1.5 mile: 9:00
Pushups: 75-80
Situps: 70-80
Pullups: ~15
underwater: 25m at a solid interval

As far as my mental strength I feel like I am strong as from wrestling the "never quit" mentality was pounded into me, and was a characteristic I embodied well for that level.  I was never physically strong ( and I mean like 25th percentile strong), so I relied on my technique, mental fortitude, and endurance, and although I never qualified for the state tournament I still was a threat on the mat.  I do recognize that the water confidence from Pararescue is a different ball game but I am confident in my ability to adapt well once I reach my training goals.  I also love being apart of a team, the camaraderie I had in wrestling is something I miss, and I know Pararescue has. 

Pararescue is a career that I admire and one that I keep thinking about (like that one love that got away), and I know that if I don't go for this I will regret it.  I watched every video on youtube about it I can find, and each one gives me chills of excitement.  I look at the pipeline of Pararescue and I am not afraid, I truly see it as ~two years of self development and team shenanigans, and I do also recognize the threat and challenge that the training will be.  

Currently Pararescue training fights for my 25m target between my final two months of graduate school, working 40hrs a week, and holding wrestling club practice 2 times a week.  I am making slow progress just not at the level I would like.  I understand the time it takes and am ready to make sure I approach this right.  I do not need a workout buddy although that would be nice (WNC area), however just messaging (here or over text) with a mentor can help me with accountability and some questions I may have.


----------



## Beast1423 (May 10, 2017)

Hard to follow up some of these guys. I always thought the most important thing for me to do was to serve my country. It's never been a question to want to serve, just something that has always been in my mind.


----------



## Reptile (May 19, 2017)

KMac said:


> I'll start with background about myself, I am 23 years old, graduated from UNCA in May 2016 with a bachelors in Mathematics and currently reside in WNC.  Back in my final semester in college I was planning and training on going to Pararescue upon graduation. I also wrestled all throughout middle/high school and coached while I was in college.   I was weighing 220lbs and made it through 12 weeks of this plan Pararescue-Fitness-Preparation-Program.pdf. I lost about 15lbs and then got distracted by my engineering friends and their jobs after college, and my retired military friends telling me if I didn't go officer I was a fool.  I then let my training go and started applying to jobs, with little likelihood of a sound career I started graduate school June 2016 in Big Data and I graduate at the end of June 2017.  I got a $50k job with the grocery store i've been with since 2010, however I quickly found that the money I was now able to start saving didn't give me anything, and I was also working 60 hours a week minimum, with one week working 87 hours.  After three months of that I reevaluated my priorities and stepped down from that position. Also from that job I went from weighing 210 to weighing 175.
> 
> Back in March, I began training again this time not following the plan I shown above but just doing PAST components.  I haven't done a full PAST workout but from individual workouts I get:
> 
> ...




If I were in your area I'd train with you. My current PAST scores are right at where yours are give or take a few pull ups, push ups, and sit ups, and you've got me on the run by about 30 seconds. But I'm always willing to keep in contact to keep each other accountable.


----------



## miltonf (May 19, 2017)

My goal is Army Special Forces. My mom was a former professional athlete and she always pushed me to the absolute limit of my ability. Because of this, I strongly prefer putting myself in situations that force me to perform at my maximum. So, when I decided to go through with joining the Army, I wanted to put myself in a situation where that would happen

I'm not going to lie, I'm a pretty massive nerd. I like using my brain a lot more than my physicality. SF seemed particularly interesting to me because of the emphasis on using my brain. The language portion of the training pipeline especially was interesting because I took a year of Russian in college. 

Wow, that came off super intense. I swear, I'm not that intense!


----------



## miltonf (May 19, 2017)

Sorry about the double post guys, realized I missed a bit!

As far as prep goes, I've started some basic cardio and rucking. I'm definitely not in SFAS shape yet, but I have a good couple months of prep time left still.


----------



## Ovcharka (May 29, 2017)

Howdy all. I'll shoot to have something resembling structure in this post, but I've just spent all of my afternoon jumping/reading boards, so no promises there. My apologies in advance.

Anyway! I'm a semi-recent grad of DePaul University's anthropology program. I specialized in bioarchaeology and GIS, but I've done plenty of work on the cultural side of things as well. This primary love of mine is honestly the number one draw of SF for me; I love the concept of the anthropologist with a gun, the warrior-scholar, and I feel as though SF (and indeed, the military community at large) is one of the few communities I've ever felt like myself when interfacing with. If anyone remembers the human terrain project, (before Army killed it) this is a huge part of what inspired me to SF.

That and growing up reading Studs Terkel and Heinlein sealed my fate as a military man, but it took me until age 26 to fail and grow and plateau and fight my way to where I thought I needed to be, both physically and mindset-wise. I still remember the first time I read Starship Troopers and realized I could never be at peace with myself as a citizen without having served. I don't come from a military family, but this country has given my family so much. It's my turn to give back.

I don't wish to blow smoke, but regarding skill-based qualifications, I was a great anthropologist and archaeologist. I could blend and hang with just about anyone with little effort. I loved the work. It got me outside, fresh air in my lungs, and kept me grounded. I worked almost all the way through college, pulling 60-80 hour weeks was not uncommon, and that remains true despite my transition to a boring office job. I'm currently stuck behind a desk mapping fiber optic networks for telecommunications companies. It pays well, but I find the near-total lack of leadership and accountability irksome. I don't anticipate rewards for my giving 110%, but I do wish to be surrounded by others with similar vision and outlook. That's probably the thing I miss the most about working archaeology; hiking 20 miles a day to sites that no longer exist, plotting prison camp boundaries, running looters off, running away from the narcos that grew drugs in our forest preserves, and maybe, if you're lucky, teaching a couple locals about the history beneath their feet. That was always my favorite part, people learning there was incredible history right in their backyards.

Preparatory considerations: I'm 6'1" and usually walk around at about 216 lbs. I'm a little higher on the body fat than I'm comfortable with for SFAS. I do strongman/functional training, and I eat/train for strength, but my little gut has me concerned I'll suck at climbing rope or get hung up on an obstacle or something. In addition to cutting, I'll really need to incorporate some sprinting into my training, or perhaps more sled work. I ruck often, sometimes putting out as much as 40 miles a week. I'm a bit of a linguistics nerd, and a stubborn one at that, so I'm less worried about things like the DLAB. I know I'll be ready to rock mentally when I get to where I want to be physically (SFAS) - my nutjob dogs that I can't seem to tire out (even with 10 mile hikes) have me sure of that.

Until the first time I was part of a good, hard-working team, I considered myself a lone wolf. I now know that's not the case, and I reckon that's why I'm here - I'm looking for my team, and SF sure as hell looks like the place to be to do what I want to do. I'm currently waiting on my opportunity to sit for the ASVAB and shoot over to MEPS, I hope I'll get my shot soon. If not, I suppose I'll have to buckle in to tough out another crazy-but-unfulfilling summer in telecomms before my friendly-neighborhood-recruiter-man can nab me a contract.

Whew. I typed a lot. Sorry y'all, 6 years of college and I still only know how to write to a deadline


----------



## SimpleCone (Jun 28, 2017)

Hello, everyone. I have been reading posts on these forums for about the past six months now and feel I am ready to make my first post in this section because I am moving on to the next stage of my life. This might be pretty long, so bear with me. 

A little bit about myself
I guess I will start with giving an intro on who I am. I am 18 years old and have lived in central Texas my whole life, but I will be moving to the University of Arkansas for the next four years to earn a degree in Criminal Justice. Growing up I was raised to be humble and take pride in my work, my parents and older brother taught me to work hard for the things that I have and to not take them for granted. I have had a job since I was 15 in order to buy myself my first and second trucks. (I now have a LBZ duramax for any diesel guys on here) I have always been one to stay pretty active, I played lacrosse and ran cross country from 5th to 8th grade until I did my first cross country mountain bike race. I realized I had some potential in cycling so I gave up lacrosse and took up bike racing. I raced on the state level my freshman to junior years in high school and was training to go to nationals when a back injury took me out. My senior year I worked with the local racing team teaching new kids how to progress in the mountain biking world while I let my injury heal. I am all squared away with my back injury and have just recently shifted my focus onto progressing my PT in terms of running and bodyweight workouts. I enjoy spending my free time outdoors hiking, camping, mountain biking, and have recently picked up sport climbing.

Why I want to join the Military
Growing up I have always been fascinated with the military. I have relatives who served in the past and my older brother is now an Aviation Officer in the Army. Joining after college seems like the only logical thing for me to do, I want to be a part of something bigger than myself and desire to make a difference. I feel I would not be satisfied with my life if I didn't give back and serve others. I want to gain a different perspective because I feel that our society today generally takes what we have in this country for granted.

What do I want to do in the service?
I have always known I wanted to serve I just didn't know what I wanted to do until I turned 16. I was out on a training ride with my team one day when we were heading back to the trailhead and we came across a runner who went into cardiac arrest. Having no medical training I did not know what to do to help this man. It was the worst feeling knowing he needed help but not being able to do anything that could help him in that immediate situation. Since that day, being raised a Christian, I felt that I had been called to helping others and want to be able to save lives. So I did my research and found ParaRescue. I believe in their mission and what they do. Until about a week ago I was dead set on going for the pipeline after college. About a week ago I read amlove’s thread “what’s your backup plan.” Reading this really put into perspective how difficult these SOF selections are. While I have never been one to just quit something because it is hard, I thought about all the variables at play. I always told myself that I would train up for it over my four years in college and just never quit. But it isn't always that simple. I stepped back and realized I may not even be able to get cleared medically due to my ears. As a kid I had lots of ear infections and had to get surgery on them. I have always had trouble with them in the water. Recently when I went scuba diving in florida I ruptured one of my eardrums in a situation that I think most people wouldn't have. If anyone has info on the medical requirements regarding the ears and pressurization to get cleared for the pipeline I would greatly appreciate it.
    Over the past two weeks I have been exploring other options in the service that aren't as water/dive intensive. I came across the story of Technical Sergeant Robert Gutierrez and how he saved multiple lives when he was operating in a JTAC role directing CAS. I looked into the TACP/JTAC job and pipeline and have been trying to learn as much about it as possible. From what I understand until you go to the STS side you don't live in the pool like the PJs and CCTs do which is a plus to me due to my situation. This job is very appealing to me because of the small brotherhood, being kind of a wildcard in between the Army and the Air Force, and the potential to go to many schools and to progress to a STS unit if you apply yourself and work hard. While this Job isn't saving lives the way PJs do, I feel like I would be able to make a big difference by protecting the guys on the ground I would potentially be with by calling in CAS. Since doing this research I have becoming very interested in this career field and only want to learn more.

PT
As of right now I am working on getting my PT up to the TACP schoolhouse standards and plan to be far past them when I enlist after college. I am 5’10” and about 145#s. I need to put on weight to get more durable for rucking but my leanness has been helpful with my runs. I did a 6:17 mile with two weeks of light training. I can do 14 deadhang pull ups, and have not tested my timed push and sit ups yet. I am from from where I want and need to be but I have time to get there.

Apologies for this intro being so long, I wanted to get it right the first time.

I hope to learn and sponge information from this site in the future.

Thank you to all who make this website possible, G.


----------



## mmack (Jul 18, 2017)

Good morning everyone,

I am training to go US Army SF.  The reason that this is my goal is because, as many, this has always been a dream of mine.  Something in my gut that I have always felt a need to do.  I sat here for a minute trying to pinpoint an exact reason, but there are many, it's just an overall need.  I read a lot of the posts in here and honestly that early post by @Tropicana98  explained it best.  I'm sure many have said similar things and meant it, but it's how I feel, question my personal statement if you wish, but it's what I feel I need to do.  I have been studying to become a civil engineer, but after halfway finishing my degree and working in field, I don't have a heart in it.  One thing my mom has always told me is to find that dream job, something that will make me happy so I don't wake up with regrets thirty years down the line.  Engineering, at least for right now, is not it.  Granted, I do love the field, but not taking the chance to fulfill the goal of becoming a member of the Army SF community is something I know I will regret down the line.  Therefore, I am busting my ass to be as prepared as I possibly can be.  Currently, I am working through the THOR SFAS prep program.  Being a former Olympic weightlifter and power lifter, I have the strength, but my endurance is where I am focusing most of my effort (because holy hell do I suck wind while running), but this is my issue and not what I am looking for a mentor to help with, although if someone wishes to be a partner in my runs and rucks, it is always appreciated.  From what I have found there is a plethora of information on the internet on how best to prepare, but having someone beside you that has the same goals or has reached the goals you wish to obtain is an invaluable asset.  

I know that based on the numbers my chances are slim, from statistics I have seen on this forum as well as others, there is less than a 10% chance of passing SFAS going in as an 18x, but someone has to make up that 10%.  

That being said, I have been debating op40 and again pulling from Tropicana's post and what a former Professor once told me, the true way to find someone who knows the subject is to ask them to explain it and if they can do it simply then they know it; and if I haven't experienced it how can I teach it.  So that may change my course.  

If there is someone in the New Jersey/New York area who wishes to push me past my limits and crush me, I promise to do the same.  If you wish to just stay in contact to track mutual progress or share stories on how somethings just suck, that's fine with me too.  

There are so many more things I can rant on about, but hopefully that gives enough of an insight to my mindset.

Thanks for reading,

Matt


----------



## mikeA (Jul 22, 2017)

Hey guys, thanks for serving, as I have not had that privilege, yet. I am 31 years young and ready to serve. I have a Graduate degree focused in leadership and have some skills I've gained through life experience and training that I hope to offer in service for my country. I'm not sure if I am the best fit for SF, but I am willing to give it all to find out. I want to join NGSF and hope to be an 18D, but I am wiling to serve wherever needed. I understand the process for the NGSF tryout and the long road that follows.


Some of the steps I have taken thus far include: speaking to several recruiters, an SF family member, SF friends, and most importantly my wife. Physically, I have dropped 12 pounds in 20 days, running and cross-training. I still have a long way to go but I am aiming for a perfect on my PT test. I have also been studying for the ASVAB.


I have decided not to go the Rep63 route,  rather enlist in the NG first, and go for the next group’s tryout in March. The recruiter is ready to send me to MEPS, but I need to sift through all the hype and promises and get some concrete facts on paper. I also need to decide my MOS, leaning towards 68w - I am already and EMT. 


I am grateful for this forum, and the quite professionals still willing to help their teams by instructions and aspiring those who wish to serve. 


Thank you.


----------



## YoungTexx (Jul 30, 2017)

I wasn't that kid growing up that knew exactly where I would end up. I had ideas about what I wanted to do when I "grew up" but nothing really stuck. I wasn't a very social kid growing up. I kept a small circle leading up to high school. I've played sports my whole life but I was always the smallest kid on the field. But the one thing I had that many kids at my age didn't was heart. I worked my ass off during my high school years of playing football and being on the powerlifting team. I hit puberty and turned out to be a good athlete. I earned a division II football scholarship. To make a long story short: I played for two years, had a rough break up with "the one", and decided that there was something more out there for me. I wasn't very fond of "jocks" because of the lack of intelligence (in most cases). My family always told me that the army would be perfect for me. I always had the inner desire to help people and thought that joining the army would give me a great opportunity to do so. I qualified for any mos but I knew that the infantry would be best for me (at least physically). I went though infantry 11B OSUT and was offered an 18x contract. I had a lump in my throat when the liaison offered me the contract because I knew that this is what I had been looking for my whole life. I have always wanted to be surrounded by people with relentless drive and heart. I graduated OSUT as my platoon honor graduate and am currently in Airborne hold-over. I am exhilarated to kick off the start of my 18x contract. I have been infatuated scrolling through the many threads and post this site has to offer. I'm very happy to have found a place with SOF members that are willing to help guide an SF baby in the right direction. I look forward to asking some of you guys questions about your experiences and the pipeline in general. Thank you for taking your time to read this.


----------



## HemingwaysPen (Aug 3, 2017)

Good morning,

Throughout the process of researching, training, and enlisting, I've been confronted with the question of why I want to be a member of the SOF community many times. To be absolutely honest, I don't exactly know. I've had an innate feeling of 'not belonging' since I was in grade school. Call it being a black sheep or a misfit, if you will. Something was always missing. My mode of thinking, my wants in life, my opinions just never seemed to match my contemporary's. My standard in life, my standards for myself, were viewed as 'outside' because they were important to me. Then I found a community in the military. When I was a midshipman, training with a previously enlisted Navy EOD officer candidate and other midshipmen who wanted to serve in Navy SpecWar, I found a feeling of belonging. I found men of a higher caliber. These were men who I knew, or at minimum felt or hoped, I could count on. And I knew they could count on me. It isn't just about being 'the best' for me. Of course, that's part of it. I want to be the best human being I can be. I want to be dangerous, but honorable, and with integrity. But it's more than that. I have a deep, inexplicable desire to be a quiet professional who shares the love of brothers whose bond is forged by adversity. I want that challenge. I want to 'fail'. I want to learn my limits and raise them, conquer them.

This may all sound cheesy or cliche but it's an honest answer.


----------



## dub215k (Aug 8, 2017)

Good evening Gentlemen,

My specific SOF goal is to become an Airborne Ranger. I've felt a call to serve since I was a young boy and upon diligent research into the SOF communities I have come to find Ranger Regiment drawing me in the most. Despite holding a full time job, I began training to achieve a level of fitness worthy of seeking an 11x Option 40 contract recently and gave myself a mock APFT yesterday. I scored a 168; a total failure in my eyes, but a starting place nonetheless. I look forward to scoring 300's regularly before I approach a recruiter. I feel that hard work over the course of the next months will put me in a position to achieve my goal. 

I have yet to take a RPFT, but I look to do so in two weeks time. I recently re-located to an area near one of the Ranger Battalions and would be humbled and incredibly appreciative to be able to work with a mentor as I take on this journey. 

Thank you all for your time,

Dub


----------



## JPDel (Aug 18, 2017)

For my first post, I would like to say thank you to the ShadowSpear community again for allowing me to participate in this forum as a whole as I begin to learn a little bit more about SOF.

I will keep it to the point as I have been on this forum for the past two days reading and researching some of the other threads pertaining to what I would like to have the opportunity to do if given the chance. A little bit about myself, I first wanted to join the military after doing Navy ROTC in high school. I am now 24 years old and in the Air Force Reserves. I wanted to join the military earlier back in 2011 after I graduated school as a Marine, but was given the opportunity to play sports in school. For the first year and a half of my college life I played soccer at a Junior College in the upper region of my state. I then transferred to a 4 year institution to finish playing and finish up my degree. I was not able to make the team but the school itself is a good school and has great degree options. I joined the Air Force back in June of 2014 to help out with school and to go ahead and get my foot in the door for the military. Everything happened in its time and I am happy for the position I am in. Currently I am deployed (first deployment) but will be heading home soon it has been an experience and I have learned a lot.

My current AFSC is Air Transportation as an Aerial Porter so I know aspiring to be SOF is a big stretch from that. I've always known that there is more to be done out in the world and that more can be done. From helping a stranger to being there for those closest to you. Whether its being on a sports team or a special operations team being on the team is the big ticket item that matters most to me. Working hard with like minded men that want to get the job done and bring home the win, whatever that win is. I will be honest, until I researched it and read up on it I was ignorant to the fact that the Air Force even had special operations. I found this information out in basic training and since then have had no other thoughts than wanting to join. As mentioned before my interest is in Pararescue due to the nature of the guys that join and what they live by. "The Things We Do That Others May Live" is a humbling ethos and takes a person of humility to make that kind of sacrifice. I am grateful to have read some of the stories of the Admin and Staff on here as well as the introduction threads for the mentoring resources for those wanting to be SOF. I thank you for the resources as I will continue to read and apply and if any question should still formulate I will not hesitate to ask.

With Pararescue as my target I have started to take steps towards getting ready for the physicality of this venture. There were a lot of post concerning school and joining any of the SOF for the military and what I got out of all of them was to go ahead and finish school while I am in. I have two years remaining in which I will train and test myself concerning the PAST so that I will be fit enough to pass above the minimum standard for each event. I started swimming before I went on deployment as well as during when time provided. Moderate weight lifting and calisthenics have not been a problem but I know I can push myself a little harder in that area. The same can be said for running. I do not have any numbers as to where I am currently but I can do a pre test for myself and get the numbers on that.

If I have missed anything I apologize and make any corrections needed. I am open to any and all feed back and would like to know how I should proceed concerning finding a recruiter in my area to go ahead and start communicating my plans. Thank you again for this opportunity to learn and soak up all the knowledge from those who have gone before myself and others who aspire to be where you already are.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 19, 2017)

JPDel said:


> For my first post, I would like to say thank you to the ShadowSpear community again for allowing me to participate in this forum as a whole as I begin to learn a little bit more about SOF.
> ...rest of post...


J, good post. I know it seems like an insurmountable task- it's not. Start making one decision- one ACTUAL decision- each day to move out towards your goal. Workout when you don't want to, give time to develop yourself and study your given aspirations, do mobility, something. Every day.

Don't meet the minimums, go for the maximums. Always. You won't always get there; that's fine. I don't want perfect candidates. I want candidates that are trying to be perfect.


----------



## JPDel (Aug 19, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> J, good post. I know it seems like an insurmountable task- it's not. Start making one decision- one ACTUAL decision- each day to move out towards your goal. Workout when you don't want to, give time to develop yourself and study your given aspirations, do mobility, something. Every day.
> 
> Don't meet the minimums, go for the maximums. Always. You won't always get there; that's fine. I don't want perfect candidates. I want candidates that are trying to be perfect.


@amlove21 I can't tell you enough how much this encourages me especially coming from a PJ. I will do my due diligence to give it my best and my all as well as continuing to research and plan.


----------



## baguba21 (Aug 19, 2017)

Hello everyone, 
I am currently 18 years old living in Pennsylvania and am currently a senior in high school. I am a very athletic person...I played football and baseball and most importantly of all I wrestle (lets not forget this is the realest sport out there xD), so all I am trying to say is I am in decent shape, and I know I still have great stamina. On 20170504 I enlisted in the U.S. Army DEP as an 11x. A couple months later I acquired an Option 40. During the summer I was not able to workout much due to me having my own lawn care business (surprisingly very successful lol), but now that school is starting next week I am getting together with my recruiter and his old Ranger buddy and we are coming up with a training program specifically for me. So I can "prepare" myself as much as you possibly can for RASP, even tho I know there is no such thing of completely preparing yourself for a selection course.

Now that you have my background I can explain to you exactly why I wanted to get an Option 40 so damn bad. Mostly it all started when I became really good friends with a certain kid in my town, his dad was a Vietnam Green Beret, who went SERE instructor, and also a Sniper school instructor for a year. At this point I had already decided I was going to join the Army but I knew in the back of my mind that the conventional Army just wasn't enough for me. After hearing multiple stories about his dad and what the Beret's did, I was hooked. I started doing mad research on all the Army's SOF units. After a while I came across the 75th Rangers and I fell in love with everything they were about. Honestly, and I know this might sound like I'm some sort of bandwagoner or something, but the term "Even SEALs have to call 911 sometimes" is I think what completely hooked me. I started reading up on the 75th literally anytime I had a chance to use my phone. After I read what their training was like and what sort of requirements you had to meet, I knew this was a challenge I would ABSOLUTELY LOVE to accept. I guess that's the wrestler in me, any good wrestler loves a challenge. I began speaking to a recruiter as a Junior and before my Junior year ended he had me enlisted with the promise that since I was his first Junior to enlist in the DEP I would get the first 11x Option 40 that he got. Sure as shit about 2 months after I enlisted, I got it. That's when I knew it was game time. The challenge was accepted, and I will do everything in my power to prepare myself as so. All I know is that I have about 10 months to prepare myself as much as possible and then everything after that is to just not give up. I know this is something I can tackle, I've never given up on anything in my life, and I don't plan to start now. I am going to use this forum as much as possible to my advantage and I hope to get into a mentor group to get even greater help. This forum is so great and I thank every single one of you who help people like me on the daily.


----------



## WyatJ (Sep 7, 2017)

Good afternoon gentlemen,

Wanted to post here and give a quick breakdown on who I am, what I'm doing now, where I'm trying to go, and why I want to join SOF. 

My name is Wyat and I'm from central Texas. Went to college at Texas A&M and graduated in 2015. Following graduation I enlisted in the U.S. Coast Guard with the intention of becoming a helicopter rescue swimmer. Served six months at my first unit as a non-rate (person who hasn't completed A school) and attended A school with big expectations and a ton of enthusiasm. However, my "die before I quit" attitude wasn't enough to make up for physical and mental weaknesses that I didn't know I had. I failed out after completing eight weeks of the 24 week selection program. Upon failing out, I was assigned to an active rescue swimmer shop at Air Station Elizabeth City where I performed the job of an E-4 rescue swimmer, minus the search and rescue. This was mostly sewing patches on flight suits and performing basic, supervised maintenance on survival equipment. The guys were top notch but the job was not something I wanted to do as a career. After continuing to train with the swimmers for three months at the shop, I started at A school again. However, my attitude had changed and I DOR'd four weeks in and was sent out to the fleet. As a side note, if anyone has questions about being a USCG rescue swimmer or the training pipeline, I'd be happy to answer them with the limited information I have from personal experience. 

I'm currently on a medium endurance cutter stationed in St. Petersburg, Florida. My job is primarily sanding rust and painting over what I sanded. It's underwhelming but I get to work with really fun and engaging guys and we make the best of it. I've also had the opportunity to get a number of qualifications, which I've done as quickly as possible. 

Failing out of A school has caused me to become more honest with myself. I've learned to not assume you have all the answers. To be realistic about what you're trying to do. To know where your own limitations are. But it's also caused me to have a large amount of self doubt. I doubt whether I'm capable of achieving great, difficult things. Whether I can make it through something that requires my best at all times. And I don't know whether I can get that fire in my belly back. 

I want to become a member of the SOF community because I want that fire again. I want to know that I can overcome huge obstacles. That I can accomplish something because I gave it everything I had. And because I want to be around people who feel the same way.

I still have about two years left on my Coast Guard contract. During this time I want to keep achieving small victories that will lead toward my big goal, which is to become a member of the 75th Ranger Regiment. 

Thank you for reading and I hope this post has been in the style and example desired for this thread. 

Respectfully,
Wyat


----------



## SaintKP (Sep 8, 2017)

I've sat here and wondered about how I would word my answer to the question presented for the thread, for a little bit now and while I don't think it's the best out of what I've seen so far reading through. It's still the best answer I can come up with so here it goes.


Like most people here, I wanted to be in the military when I was a kid that or a chef, or a police officer, hell I thought I could be a doctor at the same time. Obviously I didn't know what I really wanted when I was a kid, but looking back there is one common thread among those careers and it's helping people. Whether it be protecting, caring for, or serving a good meal to someone it all correlated with helping people. As I was growing up I always tended to be the quiet kid who was always reading, I would speak up when I felt it was needed but I always preferred to listen and guide or rather teach instead of direct or dominate. I'd stick up for the little guy or try and help others with problems they were going through as much as I could. I'd hate watching someone suffer through something and not be able to do anything about it.

Fast forward to when I'm 14, I'm still the same just an aloof to cool for school teenager who thinks he knows better than his parents. I grow distant to my parents as most do at that age and on July 16th 2009 my father died of a massive heart attack. It devastated me I don't think I ate food for almost a week. My mom was just as distraught probably even more so. I became lost and had no motivation for anything, while I still was the rock for my friends and mom I stopped really caring what I did. To shorten a long phase in my life I fucked up quite a bit and made some decisions that I would do differently if I had a second chance.

But, it is what it is, the decisions we make in life help form who we are and help teach others so they can avoid the same mistakes we made. I slowly climbed out of what I believe was depression and started to be a productive member of society, while I still was lost and had no idea what I wanted to do with my life I was finally not just going through the motions.

Fast forward to this year and I find out my uncle has stage 4 cancer, always trying to be the rock for people and putting others first I'd always put on a strong face and be there for everyone else before I'd deal with my own problems. But seeing him like that, let me just say you never fully appreciate how terrible of a disease cancer can be until you see a strong 6'1" 220lb grown man turn into nothing but skin and bones. I'm not going to lie, it rocked me. Hard. On our way back I cried silently thinking to myself I'd give my life for that man so that he could be healthy again.

Sitting in the back seat I finally realized what I wanted to do and something that I've always done is help people whether it be big or small if you were my friend I considered you family and if you were what I considered family I would move heaven and earth for you. So I decided I want to join the Navy and enlist as a Corpsman, with hopefully being attached to a Marine unit. I want that brotherhood and that camaraderie and be their for my guys when no one else is able to.

Eventually I would like to try and become a SARC or an IDC but I'm not disillusioned about becoming either I understand the long road before me, I'm aware of the attrition rates and I know how difficult both are to become and if I fail them so be it. I'll learn from it and build upon it and hopefully try again and if that doesn't work then so be it. No matter what happens I'll serve proudly and try to be the best damn Corpsman I can be.

Like I said it's a long journey before me beset with obstacles and challenges at every turn, but I'm ready for it.


----------



## Upstream (Sep 13, 2017)

Out of respect for anyone reading I'll try to keep this as direct as possible

I'm 28, college grad, EMT, youth counselor, pursuing masters in healthcare, wanting to go into pararescue. 
Spoke to a recruiter a while back but military acceptance didn't seem likely based off a charge from years ago that was ultimately dismissed.
I took it on the chin as best I could- got more serious about getting into master's degree program, started competing in jiu jitsu, kept working out.
Recruiter called me some months ago saying there's now a waiver he thinks he can use to get me in.
Because I'd require a waiver, I want my PAST scores to be as competitive as possible before I start the process. 
Recent best scores, not adhering to the PAST time format:
     500y swim: 8:55
     1.5 mile run: 9:30 (I should hit 9:00 when I re-test myself in a few days)
     Pullups: 26
     Sit ups: ~80
     Pushups: ~80

I'm using the Stew Smith 6 week 1.5 mile run program and his PJ fitness prep program. I'll start his PAST prep program next week when I finish the run program. I've taken minutes off my swim and run times in the past couple months just putting the work in as its stated. 
Once I can consistently hit an 8:30 swim and 9 minute run, I'll contact the recruiter and really begin the process while continuing to train. 

My step father was a Marine lawyer so I thought I was pretty sick of the military thing by the time I was about 16, despite it having been my dream as a young kid. I remember always feeling like I was on trial, but I didn't make it easier on myself by being the hard headed rebellious type (at the time). As I've matured I realize that the itch is still in there deep down. When I came across pararescue it just seemed like the perfect thing that incorporates everything I want to do and be. I've read every article and listened to every podcast I can find. I don't want to live feeling like there's something more inside me that I could have given. 

Hopefully I didn't miss anything. Thank you to anyone who bothered to read.


----------



## WanaB (Sep 25, 2017)

Hey everyone, I'm interested in talking about mentorship with an Army Special Forces soldier.

I'm 23, prior service USMC soft-skill. I got out of the Marines alittle over one year ago, and I just signed an 18x Contract for the Army.

I've been running triathlons for about 2 years, and I'm fairly confident with my ability to run. Especially distance, however, I've been having some problems with overuse injuries on my right leg lately. Probably due to my long interval work that I've been doing.
I've been training with a mixture of Stew Smith workouts and some of "The Horsemen" stuff that I got from TLDR20.

I'm a pretty motivated dude. I ship for OSUT in 4 and a half weeks.

I've been training very hard, though these damned "IT Band and the works" overuse injuries have been slowing me down considerably. I've been supplementing with more cycling and swimming and crossfit.
I'm not desperate for information or looking for someone to cradle me and tell me I'll be okay if I believe in myself.
I just figure that surrounding myself with other motivated people in a "mentorship circle" is probably the best thing for any SF Candidate.

I look forward to hearing from anybody who thinks I'm worth their time.

EDIT:
Suppose I should include a reason for joining the SF community. 
I don't really have any heart-tugging stories or miracle dreams from God that tell me to join The Teams.
I've just always wanted to serve at the highest capacity that I can. I'm a corn-fed American patriot and I want to get in the fight and soldier with the best of 'em.


----------



## NoVite (Sep 29, 2017)

Hello to all,
I have been a member of this Forum for three days now. I have spent two of those three days mulling over this thread and what I wanted to say and how I wanted to say it. For starters where I am now;  I am a 22 year old college student from Houston. I am a Marine reservist, an Amtracker, and have been so for nearly four years now. I grew up a runt without drive nor any ambition to speak of. I was smart but my grades were pitiful because of this, and this trend showed itself in all areas of my life. Unlike most of you I did not have any aspiration to join the military growing up, I thought the military was awesome, but I never saw it as something that I could do.

Towards the end of my senior year in High school I had been contemplating what I wanted to do with my life when a friend told me about the Marine Corps and about the reserve. Our conversation was brief but it stirred me.
"Why had I never considered this as an option for me? Why did it have to come from someone else?"
These thoughts ate away at me and I would eventually be filled with the resolve to join just to prove to myself that I could. I told myself that I would join the reserves as a goal and come home and achieve my bachelors. I didn't care what I did in the Marine Corps so long as I was in as soon as possible. Initially I was so weak I couldn't even attempt a pull up. I weighed 135 at my current height of 5'11". I was frustrated at the realization of just how weak I was and had been my entire life, so I did something about it. I slayed myself for seven months and then for another 7 while in the pipeline. For the first time I felt like I was in an environment where I fit in, I loved the suck of it all.

I came home and started college. I also continued to train my body in things such as calisthenics, rock climbing, swimming, running, and ninja warrior. I was assigned to 4th Tracks, C company and I became knowledgeable at my job and well respected by both my leadership and my peers. After nearly four years of this I feel that I am a different person entirely. The Corps taught me what it was to really WANT something, and to SLAVE and FIGHT to achieve it.

After long contemplation I decided that I want a change in my military career, here is why. I feel my potential is wasted in the tracker community currently. I have no chance at a deployment, and our units budget is so small we are rarely afforded the chance to go to any schools. Recently I have also felt a strong need to do more for the Marine Corps and for myself, I want to give back to the community that helped me so much. I feel I can serve better If I push myself. With this in mind I plan on Lat moving over to 4th Recon out in San Antonio.

In terms of preparation, I have a 285+ PFT and a 300 CFT. I am an excellent swimmer (Also been training for MCIWS for the past 7 months and will be screened in October, Finally). I have already begun ravaging this site and all other's for every iota of information I can get to prepare myself for BRPC and BRC. I am looking for a mentorship mainly to surround myself with like-minded individuals to give me as much of an edge as I can get. Also because I would not have become the Trakcer I am today had it not been for the fantastic mentorship I had been blessed with, so I understand it's importance.

In regards to whether or not I think I deserve Recon I think of it simply. I do not deserve Recon until I become Recon, so I will work HARD so that I can become worthy of such a title. Although I will never quit, I understand that it is important to always have a plan B, in which case I would plan on finishing my contract and attempting again with another branch, most likely PJ.

This was a much longer post then I anticipated and I apologize. I have never had to put these thoughts into words before. Thank you for your time, and for any guidance you might give

Best,

Eli


----------



## runninrunninrunnin (Sep 29, 2017)

WARNING: This will probably be too long  , so I will put why I want to join an SOF team first.

My reason for wanting to be part of a SOF family is firstly I want a group of brothers that I can trust with my life and they can trust me with theirs. Secondly, I am driven to never repeat previous mistakes I have already made (being a shit bag and a quitter). Last, I want to make an impact on the future of this great country and I feel that a SOF career is the way to do that a fit my other reasons.

Hey guys, I decided to make a post of my own not only to share more insight into my journey but to also have some self-talk in order to remember why I'm on this path. Lets begin. I'm 20 years old, currently I have just finished an associates degree in general studies. Primarily to prove to myself I could finish something. Sounds strange coming from someone who wants to pursue a career in SOF. Considering you may hear stories of all these guys that have never quit anything. Well I took a different path and I won't change a thing. I had nothing I really wanted in life other than to just be comfortable. I was a shit bag to the extreme.

 Throughout middle school and half of my high school career I was a chubby 5'2-5'5 kid that cared more about the way people were thinking when they looked at me than he cared about his family. I tried everything to change myself to appeal to what I saw everyone else doing. I was in deep shit headed for zero success and possibly prison. I tried wrestling, football, and baseball to get in shape and become better. I gave up extremely fast. During my sophomore year I found lacrosse and started to play on the JV team. It was my sport, to this day I honestly believe lacrosse saved my future. Don't get me wrong I was still a shit bag and had very little drive in anything other than lacrosse. Fast foward to the end of my high school career. I had matured a little, still very self-centered and a big ego. But, I had earned a spot on a very good Junior College lacrosse team in upstate NY. I pursued that with the intent to transfer to SU (Syracuse University) after my 2 years there. Long story short, I began to deteriorate at a very rapid rate. I started using drugs, drinking, and other really dumb activities. After the first semester I had failed all my classes. I made the decision to come home because somehow the very small part of my conscious  had the maturity to realize that I needed to run as far away from that environment as possible, so I did. I started to think back to my days before high school when I had huge pride for anyone in the military serving their country. I thought that it would be the right path for me to toughen up, learn invaluable skills, and just have more time to mature. I started to work out more and more until one day I was running and I couldn't figure out why I never had the drive to push past when my mind told me to stop. Turns out I was WEAK and had absolutely no self-confidence. 

I started to search for ways quick ways to harden my mind but to no avail. I stumbled across various podcasts and interviews with David Goggins and I found some strength inside myself to keep pushing to find self-confidence and inner peace. Still something was missing. I continued to run aiming for the goal of making my greatest fear (yes, running terrified me) into my greatest strength. Through the process of trying to become better at running long distances I found that my self control was little to none. Focusing and over anticipating the moment ahead of me instead of focusing on the moment I was in held me back. I again searched for ways to cope with that until I found a saying "Focus on your 3-foot box". This works extremely well for me to control my emotions, breathing, etc. I stopped worrying about the things I couldn't control and started focusing all my effort on what I could control. My mind, my effort, and my attitude. 

I live in a very big military town, my mom dated Navy officers, Submariners, Marines, and a SWCC guy while I have lived here. I always looked up to those guys. About when I was 10 or 11 years old I started to play airsoft, like every kid in my school. When I was 11 the house for sale next door was sold to a military couple with new born twins. My mom, brother and I quickly became good friends with them. A few months later my neighbor came home with 2 garbage bags full of kit for my brother and I to use while at airsoft. This was around the end of 2008, possibly early 2009. I had just shown up in full  AOR1 and LBT kit, completely unaware of the situation. Once I learned more about the camo and the units authorized to wear it I was very intrigued. I had a mental note that kept popping up throughout the rest of my "pre-adult" years that his job was what I wanted to do. I had always wanted to be a Navy SEAL, get to do all of the cool guy stuff, get the chicks, all the cool gear, etc. Once I started to realize that my life was in a downward spiral and that I needed to grow the fuck up I began with that goal (being a Navy Seal). Within the past 2 months I stumbled upon Army Special Forces. Instantly I knew I had found something that gave me drive. The main objectives of UW and FID sounded like my style (I love coaching and thinking outside the norm).

 I think that people connect and build successful relationships through a common language, food, and interaction with animals. Two of those things I excel in (food and animals). Language has been a rough patch for me personally because I previously thought I might just be bad at learning them. Well mindset is everything and I have overcome that mistake. 

 If no one reads this or thinks its too much then so be it. Atleast it will be a reminder to myself to keep going. I might not be the smartest, most physically gifted, or perfect at eveything I have done. But, I have discovered the will power to fight and work to attempt at my best rendition of "perfection".

Slow is smooth, smooth is fast.
Time will pass anyways don't let the time it takes to reach your goal discourage you from pursuing it.


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 30, 2017)

Just a note because I keep seeing the phrase, "No one is reading" or "If you got this far..." etc.

This is not the thread to challenge you, to ask you to clarify things, or to provide mentorship or the like. As a matter of fact, we (the staff) and we (the members) all pretty much understand this thread (and some of the other SOF Mentorship areas) are pretty hands off. 

This thread is a place to start your long journey towards a SOF job. Part of being a SOF professional is accountability and the ability to make good on the things that come out of your mouth. I see this thread as that first step. Tell us your story here, lay down some "I can do these" numbers for your PT test, tell us about your big dreams and the reasoning behind those aspirations. As long as you do it professionally and with respect to those you're speaking to, you actually won't get a ton of immediate feedback; that doesn't mean you're shouting off a cliff, it just means that the men and women you aspire to be are more interested in hearing your information, taking it in, and referring back to it later when you need course correction or a metaphorical kick in your teeth. We are reading, trust me. Because we have members here that have made it through their pipelines and they started here and we pride ourselves on that.  

I like that this thread is full of idealism, big dreams and a general desire to do something bigger than yourself. Keep at it. 

One of the many traits or experiences _every _SOF member shares is at one time, we were in your shoes and we said some crazy shit that sounded like, "I want to be a SEAL/SF Soldier/PJ/TACP/Ranger/SWCC/MARSOC/CA/whatever else. I know it sounds impossible- but it might not be for me."

Saying it out loud or even better to a group of people that will not only hold you accountable but actually give a shit about your success is an important step. 

/soapbox


----------



## OneMoreCone (Sep 30, 2017)

Hey everyone. I'm Chris, 30 years old, medic in the Army Guard. I'm also a PJ hopeful. Being a PJ has been something that has been on my heart and mind for a long time. First heard about Pararescue when I was 20. Researched and researched, and fell in love with what Pararescue is all about. I began training for it, but shortly later life happened - met my wife, bought a house, started having kids. Until now, I didn't feel we were really at a stable point in our lives to put my family through the possibility of the PJ pipeline. Kids are older now, things are good, and my wife is super supportive of this.

To get more specific as far as my motivation goes... I don't know I could pick just one reason I want to become a PJ. There are many reasons. To be with a motivated group of guys that are extremely passionate about what they do, and are ready to lay down their own lives to save another, is a huge one. I'm ready for the challenge also. I want to push my limits and see what I'm capable of. I've been a municipal firefighter for several years now and I've loved the experience, and I'm incredibly grateful for it, but I'm ready to challenge myself in a new way. And the adrenaline stuff like jumping out of airplanes is of course awesome, and I'm super excited for that stuff (if I have what it takes to get there), but those things are just cool - not my motivation really. I really just want to do my part saving lives and be a part of an elite group of guys who are ready to give everything to do so. Now that I've been getting serious about my training and preparation, Pararescue is honestly on my mind the majority of my waking hours. Reading, researching, training.. which brings me in to the next question of training and prep.

Just recently began seriously training (about a month and half ago). Right now I'm reading Total Immersion and The U.S. Air Force Elite Workout (this one is a little dated it seems like, but still seems like a great book with great material to learn from). Also been watching a lot of Mike Maroney's videos on youtube. As far as workouts go, really I'm just trying to keep it basic right now and get more efficient with my freestyle stroke and more comfortable in the water. Aside from that main stuff, I've been lightly working on 25m underwaters, treading water, and drown proofing. Outside of the pool I've mostly been doing calisthenics. Given up freeweights for the most part - aside from the compound lifts like squats and deadlifts for strength.

Anyways that's about it. Probably longer than needed! Thanks for reading guys and hope to connect with you all on here.


----------



## blackcoffee (Oct 17, 2017)

Ladies and Gentlemen,

I first posted my introduction several years ago when I was significantly more hot-headed than now. Despite the time gap and the development of some sense of maturity, my intentions have not changed. After reading TLDR20's sticky under this sub-forum, I wanted to reintroduce myself to the community here on Shadowspear and fulfill my "First-Post" requirement. 

I was with the Air Force from 2011 till 2015. During my enlistment, I deployed a few times, completed Ranger School, and came to the realization, after meeting several career Special Forces members, that the Army Special Forces is further in line with my professional goals than the Air Force. 

I was originally steadfast on joining the Army immediately after separation, however, due to the tattoo policies in early 2015 I had to adjust fire. Later that year I enrolled in college, for the second time, and took full advantage of my GI Bill. Miraculously, thanks to the helpful veteran community I've stayed in shape, learned several languages, traveled extensively, and maintained my desire for public service. 

The abundance of information provided here on this forum has helped me keep my focus and drive on. In my almost three years as a civilian, I started religiously training Brazilian Jiu Jitsu and focusing on my responsibilities as a citizen.

Long story short, I have communicated with recruiters, secured a 18X slot, and now look forward to the opportunity of trying out next summer. The aspect of Special Forces that appeals to me more than anything is that each Green Beret operates as a warrior-diplomat. I don't have a particular desire to be any one MOS over another, rather first and foremost find myself on a team of like-minded, motivated individuals.

Very Respectfully,
BlackCoffee


----------



## Bolt (Nov 11, 2017)

Good afternoon, Gentlemen, I'll keep this brief.

I'm Logan, a 16 year-old high school junior and MCJROTC cadet pursuing a career as a Special Forces soldier. However, I have some milestones to cross along the way, which is why I'm seeking a SF mentor.

I'll put it plainly, I used to be fat. I'm 6'5" and I weighed 250lbs. This year, I lost 60lbs and I'm currently around 190 and dropping. However, during this, I discovered that I either lost muscle mass or had none to begin with. Now I'm currently going through the process of building muscle mass from the ground up. This is my first 25m target that I'm trying to take down before I speak to a recruiter and actually enlist, and some instruction from anyone who has been in the same boat as me would be absolutely stellar.


----------



## 8482farm (Nov 11, 2017)

Bolt said:


> Good afternoon, Gentlemen, I'll keep this brief.
> 
> I'm Logan, a 16 year-old high school junior and MCJROTC cadet pursuing a career as a Special Forces soldier. However, I have some milestones to cross along the way, which is why I'm seeking a SF mentor.
> 
> I'll put it plainly, I used to be fat. I'm 6'5" and I weighed 250lbs. This year, I lost 60lbs and I'm currently around 190 and dropping. However, during this, I discovered that I either lost muscle mass or had none to begin with. Now I'm currently going through the process of building muscle mass from the ground up. This is my first 25m target that I'm trying to take down before I speak to a recruiter and actually enlist, and some instruction from anyone who has been in the same boat as me would be absolutely stellar.



Your focus should be on building good foundations in fitness versatility, muscle endurance, and stamina. Not muscle mass.


----------



## Bolt (Nov 11, 2017)

Understood. I suppose I misused 'muscle mass' as an umbrella term.


----------



## FacFortia (Nov 11, 2017)

Bolt said:


> Good afternoon, Gentlemen, I'll keep this brief.
> 
> I'm Logan, a 16 year-old high school junior and MCJROTC cadet pursuing a career as a Special Forces soldier. However, I have some milestones to cross along the way, which is why I'm seeking a SF mentor.
> 
> I'll put it plainly, I used to be fat. I'm 6'5" and I weighed 250lbs. This year, I lost 60lbs and I'm currently around 190 and dropping. However, during this, I discovered that I either lost muscle mass or had none to begin with. Now I'm currently going through the process of building muscle mass from the ground up. This is my first 25m target that I'm trying to take down before I speak to a recruiter and actually enlist, and some instruction from anyone who has been in the same boat as me would be absolutely stellar.


Muscle mass alone isn't going to do much for you in the context of SOF indoc/selection courses... I can tell you right now just from what I've observed with the 3-4 BRC classes I've seen roll through that often times it's the bodybuilder/power lifter types that DOR on the first day and the more well-rounded athletes (strength, stamina, flexibility, etc) that make it all the way through.


----------



## Bolt (Nov 11, 2017)

FacFortia said:


> Muscle mass alone isn't going to do much for you in the context of SOF indoc/selection courses... I can tell you right now just from what I've observed with the 3-4 BRC classes I've seen roll through that often times it's the bodybuilder/power lifter types that DOR on the first day and the more well-rounded athletes (strength, stamina, flexibility, etc) that make it all the way through.



Understood, and thank you for your input. I'm not looking to be some giant bodybuilding hunk. I'm looking to be whatever I need to be. Is there a program or curriculum you would recommend to develop that type of fitness? I live in a pretty small town and I'm not aware of the existence of any crossfit gyms.


----------



## FacFortia (Nov 11, 2017)

Just calisthenics man- push-ups, pull-ups, burpees, air squats, lunges... shit, run a Murph if you want. With a proper diet, I promise you'll get strong. I wouldn't touch a CrossFit gym with a 10-foot pole, personally.


----------



## StriveForPerfection (Nov 12, 2017)

*Overview: *Hello. In the following paragraphs I will detail my physical and mental training for SFAS/SFQC, as well as my background and skills. I will also explain why I want to earn my spot in this amazing community. My goal is to get in contact with a SOF soldier that I can personally work with to maximize my effectiveness, as well as get feedback from the broader mentor community on other aspects of my training. 

*Physical*: I am in fantastic shape, but I want to be in phenomenal shape. 6'0ft 180lbs. 20 years old.
- Pull Ups till failure: 23
- Push Ups (2mn): 80ish
- Crunches (1mn): 60ish
- 50 meter swim in boots, pants, and shirt: Got it. Time not available.
- I compete on the boxing team for my university, and I also train Jiu Jitsu.
- I live in Utah, so I do a variety of rucking, hiking, and running in the mountains.
- Avid skier, biker, and climber.

My current workout consists of lifting 4x a week, boxing 3x a week, MMA 2x a week, and running/rucking/misc. roughly 2x a week.

*Mental*: Extremely competitive and strong willed. 
- Reading _Get Selected_ and _The Guerilla Factory.
- _Studying topographic maps and land navigation (for the STAR).
- Pushing myself to get scared: getting skydiving license, trying new things, etc.
- Wake up at 5am for the discipline
- Second year in honors college pursuing business degree

*Background/Skills: *I pride myself on working harder and pushing myself further than any of my peers. I have no problem doing the dirty work no one else wants to do. I am a natural athlete from a long family of athletes. That being said, I believe one of my biggest strengths is my intellect. I love to outsmart, out debate, think ahead, and be one step ahead of my competition. These skills and my mentality landed me a position in D.C. for this spring. Part of the reason Army SOF really spoke to me is because of this "intellect aspect." I have language skills, and the SOF career has a huge role in communication, training, culture, teamwork, and other intellectual aspects. Most of all, I want to be a part of the SOF team because I truly believe in our countries values, and I refuse to let the sacrifices others made before me go in vain. I knew this is what I wanted to as a child, but when I visited Arlington National Cemetery for the first time in 2005, that solidified it. These men are my heroes, and I don't care what it takes to be one of them and uphold their values, I'll do it. I'm a tough kid from the Midwest, but their selflessness is what I hope to achieve. 

I hope these paragraphs gave you a good account of my training, as well as my mentality. Any feedback and advice would be appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Strive4Greatness (Nov 16, 2017)

Good morning everyone,

I’m 26 years old, Active Duty Air Force and I’ve been in forabout 5 years. During my time in, actually even before, I would just dreamabout being SOF. I had no idea what service let alone which SOF I wanted to be apart of.

Well I ended up joining the Air Force waiting for my 3 yearmark so I could cross train into CCT or PJ. I started the process in October of2015. I needed to get a few things such as letter of recommendations, flightphysical, waiver because I didn’t have depth perception, and really just a lotof random paper work.

For the longest time I thought I was going to go CCT. Unfortunately I got disapproved for CCT, I was very upset thinking I would never get the chance to make my dream a reality. Well just 2 weeks ago I got an email from the PJ Career Field Manager saying I can attend Phase II next month. I was extremely happy I am finally given the opportunity to do what I’ve strived so long to do. I know this is only the beginning but I truly believe I have what it takes.

PAST numbers;

2 x under waters: pass
500 swim: 7:51
1.5 mile run: 9:16
Push ups: 65
Sit ups: 62
Pull ups: 13


----------



## BlackSheep05 (Nov 23, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving and Good Afternoon,

This is my first post following my initial introduction to the website. I graduated Navy Basic Training a week ago and am now residing in beautiful Fort Sam Houston. I am currently standing-by to initiate the Corpsman curriculum, which starts this coming Monday. 

I have had a burning desire to serve my country in the most demanding capacity possible since I was fourteen. During that time, I also fell in love with the idea of practicing medicine. As I progressed through high school, I took advanced Biology, Chemistry, and Anatomy & Physiology, which emboldened my desire to enter the medical field. After finishing my first year of college, I could not shake the overwhelming urge to serve my country and practice medicine at the same time, so I secured a Hospital Corpsman contract. I stepped off for Great Lakes in September motivated and determined to excel in boot camp and help others along the way. 

Now I am only a few days away from beginning the journey to become a Hospital Corpsman. I have entered with the mentality of firmly grasping all the concepts of HM school and becoming technically proficient in hands-on patient care, while also helping my fellow shipmates. I am also regaining some of the strength and conditioning I lost from my time in bootcamp. 

My ultimate goal is to enter the SARC pipeline, however I have been hearing that FMF contracts are not being put out for males currently. No matter, I will continue to train hard, help my fellow shipmates, and study hard to be the best Corpsman I can be. In the end, I believe everything will align and I will get my chance to enter the SARC pipeline through patience, determination, and perseverance. 

For reference, my PT numbers are as follows:

1.5 mile run - 9:25
Push ups- 80
Sit Ups - 85
Pull ups - 27
500m - I have no swam that distance since prior to boot camp

I hope everyone has a fantastic Thanksgiving and I want to extend my thanks to all Active and Retired Military/Police personnel who set the standards for excellent service and who serve as a model that I wish to emulate. It is truly an honor to begin my journey in the Navy and stand in the position of those who are no longer here with us, with the goal of continuing the time honored tradition of serving this great country with Honor, Courage, and Commitment.


----------



## DELCO (Dec 5, 2017)

Hello,

*Background and motivation*:
I'm a 28yr old who wants to go Army Special Forces because I believe in service and feel called to do that in this job. I didn't know what exactly the special forces in the army did until I joined the Navy as an IT, ended up in a support billet and was impacted by the culture and influence the community has on the rest of the world and our country. I was treated with respect and felt honored to be serving with them as support and I want to give more. I did my research on all the other branches and their special forces, talked to the priors in at least 3 of the other jobs and Army SF was the route I chose.

I left active duty and joined the navy reserve, still as an IT, as they would keep my security clearance and schooling up to date. I wanted to complete a degree before going active again. My command while on active duty was very hi-tempo with hardly anytime to pursue school. I was able to get an Associates but as I am getting older my priority of serving over college is why I'm acting to enlist now.

*Goals:*
One day I may be able to finish my degree for getting into politics. Right now my goal and top priority is to become a Green Beret and stay active duty for as long as I can.

*Where I'm at:*
Working with an Army recruiter to see if I can get the 18X contract. He has all the information he needs, currently waiting for a reply as to when I will go to MEPS and chose the job. Currently an E5. Willing to go down in rank for contract.

*Preparation:*
Running at least 40miles a week, playing soccer 3 times a week, swimming 
Working out with some local BUDS recruit candidates and looking for other Army SF pursuers interested to PT.
Seeking an SF mentor.

*Current numbers in exercises and timed events:*
500yd swim: 8:48
Pushups:107
Situps:100
Pullups: 19
1.5 mile run:9:08
2 mile run: 11:40


----------



## Joseph_Morales (Jan 6, 2018)

Current college freshman who wants to enlist as a Marine with a open/Recon contract. I understand that it technically is not an open contract but if you drop from the training the Corps places you where they need you. I also know they send you to ITS so that if you drop out they can place you in a platoon. 

 I understand i need a:
1st class PFT: 235-300 but having something around 275 or higher is better
 GT score should be 105 and above
 WSQ of 1
 Secret security clearance

 Now my ultimate goal is to join the Marine Raiders and their requirements are:
1st class PFT: 235-300
GT score: 105 and above
MARSOC swim assesment
Security clearance: Secret 
Lat move to MOS 0372 
and depending on how long my current contract is being willing to re-enlist. 

Thank you all for the time you take to read these post.


----------



## One for Chesty (Jan 7, 2018)

Good evening gents,

I'll start by saying after posting my original intro on this site I realized it was a bit long winded and most of it should have been posted here, so that is what most of this post it. As much time as I have spent on this site I am still learning new things about it so thank you for bearing with me. Also, I have submitted by credentials and I am currently awaiting verification, I'm not an imposter.

So everything that follows is from my original intro which should have been posted here. Thanks for reading and thank you for the help in advance and so far.

Intro

How's it going everyone, let me start by saying the info I have found on here the past few years has been immensley helpful. That being said, I figured it was time I finally sign up and get more plugged in.

I'm prior enlisted, 5 years as an 0331 in the Corps. I was in from Feb '10 to Dec '14. Did two combat deployments with 3/9, first to Marjah from Dec '10 to July '11 as a 240 Gunner with India Company. Second in Khanashin from Oct '12 to Jun '13 as a Vehicle Commander in CAAT. Last deployment was a UDP to Okinawa with 1/8 SSP. (Was with the platoon for 1.5 years and we never got one school seat, I was first in line to go but that's a different story and one of many that the green weenie has gotten the best of better men as I'm sure many of you on here can attest to.)

Anyway, I've been out for about three years now and have been enrolled in college since two weeks after I got out. I will graduate at the end of this spring semester. After about 6 months of being in school I realized I wanted to get back in, to strive for something high level and challenging where I would be working with good dudes and getting the most out of myself so naturally that means SOF. For the past few years I have talked to countless people about it and done hours of research to get me to the point I am at today.

EDIT: I have always known I wanted to be a part of SOF, or at least a part of a small, elite group of tough men who had each other's backs. When I was DEP'd in my goal was Recon with the goal of eventually Force, you couldn't tell me any different. So I trained like a maniac and swam more than I ever had, I was ready. But of course my recruiter told me that he didn't have any Recon contracts and that I was sure to get my chance to tryout at SOI. And of course being the boot I was I ate it up. Naturally, at the end of my SOI they did not offer an opportunity to go to a RIP platoon (first experience of the green weenie) so right from the start I tasted the adversity that builds our resolve in the infantry. I went on to have deployments that I would not trade and excelled in every billet I held, always being recognized by superiors and those who I was in charge of but never getting the schooling I felt I had deserved. My reward for being the best of 5 junior machine gunners upon returning from our first deployment was to be sent to weapons company to be a vehicle commander. Great opportunity but my in my old company MGLOC seat was given to someone else and in my new company they already had their slots filled. Fast forward to my time in the SSP. I excelled in the INDOC which was a true old school, 2 week INDOC (credit to the platoon leadership for doing that as now many SSP do a watered down 3 day INDOC) and went on to compete through the PIG experience to earn a slot to school. When the smoke cleared I was number one slotted to go.. once, twice, three times and we never sent a soul. During my UPD in Oki, the three of us who had earned our spots to go to the basic course in Kanohe Bay were told halfway through the deployment, "You're not going to the basic course. The regimental commander of our parent command has refused to approve the funding for your off island training because the last battalion sent three guys and they all failed." That day I decided to get out and enroll in college.

Re-enter original intro:

That point is leaning towards obtaining an 18X contract. I feel either SF or MARSOC would be the better fit for me and what I hope to do based on what I know of all the different SOF communities. My heart will always be in the Corps but the fact of the matter is that there is no contractual guarantee that I will get to go to A&S if I reenlist with the Corps, they simply don't offer it. Plus many have told me that they feel SF is more established and organized since they have been around longer. I would be proud as hell to don the Raider pin or the Green Beret, either goal means a great deal to me. However my fear lies in reenlisting to the Corps and submitting an A&S package only to be on a B billet hit-list from a monitor or some other green weenie BS. So I'm at a bit of a crossroads and need some real guidance on which route to take, not some underground stuff or recruiter half-ass advice. I have talked with guys I know who are still in and look up to and have sought their advice but I need guidance from this community.

In typical small Corps fashion, my local recruiter is a guy I deployed with and I have taken my reenlistment package with him and the Army recruiter as far as I can without deciding which side of the house to commit to. I qualify to reenlist in either branch and I've checked all of those boxes just so everyone on here understands where I am at in the process. I will graduate in May, so I still have some time but I would really appreciate any input from everyone on here, it seems like no matter how much you research, even on here, the best answers you get are from direct responses and at times I know guys have offered to meet up with those in need on here. That's the kind of looking out for another that I miss being a part of, authentic care for a brother in need.

Playing rugby for my school has filled the void of brotherhood for me since I've been out and has kept me in great shape and provided challenge and discipline. While I have done well with that and loved every bit of it, I can't wait to graduate and get back in. Apologies for the long introduction but I figure it was better to be thorough right from the start than too vague, I'd regret not taking full advantage of the community on here. Thanks in advance guys, appreciate what you do here.

Supplement to original intro:

So that is the bulk of it but I feel I need to add a few things via the guidelines of this thread. Like many of you, I am the kid who grew up with the quintessential poster above my bed, mine was one of the stereotypical Marines versions. When asked what I wanted to do when I grew up it was Marines, halloween was Marines and pictures from elementary school were all fatigues and military. After a year of college football I knew deep down I would regret it if I did not enlist in the Marine Corps infantry. So I disenrolled from college and enlisted. It was the best decision of my life and I am thankful for every moment of it. Even the moments where I felt I had put myself in the best position to succeed but wasn't rewarded for them (MGLOC, SS basic course) because it teaches you harsh lessons about life and gives you an opportunity to respond. Maybe the fact that I never got my chance at the Basic Course has kept my thirst unquenched these past few years, kept a small fire burning inside me that leaves me feeling not quite satisfied with what I have accomplished in the military so far. I want more, I want the best out of myself in every aspect of my life and I want to continue to serve something greater than me. I want to be back side by side with the best men on this planet, I want to be in a position to look out for the naive new guys and learn from the crusty salt dogs.

But right now I am at a serious impass where I cannot decide to take a risk on reenlisting in the Corps or taking a contract route through the Army. *So to be more direct I guess my questions are surrounded by two main issues.

1. Does anyone have insight on the obstacles I will run into if I reenlist into the Corps as an infantryman and then try to work up my A&S package internally through my battalion? I feel like I should know better at this point than to trust "things will work out".. as much as I want to believe that, if I end up recruiting somewhere with my A&S package in the trash can because of some clown monitor or company leadership that could care less then I wouldn't be able to live with my decision. That being said, the Marine Corps lineage, including that of the Raiders has always been my heart.

2. There is so much conflicting information about the op tempo and mission set of Raiders it is hard to sift through the BS. I feel that the SF mission is well documented and because it has been around longer, a bit more predictable. There is also so much white noise about organization, both macro and micro of MARSOC being very rough and you always hear the phrase "growing pains" being tossed around. So the question is for the current and past Raiders who are generous enough to help on this site, what is your no BS take on the current mission set, op tempo and organization of MARSOC?*

Hell of a long post, I know. But this kind of stuff isn't something that is best served too vaguely. It deserves real attention as the lifestyle and the decisions surrounding it demand it. I have done the research, talked to the buddies, sought the advice but the people on this site are in the positions I seek to attain, so there is no better resource than you all. This decision means a lot to me, it is something I have been thinking about for a long time and I appreciate you guys helping out on here. Kill.

<Mod Edit>
Lots of good info in your post, I took the liberty of "bolding" your questions to make them easier for members to catch.  Ooh-Rah

Quote Reply


----------



## jjvelasquez (Jan 9, 2018)

Hello SOF community, 
Thank you for giving me your time. I'm currently in college finishing my undergrad but my aspirations for a long time have been to be a part of the Army's special operations community. What I'm looking for from shadowspear and the mentors on this platform is guidance for the path I should take to achieve my goals. For example is it worth it to take the long path to special forces by taking an 11x option 40 and eventually going to SFAS and SFQC after gaining experience in a "more convential unit". I'd also like to gain insight into the physical and mental challenges of being in the SOF community and spend the time I have training to one day be an asset to the team whether it's conventional army, ranger regiment, or special forces. I have some strengths being trilingual and a strong athlete with a background in martial arts as being a voracious learner of military history and tactics but obviously I have alot to learn and gain from the community on this forum and am ready/ eager to learn if the men here are willing to give me some guidance on my path to possibly one day being part of the most inspiring and impassoned group in the world, the special forces.
Thank you for your time


----------



## jjvelasquez (Jan 9, 2018)

jjvelasquez said:


> Hello SOF community,
> Thank you for giving me your time. I'm currently in college finishing my undergrad but my aspirations for a long time have been to be a part of the Army's special operations community. What I'm looking for from shadowspear and the mentors on this platform is guidance for the path I should take to achieve my goals. For example is it worth it to take the long path to special forces by taking an 11x option 40 and eventually going to SFAS and SFQC after gaining experience in a "more convential unit". I'd also like to gain insight into the physical and mental challenges of being in the SOF community and spend the time I have training to one day be an asset to the team whether it's conventional army, ranger regiment, or special forces. I have some strengths being trilingual and a strong athlete with a background in martial arts as being a voracious learner of military history and tactics but obviously I have alot to learn and gain from the community on this forum and am ready/ eager to learn if the men here are willing to give me some guidance on my path to possibly one day being part of the most inspiring and impassoned group in the world, the special forces.
> Thank you for your time


Edit: if I need to add specifics to where I would like to improve I would like to improve my muscular endurance and stamina and become a stronger runner and swimmer and improve any other physical skills that might one day be necessary to get selected. I'd also like to learn about skills that are valuable to the special forces community and what I can do to learn them before I enlist.


----------



## CDG (Jan 9, 2018)

@jjvelasquez, you need to post an introduction in the appropriate forum before making any further posts, as per the site rules you agreed to when you joined here.  This is not a suggestion, and you should not respond to this post unless you have made an intro.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 9, 2018)

CDG said:


> @jjvelasquez, you need to post an introduction in the appropriate forum before making any further posts, as per the site rules you agreed to when you joined here.  This is not a suggestion, and you should not respond to this post unless you have made an intro.


@jjvelasquez  -

To add - If you are not currently in the Army, you also need to change your avatar to one that does not give the impression that you are.


----------



## jjvelasquez (Jan 10, 2018)

CDG said:


> @jjvelasquez, you need to post an introduction in the appropriate forum before making any further posts, as per the site rules you agreed to when you joined here.  This is not a suggestion, and you should not respond to this post unless you have made an intro.


Sorry about that I confused this with the introduction post. I just made an introduction and changed my avatar as per instructions.


----------



## WrongMont (Jan 14, 2018)

All,

I am a 28 year old currently working in the non-profit sector. I have a BA in Political Science and speak okay Farsi.

The more my career has progressed the more unhappy I've become working behind a desk and being inactive the majority of the day. I have mulled joining the military my entire life. Straight out of college I attempted to play professional soccer for two years, it didn't work out, but I did meet the love of my life (now fiance). Seven years later, I never joined because life and other goals and desires were at the forefront of my mind. However, my desire to become a Green Beret never left me and I know that if I were to die tomorrow that I would regret not trying and giving it my best shot. So, I am going to work toward that goal and give it my best effort.

Why Special Forces? Because I have a desire to be a part of an organization that I succeed or fail based upon my own merit and hard work. I want to be a part of the brotherhood and accomplish a goal that is bigger than my own self. I want to be challenged, pushed to my limits and live a life that is not full of monotony day after day. I wish to join the Guard Special Forces because my fiance and I are not in a position where going Active Duty is best for us. She is in graduate school in the state I'd like to join within. I would also like to become a Police Officer in that state.

I do have some faults that are hard for me to admit. I have a tendency to make my goals so high they're nearly unobtainable and it serves to demotivate me. I am aware of this fault and working toward rectifying it. It sounds stupid, but if I don't want to do something or it seems too difficult, I count to 3 and then I do it and add on 20 pushups once the task is completed. My thought process is that if I start small like this, the small things will build on each other and create a strong foundation for me to accomplish my final goals.

I am also frequently worried about what people would think of me for abandoning my stable career. In particular, my parents. I have a sister who is mentally disabled, who I will one day be in charge of caring for. In pursuit of this career I know my parents are afraid I may not be around for my sister after they are gone. Therefore, they've never been supportive of this pursuit. I am very fortunate to have found my fiance because she is incredibly supportive, not only of me, but of one day caring for my sister. This has taken some of my worry away and be more comfortable pursuing this goal.

These are only two of my mental faults, but I am aware and working toward fixing them.

My current goal: continue to work toward the physical exit standards of SFAS. I am following a great workout program and I am confident I will reach this goal by the end of this upcoming summer, if not before.

In addition to my long term goal of earning a Green Beret, I would really like to return to Graduate school for a Master's in International Studies or something similar.


----------



## Border (Jan 17, 2018)

Hello,

I am currently 23 years old living in sunny south Florida, I have lived here most of my life. Originally i was born in Boston, MA to a family with little to no military history. I had no real proper introduction to the military but i have always been a patriot, i honestly could not tell you why i am a patriot. Nothing in my life really prompted that to happen, i had zero experiences with anything that could produce patriotism. But i love my country and when i hear the national anthem it will make my heart throb and my eyes swell every time. Maybe it is just the luck of the draw and something in my gene pool, who knows.

Anyways.. I personally decided to turn my life into the direction of SF because of the asset i believe i can be to the community and what i can gain from it in return. When i say gain i do not mean the money, benefits, jumping out of helicopters guns blazing. I want to gain the ability to change someones life, and mine as well in the process. I am a great person in regards of being kind to others and helping people, but i am a lazy SOB when it comes to truly doing things for myself. I believe i should have started this process sooner but maybe it was not meant to be how the cards fell. This is potentially the right time for me to do this, I am going to give it 100% and never stop giving all i have until there is a win or lose outcome. 


I am not a poet so unfortunately you may not be inspired by reading what i have to say. My reasons are truly only known to me in my head, explaining them comes out discombobulated. I know this is what i want to do with my life, even if it makes my Jewish mother upset that i will be not a M.D, It will make me happy. Thirty years from now i will still have a grin on my face, a brotherhood and a true sense of accomplishment that i made an impact on this world.


----------



## Undertheice71 (Jan 17, 2018)

My SOF goals are many, but currently, I am only focused on getting to and passing SFAS. Once there, I will do my best at whatever is put in front of me.

It's been a long journey to have an opportunity at SFAS and I will go into detail if anyone is interested, but I will spare you from reading that book for now. I have done a lot of research on SFAS, SF, SOCOM, and my other goals accordingly. This research includes forums and sites such as another forum, Sofrep, youtube, google, Professional Soldiers, and Shadow Spear, with the latter two sites being the biggest asset in my opinion. I've read a few books such as Get Selected, Chosen Soldier, Ranger Handbook, That Others May Live, Guardian Angel, None Braver, and few others that I can't recall the name of at the moment. (Will do my best to follow up with the names of those books asap.) Also, I've picked the brains of a few of the men in the Special Operations community, though it has been very limited.

I have taken many steps to meet my goals, but I will condense them here. I have been training physically for 10 years. I have done a few endurance events includung GORUCK Heavy, Memorial Bataan Death March, and the Never Quit Trident in Jax Beach. I have gone through many setbacks in this area, but have done what I needed to do to heal up and get back in the fight. I have trained my mind by doing research on the aforementioned subjects, as well as continually learning about others. Electrical/ mechanical technology, physics, chemistry, math, sociology, and psychology have been the main areas of education. I've been in the Army recruiting process for over a year now. I'm not sure why it is taking so long for me to re-enlist, but there's not much more I can do other than trust that my recruiter is doing what he can. I've also researched a lot about who I am as a person by talking to professionals, volunteering, and taking notes on a lot of Tony Robbins seminars.

My current focus is to continue to push myself and grow mentally, physically, and spiritually. My motivation is complex, but to sum it up I will quote my introduction post and add a little.  In the end, my reason and motivation to go for the dream of becoming a Special Forces soldier is two-fold. The first, and most important reason is not about me. I'm not better than anyone else, yet I was given freedom that I did not deserve. There are millions of people out there that never got the choice of freedom and that are being oppressed and enslaved still. So, for this gift I dont deserve to get, I will make sure I earn it. The second reason, is to answer this question: Who has more heart than me? This question I must prove by putting myself to the test. There are many quotes that I read consistently, but there's one that I think really sums it up. "Everything we have today, we have, because somebody, somewhere, stood up." -Barack Obama. I am so grateful for those who stood up, and for those who gave their lives. 

I want to be your teamate, because I want to make a difference. I want to do my part to make this world a better place to live in. I want to challenge myself and truly see what I'm made of, even if that means coming to a tough realization. I want to take the hard road. I want to suffer and struggle to come out stronger. I also want to get paid to ruck, run, jump out of planes, repel down ropes, shoots weapons, dive in the oceans, blow things up, sleep in the dirt, live in the rain, survive off the land, destroy those who cause oppression and terror, and embrace the suck. I want to be your teamate because when I'm 80 years old, I want to look back and know that I lived my life to the best of my ability.

I deserve to be here because I have been working hard to accomplish these specific goals for the last 10 years. In that time, I have been punched many times, and I've kept rolling. I have been knocked down and I always get back up. I've served this Country for 3.5 years in the military already and I want to serve much more. I've made a lot of mistakes and used that opportunity to learn and grow. I've been reading information on this site for years, but up until now I did not think my input was needed. I know what it takes to pass selection, the question is whether or not I have what it takes. I believe I do. I think a mentor would be great for me. The only direction I've had so far is one I've made for myself and I think a mentor would help refine my path to success in Special Forces.
I appreciate your time sacrificed to help us wannabes succeed and for reading my post.


----------



## Chuckles (Jan 28, 2018)

Good afternoon,

My goal is to earn the 0321 MOS and serve in a Recon Battalion. Right now I am currently 22 years old and waiting in the DEP to go to a MCRD with an infantry contract. Since graduating college I have devoted my time to working, working out, and trying to gain knowledge that will help me to prepare for boot camp, SOI, and the Recon pipeline. 

I started working out two years ago mainly weight lifting and running. This past summer I started running more, going on ruck marches, and swimming. My PR on the three mile is 20 minutes but right now have been running a consistent 21 minute three mile. I generally run 2-3 times per week. My goal is to run at least a 19:30 by the Recon indoc at SOI. I can walk 4-5 miles with a 45 lb pack at 15 min per mile. I will be completing 10 and 12 mile rucks before leaving for boot camp. I can currently swim a 10 minute 500 meter side stroke slick (I prefer it over the breast stroke but can still swim breast). Unfortunately the pool I swim at requires a bathing suit so I cannot swim in cammies. I have no issues with crossovers, and the deepest depth is 12 feet so bottom samples are not an issue, I just stay at the bottom longer as the depth at BRPC I heard has been increased to 16.5 feet. I can do 2k fins in the pool in 36 min but will be increasing to 2500-3000 as I am in a land locked state and cannot swim in surf. In addition to still lifting (focus is on strength) I do calisthenics and the Recon short card. I will also be attempting  the  long card. I love doing pull-ups and always do 23 when running a PFT. I can max out on crunches as long as I do a set every day in addition to occasional ab workouts (planks, hanging leg lifts etc.).  

Currently working on knots and going through the Ranger Handbook as I will have relatively zero experience compared to lat movers. I have tried to read as many posts as possible on here pertaining to Recon, as well as documents released by the RTC, and Marine and Recon social media sites. I got a 132 GT on the ASVAB, and meet all other requirements for the Recon indoc.  I believe I have gained good studying habits while at school which I hope will help me with the vast amount of knowledge and information that is taught at BRPC and BRC. 

Right now my two biggest weaknesses are drown proofing and faster ruck times per mile. *** I do not at any time tie my hands or feet together when swimming***. However, I am very positively buoyant (6'1", 165 lbs, low body fat) which helps with floating and travel portions. I have been trying Stew Smith's tips for drown proofing but in regards to bobbing, somersaults, and mask retrieval I still have to release a lot of air to sink to the bottom and end up needing more oxygen to complete these tasks. Right now I will just keep working on it until I get it down. As for rucking I walk and sometimes shuffle (was told not to run during training) but I cannot seem to get under 15 minutes consistently even if I use less weight. 

Thank you for letting me join, reading my post, and your dedication to your job/path as well as helping us.


----------



## supercoz (Jan 29, 2018)

Chuckles said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> My goal is to earn the 0321 MOS and serve in a Recon Battalion. Right now I am currently 22 years old and waiting in the DEP to go to a MCRD with an infantry contract. Since graduating college I have devoted my time to working, working out, and trying to gain knowledge that will help me to prepare for boot camp, SOI, and the Recon pipeline.
> 
> ...



I'm not Recon so I can't speak to much as too that, but there is a huge difference between slick and in cammies for the 500m. I always did CSS when I was training for testings and such, slick. First time I ever did 500m in cammies was during a test. Three strokes in I switched to breaststroke cause I wasn't going anywhere. Everyone has their own preference, but I would recommend training breaststroke just enough to be comfortable and proficient with it.  Sounds like you're crushing most of the land stuff and I'll leave the rucking advice to the pros. I was a big guy as well doing drown proofing type events, mask and snorkel retrieval and stuff, it sucks. Super buoyant but it helps a lot for treading so there s that. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Chuckles (Jan 31, 2018)

supercoz said:


> but I would recommend training breaststroke just enough to be comfortable and proficient with it.


I will definitely work on it more now, thanks for the advice!


----------



## Bushido (Feb 15, 2018)

Good evening all and God Bless! I sincerely hope everyone is doing well.

- SOF Goal: My ultimate goal in the Army is to become a Special Forces Soldier, specifically an 18B. The drive behind my motivation of wanting to become an SF Soldier has multiple reasons behind it. One of them mainly being because my family came from an oppressed country that resulted in a mass genocide, (Khmer Rouge Genocide). Another reason is because I want to go above and beyond in serving a purpose way beyond myself. I looked into the primary missions that SF is responsible for and knew that this is what I wanted to earn the opportunity to do in the Army way before I enlisted. 
It is hard for me to explain the passion that I have for why I want attend SFAS, but I feel that this is a calling. I want to earn the privilege to be surrounded by Professional's, and like minded Warriors/Brothers that chose to serve a purpose higher than themselves. I don't want to be surrounded by Soldier's full of poor choices that I am enclosed with on a day to day basis. I currently reside in Fort Campbell as a 68W & driving past 5th Group's buildings sets a burning fire in my heart to never give up on this goal. Especially when I was able to hear an SF Recruiter come speak to us while in replacement. I remember I was the only one whom was interested and stayed behind to ask questions out of roughly 200 Soldiers.


----------



## Bushido (Feb 15, 2018)

All, please excuse my message above as I accidently typed enter while trying to tab my paragraph, my post is incomplete and I am working to finish it. My Apologies.


----------



## Bushido (Feb 15, 2018)

- (Cont'd) Right now my focus and primary goal is on retaking my ASVAB to boost my GT score in order to qualify for Selection, which I will start on after I return from JRTC at the end of March. I was 2 points short on my GT score because I simply wasn't prepared for the Math portion of the ASVAB. I have already spoken to my leaders, and expressed my goal in pursuing SF. The research I have conducted so far lately is primarily geared in preparation for SFAS. Once I meet all pre-requisites required I would like to start the process.

In the mean time, in the process of taking the steps to meeting the physical demands of SFAS, I have taken the time to go the gym after getting off work so late to prepare in SFAS for advance. I have been lurking every chance I get to search for workouts and tips in preparing so, and am not the one to post as much. However, I felt that it was time to take a step in becoming more serious about pursuing this goal. I was an Athlete in HS so I took the knowledge of what I learned from my coaches and applied it to my workouts as well. Everything I do in the gym is geared to be the best at the basic fundamentals. Running, rucking, strength and endurance. I am a highly motivated individual, and know that I am not perfect.. But I do like to believe that hard work will get you places as long as you stay committed to the process. I know for a fact I have a weaknesses that I would like to improve.

 I understand being Asian American the odds are against me, but speaking with SGM Tu Lam (Retired SF) and having similar back grounds it is indeed possible. I know I am young (20 Yrs Old), but I want to earn the privilege to work with the best & have a bond with a brotherhood like no other. My current plan of action is to continue working out to the best of my ability and improving in those simple areas. I'm awaiting to receive my book "Get Selected" as there is a wealth of knowledge I hear that is useful & that I'm anxious to indulge in. In conclusion, I would like to seek a mentor in guiding me along this path to becoming a true Warrior as such an opportunity like this is invaluable. Thank you for your time all.

(Additional info regarding to my fitness) 
APFT: 297, 5'6"- 160 lbs
- PU: 80
- SU: 77
- 2Mi: 13:06, I would like to be able to improve all areas because I am not satisfied with myself. Nonetheless, my weakest area is running.


----------



## JSR684 (Feb 15, 2018)

Good morning,

My current goal is to obtain a TACP retraining slot. I'm a prior service Army reservist. I knew I wanted to reenlist but spent quite a bit of time figuring out what I wanted to do. I knew I didn't want to go back into the reserves as I wanted more than that. Fast track to about this time last year I started reading up on what the TACP field included and asking a close friend who had been one for a number of years. Long story short I decided to pursue that path. The amount of responsibility and effect the TACP field showed drew my interest the more I learned about it. 

I'm currently using the Mountain Tactical Institute plans, which are helping me tremendously. PT is around 4-6 days a week while using the 24th SOW Nutrition Program I found on the 24 SOW website to optimize my training with the right fuel. 

I'd be grateful to gain access to the TACP mentor group. Using the search function I found that there is a lot of good information there.

Thank you,

JSD


----------



## x SF med (Feb 16, 2018)

Bushido said:


> I understand being Asian American the odds are against me,



Why?  WTF does being Asian have to do with anything?  I know for sure SGM Lam did not say that, ever, and would have punched anybody in the face that suggested such a thing in his presence.

Do you want me to get in touch with every Asian American SF guy I've worked with and poll them?  SF is even more egalitarian than anywhere else in the military...  you perform, or you leave, you could be purple and if you were the best demo guy out there, nobody on the team would care, you'd catch a lot of shit, but the team would be there for you all the time. 

Don't try to play a pity card like that, it shows weakness of character and a victim attitude.


----------



## Bushido (Feb 22, 2018)

Understood sir, I will take that advice full heartedly & keep working to reach my goal.


----------



## Corestacks (Mar 19, 2018)

Hello Mentors of Shadow Spear,
I am a 22 year old EMT-B hoping to enlist as a 68W to become a flight medic in the 160th Special Operations Aviation Regiment. My decision to become a medic in the Special Operations Aviation Regiment over all other Special Operations Regiments was largely due to their Creed and unique operations. Primarily operating in the dark, casualty extractions in hostile locations, and never leaving a comrade to enemy hands, all these characteristics about the Regiment left me in awe and a burning desire to become a part of the Regiment.

I have been preparing by following Mountain Tactical Athlete's Virtue Series as well as the Jeff Nichols Interval Running Plan. 
My current scores are:
P/U: 70
S/U: 80
2 Mile: 13:00
Pull-ups: 12

 Academically, I am brushing up on my EMT knowledge and studying a very brief version of Anatomy/Physiology. I have been considering working for as an EMT-B  for a few more months and enter paramedic school in an effort to increase my chances. 

My greatest weakness is my indecision; I am struggling to put my foot into the door due to my lack of knowledge, confidence, and foresight. I continue to run thoughts in my head that I will not be selected to enter Green Platoon or that the 68W packet has a requirement I am unaware of. I understand that an indecisive mindset is a fatal mindset out in the field, and a direct violation of the Creed. 

I feel that asking for guidance in physical readiness for SOAR selection would waste a mentors time when I have all the tools to succeed from the SORB SOAR site and this forum. Academically, I understand that my work ethics and effort in BCT and AIT will have a direct effect on my chances. Due to the competitive nature of selection for any Special Operation Regiments, would it be recommended I achieve a EMT-P certification before enlisting? In the case that my packet is not accepted, I am prepared to work as a 68W for the duration of my contract.

Any criticism and corrective advice would fall on earnest and eager ears. 
Thank you for your time and service


----------



## usaf2t3 (Mar 27, 2018)

Greetings everyone,
I am 29 years old, prior Air Force and looking to pick up an 18X contract. I have spoken to a recruiter, just to verify that my age would not be an issue. My recruiter informed me that I do not need to retake the ASVAB since my GT score was over 110. I haven't gone to MEPS for a physical yet, but I have my hearing and eyesight scores from my last physical on active duty and I bounced them off of AR 40-501, and read through the rest of the appointment and Airborne/SF requirements and am confident I don't have any issues.
I have started going to the gym for the first time in years, right now I'm concentrating solely on barbell strength training. It is my understanding that the Q-course isn't about brute strength, but I'm pretty sure I need to be stronger than I am now. Physically I know I need a lot of work in all areas, right now I'm looking at a 191/300 for the 18-21 Age Bracket APFT. I know I need drastic improvement in every area, and I'm taking steps.
Push-ups: 45
Sit-ups: 53
2 Mile run: 15:20
Pull-ups: 8
5 Mile run: 44:00
4 Mile ruck, 35 lbs: 56:49
I purchased and read "Get Selected for Special Forces" by MAJ Joe Martin, and have been putting the information in that book to practice. I did my first ruck this weekend and have started toughening up my feet and learning to care for them properly. I've already racked up two minor injuries that I am attributing to being under-educated and over-ambitious. I have since started stretching and doing warm-ups and cool-downs in conjunction with exercise, lesson learned.
I have zero land-nav or map reading skills or experience. I recently joined my local orienteering club but have only taken part in one event with them so far, but they have events scheduled 2-3 times a month for most of the summer and fall. I intend on making as many as I can. I have also started studying FM3-25.26, but I admit I am having trouble teaching myself. I'm counting on the activities with my orienteering club reinforcing some of the concepts I'm reading about.
Thanks for reading my spiel, and I appreciate any and all feedback.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 28, 2018)

usaf2t3 said:


> Greetings everyone,
> I am 29 years old, prior Air Force and looking to pick up an 18X contract. I have spoken to a recruiter, just to verify that my age would not be an issue. My recruiter informed me that I do not need to retake the ASVAB since my GT score was over 110. I haven't gone to MEPS for a physical yet, but I have my hearing and eyesight scores from my last physical on active duty and I bounced them off of AR 40-501, and read through the rest of the appointment and Airborne/SF requirements and am confident I don't have any issues.
> I have started going to the gym for the first time in years, right now I'm concentrating solely on barbell strength training. It is my understanding that the Q-course isn't about brute strength, but I'm pretty sure I need to be stronger than I am now. Physically I know I need a lot of work in all areas, right now I'm looking at a 191/300 for the 18-21 Age Bracket APFT. I know I need drastic improvement in every area, and I'm taking steps.
> Push-ups: 45
> ...



You have along road on the physical side of your journey...  keep at it, but the clock is ticking on the window closing.


----------



## usaf2t3 (Mar 29, 2018)

x SF med said:


> You have along road on the physical side of your journey...  keep at it, but the clock is ticking on the window closing.



The injuries are frustrating, but I'm thankful they are minor and happened early. I am concentrating a lot on physical therapy-type strengthening exercises, as well as mobility and flexibility work. It is my hope that this work combined with a gradual increase in training will help to minimize any future injuries.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 30, 2018)

usaf2t3 said:


> The injuries are frustrating, but I'm thankful they are minor and happened early. I am concentrating a lot on physical therapy-type strengthening exercises, as well as mobility and flexibility work. It is my hope that this work combined with a gradual increase in training will help to minimize any future injuries.



I'm talking about your PT numbers. They're a little low across the board, if you're not able to get 270 overall while exhausted, and still hit a 12 mile ruck under 3 hours with 65 lbs dry, you're not going to make the cut.


----------



## Box (Mar 30, 2018)

@usaf2t3 -
Based on the numbers you posted, you will not pass the minimum standards on the initial APFT.  The minimum passing score on the entry PT test is not less than 70 points in each event with a total score of 210.  Example, you can max the push-up and sit-up event but run the 2-miles in 1530 for a total score of 266 but you will fail the overall PT test because of the run score.  If you fail one event, you must take the entire test over - not just the event you failed.

Please keep in mind that these are the bare minimum performance numbers - passing with 70/70/70=210 may get you in the door, but historical statistics show that turning out less than a 270, like xSFmed stated, is going to stack everything against you.  The course is designed to break the most fit troops down to their near breaking point.  If you are only putting up "passing" numbers, you are going to break down faster and make yourself MUCH more prone to injury.  I am NOT trying to discourage you - I am just offering some _expectation-management_.   Joe Martins book is not a bad resource for you to use - but you need to understand that you should be able to EASILY pass those minimum standards with a bad case of stomach flue at 7am on new Years day.

If you are only carrying a 35 pound ruck, you are going to get left behind.

Consider this for weight/load management:
On a good day, when you pass the line of departure - your body armor, radio, water, basic load of ammunition, and individual weapons are going put roughly 70 to 80 pounds of equipment on top of you.
Countless studies done by the DOD over the last 50 years have repeatedly preached that "no soldier carry more than 50 pounds for any length of time" all the while adding more bullshit to your load.

Yep - radios got lighter - but now, EVERYONE carries a radio, not just the RTO.  Gone is the reliance on a lensatic compass - but now you have to carry extra batteries for your pocket sized GPS.  The M16A2 shrunk down to the size of an M4 but now you have more weight in gadgets attached to the rifle than you did when the gun was six inches longer.
Water and bullets still weigh the same.
...and we haven't added the weight of food, extra socks, first aid gear, and emergency signaling devices.

When you consider the actual load being carried when you head out on an extended dismounted patrol, you can plan on carrying anywhere form 90 to 130 pounds of crap through varying terrain.  THAT is what you should be shooting for as a goal if you want to be successful in the SFQC.  The Uwharrie National Forest has nothing but contempt for SFQC students and humping a student ruck during SUT/Robin Sage will quickly expose a candidates true level physical readiness.

I wish you the best of luck - don't give up, don't give in...  just keep moving forward towards your objective.

<Mod Edit to fix "tagging" of usaf2tc - Rah>


----------



## x SF med (Mar 31, 2018)

@Box ...  you forgot the extra 18D loadout and team crossloads for crew served or dismantleable equipment...  and my ammo load was never just the minimum.


----------



## Jommy Jihns (Apr 9, 2018)

I want to be an ODA because I like the UW mission, and a lot of the missions SF do, I like the idea of training indigenous populations to fight against their oppressors. I find we should confront evil wherever it lies, I dont have the experience to say that SF do just that, but from what I've read, it is what they do. That being said, it's taken me a while to actually conceptualize why I want to do it, and even longer to just take the first step, that being joining and graduating BCT/AIT

I decided when I was a Junior in high school that I wanted to join the military. At the time I wanted to be Navy, I thought Sea duty would be cool as hell, plus the added benefit of travelling the world. However, when I talked to a a Marine recruiter I would later decide on being a Marine, after all shooting guns AND travelling on ships was a lot cooler than just ships, that is what I set my sights on 3-4 years ago. One major problem, I was 18, 5'7 and 250 lbs of fat. Obviously, nobody wanted me, and for some damn good reason. So I worked. I worked on and off, often times losing motivation for months at a time. Eventually, once I was down to 220, I got serious and began contemplating what I actually wanted to do, which led me to SOF, at the time I decided on MARSOC. The idea of facing a challenge I'd never faced before, something so far out of my league it would take everything I had inspired me. Pass or fail I just wanted to try.

By this time I had already graduated, working at a KFC and hating every second of it (Admittidely it wasn't that bad, I was just impatient). I just wanted to be in the Marines and was tired of monotonous excersize and dieting. It just never felt like it was going anywhere. About this time, however, I realized that I only wanted to be a Marine for the name, and that my motivation was superficial, it just wasn't real. This was around March of 2015, and it took me two years and a lot of soul searching to figure out what I wanted. Once I was down to 190, I decided on the Army, and Special forces with it, and while I never actually lost the desire to be in SF, I can't say I was as determined to do it. After all, I had to face reality. I may have been losing weight, but the muscle and fitness were hard to gain. I did a lot of pathetic self pity, if I'm being honest, and felt that SOF would be too hard, but it was always there in the back of my mind. Eventually I sat down and talked with an Army recruiter, he talked to me seriously about my chances at being in an SOF unit. He recommended that I don't choose 18x simply so I can get time in service, mature up, and learn a skill so I can be an actuall asset rather than an immature kid. Hell, I may even find that I don't want to be SF during or after Basic So I took his advice and ran with it, I enlisted as a 35S, which got the security clearance out of the way early and a chance at SOF support already there. 

Now that I'm at my first duty station, been out of BCT for 5 months, and AIT for 1, I can say now more so than ever I want to be SF. BCT was good for me, as I was at Fort Jackson while they were just testing out a new culminating event based on the Marine Crucible, "The Forge" as they called it. My Battalion ((1-34)OPSEC?) was one of the first few to go through it. I believe we rucked 15 miles with 40lbs the first night, and at the end of the week would have gone around 50 total miles. Truth be told, I dont know the exact distance heard different things, honestly it sucked, but I'd do it again. I believe this is why I am far more confident in myself in regard to SOF selection, albeit, still a ways to go.

 Admittidely, my plan is sketchy, and I'm not too confident in its effectiveness, so I've decided to use the Ranger 12-week preparation for now, as I lack the knowledge and experience to make my own, and will be using what I take from that as a building block to make my own plan. 

As for back-up plans, be the best SIGINT soldier I can be. Of course, I've also looked into SOF Support, and lucky me my Sergeant just so happened to have done that, CID, CI, and a few other jobs. 

As for mentorship, I have this whole cite to use. But personal advice and conversations never hurt, thank you for reading this long winded, and very likely poorly put together post.


----------



## CTcam (Apr 11, 2018)

Gentleman,
My name is Alex Campbell, I am 26 years old, I served 4.5 years in the Marines and am currently in the CT national guard as an 11b I work full-time and am a full-time college student.  I enlisted in the marines in 2010 because honestly, I wouldn’t have made it into any college. I had graduated with a 1.9 GPA from high school knowing that I decided to take the alternate route and join the military like my grandfather had done. I went into the Marines hoping for infantry, but I signed an open contract for construction utilities being told I would be a “Combat Engineer”. After I graduated Marine Combat Training all “Combat Engineers” became 1391 Bulk Fuel Specialists. I was 19 when I first got into the fleet I hated my job, but I did my best to stick it out and learn my trade after two years I LAT moved over to Counterintelligence and Human Intelligence 0211 I was 22 and became a Sgt shortly after the move. I failed the CI/HUMINT course and here’s why. I was immature, I had a chip on my shoulder thinking that I was some hot shot because I made rank quick and was chosen to go to one of the harder courses that the marines had to offer. I thought that I was going to be top in the class because of my time in Camp Lejeune’s On the Job Training where we sat for a year going over intelligence disciplines, report writing, and other aspects of the job. What I did not take into consideration for the course was my maturity, my immaturity made it difficult to click with the team and even though I did well on tests and briefs I was far behind my peers on collection the most important aspect of the job. I failed the course and that failure stuck with me until my extension ran out in the marines.
My experience in the marines showed a lot of my character flaws, I was immature I let my success inflate my ego which turned detrimental to a team environment, my hubris led to me being unable to accept failure and not seeing what a powerful tool failure could be in terms of self-improvement.  When leaving the marines I found a job as a carpenters apprentice where I failed every single day for 6 months, but instead of having the attitude of “Im a marine I can do anything” I became focused, I took the extra time to improve what my failures showed me whether it was an inappropriate sistering of a joint or if a railing was warped due to the supports not being level or if the wood was a poor cut. I took this time as an apprentice to do what I didn’t in the marines and that is to put my frustration and pride aside and use failure as a tool to improve myself and be a better asset to the company I worked for. This turned into long days and over nights but became a valuable life lesson that I apply to everything today.  
       I decided to step away from carpentry and attend college full time to pursue a degree in criminal justice. However, this time in school I was going to apply myself, I was going to learn because “a man is only worth what he does know and what he is willing to learn”. With my change in attitude my performance was vastly different from high school though I was denied to the colleges I applied to the lessons I learned in life allowed me to maintain a position on the deans list on each semester however there is room for improvement and I will constantly seek that. I recently joined the National Guard as an 11b and with my change in attitude and found out that they have special forces units. I would like to be a part of something greater than myself, something that relies on the betterment of self, so the team can thrive. That is why I would like to attend SFRE and hopefully become a part of a team.
My goals to achieve in Special Operations:
1). Like in life, I want to learn, to become the best version of myself as possible to be a part of, and contribute, to a cause greater than myself.
2) I want to serve my country and use my experience to hopefully lead a team one day.
Things I can improve on:

Smart training. I tend to overdue things and in these efforts, I end up getting hurt. It took an impinged shoulder and knee bursitis to have me realize this.
Proper time management: As a full time student and a full time night janitor I have a hard time finding a good schedule to facilitate lifting and running. Any help will be appreciated.
Land Nav: Currently I am looking at land orienteering clubs in my area, but I can’t find any and Boy Scouts of America will not facilitate the type of land nav I need. I have been using AKO and MOL classes, but nothing beats hands on training. I will try to contact the SF units in Rhode Island and Mass to see if I can drill with them and learn.
Fitness and Nutrition: I currently powerlift, row, and do yoga. I understand that Powerlifting is not the answer it may make me strong, but my endurance has dropped significantly. I eat pretty healthy currently I am reading the Renaissance Periodization nutrition guide and speak regularly to a nutritionist, but I am open to suggestions on what changes I can make to better recovery.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 12, 2018)

Jommy Jihns said:


> I want to be an ODA...



You want to be an entire ODA?  Impressive goal, a couple of us on the board have 2, maybe 3, SF MOS's...  I really want to know how you're going to be an NCO, Warrant and Officer at the same time.

Yes, I am messing with you to let you know clarity of thought and communication is an integral part of being on an SF Team.


----------



## Jommy Jihns (Apr 12, 2018)

x SF med said:


> You want to be an entire ODA?  Impressive goal, a couple of us on the board have 2, maybe 3, SF MOS's...  I really want to know how you're going to be an NCO, Warrant and Officer at the same time.
> 
> Yes, I am messing with you to let you know clarity of thought and communication is an integral part of being on an SF Team.



I'll be honest, I didn't know what word or nomenclature I wanted to use.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 14, 2018)

Jommy Jihns said:


> I'll be honest, I didn't know what word or nomenclature I wanted to use.



Special Forces Soldier pretty much sums it up.  Operators answer phones.


----------



## Jommy Jihns (Apr 14, 2018)

x SF med said:


> Special Forces Soldier pretty much sums it up.  Operators answer phones.



Roger that. Thanks.


----------



## shoe_lacy (Apr 28, 2018)

Hello, my name's Andrew. 

To piggyback off of my introduction, I'm looking to attend SFAS and join the Army Special Forces community with the preferences of an 18E, learn an Asian or South American regionally appropriate language, and be transferred to 7th or 5th group; these are only preferences however. Should aptitude or needs suggest another MOS/language/group be more appropriate, I would be grateful to change.

I've been looking into this career field for roughly two years and have put a lot of reason and careful consideration into why I have the preferences I do. Everything from personal appearance, to my current MOS have influenced my preferences. As a 13F, I've learned basic skills such as CFF and LANDNAV. It is to my understanding that although basic soldier skills, these are both critical to every Special Forces Soldier. Being well versed in other Fire Support platforms leads me to think that 18E be the best place for me. I have yet to take a DLAB, but I would receive personal enjoyment learning South American/Asian culture.

I make it a goal to reference daily tasks to some of the pieces of literature that I read pertaining to the SOF mindset. (A Message to Garcia, The Warrior Ethos, etc.) I also have read a lot of literature about the history of Army Special Operations units. I do my best to incorporate optimism and reason into every situation, as well as mastery of basic soldiering tasks. I started out my Army career a PT failure, but make continous effort and improvement to reach my goals.

 My current plan of action is to continue self-improvement both it be mental and physical, maintain open-mindedness, as well as begin the THOR II workout program in preparation for SFAS.


----------



## Border (Apr 29, 2018)

shoe_lacy said:


> My current plan of action is to continue self-improvement both it be mental and physical, maintain open-mindedness, as well as begin the THOR II workout program in preparation for SFAS.



Just curious, what kind of physical shape are you in right now, a baseline APFT? Also how far or near in the future would SFAS be for you?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 29, 2018)

Border said:


> Just curious, what kind of physical shape are you in right now, a baseline APFT? Also how far or near in the future would SFAS be for you?


@Border

You mean well, but since this is the SOF Mentor area, please leave the question asking and advice to those Verfied Members who fall into that category.

Thanks.


----------



## Border (Apr 29, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> @Border
> 
> You mean well, but since this is the SOF Mentor area, please leave the question asking and advice to those Verfied Members who fall into that category.
> 
> Thanks.



Understood


----------



## Rdsammy4 (May 28, 2018)

Hello, my name is Reid.

     I am seeking admittance into a SARC mentor group preferably, but I would also be perfectly content with a Marine Recon group or MARSOC. I'm currently 18, almost 19, years old and have just graduated high school. As I said in my introduction post, I am enlisted as a Corpsman in the Navy (Leave for RTC on August 7th) with hopes to go FMF then Recon. I'm focused on my immediate goal of excelling in basic, but also want guidance and advice in completing my long-term goal of becoming a SARC. 

     My motivation for aspiring to become a SARC is to be capable of being both a medical provider while also a proficient operator. I have always wanted to do something worthwhile with my life and have developed a deep admiration for medicine. I love the special operations mindset of both never quitting and continually seeking to improve oneself. I want to help people on their worst of days, and bring our servicemen and women back home to their loved ones. I also strive to be an operator who is capable of performing small, concise assaults to slowly weaken and dismantle terrorist operations. This is why I want to be apart of the special operations community because of their unique capabilities in war and their function as the tip of the spear. I love the fact that a SARC can be both a Recon operator, capable of a plethora of unique and important mission sets, and a medical provider who is highly trained to provide battlefield aid. I have thought of Pararescue intensely, but feel that being on the ground from beginning to end is a better option for me.

     My main focus currently is to continue to improve my overall fitness and increase my PST times/numbers. I joined the swim team this year which helped improve my swimming capabilities exponentially. I went from a 9:27 500m freestyle time to a 6:53 by the end of the year. I have been working with my recruiter to learn the CSS and to improve my overall comfortability in the water. Improving my water confidence is currently my biggest goal, while I'm also striving to improve my run times. I understand I have a very long, arduous road ahead of me and am fully committed to my end goal. I just got my NREMT-B and took a Phlebotomy class which I hoped would help prepare me to excel in Corpsman school and beyond. Additionally, I have done extensive research on Recon and special operations as a whole, which hopefully will prevent me from asking any ignorant questions. I have been in contact with two SARCs who have helped me immensely and have helped me get to where I am now, but due to their unavailability at times (they're both active duty) I am not always able to contact them. I want to be the best that I can be in order to help my future team and would appreciate any guidance and help that a mentor group could provide. I welcome any help and advice!

     Thanks for reading thus far and feel free to correct me in any way. I understand I'm seeking to join an elite group without a whole lot of experience to back up my aspirations. I am fully willing to elaborate on anything and to wait until I have actually experienced military life. I just feel like it would be foolish to not prepare for a pipeline that most people fail out of. Thanks again and have a great day!


----------



## kjk01 (Jul 28, 2018)

I was directed here to make my first post:

I'm a Senior in High School and I'm currently waiting on a 68W Option 40 Contract. I joined the forum to soak up as much knowledge as possible on selection. More specifically, the best way/program to get physically fit for RASP. I'm sure with enough research, I'll figure it out. For the meantime, I'm very interested in joining a mentor circle.


----------



## 1525RN (Sep 10, 2018)

Im a 30yr old (yes I know Im an old guy and pushing the age limits) ICU nurse. I have always been intrigued by the grit and tenacity of our guys at the tip of the spear. I had always thought of SF as a young mans career. I had mentioned my loved and support and dreams wishing I had know enough about it at a younger age. Unknown to me the nurse I was talking to was a former 18F in the 90s, he told me about the 18x program and how I should look into the 18D. Once I saw that I still was within the age range. Ive been training my ass over for a little over 8months. This is definitely something I wake up everyday thinking about. I was even more intrigued to see the Army has a SF dive program. I very comfortable in the water and do multiple 3mi+ open water swims yearly. Any insight anyone can give me on specific things to approach the recruiter with that someone without any military background might not know to ask. Thanks again !


----------



## TWTPraetorian (Oct 16, 2018)

I am currently a 26 YOM Firefighter/EMT-B and will soon graduate with my Paramedic certification. I have always wanted to serve and any service at all would be an honor. I waited until now because I wanted to age a bit and gain experience before trying out for a service that values integrity, maturity, leadership, and intelligence. I have had Special Forces in my sights for 6 years now due to the mission and the way they go about accomplishing it. I have spent that time preparing (stalking the shadows of Professionalsoldiers.com and heeding the wisdom there) and I am hopeful I can spend even more years always striving to be better in the company of others who expect nothing less. What could be better than specializing in language, culture, building rapport, combat, training a nation's citizens to fight for themselves, learning vast amounts of knowledge about a plethora of subjects, all while furthering the big picture and getting paid to spend every day with your best friends?

I spend every shift day on duty working with people of extremely varied demographics, class, and ailments. It is one of the busiest districts in the city right in the middle of the worst heroin mortality rate in the United States. My very first structure fire had a trapped person inside and regardless of how nervous I was you could find me beside my brothers eating smoke. Our attrition rate is awful because no one wants to deal with the tempo for so little money. Why stick around and do so much for "so little" when you can make more doing less? I wouldn't trade a day of being with my guys who earn their place every shift, stay professional, who have my back and whom I would never let bake alone, constantly improve and stay humble, do a job so few can do, and all because they want to be there. That is how I see Special Forces. My current job contains only the smallest facets of what you do. To try out for the big leagues would be an absolute honor.

Due to my prior medical background, the dream is to earn an 18D slot. I look forward to the connections I make on this forum and would be happy to help any who ask in regards to a PT buddy or questions about my civilian job if you are looking to get a start in it.


----------



## kmcintosh (Oct 18, 2018)

First post. Reviewing and researching as much as possible. Looking to go ID ANG for TACP.


----------



## kmcintosh (Oct 18, 2018)

Re-posting this from my Introduction post
I am new here. Prior service AF. 2E653 and SF Augmentee. Was in LE for about 3 years. Been in the Telecom/Network world as an engineer. 
I am working towards re-enlisting AG, probably ID as they are the closest TACP base to where I live. 
Spoke with several CCT, both AD and ANG and now looking for local UT/ID TACP to discuss experience and thoughts. 
Going to review the Mentoring section right after this. 
Couple items I will be reviewing is the work/life balance for ANG guys and seasoning within TACP. 
Happy to be here and look forward to taking in as much as I can.


----------



## Deleted member 12605 (Nov 30, 2018)

I have been talking with an Army recruiter for the past week. I will take the official ASVAB on Monday, December 3rd, 2018. I didn’t do very well on the practice test, so I’m using March2Success to study. I am confident that I can get a sufficient General Technical (GT) score if I focus on mathematics. My goal is to either be a Special Forces Candidate (18x) or get an Option 40 contract. The Option 40 contract interests me more, but I believe I would enjoy doing either job, so I’ll take whatever my recruiter says is available.

I know this implies everything goes perfectly, so my backup plan is to enlist as an infantryman if I am not qualified.

My main priority right now is to get a 110 GT score.


----------



## kjk01 (Dec 1, 2018)

Monkey said:


> I have been talking with an Army recruiter for the past week. I will take the official ASVAB on Monday, December 3rd, 2018. I didn’t do very well on the practice test, so I’m using March2Success to study. I am confident that I can get a sufficient General Technical (GT) score if I focus on mathematics. My goal is to either be a Special Forces Candidate (18x) or get an Option 40 contract. The Option 40 contract interests me more, but I believe I would enjoy doing either job, so I’ll take whatever my recruiter says is available.
> 
> I know this implies everything goes perfectly, so my backup plan is to enlist as an infantryman if I am not qualified.
> 
> My main priority right now is to get a 110 GT score.


I'm by no means a super intelligent guy, however I was able to score with a 110 GT using the practice tests. They're very effective.


----------



## kjk01 (Dec 1, 2018)

kjk01 said:


> I'm by no means a super intelligent guy, however I was able to score with a 110 GT using the practice tests. They're very effective.


Apologies ***120 GT score


----------



## Deleted member 12605 (Dec 1, 2018)

kjk01 said:


> I'm by no means a super intelligent guy, however I was able to score with a 110 GT using the practice tests. They're very effective.



I found out yesterday that the GT score is composed of the Word Knowledge (WK), Paragraph Comprehension (PC) and Arithmetic Reasoning (AR) scores, so now I feel confident that I can get a 110 GT score.


----------



## Deleted member 12605 (Dec 3, 2018)

I just got back home from MEPS. 

I do not know my GT score yet, but I am pretty sure that it is sufficient for the MOS that I want.


----------



## Haldex (Dec 21, 2018)

Hello all,

I came to this forum a few months ago, loud and with my head unknowingly lodged inside of my 4th point of contact, asking for some help on picking an MOS and what would be the best track to joining the 75th. For me, Ranger Batt was like a dream and the little kid inside of me was all riled up and giddy about the idea of running around, killing bad guys. My motivation a short time ago was just that; kill the baddies. That's a bit different now, so I'd like to try again, but this time ask more seriously.

_(TL;DR at bottom)_
--

Recently, I graduated BCT and after going through it I've learned quite a bit about myself, my goals, and that I am a long way from anything SOF related. It was a big eye opener to me. I truly realized the meaning of the 25m Target that has been preached in a number of threads around here and I have also learned that every day brings a new, smaller target that you need to handle if you want to reach your bigger end goal. Whether it be getting through PT for the day, completing the daily ruck march, or just making sure you don't look like crap when you get in formation. I told myself when I left for BCT that if the 75th was my goal, I needed to prove it to myself each day and if I could do that, then I would come back here.

After going through BCT, talking with my Drill Sergeants, and taking several nights to really think over what I would like to do, I've never been more motivated to reach my goal. However, I've learned that I can't do it alone. Teamwork and Support make the operations go more smoothly and I'd like to request some help with reaching my goal. I'm willing to put in the work, to do the research, and to dig until I can't anymore. If y'all are willing to provide me with that little bit of guidance and allow me to pick y'alls brains so that I can make myself successful in this long road, I will return your kindness with as much gratitude as I can give and hopefully a result of me becoming a member of something far, far bigger than me.

*My Goal(s):*
My initial goal when I left for BCT was to make a career I wouldn't regret. That hasn't changed, but after Basic I've come up with a little plan to help me do that. I've given myself a few smaller little steps that I want to achieve. If I can do that, then I can end my career satisfied. I was unable to get Option 40 in my initial contract. If that rules out my chances of getting into the 75th until I re-up or entirely, then I will make the best of my career as Airborne or Air Assault.

-Physical Goals: Score 280 on the APFT, and once I get to 280, get to 290, then 300. Run 2 Miles in 10-12 Minutes. Run 5 Miles in 45 Minutes. Score 80-90 P/Us in 2 Minutes, Score 100 S/Us in 2 minutes.​-Deploy at least once or twice to a combat zone to gain experience.​-Earn an Airborne or Air Assault slot, then a RASP slot.​-Join the 75th.​
*Preparation:*
In order to prepare for the long road, I'm going to put together an exercise plan to keep me in shape and build my "operational fitness" to a standard that helps me stand out from my peers. In addition, I've already begun reading and researching my MOS so that I can excel at it. My Drill Sergeant provided me with some tools and things that I need to know if I want to stand out, and I've already started learning what I can.

My PT isn't great, but I do sets of push-ups and sit-ups each hour daily, I run and ruck regularly whenever I get an opportunity, and I've adjusted my diet to be more healthy and provide me with more nutrition. I'm not a nutritionist in the least, but I do my best.

Current Physical Shape:​
2 Mile Run: 13:30 average.
Push-Ups: 64
Sit-ups: 69
5 Mile Run: 55-60 Minutes, average (pre-BCT. Haven't run 5 miles since I left, yet.)

*Motivation:*
My motivation for wanting to go Ranger Batt is somewhat complicated because I have multiple reasons.

First, I want the challenge of it. In BCT, the daily challenges I faced gave me drive to push myself harder and really reminded me of why I joined. There weren't challenges every day, as some days were easier than others, but each training event gave me something to learn and I did my best to absorb it all. i pushed myself to prove that if I wanted to go 75th, then I needed to act like every single step I took was a qualification requirement.

Secondly, I want to be able to say that I did it. That I was one of the few who made it to one of the best Regiments in the world and I fought with some of the greatest fire-breathers on the planet. Having that pride in my heart and the ability to say that I earned the scroll is enough motivation for me to just breathe.

Third, my family has pushed me along and provided me with the support to achieve everything I've done. If I can put on that Tan Beret and wear that scroll just once for my family and show them that I could reach something I never thought I ever would, then I'm willing to fight for it.


*TL;DR:*
I'm a highly motivated trainee fresh from BCT who is willing to put in the time and the work to become one of the leanest, meanest Army Soldiers. I'm currently of mediocre PT-Shape, I eat healthy, and I'm doing a lot of prep to help make me one of the best of my MOS. If y'all would be willing to allow me to join your Mentor Group and provide me with guidance along the way to help make me successful, I would be eternally grateful and would give you my all.

Thank you,
_-Haldex_


----------



## Deleted member 12851 (Jan 1, 2019)

I am a 29 year old, six year veteran of enlisted Naval aviation. I joined the Navy after withdrawing from college and carried that failure mentality with me as I failed out of the Navy Special Operations program I initially enlisted for. I was extremely fit but mentally unprepared and allowed reservations to creep in until I was overcome with self-doubt. I didn't quit in a moment of stress, I quit after a weekend of thinking and I will forever live with that regret. Fortunately, I landed a job for the rest of my enlistment that was challenging, enjoyable, and allowed me to thrive in an environment of controlled chaos. I separated from the Navy, travelled a bit and finished my Bachelors degree while working as an IT contractor. I visited an Army  recruiter to discuss the 18x program around the same time I had been accepted to graduate school and ultimately decided on the later for two reasons. 1) Furthering education is never a waste and 2) the next time I immerse myself into the military it will probably be until I no longer can, so enjoy the liberties of a civilian in the meantime and enlist soon after my 30th birthday. 

I will complete my Masters of Science degree in Conflict Resolution by October and the plan is to visit an Army recruiter around June to get the ball rolling for the 18x program once I arrive back in the states as I currently study abroad. I completed the THOR3 14 week workout program last summer and by the end I was rucking 70 lbs. at consistent 14 minute miles. I am now simply running twice per week and rucking once (50 lbs.), all at distances between 3-7 miles. Also, a few gym sessions per week lifting light-weight high-repetitions with a strong emphasis afterwards on stretching and recovery. I tend to overtrain causing strains and I'm starting to realize as I creep up on 30 that injuries take longer than a week to heal like they used to so I am pushing myself to work through a regimented maintenance phase of fitness. I plan on beginning the THOR3 program again in April to gain that strong focused baseline and then finishing the summer with by running, rucking, and crossfire style workouts leading into my hopeful enlistment. 

The forums have been a wealth of knowledge and I hope to gain even more by joining a mentoring group. Thanks for having me.

-RJ


----------



## RecycledUsername (Jan 15, 2019)

I am 23 years old, recently signed my contract/swore in/etc etc. I have no college and mostly 'entry level' labor experience. I'm motivated by a range of factors, none that so much pushed me towards this individually, but in sum pointed me this way and no other. Some of it's a basic desire to prove myself, some of it is honestly philosophical, the money and benefits I'm not as concerned about. I've wanted to join for some time but it seems recently that things really came together to make it happen. My immediate goals are obviously to pass selection and make it to a unit. More immediate than that would be a APFT score of 300 by the time I finish the portion of OSUT that corresponds to BCT. I'm no stud now but I remember high school PE and the scoring on the APFT seems like a 300 should be laughably easy after 5 or 6 weeks of dedicated work. I'm much more concerned with breaking my feet in as much as possible, and getting my mass up. My long term goal is to spend some time with SF and one day shoot for Ranger Recon.

I am not nearly as prepared as I'd like to be (I take a little solace that the consensus appears to be that no one can truly 'be prepared' for selection), but that's why Im here, right? Pointers. I'm not physically unfit per se, I can run several miles at a reasonable pace, lift my own body, and so on, but I wouldn't call myself for either. I recently quit smoking for the most part, and I sit on the scrawnier side. I scored well on the ASVAB/PICAT (?) in all my composite scores, so I hope that translates well in practice. In sum, I'm not much better prepared than any person who walked into a recruiter off the street. I'm not relying on my intellect to carry me, but I'm certainly counting on mental fortitude more than some of the guys who are going for selection soon or entering the pipeline like me. Would love a chance to join a mentor group, to help focus my efforts and to help the forum remain unclogged. Thanks a million I'd advance


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 15, 2019)

X-RAY Hopeful said:


> I am 23 years old, recently signed my contract/swore in/etc etc. I have no college and mostly 'entry level' labor experience. I'm motivated by a range of factors, none that so much pushed me towards this individually, but in sum pointed me this way and no other. Some of it's a basic desire to prove myself, some of it is honestly philosophical, the money and benefits I'm not as concerned about. I've wanted to join for some time but it seems recently that things really came together to make it happen. My immediate goals are obviously to pass selection and make it to a unit. More immediate than that would be a APFT score of 300 by the time I finish the portion of OSUT that corresponds to BCT. I'm no stud now but I remember high school PE and the scoring on the APFT seems like a 300 should be laughably easy after 5 or 6 weeks of dedicated work. I'm much more concerned with breaking my feet in as much as possible, and getting my mass up. My long term goal is to spend some time with SF and one day shoot for Ranger Recon.
> 
> I am not nearly as prepared as I'd like to be (I take a little solace that the consensus appears to be that no one can truly 'be prepared' for selection), but that's why Im here, right? Pointers. I'm not physically unfit per se, I can run several miles at a reasonable pace, lift my own body, and so on, but I wouldn't call myself for either. I recently quit smoking for the most part, and I sit on the scrawnier side. I scored well on the ASVAB/PICAT (?) in all my composite scores, so I hope that translates well in practice. In sum, I'm not much better prepared than any person who walked into a recruiter off the street. I'm not relying on my intellect to carry me, but I'm certainly counting on mental fortitude more than some of the guys who are going for selection soon or entering the pipeline like me. Would love a chance to join a mentor group, to help focus my efforts and to help the forum remain unclogged. Thanks a million I'd advance



Review your intro and my notes before posting again.
https://shadowspear.com/vb/threads/hello-folks.30995/#post-535045


----------



## Coastie313 (Jul 9, 2020)

I know it's been over a year since somebody posted in this forum, but this is newest one I could find that seems to pertain to the posted instructions of one intro post and one "First Post" before requesting to join an mentorship group. If I am missing something let me know and I will correct it. 

I am 26 years old and am currently serving in the WA ARNG as a 35M HUMINTer and Russian Linguist. I started my military career in 2013 in the Coast Guard Reserves as an ME assigned to a Port Security Unit (a part of the former Coast Guard Deployable Operations Group). During my 3.5 years there I was a Tactical Crewman and Engineer on a 32' TPSB and acted as a unit instructor in everything from weapons and tactics to TCCC and boat crewman skills. After a nine month stint in Cuba I transferred over to the WA ARNG with the intention of trying out for 19th group. My recruiter was a long tabber and convinced me to go 35M with Russian in order to gain other skills rather then just how to run a gun that would hopefully make myself more valuable on an ODA later. I am now looking to either go through 19th group's selection program or try and transfer to active duty on an 18x contract, but my ultimate goal is to be AD SF hopefully sooner rather than later. While I try and research and weigh the options as well as work through the paperwork, I am also working towards my BA in Intelligence Studies and prepping physically for SFAS. 

I currently hold a 2/2+/2 DLPT score in Russian and my rough scores from my last APFT that I can recall off the top of my head were:
60 pushups
90 situps
15:00 2 mile

I am currently doing calisthenics five days a week, lifting 4 times a week focusing on total body movements and lifts that help with rucking, running 2-3 days a week depending on my schedule and rucking 2 times a week with a 55lbs ruck. 

I am focusing on getting my pushups and run back up to pre language school scores and lowering my ruck time of 15min miles as much as I can without running under weight. 

I want to join SF because of the mission set and the opportunity to work with people who are squared away, motivated, and love what they do. I love teaching and interacting with people of other cultures and I want to be in a unit where I can do that and always be pushed to be better than I am now. In over ten years of being an instructor, the one thing I've learned is that no matter how much you know or how good you are there is always a way to be better and always something new you can learn and I hope to bring that mindset to SFAS, SFQC, and later an operation ODA.


----------



## SOML72 (Jul 15, 2020)

Not sure if this is the correct sub-forum or need to repost this to "SITREP", @Ooh-Rah ?

I reached out to Co A 5/19th SFG (A) Recruiter a week ago, and also filled out the NationalGuardSF.com form(no reply yet). I'm trying to establish the first steps of seeing if I can join as prior-service, and hopefully attend the next SFRE out here in California(September17-20). One step at a time, let's see if I even qualify to get back in. As of right now, after reading the qualifications and my research I don't see anything that would prevent me from re-instating my Secret clearance and no medical or legal issues. Physically, my endurance should be good to go as I prepare for another 4 day backpacking trip to the Eastern Sierras in a couple weeks, and lifting/working out in the garage pain cave.


----------



## A4PoundRabbit (Oct 3, 2020)

Respected members,

I am approaching my 30s and I currently live in Southern California, near the beaches.

Special Forces is my calling. It was during my time serving in the Army National Guard that I have discovered that voice. I owed it to my unit and my own intuition which helped nurture that desire. During my service, I pushed my own capacity as a soldier, to which I have the grittiness of the leaders in my unit to be thankful for. They helped drove me forward. I also began then to read about the SOF, which did to me two things. First, the readings educated and steer me toward an interest in Army SF. Second, the accounts in books, reports, and citations, ground my perceived reality of what it may be like to be a Special Forces soldier. It has been a while since I left the Guard, nonetheless, the call for me to earn my place in the Special Forces still remains.

Please consider letting me join the mentor group.

I will be reaching out to a recruiter soon. Meanwhile, I am preparing for the SFAS by staying engaged with the relevant literature and media, making opportunities to practice field skills, and improving the ways I recondition physically. Here is my current PT performance of the past few months: pushup 86, situp 86, pullup 18, 2-mile 13m24s, 6-mile 44m43s.


----------

